# Initial impressions and details of the TiVo Premiere Elite



## jfh3

This is a thread for early adopters of the Elite to share observations, problems and Elite-specific questions.

The TiVo Premiere Elite went on sale October 9, 2011.

The TiVo Premiere Elite requires digital cable. It DOES NOT support use of signals from over the air (OTA) antennas or any analog source. If you need OTA with or without cable, use a regular Premiere.

I will update this post with known information, changes, problems and will until the issues with the Elite and the new software levels are known/worked out.

*Software Levels*
- shipping software is 14.9b-01-7-758 out of the box.
- current software is 14.9.2-01-2-758
- when referencing the non-Elite Premieres, software level is 14.8c
Flash Player Version: 14-9-mr/2011.10.12-0501
HD Menu Software Version: 1-9/2011.10.14-1818

*New functions/features*
- MoCA support (Ethernet to Coax bridge)
- Gigabit Ethernet
- Caller ID support if phone line supporting is attached *(not working)*
- Premiere to Premiere streaming (Multi-Room Streaming or MRS). _(According to Tivo, this function is not currently supported. There is no official confirmation that it is planned, though since it will be supported from the Q to Preview, it is likely)_.

I will use the acronym MRS (Multi-Room Streaming) for this new function to contrast it with the MRV (Multi-Room Viewing) copy-based system. MRV will not allow copy protected programs to be viewed on a remote TiVos; MRS will.​
*Hardware details*
- CPU is the same Broadcom chip as in the base Premiere
- 512MB DDR2 system of RAM (same as base Premiere)
- 16 MB Flash RAM (BIOS/boot) 
- Gigabit ethernet 
- 2TB Western Digital Hard Drive, WD20EURS. Default recording capacity up up 318 HD hours or 2774 SD.
- Entropic EN2510 Coax Network Controller & RF Transceiver
- THX certified
- Use of phone line via TiVo Phone Adapter is NOT supported

NOTE: The Premiere Q is the cable version of the Premiere Elite. The hardware is the same, except the Q has a 500GB hard drive, rather than the 2TB drive found in the Elite.

For more details and pictures, see the performance thread referenced at the bottom of this post.

*General Observations*
- Other than some new Elite-specific screens, the UI is the same as the current Premieres. (e.g. the HDUI is still not complete). 
- Support for the second core of the CPU has been enabled. Multiple functions are noticeably faster. On an Ethernet network, shows transfer significantly faster than real-time. 
- Installing new software level seems to be faster than Premiere.
- Under Settings menu, "Network & Phone" is now "Network" (phone connection via typical RJ11 supported by the Premiere using TiVo Phone adapter is not supported by the Elite).
- Network screens updated to show MoCA info and additional screens added. 
- New "Caller ID" on screen display option available under Display menu
- The Elite is not packaged in a typical retail box, but in a plain brown box, with a black TiVo Premiere Elite logo on the sides. 
- The Elite can support at least eight concurrent HD streams writing to the hard drive. (Four shows being recorded, one in, one out, a download while watching previously recorded content).
- The Elite draws less power than previous Tivo boxes. Max power draw observed with the eight streams mentioned above was 22.5 watts.

*Bugs/errors or missing features*

- Initial guided setup may not be completed when tuning adapter is connected. You may see "looping" during channel set up/ID and not get past that portion of setup. Disconnect the USB for the TA, run guided setup, then attach the tuning adapter and reboot the TiVo. The Elite will detect the TA and use it.

- Error when trying to play program from Netflix Instant Queue ("error communicating with Netflix"). This problem is different than the VPL issue above. Tivo fixed this problem on 10/18. If you have previously used Netflix, you will have to deactivate and reactivate the box to activate the fix. 

 Switch to the SDUI.
 Select "Video on Demand".
 Select "Netflix"/"Netflix Account Information"
 Select "Deactivate this device"
 Repeat above steps, this time activating the device by entering the code at netflix.com/activate. 

*
- MRS streaming not working from Elite to Elite and/or Premiere. Copy protected programs on a remote Elite will show up in the remote NPL without the "prohibited" symbol, but there are no options to stream the program, only delete it.* A few users have reported it working, but as of 10/17, the function is NOT currently supported according to sources inside TiVo.

- Recording conflict screen only shows one conflict.

- Network Unavailable shows when trying to access Video on Demand from Tivo Central in SDUI (same as above VPL below). _This should no longer be an issue._

- Video on Demand / VPL providers list empty or only shows YouTube. Unable to access YouTube, Netflix, Amazon, Pandora, Hulu Plus, etc. This was some sort of TiVo server side communication / authorization problem, and was fixed as of 10/13. (This problem is/was not unique to the Elite).

Tivo engineering found a problem with the internal authorization groups (i.e. code flags) and fixed the problem on their side. If you have an empty VPL:


 Go to tivo.com and find your Elite under "Change DVR preferences" under Manage My Account.
 UNCHECK both boxes.
 Wait a couple hours for tivo servers to synch (may happen faster)
 Force a connection to Tivo from the Elite. Under "System Information" on the Tivo, the "TiVoToGo" line should show "i,i,i"
 Repeat steps 1-4, but this time CHECK both boxes. After the connection, the "TiVoToGo" line should show "a,a,a" and you should be able to access the Video On Demand list and see the providers listed. 

NOTE: This is not the same as not being able to access the cable provider's specific VOD offerings. At the current time, this function is not available on any retail Premiere boxes and only available on Premieres obtained directly from cable companies.​
- Time zone off by an hour for areas not using Daylight Savings Time (e.g. users in Phoenix). The time displayed is one hour later. On the System Information page, the value shows "Daylight Saving Time" when it should say "Inactive". Times displayed in the program guide are also one hour late (recordings start at the correct time; it is just that the time being displayed is 1 hour late).

- Some users have reported problems with Amazon Instant Video and not being able to link their account to the Tivo and/or completing registration. If see this, resynch your Tivos from the amazon.com page.

- Trying to delete a program from a remote Program group by using the CLEAR button results in a "Program Group is empty" error and does not delete the program. The host Tivo does not respond to the arrow keys, requiring use of Tivo button to get out.

- CallerID on screen display does not work with traditional phone line.

- There is a significant delay when using CLEAR to delete programs in a group folder; "Please Wait" shows for a second or so, long enough to prevent the use of multiple CLEARs, as you can do with the regular Premiere.

- ]In SDUI, "My Shows" listing may get corrupted when sorted with Groups ON; the HDUI shows them correctly. (This is not isolated to the Elite; running "Clear program information and To Do List" appears to correct the problem.)
[/COLOR] Not sure if this is an isolated issue.

- A number of users have reported unexplained, spontaneous reboots. Not enough information to see if there are any conditions in common.

- Box will reboot if Thumbs Up to continue is used after purchasing/downloading Amazon on Demand video. Reboot does not occur if you hit TiVo button instead.

*Upgrade / Other*
- For external expansion, only TiVo-approved eSata drives up to *1TB* are supported. 
- Internal drive can be copied to a 2TB target drive. The Comer tool reports an expansion failure when trying to expand on a 3TB target drive. 
- It is possible that another external drive can be used for external expansion by marrying the drive manually. This is NOT supported in any way. Any discussion of this issue belongs in the appropriate Tivo Underground forum.

*Notes*

*Issues with MRV/MRS*
If you are having problems with MRV (multi-room viewing), force a Tivo connection on all your Tivo boxes and try again. If you see multiple instances of the Elite on other Tivo's My Shows lists, reboot the boxes.

*Reusing a CableCARD from another Tivo*
(This is NOT unique to the Premiere Elite)

Except on some FiOS systems, you CANNOT simply take a card out of another working TiVo and just put in the Elite, expecting it will work.

You may find you have a working channel map and get some channels, but until your card is re-paired /re-validated (or has the proper EMMs sent), you may not receive all your channels, especially if some of them are premium channels.

On Motorola systems, you will have to provide the new Host and Data ID values; on SA systems you will need the new Host ID only. After these are updated, the cable rep will need to send additional signals to your box.

If you have a Motorola card, make sure that validation value shows "V" and not "?" on the Conditional Access screen. If you have an SA card, make sure it says "Staged".

If not, they either (a) did not update the Host (and, if Motorola, Data) value(s) correctly OR (b) their back-end inventory was not updated correctly to indicate that the card was no longer in the old host.

Resist any suggestion from the rep that the CableCARD is bad - despite the fact that many installers blame the cards, they rarely go bad, especially if they were just working in another TiVo box!

*What is MoCA?*
MoCA stands for Multimedia over Coax Alliance and a standard for home entertainment networking. MoCA allows TiVo Premiere Elite to connect through household cable coax wiring to other TiVo Premiere Elite boxes and get up to 175Mbps throughput for video. It is a viable alternative when Ethernet or wireless networking isn't available near your TiVo box or you have multiple MoCA-compatible devices.

In order of performance, here are the best choices for connection:
1) Hard-wired Ethernet 
2) MoCA via the coax on the Elite (requires MoCA support on your LAN)
3) TiVo wireless N adapter or connecting Ethernet cable to wireless N bridge
4) TiVo wireless G adapter

If you are going to be a heavy user of MRS, TiVo recommends #1 or #2. (It is possible that #4 will not be supported. Even if it is, you may see performance issues consistently streaming video).

MoCA adapters to connect other devices on your network
- Netgear MoCA Coax-Ethernet Adapter Kit (MCAB1001) - contains two MoCA adapters, each with a single Ethernet port.
- Channel Master CM-6004 - single MoCA adapter, with 4 port Ethernet switch. The CM-6001 is the same device, but with a single Ethernet port.

There are others and some less expensive options are available, but the Netgear kit includes 2 adapters and the Channel Master is the only one I've seen with an integrated switch.

NOTE: Since the Elite has an integrated MoCA adapter, you DO NOT need an external adapter connected to it to enable MoCA. The Elite has a Ethernet to Coax bridge, so if the Elite is connected via the Gigabit port and the coax that cable is coming across is part of an in home coax setup (e.g. you have cable/coax outlets in multiple rooms, usually split from a basement/attic/outside wall feed from the cable drop), the you do not need any other devices to enable MoCA. You would need an additional adapter for each additional device that you want to connect to your home LAN (e.g. a regular Premiere or an Internet-ready TV or Blu-Ray player) using coax cable. However, if these devices can easily be conected via wired Ethernet, that is almost always a better option.

*Premiere Elite performance thread*
brentil has stated a very interesting thread discussing specifics (and assumptions) regarding the performance of the Elite compared to the Premiere/XL boxes here. The thread also includes pictures of the Elite motherboard, thanks to sbiller1.

-------------


----------



## aaronwt

I will be getting one in around 3 hours but don't plan on opening mine up yet. I won't be able to set it up until I get home tonight since I'm at my Girlfriends and she only has OTA. Hopefully my Elite will be as issue free as all my Premieres have been.


----------



## unitron

jfh3 said:


> Figured since I was up already, I would start a thread for those of us planning to be early adopters of the Elite to share initial observations.
> 
> I'll update this post later in the day with mine, but perhaps some of the folks on the East coast can chime in first.
> 
> (trying to decide if I am going to try and make a backup copy of the virgin drive first or try after I fire it up and get the CableCARD paired. Fortunately, I already have a spare drive and card ...)


I'd be storngly tempted to do both backups, although I realize that involves buying a hard drive for each one.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I read the subject line and was very .

Then I realized it was just a placeholder and was very .


----------



## andyf

Mine is ready for pickup in 1 1/2 hours when BestBuy opens.

Edit: My CableCard contact @ Comcast only works Mon-Fri so I'll be living without premium channels until I can get with him to pair the card. All the other channels should work until then.


----------



## Tivogre

Up now and about to head to Best Buy for Elite goodness. 

I confirmed yesterday that they are in stock (2units), and going on sale at opening this morning. 

I'm selling two of my lifetime TiVo HDs to cover the cost (pm me an offer if interested before they go on eBay).


----------



## dlfl

andyf said:


> ....... My CableCard contact @ Comcast only works Mon-Fri so I'll be living without premium channels until I can get with him to pair the card. All the other channels should work until then.


LOL .... yeah if only we all could have a personal CableCARD contact!


----------



## Tivogre

Best buy online orders for in store pick up are now working. I just ordered while sitting in the lot in front of the store.


----------



## unitron

dlfl said:


> LOL .... yeah if only we all could have a personal CableCARD contact!


Better yet, personal cable cards. They're already paired to your account, stick 'em whatever hardware you want to and they just work.


----------



## uw69

unitron said:


> Better yet, personal cable cards. They're already paired to your account, stick 'em whatever hardware you want to and they just work.


Great idea!


----------



## justinw

My elite is connecting to TiVo service now. Will post further updates when it's done


----------



## justinw

FYI I was able to use a 12 percent off coupon at bb with no problems. Price was 440 before tax


----------



## Tivogre

Just got mine in hand. Also used the 12% off!!!


----------



## aaronwt

I just picked mine up. I wish I would have had a 12% coupon instead of the 10% I had. At least I got there when they opened. They sold out right away since they only had two. Luckily only one other person was in line waiting for the Elite.


----------



## Cspot

dlfl said:


> LOL .... yeah if only we all could have a personal CableCARD contact!


What are the chances it will work in our area...contemplating the Elite.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

if i wasn't leaving for Hong Kong on wednesday i'd go pick one up right now...as it is i'm gonna wait until i get back and watch the feedback from everyone...


----------



## Tivogre

Any of you guys the other person at the Springfield VA store who got one? I was going to ask, but we ended up being led to separate registers.


----------



## sbiller

Picked mine up at Best Buy in South Tampa. Used the 10% off coupon. I ended up purchasing a 4-year service agreement which was $74.99. I have pictures I will post shortly. 
~Sam


----------



## davezatz

I didn't buy, but the friendly clerk helped me shoot a pic after he took this off a top storage shelf nowhere near the Magnolia location which had no signage.  Is there more interesting retail packaging within, or is it just this cardboard? Hm.


----------



## Tivogre

Opened box:


----------



## Tivogre

And unwrapped:


----------



## aaronwt

Tivogre said:


> Any of you guys the other person at the Springfield VA store who got one? I was going to ask, but we ended up being led to separate registers.


That was me . I'm glad you had a coupon. Afterwards I realized I could have given you a 10% off coupon but forgot about it at the time, so I'm glad you already had a 12% off one.


----------



## Tivogre

aaronwt said:


> That was me . I'm glad you had a coupon. Afterwards I realized I could have given you a 10% off coupon but forgot about it at the time, so I'm glad you already had a 12% off one.


Well, nice to (almost) meet ya!!!


----------



## Tivogre

Back:


----------



## sbiller

I opened the case. It has a single IC providing 1GB DDR2 SDRAM (H5PS1G63EFR).


----------



## justinw

Elite is running software version 14.9.

I called comcast cablecard line to pair it from my series 3 to the elite. Everything went smooth over the phone, but only local channels are coming in. Calling comcast again hopefully with better results


----------



## Tivogre

Books:


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> I opened the case. It has a single IC providing 1GB DDR2 SDRAM (H5PS1G63EFR).


How does that compare with the two tuner Premiere? Is that more memory?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

aaronwt said:


> How does that compare with the two tuner Premiere? Is that more memory?


The original Premiere has 512MB of DDR2-800.

There's surprisingly little "going on" on the motherboard. I mean that as a compliment. Pretty clean.

How's the general performance? Better, about the same?


----------



## lesliew

Just picked one up from BB in Melbourne, FL. They still have one other in stock. The guy in the Magnolia dept didn't know they were in untill he did an inventory check.

Used 10% coupon


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> I opened the case. It has a single IC providing 1GB DDR2 SDRAM (H5PS1G63EFR).


Interesting. Wish it were easier to sell TiVos. Also wish there was a Preview for sale.


----------



## sbiller

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The original Premiere has 512MB of DDR2-800.
> 
> There's surprisingly little "going on" on the motherboard. I mean that as a compliment. Pretty clean.
> 
> How's the general performance? Better, about the same?


From an electrical engineering perspective that is a very clear circuit board. I'm still running through setup so I don't have anything to add yet. Some more pictures below...


----------



## innocentfreak

Is it the same broadcom chip? Sbiller you should check the drive label also especially since they had to find one for me .


----------



## sbiller

Some other info from the inside of the box. 

There is a Pulse Diplexer 1125-1525 MHz 75 Ohms related to the MoCA interface. 

There is 128M of flash memory provided by a Numonyx® Axcell P30-65nm Flash Memory 128-Mbit, 64-Mbit Single Bit per Cell (SBC)

~Sam


----------



## justinw

Comcast did some troubleshooting and nothing worked. They sent another refresh and told me to wait another 45 mins. He verified that the cablecard Id, host and data were the same as what is on my screen. Still no channels, any suggestions on what to tell them to do or try if they still aren't coming in?


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> Is it the same broadcom chip? Sbiller you should check the drive label also especially since they had to find one for me .


Unfortunately the Broadcom chip has that monster heat sink on it. I'm not sure how BKDTV figured out which chip was in the Premiere. I'm certainly not going to try to pry that heat sink off.


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> I'm not sure how BKDTV figured out which chip was in the Premiere. I'm certainly not going to try to pry that heat sink off.


Perhaps he was a beta tester with contacts in the company...


----------



## sbiller

New SD screen related to MoCA.










New Cable Lineup screen???


----------



## sbiller

Has anyone made it through guided setup yet? I seem to be unable to get past the cable channel setup. It keeps sending me back to selecting my network in the Tampa Area.


----------



## justinw

sbiller said:


> Has anyone made it through guided setup yet? I seem to be unable to get past the cable channel setup. It keeps sending me back to selecting my network in the Tampa Area.


Then after that you have to do a software update to 14.9.


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> Perhaps he was a beta tester with contacts in the company...


Still wonder what happened to him. Hope he is ok since he just seems to have vanished.


----------



## Tivogre

I made it through guided set-up. 

I had to call Verizon and have them refresh the cable cards, then pull power and reboot before premium channels showed up.

Everything working fine now. Just have to wait for Tivo to update the box activation on my account before I can transfer over season passes and such.


----------



## Tivogre

justinw said:


> Then after that you have to do a software update to 14.9.


Mine is showing 14.9b-01-7-758 out of the box.


----------



## sbiller

I just restarted. I'm attempting to go through guided setup again. I moved my M-Card from my other Premiere to see if that makes a difference. I won't be able to pick up a new M-Card for my Elite until tomorrow.


----------



## Tivogre

All 4 tuners up and running!!!


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> I moved my M-Card from my other Premiere to see if that makes a difference.


I wouldn't do that... you could end up unpairing it and then it'll work with neither until you call in. Depends on your provider I guess and their network security - I borked a Cox card/pairing once that way and lost all SDV.


----------



## Tivogre

There's a Caller ID option in the set up menus now. 

"Do you want the Tivo Box to identify a caller's name and number when the phone rings while you are watching a program?

Note: Caller ID messages can only be displayed when a phone line that supports Caller ID is attached to your DVR."


That should make a few folks happy!!!


----------



## jfh3

Just got back from my Best Buy. It took them 45 minutes to find the box they had on hold for me (!). In the time I was there, someone came and bought the other one and a third person came in looking for one. He wasn't very happy finding they were sold out already ...

Looks like others have beat me to the pictures, but at least now I know I should hook up a phone line. I may not mess with trying to figure out MOCA now.


----------



## kdigit0l

Just picked up my Elite from the BB in King of Prussia, PA. Not planning to open until I get my cable cards though - or until I see if I overpaid, maybe TiVo will ofer upgrade discounts tomorrow? I did however use the 10% reward zone coupon which is nothing scoff at. Also, the Magnolia manager said that the box won't be fully functional until tomorrow when he said there's a firmware update coming out - he didn't know what would and wouldn't work.


----------



## SullyND

Tivogre said:


> That should make a few folks happy!!!


Is there a phone jack? There's not on the regular premiere, right?


----------



## Tivogre

I forced a network connection; it's loading in something BIG.

I wonder if there is a software update already?!?

Seems to be working to slowly to just be guide data.


----------



## Tivogre

SullyND said:


> Is there a phone jack? There's not on the regular premiere, right?


LOL! No, there ISN'T a phone jack!!!

I wonder why that menu option snuck in there.


----------



## SullyND

Tivogre said:


> I wonder why that menu option snuck in there.


I'm guessing the non-Retail model will have a phone jack, but it would seem an odd thing to remove from the retail unit.


----------



## magnus

I thought there was a usb adapter to add a phone jack. Isn't that true?

Edit: Yep, here is the one I was thinking of.


----------



## dianebrat

Elite is in da house!
I caved, my local Everett MA BestBuy had one and I had a 10% off coupon, took under 30 minutes to set up and get running including the FiOS CableCARD that went in without issue since they're not paired.

I haven't decided on a service level yet however, could that be why it's not letting me choose the HDUI? not that it's an issue since I prefer SDUI.


----------



## innocentfreak

Tivogre said:


> LOL! No, there ISN'T a phone jack!!!
> 
> I wonder why that menu option snuck in there.


This is probably for Voip connections offered by cable companies. I believe FiOS offers it on their STBs for customers with Digital Voice.


----------



## Tivogre

Hmmm... so far, it's NOT working with the iPad App. It says it's not the correct "type". I wonder if Tivo needs to update the app to work with the Elite, or if this will sort out once unit activation finishes.

On that note, why does activation not work instantly?!? Up to 24 hours to associate with my account is ridiculous.


----------



## davezatz

SullyND said:


> I'm guessing the non-Retail model will have a phone jack, but it would seem an odd thing to remove from the retail unit.


Yeah, looks like the TiVo Premiere from Suddenlink has offered CallerID. I can't imagine this feature will be available to retail customers.

http://www.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-suddenlink/index.html


----------



## Lenonn

I'm curious as to whether the Elite is stable (or, moreso than the older Premieres). 

So, from what I can call, the coupons are working at Best Buy despite the fact it is considered a Magnolia product?


----------



## SullyND

magnus said:


> I thought there was a usb adapter to add a phone jack. Isn't that true?


$30 seems like a lot to spend to add CID - if it even works.


----------



## innocentfreak

Interesting to note many options seem to be blank like improve the discovery bar and provider list, but then again might be due to needing authorization. Though it looks like my TiVo already shows lifetime and the renaming. 

Flash Player Version: mainline3/2011.07.06.0601
HD Menu Software Version:1-9/2011.08.31-1134

I am finding some weirdness with the Elite. It has been a while since I had a new TiVo though. 

I am setting up some season passes and it is allowing me to choose channels I removed like the SD channels. Hopefully it is just because it is still indexing that the channels haven't updated in the index yet since they do show as unchecked in settings.


----------



## innocentfreak

Tivogre said:


> Hmmm... so far, it's NOT working with the iPad App. It says it's not the correct "type". I wonder if Tivo needs to update the app to work with the Elite, or if this will sort out once unit activation finishes.


Try again. I was able to just browse my Elite with it now.

Currently using KMTTG to copy season passes over from my Premieres.


----------



## wtherrell

Just ordered mine from WK. $25 off coupon plus free shipping & no tax. They are due to start shipping Monday 10/10. Hope they have enough in stock. Probably take about a week to get here with free shipping. Meanwhile I'll go to the local TWC office for an M-Card and a T/A. I will find out if they will let me self-install or will need a truck roll. 
Just trying to think whether to keep the old S2 with lifetime, since it will still do Analog cable and I can still transfer those recordings over the network. I guess I would need one of those fancy HD splitters?
I already have some units set up with Moca and have it set up going into a switch with four ethernet ports so don't anticipate using the built-in Moca for now.


----------



## tunarollz

innocentfreak said:


> Interesting to note many options seem to be blank like improve the discovery bar and provider list, but then again might be due to needing authorization. Though it looks like my TiVo already shows lifetime and the renaming.
> 
> Flash Player Version: mainline3/2011.07.06.0601
> HD Menu Software Version:1-9/2011.08.31-1134
> 
> I am finding some weirdness with the Elite. It has been a while since I had a new TiVo though.
> 
> I am setting up some season passes and it is allowing me to choose channels I removed like the SD channels. Hopefully it is just because it is still indexing that the channels haven't updated in the index yet since they do show as unchecked in settings.


Does going into the VPL, lefting out and going back into it make them show up? Just wondering if this is the glitch we've seen in the past.


----------



## dianebrat

Lenonn said:


> So, from what I can call, the coupons are working at Best Buy despite the fact it is considered a Magnolia product?


They didn't even have them out at my BB, and there was no one in the Magnolia section, everyday TV guy got me mine from the back room, and yup coupon worked just fine.


----------



## jay_man2

I picked one up at my local Best Buy this morning. Swapped in an M-card from my dying Series 3, ran setup, and I'm up and running with Verizon FiOS. I have the TiVo iPad app going too; pretty nice.

Now to get my Series 3 off to Weaknees to get it going again.


----------



## innocentfreak

tunarollz said:


> Does going into the VPL, lefting out and going back into it make them show up? Just wondering if this is the glitch we've seen in the past.


No I have checked a couple times. I am going to give it 24 hours since it is still going through the initial indexing.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Mine is up and going. Still populating guide data. It was nice to program three shows at the same time tonight!!


----------



## tunarollz

innocentfreak said:


> No I have checked a couple times. I am going to give it 24 hours since it is still going through the initial indexing.


good deal. it'll probably be up soon as you said


----------



## jfh3

justinw said:


> Comcast did some troubleshooting and nothing worked. They sent another refresh and told me to wait another 45 mins. He verified that the cablecard Id, host and data were the same as what is on my screen. Still no channels, any suggestions on what to tell them to do or try if they still aren't coming in?


Have them escalate to tier 2. If you are calling the Comcast self-install line, they can't usually re-pair an existing card without help if you have any premium channels. The tier 2 guys do it in about 5 minutes.

Do you have a Motorola or SA card?


----------



## magnus

SullyND said:


> $30 seems like a lot to spend to add CID - if it even works.


Yep, I would agree.


----------



## sbiller

I was able to get through the setup screens. I decided to disconnect the Tuning Adapter and remove the CableCARD. That did the trick. Now my Elite informs me that a Service Update is available.


----------



## justinw

jfh3 said:


> Have them escalate to tier 2. If you are calling the Comcast self-install line, they can't usually re-pair an existing card without help if you have any premium channels. The tier 2 guys do it in about 5 minutes.
> 
> Do you have a Motorola or SA card?


Motorola card. I got escalated to tier 2, and the guy did a bunch of stuff, and nothing worked. After being on the phone with him for about 30 minutes, he finally said that he was going to have to send an email to my 'local' area and to call him directly (he gave me his desk number) if anything changed. 15 minutes later I just happened to check and I WAS getting ESPN, however not HBO. I did also send an email to [email protected] to see what they could do but no response as of yet.


----------



## innocentfreak

One other thing I found is they don't have my provider listed. It is available on the XL and TiVo HD, but missing on the Elite. I have Verizon FiOS but they only list for Tampa and not my area.


----------



## jfh3

justinw said:


> Motorola card. I got escalated to tier 2, and the guy did a bunch of stuff, and nothing worked. After being on the phone with him for about 30 minutes, he finally said that he was going to have to send an email to my 'local' area and to call him directly (he gave me his desk number) if anything changed. 15 minutes later I just happened to check and I WAS getting ESPN, however not HBO. I did also send an email to [email protected] to see what they could do but no response as of yet.


Actually, I'm having a problem too - I get encrypted channels, but not premiums (CCI 2). Tier 2 said something didn't look right on his end, but said that today has been busier than normal and things that generally took a few minutes to get to a box were taking a lot longer.

In the meantime, I'm installing the new service update.

(For anyone having problems with the iPad ap, make sure you enable Network Remote Control on the Elite).


----------



## sbiller

Service Update completed and I received this screen. Interesting that its in HD. I'm repeating Guided Setup now.


----------



## jfh3

sbiller said:


> I was able to get through the setup screens. I decided to disconnect the Tuning Adapter and remove the CableCARD. That did the trick. Now my Elite informs me that a Service Update is available.


I wonder if that is a tuning adapter issue - I don't have a TA, just Motorola CableCARD, and I got through the setup screens and the subsequent connections fine.

Side note:

The new software load takes less time to install than usual, if I remember correctly. New level is 14.9.AB4-01-2-758. Don't know what's new yet.


----------



## jfh3

One thing on the new s/w level - it resets your Channel List, so you have to go set it again.


----------



## rainwater

sbiller said:


> Service Update completed and I received this screen. Interesting that its in HD.


The HDUI has always shown "messages" in HD the first time they are shown.


----------



## innocentfreak

I always turn Suggestions off. Is the Suggestions Folder new? I see a green folder with the TiVo icon labeled TiVo Suggestions in My Shows.


----------



## jfh3

innocentfreak said:


> I always turn Suggestions off. Is the Suggestions Folder new? I see a green folder with the TiVo icon labeled TiVo Suggestions in My Shows.


No, not new.


----------



## innocentfreak

Oh ok. I guess it might be a minor bug then since I have it turned off and still see the folder which doesn't happen on the other boxes so I never saw it before.

On another note, not that I expected it, but it is somewhat disappointing. No new Season Pass Conflict Screen. Even with 4 tuners it only lists one conflict.


----------



## jfh3

I am going to try and keep the first post in this thread updated with key info as folks share it here. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## sbiller

I pulled up my other Premiere and streaming is enabled and working well.

Here is an example of a program where transfer is prohibited (CNN). Options for play and delete.










Here is an example of a network program which adds the transfer option.










When I stream a program it starts almost instantly. I'm hardwired ethernet.

~Sam


----------



## innocentfreak

Great now we can blame you when they take it away 

I guess they just blocked the play function on the Premiere then.


----------



## sbiller

Even with background indexing going on, a connection in progress, the Elite seems faster than my other Premiere with the HD menus. My speculation is there is a faster Broadcom processor on board and possibly additional speed improvements in 14.9.


----------



## innocentfreak

Strange. I don't see the Play option on mine and the Play shortcut doesn't work either.


----------



## jfh3

sbiller said:


> Even with background indexing going on, a connection in progress, the Elite seems faster than my other Premiere with the HD menus. My speculation is there is a faster Broadcom processor on board and possibly additional speed improvements in 14.9.


Agree that things seem "faster", though it could just be the additional memory.


----------



## justinw

innocentfreak said:


> Strange. I don't see the Play option on mine and the Play shortcut doesn't work either.


Same with me. I agree the elite does seem a little faster than my premiere. I have always thought the HD menus were fine speed wise however this slight increase won't appease most people in my opinion.

Still no HBO or Encore but given the slowness of today as mentioned above I will forget about that for a couple of days and hope that we can help pulls through.


----------



## jfh3

I cannot see any programs via MRV with the Elite as the remote box. I see the error

"You cannot view shows from <dvr name> because it isn't in your TiVo account. (R01)"

though the Elite has lifetime reflected. This may be because the web site shows they are still processing my activation, but don't know for sure.

The Elite doesn't show any recordings as being on the other Premieres, so I don't even get as far as Sam has gotten with MRV. (I rebooted all three boxes, but no change).


----------



## jfh3

justinw said:


> Still no HBO or Encore but given the slowness of today as mentioned above I will forget about that for a couple of days and hope that we can help pulls through.


FWIW - Comcast tier 2 support in Denver is escalating to engineering, as a CableCARD transferred from an older Tivo isn't getting validated properly. Probably coincidence that we are both having what appears to be the same issue.


----------



## innocentfreak

jfh3 said:


> I cannot see any programs via MRV with the Elite as the remote box. I see the error
> 
> "You cannot view shows from <dvr name> because it isn't in your TiVo account. (R01)"
> 
> though the Elite has lifetime reflected. This may be because the web site shows they are still processing my activation, but don't know for sure.
> 
> The Elite doesn't show any recordings as being on the other Premieres, so I don't even get as far as Sam has gotten with MRV. (I rebooted all three boxes, but no change).


I can see shows on my Premieres from the Elite, but delete hangs and doesn't do anything. Clear still tries to delete but doesn't actually delete.

I can't see any of the TiVo HD recordings though.


----------



## andyf

jfh3 said:


> I cannot see any programs via MRV with the Elite as the remote box. I see the error
> 
> "You cannot view shows from <dvr name> because it isn't in your TiVo account. (R01)"
> 
> though the Elite has lifetime reflected. This may be because the web site shows they are still processing my activation, but don't know for sure.
> 
> The Elite doesn't show any recordings as being on the other Premieres, so I don't even get as far as Sam has gotten with MRV. (I rebooted all three boxes, but no change).


Exactly the same issue here. Waiting for account to be processed. Can't see any recordings on the other Premieres.


----------



## justinw

jfh3 said:


> FWIW - Comcast tier 2 support in Denver is escalating to engineering, as a CableCARD transferred from an older Tivo isn't getting validated properly. Probably coincidence that we are both having what appears to be the same issue.


Let me know what happens with that. I guess I should have gotten a new card from comcast...


----------



## jfh3

justinw said:


> Let me know what happens with that. I guess I should have gotten a new card from comcast...


On your Conditional Access screen, do you have a "V" in front of the validation value or a "?"

I have a ?, which indicates that there is a problem.

Also, for the value itself, you should have a value of something other than 0x00.

(I have a spare card, but really don't want to go that route. There is nothing wrong with the current card and I don't want to be like the installers that will go through a handful of cards when the actual problem is authorization or something at the head end).


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> Strange. I don't see the Play option on mine and the Play shortcut doesn't work either.


What software version are you at on the Elite?


----------



## innocentfreak

sbiller said:


> What software version are you at on the Elite?


The same as listed, 14.9.ab4-01-2-758.


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> I can see shows on my Premieres from the Elite, but delete hangs and doesn't do anything. Clear still tries to delete but doesn't actually delete.
> 
> I can't see any of the TiVo HD recordings though.


I can't see recordings on my Series 3 box either. I can only see shows from Premiere to Premiere Elite and vice versa. I am able to see the Premiere Elite from my Premiere (see screen shot below) but when I attempt to perform any of the actions it doesn't work. I'm guessing the 14.8c software on the Premiere is not quite ready to support streaming from the Elite.


----------



## aaronwt

Is there still 7 days of service before activation is required? I'm doing the guided setup right now.


----------



## justinw

I have a ? for Val too. Then after that it says 0x9A. Definitely sounds like we have the same problem.


----------



## jfh3

Comcast update:

I have the Premium channels working now (a validation value of V). The problem in my case was that the actual device the card was in wasn't updated in the back end inventory (e.g. Comcast thought the device was still the TivoHD).

If anyone else has this problem, this certainly isn't something that the first level folks can fix. It also shouldn't affect anyone that isn't trying to re-use/re-pair an existing card.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> The same as listed, 14.9.ab4-01-2-758.


Was this after the update? I just finished guided setup and mine shows 14.9b-01-2-758

Also does MBT mean MotherBoard Temperature?


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> Is there still 7 days of service before activation is required? I'm doing the guided setup right now.


I activated before I even hooked it up but I would assume so since the activation isn't always instant.


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> I wouldn't do that... you could end up unpairing it and then it'll work with neither until you call in. Depends on your provider I guess and their network security - I borked a Cox card/pairing once that way and lost all SDV.


Arghhh...

You were correct. I've totally screwed up the CP Auth on the M-Card by moving it to the Elite. This will be fun trying to get BHN to re-bind the card with the Premiere.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> Was this after the update? I just finished guided setup and mine shows 14.9b-01-2-758
> 
> Also does MBT mean MotherBoard Temperature?


Yeah I think that is the version listed in the first post.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> I activated before I even hooked it up but I would assume so since the activation isn't always instant.


They must not have it for the Elite. I can tune the channels on each tuner but I can't record and can't access the HD menu until I activate service on it.

EDIT: I see they also have the three year extended warranty available on the activation page for $40. Best Buy had a four year for $80 that I purchased but I think I might get the TiVo warranty instead.


----------



## sbiller

Does anyone have YouTube, Netflix, or Amazon working? I can't even get to the Netflix activation screen.


----------



## justinw

jfh3 said:


> Comcast update:
> 
> I have the Premium channels working now (a validation value of V). The problem in my case was that the actual device the card was in wasn't updated in the back end inventory (e.g. Comcast thought the device was still the TivoHD).
> 
> If anyone else has this problem, this certainly isn't something that the first level folks can fix. It also shouldn't affect anyone that isn't trying to re-use/re-pair an existing card.


Mine was one from an s3 that I sold 2 weeks ago. Check your private messages please.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> They must not have it for the Elite. I can tune the channels on each tuner but I can't record and can't access the HD menu until I activate service on it.
> 
> EDIT: I see they also have the three year extended warranty available on the activation page for $40. Best Buy had a four year for $80 that I purchased but I think I might get the TiVo warranty instead.


Did you get the software update? That is surprising if so.

Yeah I bought the best buy also, but if they do a replacement with a new model if the elite is no longer available it could be a better deal. I think they also had a 2 or 3 year for less.



sbiller said:


> Does anyone have YouTube, Netflix, or Amazon working? I can't even get to the Netflix activation screen.


No my video provider list is still blank. TiVo may have to flip the switch on it.

We might want to keep a separate bugs thread we can point TiVo to.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> Did you get the software update? That is surprising if so.
> 
> Yeah I bought the best buy also, but if they do a replacement with a new model if the elite is no longer available it could be a better deal. I think they also had a 2 or 3 year for less.....
> .


I didn't think about that. Plus with the BestBuy warranty if it is only repaired, the warranty is still in force. The TiVo warranty expires once it is used.


----------



## justinw

FYI I just spoke with the tier 2 tech that I have his direct number. I mentioned about the back end inventory and he said he doesn't have access to update that info. But the email he sent earlier was to engineering in my local market and he says it's a quick fix for them locally but impossible for him.


----------



## dianebrat

FWIW the $6.95 grandfather rate appears to not be transferable to an Elite, trust me I tried. I was hoping to get a few months with it while I decided if I wanted lifetime, wound up getting PLS anyway.

CS was pretty clear that while it's not officially allowed for the Premieres, they frequently make exceptions on the policy, they are not allowed to make the same exception on an Elite.


----------



## innocentfreak

I found on the Elite if you hit FF 4 times instead of reverting back to play like it does on the Premiere you get a bong. Strange change to make. It isn't a big deal to me but surprised me when it happened.


----------



## magnus

dianebrat said:


> FWIW the $6.95 grandfather rate appears to not be transferable to an Elite, trust me I tried. I was hoping to get a few months with it while I decided if I wanted lifetime, wound up getting PLS anyway.
> 
> CS was pretty clear that while it's not officially allowed for the Premieres, they frequently make exceptions on the policy, they are not allowed to make the same exception on an Elite.


With 4 tuners.... I would have been real surprised if they were to let you have that rate.


----------



## innocentfreak

So is Sam the only person so far who can stream or are others seeing it also?


----------



## sbiller

sbiller said:


> Arghhh...
> 
> You were correct. I've totally screwed up the CP Auth on the M-Card by moving it to the Elite. This will be fun trying to get BHN to re-bind the card with the Premiere.


After 3 phone calls and being transferred between many different CSRs I finally found the right guy to reauthorize the CableCARD in my Premiere. I'm back up and running on my 2-tuner Premiere box. I honestly thought I wasn't going to be able to get this done on a Sunday.


----------



## jay_man2

innocentfreak said:


> I found on the Elite if you hit FF 4 times instead of reverting back to play like it does on the Premiere you get a bong. Strange change to make. It isn't a big deal to me but surprised me when it happened.


I hit FF 4 times, and it just keeps on FF'ing, just like my Series 3.


----------



## sbiller

I've been playing with the streaming a bit. The remote delete worked a few times and than it didn't work on one program. It just froze for a while but didn't provide an error status. 

As I was streaming a program the fast forward and rewind work almost as well as if the program was local on the box.


----------



## innocentfreak

jay_man2 said:


> I hit FF 4 times, and it just keeps on FF'ing, just like my Series 3.


On the Premiere it goes full loop and goes back to play. My TiVo hd does the same thing, the fourth button goes back to playing at normal speed.

I definitely prefer this way over the Elite and apparently the Series 3.


----------



## Replevin

My impressions. Moving from S3 to Elite. Comcast is cable provider.

I moved the M card to the Elite from the S3. Like others, I cannot receive the premium channels. I called Comcast and they re-paired. I didn't work and I may try again with the back-end inventory angle if others are successful.

I also noticed that Amazon/Netflix does not seem to be working. 

I rebooted the device and got a message that it was going to do a service update, which was going to take "up to an hour." About 10 minutes later, it rebooted and started service. I started getting cablecard messages again although all the non-premium channels are working. All four tuners are working.


----------



## dianebrat

dianebrat said:


> FWIW the $6.95 grandfather rate appears to not be transferable to an Elite, trust me I tried. I was hoping to get a few months with it while I decided if I wanted lifetime, wound up getting PLS anyway.
> 
> CS was pretty clear that while it's not officially allowed for the Premieres, they frequently make exceptions on the policy, they are not allowed to make the same exception on an Elite.





magnus said:


> With 4 tuners.... I would have been real surprised if they were to let you have that rate.


Can't blame a gal for trying, especially since they were letting it slide for the older Premieres.


----------



## innocentfreak

Just to sum up so far common things we have found.


Video Provider List is blank so you can't check/uncheck Netflix,Amazon,Hulu. 
Netflix can't be accessed. 
Youtube can't be accessed.
Pandora is missing.
Can't delete a show remotely on another Premiere.
Can't see any shows when browsing a TiVo HD 
Fast Forward doesn't loop so fourth button press results in the error sound, apparently how it worked back on the Series 3. 
Different TV provider list from TiVo HD and Premiere.
Streaming is only working for Sbiller lol


----------



## jay_man2

There's no error sound on a 4th push of the FF button on mine. It's just ignored.


----------



## innocentfreak

jay_man2 said:


> There's no error sound on a 4th push of the FF button on mine. It's just ignored.


If you don't have a receiver you need to change your audio settings to PCM. I wasn't even getting sound effects in the main menu till I did so.


----------



## sbiller

I found this thread over on the TiVo Customer Help Forums related to lack of video providers --> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10494409

Right now my Video Provider List at TiVo Central > Settings & messages > Settings > Channel > Video Provider List is blank.










I'm guessing there is something that TiVo needs to do on the server end to fix this but they are closed so it'll have to wait until tomorrow to get this fixed. I'm wondering if they weren't expecting Best Buy to sell these boxes until tomorrow.


----------



## jfh3

aaronwt said:


> Is there still 7 days of service before activation is required?


Yes.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> I found on the Elite if you hit FF 4 times instead of reverting back to play like it does on the Premiere you get a bong. Strange change to make. It isn't a big deal to me but surprised me when it happened.


Sounds like a good improvement for me. I don't use FF very often since I usually use the 30 second scan, but when I did use the FF with the Premiere I would hit it four times by mistake.


----------



## jay_man2

innocentfreak said:


> If you don't have a receiver you need to change your audio settings to PCM. I wasn't even getting sound effects in the main menu till I did so.


That did it. Got the annoying bong. Glad I have a receiver and leave the audio on Dolby Digital.


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> I'm wondering if they weren't expecting Best Buy to sell these boxes until tomorrow.


They knew and made sure I knew. But the official availability/release announcement is under embargo until a future day/time that I cannot disclose... which seems a bit silly at this point.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> Sounds liek a good improvement for me. I don't use FF vey often since I usually the 30 second scan, but when I did you FF with the Premiere I would hit it four times by mistake.


I use it fairly often though 30 second scan helps. It is more annoying due to the loud bong especially since the HD and Premiere don't do it.


----------



## sbiller

davezatz said:


> They knew and made sure I knew. But the official availability/release announcement is under embargo until a future day/time that I cannot disclose... which seems a bit silly at this point.


I'm guessing the embargo is lifted in about 4 hours. I know you can't confirm or deny.

I will be on with their technical support at 7a tomorrow morning trying to resolve the lack of video providers issue.

Its been a fun day for me playing with the new box. I'm hoping that the reason I don't see the video providers is the fact that we are getting new user interfaces for Netflix, Amazon and YouTube...


----------



## innocentfreak

Looking at the announcement on 9/29 maybe TiVo is already aware.


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> Looking at the announcement on 9/29 maybe TiVo is already aware.


Which announcement?


----------



## aaronwt

Wow!! The Online Season Pass manager makes things so much easier now. A few clicks and I have 30 season passes added to the Elite.


----------



## innocentfreak

sbiller said:


> Which announcement?


Lol I was talking about the announcement at the top of the forums that I just noticed today posted 9/29 by TiVo Inc. Not really sure it means anything.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/announcement.php?f=3&a=105


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> Wow!! The Online Season Pass manager makes things so much easier now. A few clicks and I have 30 season passes added to the Elite.


You need to give Kmttg a try then. It also allows you to backup, modify, and copy season passes locally. It also won't change the order like TiVo.com sometimes does when copying.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> You need to give Kmttg a try then. It also allows you to backup, modify, and copy season passes locally. It also won't change the order like TiVo.com sometimes does when copying.


I have kmttg on my TiVo desktop server but I've never messed with the Season Passes with it. I'll need to look at it then so I can back them up.
Thanks.


----------



## unitron

uw69 said:


> Great idea!


Oh, okay, so you're saying it's guaranteed never to happen, then?


----------



## rainwater

sbiller said:


> I will be on with their technical support at 7a tomorrow morning trying to resolve the lack of video providers issue.
> 
> Its been a fun day for me playing with the new box. I'm hoping that the reason I don't see the video providers is the fact that we are getting new user interfaces for Netflix, Amazon and YouTube...


I thought the lack of video providers occurred on the regular premiere when setting it up as new as well? I highly doubt technical support will help you that much. It will most likely be fix automatically or TiVo will flip some magical switch soon enough.

As for new interfaces, I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

BigJimOutlaw said:


> There's surprisingly little "going on" on the motherboard. I mean that as a compliment. Pretty clean.


Yeah. That's awesome.


----------



## djwilso

I don't have my M-card or TA yet, but am able to so far transfer non-copy-protected shows from my original OLED Series 3.

I have activated it with PLS and opted to get TiVo's 3-year extended warranty. The software updated to 14.9.AB4-01-2-758 as others have noted.

I have noticed two problems thus far:

1. The Daylight Saving Time setting is not correct for my location. It is set to DST=Yes even though I'm in Phoenix and we don't observe DST ever. The clock is correct on my S3 but is an hour ahead on my Elite. The zip codes are set to the same value on both DVRs.

I didn't notice if the time was right before the service update was installed.

Anyone else with this problem? Should I call Tech Support about this?

2. My server running pyTiVo is not showing in the My Shows list or in the Music & photos menu. It is showing up fine on my Series 3 (as always). I have confirmed that my network connection on the Elite is working and I have no firewalls running on my internal network.

I assume this is related to the missing Video Providers and lack of Netflix and Amazon that everyone else is seeing. In System Information, the TiVOToGo setting is a,a,a as it is on the S3.


----------



## jfh3

djwilso said:


> 1. The Daylight Saving Time setting is not correct for my location. It is set to DST=Yes even though I'm in Phoenix and we don't observe DST ever. The clock is correct on my S3 but is an hour ahead on my Elite.


This is not new to the Elite - the Premiere has this problem as well (only on the HDUI)


----------



## DCIFRTHS

dianebrat said:


> FWIW the $6.95 grandfather rate appears to not be transferable to an Elite, trust me I tried. I was hoping to get a few months with it while I decided if I wanted lifetime, wound up getting PLS anyway.
> 
> CS was pretty clear that while it's not officially allowed for the Premieres, they frequently make exceptions on the policy, they are not allowed to make the same exception on an Elite.


Thanks for posting this info. I was hoping that it would have worked.


----------



## aaronwt

It seems to be more robust. I am currently recording four HD shows while concurrently transferring an HD show from the Elite and transferring an HD show to the ELite. It is not having any issues doing this.

EDIT: I'm now watching a Previously recorded show in additiion to the above. So it's essentially reading/writing seven HD streams concurrently with no issues. I don't know what the transfer rate is but it is faster than realtime.


----------



## Tivogre

It also boots and installs software updates MUCH faster than the Tivo HD (and noticeably faster than the Premiere).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

A lot of the issues being mentioned I remember popping up in the past. Mostly first day/activation lag. Or perhaps Tivo needs to flip a switch. Hopefully in the next day or so they resolve themselves.

Finally got to play with one (not mine, sadly. lol) Anybody else notice how fast boot times and scrolling through the EPG are? Wonder if that is the new hardware or software...


----------



## Tivogre

weeknees.com now says:

"First Allocation is Committed. Order now for shipping by 10/14."


----------



## sbiller

Decided to connect the Elite to my Kill A Watt. Looks like its drawing 19-20 Watts. 

~Sam


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> Decided to connect the Elite to my Kill A Watt. Looks like its drawing 19-20 Watts.
> 
> ~Sam


Yes.
It seems to be much more power efficient than the Premiere


----------



## djwilso

jfh3 said:


> This is not new to the Elite - the Premiere has this problem as well (only on the HDUI)


I switched back to the SDUI. The time is still being displayed 1 hour late and the System Information screen still says Daylight Saving Time.

After switching back to SDUI I forced a connection (no difference), and then rebooted (no difference), and then repeated Guided Setup. No changes.

The time on the channel banner, the S-P-S-9-S time, and the System Info screen all have the time 1 hour late.

Does anyone know how I can correct this? Should I try a clear and delete everything?


----------



## rainwater

djwilso said:


> I switched back to the SDUI. The time is still being displayed 1 hour late and the System Information screen still says Daylight Saving Time.
> 
> After switching back to SDUI I forced a connection (no difference), and then rebooted (no difference), and then repeated Guided Setup. No changes.
> 
> The time on the channel banner, the S-P-S-9-S time, and the System Info screen all have the time 1 hour late.
> 
> Does anyone know how I can correct this? Should I try a clear and delete everything?


It's doubtful you can fix it yourself. It seems to be a problem with the timezone file on the TiVo itself.


----------



## sbiller

BigJimOutlaw said:


> A lot of the issues being mentioned I remember popping up in the past. Mostly first day/activation lag. Or perhaps Tivo needs to flip a switch. Hopefully in the next day or so they resolve themselves.
> 
> Finally got to play with one (not mine, sadly. lol) Anybody else notice how fast boot times and scrolling through the EPG are? Wonder if that is the new hardware or software...


Premiere Elite Start-Up Time = ~3:11
Premiere Start-Up Time = ~ 7:17

It appears there is significantly greater horsepower in the Elite's Broadcom chip. I suppose some of the increased boot up time could be related to software differences but I doubt TiVo is concerned about start-up time.


----------



## magnus

dianebrat said:


> Can't blame a gal for trying, especially since they were letting it slide for the older Premieres.


Yep I would have tried too.


----------



## moyekj

innocentfreak said:


> I found on the Elite if you hit FF 4 times instead of reverting back to play like it does on the Premiere you get a bong. Strange change to make. It isn't a big deal to me but surprised me when it happened.


 That's actually a welcome change and something I've been asking for for a while. It's easy to overpress 3x FF and when you do it's 3 more presses. I always use play to resume normal speed anyway so 4th FF resuming play never made much sense to me.


----------



## aaronwt

Is that time issue only a problem for areas that don't use Daylight savings time?


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> Premiere Elite Start-Up Time = ~3:11
> Premiere Start-Up Time = ~ 7:17
> 
> It appears there is significantly greater horsepower in the Elite's Broadcom chip. I suppose some of the increased boot up time could be related to software differences but I doubt TiVo is concerned about start-up time.


Could it also be related to the software version?


----------



## djwilso

rainwater said:


> It's doubtful you can fix it yourself. It seems to be a problem with the timezone file on the TiVo itself.


Obviously, I can't. I went ahead and did the Clear and Delete Everything.

And even though I had been in the SDUI prior to starting the Clear, when it was finally done through Guided Setup again, it came back up in the HDUI. 

And the time is still wrong after switching back to the SDUI again. 

Will things record at the proper time, or will everything be an hour off? Is this something TiVo can fix on their side for individual DVRs? Or am I going to have to return the box and get my PLS refunded? That would be a huge pain.

I'll find out about the recordings tomorrow after I pick up the M-card and TA. Will report back.

EDIT: I see the times in the guide are an hour later too, so recordings will be ok. However, the WAF took a dive due to this.


----------



## djwilso

I came up with another issue.

When the Elite is connected to my Sony Bravia KDL-46S2010, no video is output by HDMI.

Strangely, the TiVo still seems to be able to determine that 1080i is the maximum resolution supported, but that may just be some sort of default.

When I go through the resolutions test in the Video setup, still nothing. It's like it's not connected. Connecting/disconnecting the cable makes no difference. Tried about 5 cables too. Nope. But an Xbox-360 and BD player work connected to the same HDMI port on the TV.

It outputs through the component outputs just fine.

And, on my other Sony TV (which is even older than this one) and my Asus monitor, HDMI works fine.

Very strange.


----------



## puffdaddy

sbiller said:


> Premiere Elite Start-Up Time = ~3:11
> Premiere Start-Up Time = ~ 7:17
> 
> It appears there is significantly greater horsepower in the Elite's Broadcom chip. I suppose some of the increased boot up time could be related to software differences but I doubt TiVo is concerned about start-up time.


Presumably your premiere is running 14.8, while your elite is 14.9.
If you were to peek at the kernels for each you would find this:


> 14.8: Linux version 2.6.18-5.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Wed Mar 16 02:53:03 PDT 2011
> 14.9: Linux version 2.6.18-5.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.2.0) #1 *SMP* Wed Sep 21 18:32:42 PDT 2011


----------



## lgerbarg

I have no been having any luck with my Elite. I don't have an M-card yet (it is replacing an S3 that had two S-cards in it), but I figured I would at least be able to use it for Netflix and MRV, but so far no luck. Every time I try to go to VoD it says the network is unavailable. I should note that it is doing that despite the fact that it can download guide data, successfully have its season passes managed from TiVo.com, responds to the iPad app, and passes the network connectivity test in the networking settings menus. It also sees my other TiVos on the network, but when I navigate into them in My Shows it claims those TiVos do not have any recordings on them.

I've tried rebooting, unplugging it, forcing connections to TiVo, switching between HD and SD menus, etc. It has downloaded the software update and is signed up for PLS. Any ideas?


----------



## djwilso

From what I read earlier in the thread, it seems that TiVo has to do something on their side to make the Video on Demand and Pandora stuff work.

Maybe it has to do with the fact that the My Account page on tivo.com is still saying "We're still processing your activation. Check back in 24 hours to see change plan options."

I *was* able to get transfers from my S3 to the Elite working though, so not sure what the problem might be there.


----------



## megazone

davezatz said:


> Yeah, looks like the TiVo Premiere from Suddenlink has offered CallerID. I can't imagine this feature will be available to retail customers.
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/products/source/cable/tivo-suddenlink/index.html


Going by the manual the Suddenlink Caller ID only works with Suddenlink phone service: http://static.suddenlink.synacor.com/ul/pdf/tivo/full_user_guide.pdf

As for the comments from users unable to use video services, etc., that's common. It can take a new unit a day or so to get fully in sync and enable the secondary services. If it isn't working within a couple of days, then you worry.


----------



## lpwcomp

rainwater said:


> It's doubtful you can fix it yourself. It seems to be a problem with the timezone file on the TiVo itself.


It's definitely a different issue from the HD menus display time problem. So the question for all of you Elite owners is: does that problem still exist?


----------



## tlwizard

Would someone with the Elite as well as FiOS be willing to check the FiOS VOD channels and see if the Elite is compatible or not? If they do work, I'd probably go out tomorrow and try and pick some up. Thanks.


----------



## wmcbrine

tlwizard said:


> Would someone with the Elite as well as FiOS be willing to check the FiOS VOD channels and see if the Elite is compatible or not?


Fios VOD doesn't really operate with "channels". They do have a bogus channel mapping of 900 to VOD (on the Verizon-supplied boxes), but that just means that if you tune to 900, you get sent to the same menu as you would if you pressed the VOD button.

For Fios VOD to operate on a TiVo, it would probably have to be done as an HME app. (Standard HME stuff to create the menus, and HME video streaming for the video, just like Netflix/YouTube/et al.)


----------



## megazone

tlwizard said:


> Would someone with the Elite as well as FiOS be willing to check the FiOS VOD channels and see if the Elite is compatible or not? If they do work, I'd probably go out tomorrow and try and pick some up. Thanks.


It isn't compatible. The retail Premiere Elite doesn't work with *any* OnDemand content at this point. TiVo has a deal with Comcast to enable access to the Xfinity OnDemand content but that doesn't start rolling out until late this year. They have a similar deal with Cox, announced last year, but both sides have been silent on that deal for a long time now - it could be dead.

No deal with Verizon at this time. And even the cable MSOs who are distributing TiVos with VOD enabled - RCN, Suddenlink, and Grande - don't support it on retail units.


----------



## jfh3

Updated original post. More info to come. I ordered a TiVo Phone line adapter to see if caller ID function will work on any Elite.

(note to anyone planning to use the recent 10/12% off coupons - today 10/10 is the last day they are valid)


----------



## jfh3

Added CableCARD note in original post. At this time, just a note for those re-using an existing one in an Elite.


----------



## aaronwt

What is the time being off problem? I'm on the East Coast and so far nothing has been wrong with my time.

On the BestBuy coupons. The ones I had expire at the end of October. A good deal for only spending a couple of bucks on eBay. I just wish that BestBuy sold the BT remote for around $10 less, then I would use the coupon for it. But amazon is much cheaper.


----------



## aaronwt

Anybody post their Elite temps? Mine was at 35/36 degrees last night when recording 4 concurrent programs and this morning was still the same temp with no recordings going on. That seems to be inline with the Premiere I have with a 2TB drive in it. My stock Premieres run at 34C.


----------



## CoxInPHX

megazone said:


> It isn't compatible. The retail Premiere Elite doesn't work with *any* OnDemand content at this point. TiVo has a deal with Comcast to enable access to the Xfinity OnDemand content but that doesn't start rolling out until late this year. *They have a similar deal with Cox, announced last year, but both sides have been silent on that deal for a long time now - it could be dead.*
> 
> No deal with Verizon at this time. And even the cable MSOs who are distributing TiVos with VOD enabled - RCN, Suddenlink, and Grande - don't support it on retail units.


As for Cox VOD, the Cox PR rep monitoring DSLR forums posted on July 28, 2011 that the Cox VOD on the retail Premiere was *still an active project*. I posted the question again last night, hoping for at least a confirmation that it is still in the works.
http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26140348-


----------



## Aero 1

so how many live buffers does this thing have? 4?


----------



## aaronwt

Aero 1 said:


> so how many live buffers does this thing have? 4?


Yes. Everytime you hit the Live TV button it goes to the next tuner/buffer.


----------



## BankZ

I am thinking about getting one of these this week. Stupid question, what (and how many) CableCards should I get? I want to have them ready so I don't have to wait!


----------



## HazelW

innocentfreak said:


> You need to give Kmttg a try then. It also allows you to backup, modify, and copy season passes locally. It also won't change the order like TiVo.com sometimes does when copying.


I can't figure out how to do this. Can you point me the way?


----------



## dianebrat

BankZ said:


> I am thinking about getting one of these this week. Stupid question, what (and how many) CableCards should I get? I want to have them ready so I don't have to wait!


A single m-card, but that's all the cable company will provide at this time, they no longer distribute s-cards


----------



## ghuido

Any update on the broadcom chip?


----------



## sbiller

ghuido said:


> Any update on the broadcom chip?


I believe it will take a "real" tear-down to figure out which Broadcom chip is in use. I'm hoping one of the tech bloggers can garner the precise information through their inside contacts at TiVo.


----------



## innocentfreak

HazelW said:


> I can't figure out how to do this. Can you point me the way?


latest version


----------



## compnurd

I am wondering how much that extra RAM is going to be used for performance and not just for the extra tuners. I dont think we can compare performance to the Premiere/XL until they are on the same software

It looks like over at this site they are confirming the second CPU is enabled
http://www.gizmolovers.com/2011/10/...ustomer-hands-tivo-community-starts-analysis/


----------



## davezatz

sbiller said:


> I believe it will take a "real" tear-down to figure out which Broadcom chip is in use. I'm hoping one of the tech bloggers can garner the precise information through their inside contacts at TiVo.


I had emailed TiVo to find out when the rest of us might see 14.9 and if they wouldn't mind disclosing the chip in the Elite. Will let the community know if I hear anything reportable...


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> What is the time being off problem? I'm on the East Coast and so far nothing has been wrong with my time.


The poster here lives in AZ where they don't have DST. Presumably that is the issue so it wouldn't affect you.


----------



## Ames

Ordered mine from Best Buy today. Mediacom says they only know how to do 2 tuners on a cable card, not 4, but they will try. Any advice for what I should tell them when I call back?


----------



## justinw

Just an update on my Cablecard issue where it was not getting the premium channels. I decided to call Comcast's cablecard line. They put me to tier 2 support again and I got a different rep. I explained what was going on and what was posted here about the back end inventory. This guy knew exactly what I was talking about. About 2 minutes later he sent some more signals and I now have all my channels!

Point of this is, even the tier 2 guys are different. The guy I was dealing with yesterday was obviously clueless. Don't give up with them and keep calling until you get someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Replevin

justinw said:


> I decided to call Comcast's cablecard line. They put me to tier 2 support again and I got a different rep.


Is this a different number than the regular comcast #? If so, would you mind posting it. Many thanks.


----------



## justinw

1-877-405-2298 this number has been posted in other threads as the Comcast Cablecard activation line.


----------



## Replevin

justinw said:


> 1-877-405-2298 this number has been posted in other threads as the Comcast Cablecard activation line.


Thank you!


----------



## HazelW

Originally Posted by HazelW 
I can't figure out how to do this. Can you point me the way?
latest version

I installed the latest version but still no option for season passes. Decided to read the documantation and found out it ony works for Premier--I have HDs. Thanks.


----------



## P42

compnurd said:


> It looks like over at this site they are confirming the second CPU is enabled
> http://www.gizmolovers.com/2011/10/...ustomer-hands-tivo-community-starts-analysis/


They've just parsed this thread for info, several of the links come back to this thread - at least they are that honest!


----------



## ghuido

I went to TIVO Online and reviewed the upgrade plans for old boxes.

Looks like you can't ugpade to a TIVO Premiere Elite. it only allows Premiere and Premiere XL ... does this seem right? 

Figure they would want to entice people with some offers to up to the Elite


----------



## rainwater

Ames said:


> Ordered mine from Best Buy today. Mediacom says they only know how to do 2 tuners on a cable card, not 4, but they will try. Any advice for what I should tell them when I call back?


There's nothing for Mediacom to do. All M-cards are more than capable of decrypting 6 streams. Mediacom isn't registering the tuners (those are in the TiVo itself), but just the card and the host. Nothing changes on their end. In fact, if doing this over the phone, you should just tell them it is a TiVo Premiere. There's no need even telling them it has 4 tuners because it will only confuse them.


----------



## generaltso

ghuido said:


> I went to TIVO Online and reviewed the upgrade plans for old boxes.
> 
> Looks like you can't ugpade to a TIVO Premiere Elite. it only allows Premiere and Premiere XL ... does this seem right?
> 
> Figure they would want to entice people with some offers to up to the Elite


Maybe that's because the Elite is not for sale on TiVo's site at all yet.


----------



## Ames

rainwater said:


> There's nothing for Mediacom to do. All M-cards are more than capable of decrypting 6 streams. Mediacom isn't registering the tuners (those are in the TiVo itself), but just the card and the host. Nothing changes on their end. In fact, if doing this over the phone, you should just tell them it is a TiVo Premiere. There's no need even telling them it has 4 tuners because it will only confuse them.


Perfect thanks. I made the mistake of explaining it had 4 tuners...


----------



## digitalfirefly

What's the monthly cost of the Elite if you're already a Tivo subscriber? Does anyone know if the costs changes if you get rid of your other Tivos?


----------



## brentil

puffdaddy said:


> Presumably your premiere is running 14.8, while your elite is 14.9.
> If you were to peek at the kernels for each you would find this:
> 
> 14.8: Linux version 2.6.18-5.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 3.3.4) #1 Wed Mar 16 02:53:03 PDT 2011
> 14.9: Linux version 2.6.18-5.1 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.2.0) #1 SMP Wed Sep 21 18:32:42 PDT 2011


So how exactly are you pulling this particular data and from where?


----------



## SullyND

brentil said:


> So how exactly are you pulling this particular data and from where?


Yeah, his post in the DirecTiVo thread has me curious as to whether TiVo could provide an ATSC tuner for the Elite:



puffdaddy said:


> Looks like tivo has developed support for this on the new DirecTiVo: /tvbin/HpkAtscUsbDaemon


----------



## brentil

sbiller, what is the model of the new drive in your system? I'm curious what they're using in the latest editions.


----------



## sbiller

brentil said:


> sbiller, what is the model of the new drive in your system? I'm curious what they're using in the latest editions.


Brentil, the hard drive model??? I couldn't figure it out without removing the drive. I can do it later tonight if it would be helpful.

~Sam


----------



## brentil

sbiller said:


> Brentil, the hard drive model??? I could figure it out without removing the drive. I can do it later tonight if it would be helpful.
> 
> ~Sam


Yeah, the specific model # of the drive, it 'might' be printed on the bottom. Some vendors do and others don't. For example if it's a WD drive something like WD20EARS would be a model number for one of the drives. I was curious if they had stuck with the same drive that was in the other models or if they had upgraded the units.


----------



## brentil

innocentfreak said:


> Flash Player Version: mainline3/2011.07.06.0601
> HD Menu Software Version:1-9/2011.08.31-1134


What are the versions an a current Premiere unit (non-Elite) for these two items?


----------



## rainwater

brentil said:


> What are the versions an a current Premiere unit (non-Elite) for these two items?


Flash Player Version: 14-8-mr/2011.02.24-0601
HD Menu Software Version: 1-8/2011.04.08-1413


----------



## brentil

rainwater said:


> Flash Player Version: 14-8-mr/2011.02.24-0601
> HD Menu Software Version: 1-8/2011.04.08-1413


Thank you!


----------



## aaronwt

compnurd said:


> I am wondering how much that extra RAM is going to be used for performance and not just for the extra tuners. I dont think we can compare performance to the Premiere/XL until they are on the same software
> 
> It looks like over at this site they are confirming the second CPU is enabled
> http://www.gizmolovers.com/2011/10/...ustomer-hands-tivo-community-starts-analysis/


In the article they said streaming was enabled. Is this true? I was not able to stream anything to or from the Elite last night.


----------



## innocentfreak

So far only Sam has been able to.


----------



## jfh3

lgerbarg said:


> I have no been having any luck with my Elite. I don't have an M-card yet (it is replacing an S3 that had two S-cards in it), but I figured I would at least be able to use it for Netflix and MRV, but so far no luck. Every time I try to go to VoD it says the network is unavailable. I should note that it is doing that despite the fact that it can download guide data, successfully have its season passes managed from TiVo.com, responds to the iPad app, and passes the network connectivity test in the networking settings menus. It also sees my other TiVos on the network, but when I navigate into them in My Shows it claims those TiVos do not have any recordings on them.
> 
> I've tried rebooting, unplugging it, forcing connections to TiVo, switching between HD and SD menus, etc. It has downloaded the software update and is signed up for PLS. Any ideas?


I have the same problem, though I have a CableCARD. Did you by any chance change the MoCA settings during guided setup? (I'm not using MoCA). I had specifically changed it to NO, which was my only deviation from the default setup.

I'm about to call Tivo.


----------



## puffdaddy

brentil said:


> So how exactly are you pulling this particular data and from where?


From the kernel itself. e.g.,


Code:


strings kernel | grep buildmaster


----------



## jfh3

Ames said:


> Ordered mine from Best Buy today. Mediacom says they only know how to do 2 tuners on a cable card, not 4, but they will try. Any advice for what I should tell them when I call back?


They don't need to know/care that the Elite has four tuners. Just tell them you want a CableCARD installation.

** Update: Sorry, didn't see your question was already answered before I posted.
In general, don't tell a cable company anything more than "it's for a Tivo".


----------



## innocentfreak

jfh3 said:


> I have the same problem, though I have a CableCARD. Did you by any chance change the MoCA settings during guided setup? (I'm not using MoCA). I had specifically changed it to NO, which was my only deviation from the default setup.
> 
> I'm about to call Tivo.


See what they say. No one has gotten Netflix to work. If you try to pull up the Video Provider List it is blank. TiVo probably needs to flip a switch, but since they aren't selling it yet who knows when they will.


----------



## jrtroo

There is finally a press release out and a mention on their "blog" as well. They mention it can be purchased from TiVo.com today, but I cannot see that the link is active to buy yet.


----------



## steinbch

puffdaddy said:


> From the kernel itself. e.g.,
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> strings kernel | grep buildmaster


Just out of curiosity, how would someone access the TiVo to find that out?


----------



## Aero 1

steinbch said:


> Just out of curiosity, how would someone access the TiVo to find that out?


http://www.tivo.com/linux/index.html


----------



## jfh3

jfh3 said:


> I have the same problem, though I have a CableCARD. Did you by any chance change the MoCA settings during guided setup? (I'm not using MoCA). I had specifically changed it to NO, which was my only deviation from the default setup.
> 
> I'm about to call Tivo.


Just reset all the basic network connections, reset router, Tivo, etc. and changed back to using DHCP. Same issue - can connect to Tivo service, but going to Video On Demand says the network is unavailable (all on SDUI). Can connect to Tivo service and see that there are other Premieres on my network, but can't see any shows on them.

Tivo says it looks like there is an issue with my box status on their end. They are showing a service state of 0, while my box shows 5. On hold now for tier 2. Level 1 guy not sure if this is an Elite only issue.


----------



## jfh3

innocentfreak said:


> See what they say. No one has gotten Netflix to work. If you try to pull up the Video Provider List it is blank. TiVo probably needs to flip a switch, but since they aren't selling it yet who knows when they will.


I will mention the Netflix and VPL issues when they come back on the line.


----------



## jfh3

Tier 2 support came back on the line after talking to Tivo engineering.

They believe all of these issues are related to changes made in the MRV support that were in the 14.9.AB4 level of software. They do not expect that everyone will have full service until up to 48 hours have passed since the initial software update installs. (Apparently, for everyone except Sam )

The tech did note that the incorrect service status had updated to the proper level on his side while he was talking with Tier 2. I restarted the Elite and forced a connection, but I still have the issue.

*** IF YOU HAVE ANY OF THE RELATED PROBLEMS, PLEASE CALL IN A TICKET TO SUPPORT ***


----------



## innocentfreak

Did you ask about streaming and whether that is supposed to be working now? I wasn't sure if they mentioned it or if you brought it up in your discussion. I figure I will check tonight and either call today or tomorrow depending on if it is working yet.


----------



## jfh3

If you are starting reading this thread here or not from the top, please review the first post. It should cover the current known issues to date.


----------



## andyf

jfh3 said:


> Just reset all the basic network connections, reset router, Tivo, etc. and changed back to using DHCP. Same issue - can connect to Tivo service, but going to Video On Demand says the network is unavailable (all on SDUI). Can connect to Tivo service and see that there are other Premieres on my network, but can't see any shows on them.
> 
> Tivo says it looks like there is an issue with my box status on their end. They are showing a service state of 0, while my box shows 5. On hold now for tier 2. Level 1 guy not sure if this is an Elite only issue.


Regarding seeing other premiers on the network .. I was also in the same state but all TiVos need to connect to the servers so they can all know about each other. Once I had connected all TiVos to the service they could all see each other and the shows that each had.


----------



## brentil

puffdaddy said:


> From the kernel itself. e.g.,
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> strings kernel | grep buildmaster


Are you pulling a copy of the compiled kernel from a TiVo drive and grepping it?



Aero 1 said:


> http://www.tivo.com/linux/index.html


I have that code, it's where I got all the info for my version 16 thread. However the kernel listed there is an older kernel and not the latest one. Searching every file in that v14 code does not have a buildmaster in any of its files.


----------



## jfh3

innocentfreak said:


> Did you ask about streaming and whether that is supposed to be working now? I wasn't sure if they mentioned it or if you brought it up in your discussion. I figure I will check tonight and either call today or tomorrow depending on if it is working yet.


Not directly. Based on Sam's pictures earlier in the thread, it seems to be working if MRV is working. They did make a direct connection between the empty VPL, Network Unavailable under Video On Demand from TC and unable to see program lists on other networked Tivos as being related.

I did not get clarification on whether the service state being wrong on their end was Elite-specific or not.

(One interesting, totally unrelated, note - in the support systems, the Elites apparently show up has having two CableCARDs, even though there is only one, with 2 tuners being assigned to each card. Sounds like the original programmers of the support system never expected CableCARDs to support more than two streams).

I spent just about an hour with the tech, doing all sorts of stuff and apparently have a very detailed support ticket that has been sent to Tivo Engineering. I have a case number, but was asked not to have others reference it, hence the request to ask for your own ticket if you are having any of these issues.


----------



## rainwater

jfh3 said:


> (One interesting, totally unrelated, note - in the support systems, the Elites apparently show up has having two CableCARDs, even though there is only one, with 2 tuners being assigned to each card. Sounds like the original programmers of the support system never expected CableCARDs to support more than two streams).


Well, cablecards don't do anything other than decrypt streams. The M-card has always supported 6 streams. There's really nothing in the support system that would differentiate between 2 tuners, 4 tuners, 6 tuners, etc. Each M-card supports a single host (the TiVo). For programming a cablecard by the cable company, it doesn't matter how many tuners there are since they just pair it to the host.


----------



## jfh3

andyf said:


> Regarding seeing other premiers on the network .. I was also in the same state but all TiVos need to connect to the servers so they can all know about each other. Once I had connected all TiVos to the service they could all see each other and the shows that each had.


Can you see anything under Video On Demand on the Elite? If so, do you have a populated VPL?

Edit: You hit on a key - the other Tivos being aware of the others and forcing a connection on the other boxes AFTER the Elite has been properly authorized.


----------



## jfh3

rainwater said:


> Well, cablecards don't do anything other than decrypt streams. The M-card has always supported 6 streams. There's really nothing in the support system that would differentiate between 2 tuners, 4 tuners, 6 tuners, etc. Each M-card supports a single host (the TiVo). For programming a cablecard by the cable company, it doesn't matter how many tuners there are since they just pair it to the host.


I understand all that; just didn't understand why the tech at Tivo support saw that the Elite had two cards listed under it. He originally thought that might be related to the problems and I assured him it wasn't (which was confirmed to him by tier 2).


----------



## megazone

P42 said:


> They've just parsed this thread for info, several of the links come back to this thread - at least they are that honest!


You mean the "TiVo Community Starts Analysis" in the subject isn't enough of a give away? Or that I explicitly mentioned TiVo Community in the post itself? ;-)


----------



## P42

My comment was directed towards compnurd who was crediting your site with "confirming the second CPU is enabled" when in fact your site is quoting the same thread we are all discussing it in.
And to be clear, my comment on honesty refers to others who would not have linked back to the source.


----------



## jfh3

My MRV is now working - though still show Network Unavailable under Video on Demand on TC. I can transfer shows to/from the Elite.

However, I do not see any streaming options. I can transfer unprotected programs, but when I select a copy-protected one (which for some reason does NOT show the restricted symbol on the remote NPL, but the keep status), the only option presented on the menu is Delete.


----------



## brentil

I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't another Elite software update coming soon as you all are reporting these issues. Now matter how well you soak and test you never uncover all the little issues that could possibly happen.


----------



## innocentfreak

jfh3 said:


> However, I do not see any streaming options. I can transfer unprotected programs, but when I select a copy-protected one (which for some reason does NOT show the restricted symbol on the remote NPL, but the keep status), the only option presented on the menu is Delete.


It probably doesn't show the restricted symbol since once streaming is available it won't matter.

Is your remote deleting now working? or is that still not working?


----------



## jfh3

New error:

When browsing a group that is on a remote Elite, an error message "This Group is empty" shows when using the CLEAR button to delete it from the remote group.

Selecting "Delete now" from the program information does not work either and the Premiere does not return back to the group menu afterwards (e.g. it is stuck on the Program page for the remote program and you have to hit the Tivo button to get out).

Can anyone reproduce this?


----------



## jfh3

megazone said:


> You mean the "TiVo Community Starts Analysis" in the subject isn't enough of a give away? Or that I explicitly mentioned TiVo Community in the post itself? ;-)


I like your recommendation of the MRS term:

"I think we need to agree on a term for streaming - I'm going with MRS, as RCN calls this Multi-Room Streaming. MRV is the old copy-based system, MRS is the new streaming system."

So, when referencing box-to-box streaming issues, I'm going to call it MRS.

(I just hope my wife understands when I say that MRS isn't working for me now ... )


----------



## innocentfreak

jfh3 said:


> New error:
> 
> When browsing a group that is on a remote Elite, an error message "This Group is empty" shows when using the CLEAR button to delete it from the remote group.
> 
> Selecting "Delete now" from the program information does not work either and the Premiere does not return back to the group menu afterwards (e.g. it is stuck on the Program page for the remote program and you have to hit the Tivo button to get out).
> 
> Can anyone reproduce this?


This is the delete bug I was talking about.

The Clear button to delete a remote group has been around since they introduced remote delete.

The delete now hanging I have been seeing from the Elite and to the Elite when trying to do it remotely.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8744643#post8744643


----------



## rainwater

brentil said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if there wasn't another Elite software update coming soon as you all are reporting these issues. Now matter how well you soak and test you never uncover all the little issues that could possibly happen.


Actually, most issues were probably already on Tivo's radar. The software released to these boxes was probably set a while ago. Like most hardware releases they have a bug fix for that release already available (hence the initial software update). And they have probably been working in the meantime to fix any other major issues but the release hasn't been fully soaked yet.


----------



## aaronwt

jfh3 said:


> Not directly. Based on Sam's pictures earlier in the thread, it seems to be working if MRV is working. They did make a direct connection between the empty VPL, Network Unavailable under Video On Demand from TC and unable to see program lists on other networked Tivos as being related.
> 
> I did not get clarification on whether the service state being wrong on their end was Elite-specific or not..


I had MRV working last night with no issues. MRS was not working for me then.


----------



## lpwcomp

I would think that a s/w update to existing Premieres would be required before you could even stream _*to*_ them from another TiVo.


----------



## P42

I assume others have tried forcing updates unsuccessfully on their Premieres?


----------



## jfh3

innocentfreak said:


> This is the delete bug I was talking about.
> 
> The Clear button to delete a remote group has been around since they introduced remote delete.
> 
> The delete now hanging I have been seeing from the Elite and to the Elite when trying to do it remotely.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8744643#post8744643


Thanks for the clarification. I have the same problem as you do.


----------



## brentil

For those interested I've put an Elite Performance Enhancements thread together with my thoughts on the changes and how they may impact performance.

Premiere Elite performance enhancements


----------



## andyf

jfh3 said:


> My MRV is now working - though still show Network Unavailable under Video on Demand on TC. I can transfer shows to/from the Elite.
> 
> However, I do not see any streaming options. I can transfer unprotected programs, but when I select a copy-protected one (which for some reason does NOT show the restricted symbol on the remote NPL, but the keep status), the only option presented on the menu is Delete.


Yes, now you're in the same state I am in. How did Sam get streaming, is he beta testing something?

I am also missing the gaudy icon to show they're protected. Just blank space.


----------



## brentil

andyf said:


> Yes, now you're in the same state I am in. How did Sam get streaming, is he beta testing something?


That's probably something rather important to watch out for. If a user is in a TiVo <Redacted> group they may have newer Premiere software already that allows communication to Elites.


----------



## jfh3

brentil said:


> That's probably something rather important to watch out for. If a user is in a TiVo <Redacted> group they may have newer Premiere software already that allows communication to Elites.


True, but <redacted> users are also typically on <redacted> Tivo servers too. Hopefully we'll see some other indication of MRS soon.


----------



## Corran Horn

dlfl said:


> LOL .... yeah if only we all could have a personal CableCARD contact!


After at *least* five years we should not all have to rely on that. Totally unreal.


----------



## aadam101

jfh3 said:


> My MRV is now working - though still show Network Unavailable under Video on Demand on TC. I can transfer shows to/from the Elite.
> 
> However, I do not see any streaming options. I can transfer unprotected programs, but when I select a copy-protected one (which for some reason does NOT show the restricted symbol on the remote NPL, but the keep status), the only option presented on the menu is Delete.


Did you try to highlight the program and then press the "Play" button on the remote? This is how streaming worked on the Premieres before. Don't choose "Play" from the on screen menu. Just press "Play" on the remote.


----------



## jfh3

aadam101 said:


> Did you try to highlight the program and then press the "Play" button on the remote?


Yes. That doesn't work either. I just get the "bong" sound.


----------



## justinw

FYI my MRV is working from my premiere, no streaming though. I am using the HDUI and there is no Netflix or amazon anywhere. Granted I could care less since I don't use them but stil...


----------



## aaronwt

What version of Hdmi does the Elite have? Is it v.1.3 or 1.4?If they improve the Netflix interface I wonder if it will be able to pass Dolby Digital plus from the 5.1 Netflix titles.


----------



## davezatz

davezatz said:


> I had emailed TiVo to find out when the rest of us might see 14.9 and if they wouldn't mind disclosing the chip in the Elite. Will let the community know if I hear anything reportable...


TiVo isn't ready to discuss 14.9 on anything other than the Elite at the moment, but hopefully it'll be rolling out to Premieres in the near future.  As far as chip, the Elite features the same Broadcom 7413.

PS Sam, the embargo was 8:30AM today. But there wasn't really anything we didn't already know and no review units were offered ahead of launch. I don't see a need to request one at this point. It's a Premiere... with 4 tuners and MoCA.


----------



## csm10495

jrtroo said:


> There is finally a press release out and a mention on their "blog" as well. They mention it can be purchased from TiVo.com today, but I cannot see that the link is active to buy yet.


 And wouldn't you know, now there is a link to "get Premiere Elite" http://www.tivo.com/products/tivo-premiere-elite/index.html


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> TiVo isn't ready to discuss 14.9 on anything other than the Elite at the moment, but hopefully it'll be rolling out to Premieres in the near future.  As far as chip, the Elite features the same Broadcom 7413.


Is TiVo ever ready to discuss a software release?


----------



## brentil

innocentfreak said:


> Is TiVo ever ready to discuss a software release?


The first rule of TiVo software releases is <redacted>...


----------



## Dan203

jfh3 said:


> Except on some FIOS systems, you CANNOT simply take a card out of another working TiVo and just put in the Elite, expecting it will work.


I had to have my Premiere replaced a few months after I got it. I called Charter to ask them about re-paring the CableCARD to the new TiVo and they said it was unnecessary, and that all I had to do was move it over and it would work. I tried that and sure enough it worked flawlessly. I've been using that same CableCARD, in the new TiVo, for over a year and I have access to all of my channels no problem.

My point is that a simple move is supported by more then just FIOS. In may area at least, Charter supports it as well.

Dan


----------



## davezatz

innocentfreak said:


> Is TiVo ever ready to discuss a software release?


Well, we might be able to infer something from the non-response...  By passing on the conversation, unlike the chip model, I assume there is something notable in regards to 14.9. First, I'll assume it IS coming to TiVo Premiere units. Based on Sam's observation, I'll also assume streaming is in there somewhere (which might be worthy of a "whole home" announcement). Then I'll assume the second core may be active for certain functions (possibly explaining the quicker boot, maybe faster Season Pass reordering, but probably not related to Flash UI, and this probably wouldn't be mentioned by TiVo anyway - too obscure). Lastly, given my review Insignia unit I'll *hope* it includes an updated Flash framework to enable the new Netflix and YouTube apps. Also, if 14.9 is notable yet hasn't been released, I'd say this version 16 isn't imminent.


----------



## brentil

The benefit of the UI/Flash runtime being it's own application set is they can limit SMP & core affinity for it in essence forcing it to single core while other aspects continue to remain SMP capable. The core IO and SQL components having access to multiple-cores alone would provide us a significant boost.


----------



## jfh3

Dan203 said:


> I had to have my Premiere replaced a few months after I got it. I called Charter to ask them about re-paring the CableCARD to the new TiVo and they said it was unnecessary, and that all I had to do was move it over and it would work. I tried that and sure enough it worked flawlessly. I've been using that same CableCARD, in the new TiVo, for over a year and I have access to all of my channels no problem.
> 
> My point is that a simple move is supported by more then just FIOS. In may area at least, Charter supports it as well.


Do you have any protected channels? In many cases, you can swap a CableCARD on the account but it will only work with non cci=2 channels.


----------



## jfh3

I just bought another Elite. Nobody tell my wife.

Tomorrow's project:

- Take more pictures of the inside.
- See what the hard drive model is.
- See if Comer tool will copy it and the Elite will boot with the copy.
- Try a 2TB eSata external drive and see if the Elite will recognize and use it (I suspect anything other than an WD 1GB A/V external drive will not be recognized).
- See if MRS works Elite to Elite ...

Anyone have any other requests?


----------



## andyf

jfh3 said:


> Do you have any protected channels? In many cases, you can swap a CableCARD on the account but it will only work with non cci=2 channels.
> 
> I'll update the wording to "in most cases, except FIOS"


I was wondering why my BBCAHD wasn't coming in. You hit it exactly. All CCI=0 come in fine but the card has to be paired to get my premiums and other CCI=2 channels.


----------



## jfh3

davezatz said:


> (which might be worthy of a "whole home" announcement).


Dave - if there is no retail Preview, how can Tivo claim the Elite is part of a "whole home" solution (assuming it doesn't announce support for some other extender like XBox)?


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> Well, we might be able to infer something from the non-response...  By passing on the conversation, unlike the chip model, I assume there is something notable in regards to 14.9. First, I'll assume it IS coming to TiVo Premiere units. Based on Sam's observation, I'll also assume streaming is in there somewhere (which might be worthy of a "whole home" announcement). Then I'll assume the second core may be active for certain functions (possibly explaining the quicker boot, maybe faster Season Pass reordering, but probably not related to Flash UI, and this probably wouldn't be mentioned by TiVo anyway - too obscure). Lastly, given my review Insignia unit I'll *hope* it includes an updated Flash framework to enable the new Netflix and YouTube apps. Also, if 14.9 is notable yet hasn't been released, I'd say this version 16 isn't imminent.


I think some were thinking v15 is for Virgin which is due before the end of the year and v16 is due q1. There is someone who posted on engadethd's comments about the Elite that claimed they were a recent beta tester of the full hdui and it was being aimed for a Q1 release.

I do think it will be interesting to see what if anything TiVo announces since they tend not to mention new features when they are rolled out in updates.


----------



## innocentfreak

jfh3 said:


> I just bought another Elite. Nobody tell my wife.
> 
> Tomorrow's project:
> 
> - Take more pictures of the inside.
> - See what the hard drive model is.
> - See if Comer tool will copy it and the Elite will boot with the copy.
> - Try a 2TB eSata external drive and see if the Elite will recognize and use it (I suspect anything other than an WD 1GB A/V external drive will not be recognized).
> - See if MRS works Elite to Elite ...
> 
> Anyone have any other requests?


Will it blend?


----------



## tunarollz

jfh3 said:


> I just bought another Elite. Nobody tell my wife.


LOL :up:


----------



## jfh3

andyf said:


> I was wondering why my BBCAHD wasn't coming in. You hit it exactly. All CCI=0 come in fine but the card has to be paired to get my premiums and other CCI=2 channels.


I was an early CableCARD trailblazer with Comcast in the early days of the S3 and was fortunate enough to find someone on the inside that allowed some of his engineering folks to pass on info to me (and help me get cards paired after spending hours on the phone with folks that had no idea what a CableCARD was).

I suspect I know more about CableCARDs, the related head end systems, how they work and authorization requirements than many cable techs and certainly more than anyone should ever need to know and have personal experience with Tivo and non-Tivo CC devices on both Motorola systems.
I really need to update the CableCARD FAQ here, but playing with the Elite comes first ...

It will be nice if we ever get to the point where "they just work" no matter what; the recent FCC self-install requirement did make things a LOT better.


----------



## puffdaddy

brentil said:


> Are you pulling a copy of the compiled kernel from a TiVo drive and grepping it?


Yes. Actually running strings on it first, and then grepping, but.. 

Note that buildmaster93 is the development machine upon which TiVo engineers compiled the new kernel (while logged in as the aptly named "build" user).

While the kernel has a more recent build date, newer compiler, and has mutli-core support (SMP) enabled); the kernel code version is the same: 2.6.18-5.1.

Dave Zatz confirmed (through TiVo) that Premiere and Elite share the same CPU. Hence the faster boot times can likely be attributed to enabling dual-core and potentially to optimizations from the newer gcc).

There's also some interesting stuff in the Elite sw related to the other unreleased platforms.


----------



## davezatz

jfh3 said:


> Dave - if there is no retail Preview, how can Tivo claim the Elite is part of a "whole home" solution (assuming it doesn't announce support for some other extender like XBox)?


Marketing people can do all sorts of things.  Seriously, I have no idea and am just speculating. Not sure what's up with the possibility of a retail Preview. But whole home could refer to streaming from one TiVo (Elite or Premiere) to another. Picking up where you left off in another room, etc. TiVo wouldn't invest the resources in creating an Xbox extender. Which is too bad really. Imagine streaming to Rokus around the house. Anyway, to emphasize - just speculation but I think streaming would be something they'd like to talk about in some form whenever they turn it on broadly.


----------



## jay_man2

jfh3 said:


> I just bought another Elite. Nobody tell my wife.
> 
> Tomorrow's project:
> 
> - Take more pictures of the inside.
> - See what the hard drive model is.
> - See if Comer tool will copy it and the Elite will boot with the copy.
> - Try a 2TB eSata external drive and see if the Elite will recognize and use it (I suspect anything other than an WD 1GB A/V external drive will not be recognized).
> - See if MRS works Elite to Elite ...
> 
> Anyone have any other requests?


Where you been? I got my first one yesterday at 11am et, and the 2nd today about the same time.


----------



## Dan203

jfh3 said:


> Do you have any protected channels? In many cases, you can swap a CableCARD on the account but it will only work with non cci=2 channels.
> 
> I'll update the wording to "in most cases, except FIOS"


Interesting! Until recently Charter never protected any channels, but a couple of weeks ago they started protecting my premium channels. I don't typically record the premium channels on the Premiere, so I hadn't noticed anything weird, but I just tried and when I attempt to tune any of the protected channels I get a gray CableCARD screen. So it would appear your theory is correct. Because I never re-paired the card with the new TiVo I now can't tune any protected channels. I'll have to call Charter and see what they can do.

Dan


----------



## aaronwt

I noticed tonight while watching some shows that the 30 second scan is extremely fast compared to how it works on the Two tuner Premiere. I could only see two or three frames and it hits 30 seconds. On the other boxes it shows several more frames. So now the 30 second scan is more like the 30 second skip.

I do wish this box would have been available at the Premiere launch last year. I would like to get another, but until they announce a Preview for retail I can't justify it since I would need to sell my third and fourth lifetime Premieres for a second Elite and Preview.

Edit: after taking a closer look I guess the difference isn't as great as I thought.3 or 4 frames with the Elite and 5 or 6 with the Premiere. The difference is more noticeable when you skip over 5 or 10 minutes using the 30 second scan.


----------



## innocentfreak

I agree about being at launch. If I could find a home for my TiVo HD I would probably do the same. I definitely would have grabbed two over the XLs though.


----------



## Dan203

I'm waiting for the next software release before I even consider another S4 unit. I just can't support TiVo with any more upgrades until they at least finish the HDUI.

Dan


----------



## jfh3

Dan203 said:


> I'm waiting for the next software release before I even consider another S4 unit. I just can't support TiVo with any more upgrades until they at least finish the HDUI.


I used to agree, but I have a pretty significant stake in TiVo stock, so I'm still giving Tivo the benefit of the doubt. I would like to see a stable, finished HDUI - I still run everything on the SDUI unless I feel like playing around.

I bought the second Elite today pretty much on impulse, but since I sold lifetime S3, THD, Premiere and Premiere XL in the last few weeks anticipating the Elite, I figure I'm OK with a net "no change" in the number of tuners and pretty much a break even $ wise. And I'm more "green", since two Elites will take less power than the other 4 boxes.


----------



## bradleys

I have been thinking of replacing my OLED S3, so I am watching this thread pretty closely...

I am just not sure if I wat to jump on this unit or wait for the S5.


----------



## jfh3

Anyone using the MoCA connection?


----------



## El Gabito

Just wanted to chime in that we purchased one today as we are considering switching from DirecTV to comcast (I can save about $100/mo going from DTV/Vonage/Comcast to just Comcast).

Not sure if we're going to keep it yet, but I was able to use the 12% coupon which expires on the 16th.


----------



## justinw

bradleys said:


> I have been thinking of replacing my OLED S3, so I am watching this thread pretty closely...
> 
> I am just not sure if I wat to jump on this unit or wait for the S5.


I had an OLED S3, and a Premiere that I bought last October. For me, the Elite was a no brainer - I've been waiting for TiVo to release something that can record more than 2 shows at once. I sold the S3 and am saving $6.95 a month on Comcast's 'extra outlet' charge by returning one of the Cablecards. I'm debating on selling my Premiere too, we'll see. I was lucky and I sold my S3 for about as much as the Elite box costs, so all I had to 'eat' was the lifetime service charge. But when you figure that I returned one of the CableCards, it wasn't a bad deal at all.

Only thing I miss about the OLED S3 is the clock (my wife misses it too).


----------



## innocentfreak

I keep telling myself I don't need a second one, but I have this huge itch to grab a second one for some reason. I wish I could find a home for my TiVo HD. Might have to throw it on eBay and see what happens.


----------



## aadam101

I hope they announce a retail Preview.....it might convince me to buy one.


----------



## jfh3

innocentfreak said:


> I keep telling myself I don't need a second one, but I have this huge itch to grab a second one for some reason.


Nobody NEEDS two Elites ... very few NEED one. But go ahead ... scratch!


----------



## mattack

sbiller said:


> Premiere Elite Start-Up Time = ~3:11


Haven't read the whole thread, I searched for 'boot' because I was curious about this (having a flaky TivoHD (*) made me curious about boot times.)

So is this time from boot-to-startup-movie, or boot-to-channels available (i.e. it can record)? I presume the former. (Also, at least on TivoHD, there are even more places where it doesn't give the "scanning for channels" page in all of the right places, for example if you try to View Upcoming, it says there are no upcoming, not that it's still scanning channels.)

I know, these kinds of things shouldn't happen, but often the behavior in *bad* circumstances is as useful as the behavior in optimal circumstances.

(*) Have replaced hard drive, still reboots a lot, less often without network connected. Strangely, on the Engadget HD podcast, someone asked about the boot time for some particular cable DVR one of the hosts had tried, and they both seemed to think it was an almost-ridiculous question.


----------



## digitalfirefly

Got mine up and running about 4.5 hours ago. However, Tivo still hasn't activated it yet. When I go to their website, it says check back in 24 hours. Basically all I can do is watch live TV. I can't even turn on the HD menus.


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

jfh3 said:


> Anyone using the MoCA connection?


I am. It works like a charm.


----------



## wtherrell

jfh3 said:


> Nobody NEEDS two Elites ... very few NEED one. But go ahead ... scratch!


Needa, wanta, gottahaveit. 
Our needs and our wants are entirely different things!


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

wtherrell said:


> Needa, wanta, gottahaveit.


Are you sure you're not craving chicken?


----------



## wtherrell

Just got notice tonight from WeaKnees that mine has been shipped. UPS ground. Should take about 4 days to get here if they hurry!
Already got the M-card and TA ready. Hmm--guess I better go get another power strip too and a good coax splitter. I will have the Elite and 1TB THD sitting together in the shelf. More stuff than I can ever watch, but at least I will have some good choices. The remotes won't interfere with each other, will they?


----------



## innocentfreak

jfh3 said:


> Nobody NEEDS two Elites ... very few NEED one. But go ahead ... scratch!


16 tuners just sounds nicer than 14 .


----------



## mumpower

jfh3 said:


> Nobody NEEDS two Elites ... very few NEED one. But go ahead ... scratch!


That all depends on how much storage the Elites can hold. For some of us, it's not about the number of shows recorded inasmuch as it's about the number of programs that can be stored.


----------



## BankZ

Think MVS will work with a TiVo HD?


----------



## innocentfreak

wtherrell said:


> Just got notice tonight from WeaKnees that mine has been shipped. UPS ground. Should take about 4 days to get here if they hurry!
> Already got the M-card and TA ready. Hmm--guess I better go get another power strip too and a good coax splitter. I will have the Elite and 1TB THD sitting together in the shelf. More stuff than I can ever watch, but at least I will have some good choices. The remotes won't interfere with each other, will they?


As someone who currently has a TiVo Elite, HD, and Premiere in the same room no they won't. Just cover the IR of the THD until you get past guided setup to assign the Elite a different remote address. I would also assign a new remote address to the TiVo HD before you get the Elite.


----------



## innocentfreak

BankZ said:


> Think MVS will work with a TiVo HD?


No. I doubt streaming will ever work on the TiVo HD. Maybe you might be able to stream to the HD, but I doubt you will ever be able to stream from.


----------



## mumpower

It's also a good idea to label the remotes in addition to distinguishing the remote addresses. 

FWIW, the signals -can- interfere with one another, but the only time it comes up is if my wife is using one remote at exactly the same moment as I'm using the other.


----------



## caddyroger

Has any one notice if the HDUI is faster then the premiere and is the menu all in hd.


----------



## dianebrat

caddyroger said:


> Has any one notice if the HDUI is faster then the premiere and is the menu all in hd.


HDUI is faster, HDUI is missing in the same places as it is in the Premiere


----------



## jfh3

BankZ said:


> Think MVS will work with a TiVo HD?


Are you an old mainframe guy? 

It's MRS, and no, I don't think we will see streaming between anything other than Premiere boxes.


----------



## jfh3

wtherrell said:


> Hmm--guess I better go get another power strip too and a good coax splitter.


Get a high frequency splitter if you think you will use MoCA. And get a UPS and not a power strip. Devices with hard drives like Tivo's do far better long term when plugged into a UPS - cheap insurance.


----------



## djwilso

jfh3 said:


> It will be nice if we ever get to the point where "they [CableCARDs] just work" no matter what; the recent FCC self-install requirement did make things a LOT better.


I had a not-so-perfect experience today getting my card activated and authorized.

The pickup at the Cox store went ok. It only took 2 CSRs to figure out how to add the card and TA to my account.

Next, inserting the card went ok. It upgraded its firmware and got its channel map ok and I was getting local unencrypted channels.

So, I added the TA. Initially, it was giving 3 rapid blinks every few seconds. Next, I called the Cox activation # at 877-820-8202.

The CSR I spoke to was very nice and had the card paired within 5 minutes. The TA began its normal slow blink startup sequence. In 10 minutes, it was still blinking so the CSR said he'd call me back in 45 minutes to confirm activation.

After about 10 minutes, the TA stopped blinking. However, the TiVo "TA is connected" screen did not come up within the next 15 minutes, so I disconnected the USB and re-plugged it. Within 10 seconds the "TA is connected" page displayed.

However, testing channels showed I was still only getting locals. The CSR did call back and I told him of the problem. He tried various things and nothing worked. He said again that it could take some time and would call back in an hour, but he didn't.

I looked in the CableCARD Conditional Access screen and noted that the status was reading "*Not Staged*" where it should have been "Ready".

I called back a few hours later (went out for dinner) and another CSR tried a number of things and finally figured out the problem. I didn't ask her what was wrong (sorry).

Finally, all channels are now coming in.

I'm calling TiVo tomorrow about the Daylight Saving Time thing. That is really annoying.


----------



## jfh3

Congrats on getting a TA and a CableCARD active and properly authorized in less than a day ... Please post on what you here on the DST issue - I forgot to ask about it today.


----------



## djwilso

digitalfirefly said:


> Got mine up and running about 4.5 hours ago. However, Tivo still hasn't activated it yet. When I go to their website, it says check back in 24 hours. Basically all I can do is watch live TV. I can't even turn on the HD menus.


Force a connection and you should get the service update and ability to record. Your account status should update after the connection completes.


----------



## caddyroger

double post


----------



## danjw1

Can these use both MoCA and ethernet? As in communicate with each other Elites over MoCA and ethernet to my PC and tablet?


----------



## Tivogre

A new bug?

If I go to season pass manager, and select a show with no upcoming episodes (ie American Idol), the screen correctly shows no upcoming episodes. Hoverer, if I then View Upcoming Episodes, I get a list of football games?!?


----------



## parkds

danjw1 said:


> Can these use both MoCA and ethernet? As in communicate with each other Elites over MoCA and ethernet to my PC and tablet?


I have it set up for MoCA and plugged into my Ethernet network. In the network connection screen, the type of connection is listed as "Ethernet + MoCA". So it seems it is able to use both concurrently, but not sure how it is splitting up duties between the two.


----------



## aadam101

Tivogre said:


> A new bug?
> 
> If I go to season pass manager, and select a show with no upcoming episodes (ie American Idol), the screen correctly shows no upcoming episodes. Hoverer, if I then View Upcoming Episodes, I get a list of football games?!?


Can you just imagine Ryan Seacrest playing for the Raiders?


----------



## sbiller

mattack said:


> Haven't read the whole thread, I searched for 'boot' because I was curious about this (having a flaky TivoHD (*) made me curious about boot times.)
> 
> So is this time from boot-to-startup-movie, or boot-to-channels available (i.e. it can record)? I presume the former. (Also, at least on TivoHD, there are even more places where it doesn't give the "scanning for channels" page in all of the right places, for example if you try to View Upcoming, it says there are no upcoming, not that it's still scanning channels.)
> 
> I know, these kinds of things shouldn't happen, but often the behavior in *bad* circumstances is as useful as the behavior in optimal circumstances.
> 
> (*) Have replaced hard drive, still reboots a lot, less often without network connected. Strangely, on the Engadget HD podcast, someone asked about the boot time for some particular cable DVR one of the hosts had tried, and they both seemed to think it was an almost-ridiculous question.


The TiVo Startup movie does not play at the end of the Elite boot-up. The time was from starting up until I received a fully populated HDUI screen.


----------



## BankZ

Stupid question. I picked up an elite yesterday and I plan on stopping by a local office today to get a CableCard. However, I do not want to get the lifetime subscription until Thursday (new CC bill). Is my TiVo a brick until I get the subscription? Anything else I should go to "get ready"?


----------



## BankZ

Another question. Could someone explain MoCA? Will this let me do Comcast VOD?


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> As someone who currently has a TiVo Elite, HD, and Premiere in the same room no they won't. Just cover the IR of the THD until you get past guided setup to assign the Elite a different remote address. I would also assign a new remote address to the TiVo HD before you get the Elite.


No need to cover them up or change any existing remote codes. When a TiVo is first booted and runs through the guided setup it will work with any remote code. The Elite is no different. I already had three Premieres currently in the room I'm using my Elite in, using remote codes 2,3, and 6. I set the Elite remote for code 5. It worked with the Elite box right away and did not interfere with the other Premieres.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> No need to cover them up or change any existing remote codes. When a TiVo is first booted and runs through the guided setup it will work with any remote code. The Elite is no different. I already had three Premieres currently in the room I'm using my Elite in, using remote codes 2,3, and 6. I set the Elite remote for code 5. It worked with the Elite box right away and did not interfere with the other Premieres.


I didn't realize that. I thought you could only change the remote address on the TiVo by being in the System Info screen. I never tried to change it prior to completing guided setup.


----------



## aaronwt

innocentfreak said:


> I didn't realize that. I thought you could only change the remote address on the TiVo by being in the System Info screen. I never tried to change it prior to completing guided setup.


I know it will work with any code initially but I'm not sure if it just grabs on to the first code you use and sticks with it. I never used any other remotes while doing initial setups to see if it would switch to a different remote code. I only know that I could use any remote with it and it would work, but then I would continue using that one until the setup was completed.


----------



## morac

BankZ said:


> Another question. Could someone explain MoCA? Will this let me do Comcast VOD?


It's simply a networking standard for doing networking over coax cable. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multimedia_over_Coax_Alliance

It has nothing to do with VOD.


----------



## aadam101

BankZ said:


> Stupid question. I picked up an elite yesterday and I plan on stopping by a local office today to get a CableCard. However, I do not want to get the lifetime subscription until Thursday (new CC bill). Is my TiVo a brick until I get the subscription? Anything else I should go to "get ready"?


TiVo will work for a week or so until you activate it.


----------



## BankZ

aadam101 said:


> TiVo will work for a week or so until you activate it.


Guide and everything? That would be perfect. I only need a few days.


----------



## sbiller

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8747390&posted=1#post8747390

-2GB of RAM instead of 1GB (Hynix HSPS1G63EFR x 2)
-Gigabit ethernet (Atheros AR8328)
-Western Digital Hard Drive designed for video streaming (WD20EURS)
-Entropic EN2510 Coax Network Controller & RF Transceiver

Pics in the other thread referenced above.

~Sam


----------



## jfh3

sbiller said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8747390&posted=1#post8747390
> 
> -2GB of RAM instead of 1GB (Hynix HSPS1G63EFR x 2)
> -Gigabit ethernet (Atheros AR8328)
> -Western Digital Hard Drive designed for video streaming (WD20EURS)
> -Entropic EN2510 Coax Network Controller & RF Transceiver
> 
> Pics in the other thread referenced above.
> 
> ~Sam


Thanks. You took some of things off my todo list for today. Now down to trying the Comer tool, eSata and Elite to Elite MRS.


----------



## Replevin

1. Resolved my Comcast cablecard issue. Spoke to Tier 2 and mentioned the back-end inventory issue and they resolved pretty quickly. So premium channels work.

2. Streaming. I'm confused as to what constitutes "streaming" as a feature. If it is transferring a show from one tivo to another and then watching the stream as it transfers, I'm having no problems utilizing this feature using my old S3. Note that copy protected shows will not transfer and therefore will not stream. My Tivos are both on the network via ethernet and so you can start watching a stream immediately after initiating the transfer.


----------



## jay_man2

Tivogre said:


> A new bug?
> 
> If I go to season pass manager, and select a show with no upcoming episodes (ie American Idol), the screen correctly shows no upcoming episodes. Hoverer, if I then View Upcoming Episodes, I get a list of football games?!?


Experienced that just a few minutes ago. Big Ten, no less.


----------



## jay_man2

I had an issue with the Glo Remote with both my Elites. It would not learn from my Bose remote. Two Glo remotes I bought in March work just fine. Interestingly, I got a Slide Remote which learned from the Bose just fine, and was able to pass the learnings to the Glo remotes. Weird.


----------



## larrs

Replevin said:


> 1. Resolved my Comcast cablecard issue. Spoke to Tier 2 and mentioned the back-end inventory issue and they resolved pretty quickly. So premium channels work.
> 
> 2. Streaming. I'm confused as to what constitutes "streaming" as a feature. If it is transferring a show from one tivo to another and then watching the stream as it transfers, I'm having no problems utilizing this feature using my old S3. Note that copy protected shows will not transfer and therefore will not stream. My Tivos are both on the network via ethernet and so you can start watching a stream immediately after initiating the transfer.


What you are describing is called "transfering" not "streaming". The difference is that with "streaming" you do not end up with a copy of the program you are watching on both Tivos. Instead, you only have one copy of the program and it is on the Tivo it was originally recorded on. You can watch it on another Tivo, but at the end, you do not have a program to delete on the second Tivo.
Streaming is simply a way to alllow programs that are flagged in such a way as to not be copied to still be watched on another Tivo. With "transfers", this was not possible.

If your cableco is like mine, it is of no extra benefit as I do not have any flags to stop transferring between Tivos; the only benefit is not having to delete the file after watching.

Hope this helps, but I can tell this topic is going to get a lot of play around here for a while.


----------



## aaronwt

Tivogre said:


> A new bug?
> 
> If I go to season pass manager, and select a show with no upcoming episodes (ie American Idol), the screen correctly shows no upcoming episodes. Hoverer, if I then View Upcoming Episodes, I get a list of football games?!?


I saw the same thing. Once it does it's indexing everything will come up. I didn't mess with mine and it took until Monday afternoon for everything to show up properly for future recordings from the 30 season passes I transferred online.


----------



## jfh3

Replevin said:


> 2. Streaming. I'm confused as to what constitutes "streaming" as a feature. If it is transferring a show from one tivo to another and then watching the stream as it transfers, I'm having no problems utilizing this feature using my old S3. Note that copy protected shows will not transfer and therefore will not stream. My Tivos are both on the network via ethernet and so you can start watching a stream immediately after initiating the transfer.


You are describing standard MRV, which places a city of the program on the target TiVo.

What we are calling MRS does not place a copy on the target TiVo (at least a visible one) and allows the viewing of copy protected programming originally recorded on the source TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> The TiVo Startup movie does not play at the end of the Elite boot-up. The time was from starting up until I received a fully populated HDUI screen.


The THX startup played on mine when I first hit the TiVo button after bootup.


----------



## herbman

From the viewer's guide at http://support.tivo.com/ci/fattach/get/67301/1318271665/redirect/1



Code:


Note: If you want to use the Premiere Elite to stream shows to/from other TiVo boxes, a wired Ethernet or MoCA connection is strongly recommended. Wireless connection speeds are typically not fast enough to stream shows reliably.

In case there were lingering doubts.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> The THX startup played on mine when I first hit the TiVo button after bootup.


Yep. Same here. The THX startup plays and than it jumps to the HDUI screen with the discovery bar, video window in the top right corner, my shows, etc. My time was from power-on until after the HDUI screen appeared with the discovery bar fully populated.


----------



## danjw1

BankZ said:


> Another question. Could someone explain MoCA? Will this let me do Comcast VOD?


VOD would be DOCSIS, I believe, it is a WAN (Wide Area Network) technology. MoCA is a LAN (Local Area Network) technology. If you use MoCA, Tivo has a filter to prevent that to get outside your home. It would be a good idea to use one of those, if you are moving private data across your network. There maybe other such filters out there that are less expensive.

I don't see any need for MoCA, since it is slower then the 1000BaseT networking over the Ethernet port on the Elite. The exception would be if you don't have an easy way to get an Ethernet cable to the Elite. You would then need to have a MoCA to Ethernet adapter at your Cable or DSL modem to connect to Tivo.

Has anyone tried to see if the Elite will support IPv6?


----------



## socrplyr

danjw1 said:


> VOD would be DOCSIS, I believe, it is a WAN (Wide Area Network) technology. MoCA is a LAN (Local Area Network) technology. If you use MoCA, Tivo has a filter to prevent that to get outside your home. It would be a good idea to use one of those, if you are moving private data across your network. There maybe other such filters out there that are less expensive.
> 
> I don't see any need for MoCA, since it is slower then the 1000BaseT networking over the Ethernet port on the Elite. The exception would be if you don't have an easy way to get an Ethernet cable to the Elite. You would then need to have a MoCA to Ethernet adapter at your Cable or DSL modem to connect to Tivo.


Gigabit ethernet would be generally superior, however, MoCA is very important for mainstream use as most users are too lazy to do a decent network setup. Instead they settle for wireless, which is really not a good tech for high bit rate streaming. MoCA allows providers to have high bit rate streaming in their products without removing the profitability (via support calls, which are very expensive). I can almost guarantee you, if you call and say streaming isn't working, the first question will be are you using wireless? If you are they will say, try a wired connection...


----------



## Riverdome

socrplyr said:


> I can almost guarantee you, if you call and say streaming isn't working, the first question will be are you using wireless? If you are they will say, try a wired connection...


As they should.


----------



## sbiller

I discovered another 2GB of DDRAM on the back side of the motherboard.

Quantity 2 of Samsung K4T1G164QF-BCF7 1Gb F-die DDR2 SDRAM.

More pictures below...



















Picture of the Elite case with the motherboard removed.










Picture of the front. I had to remove the front cover in order to get the motherboard out of the frame.










~Sam


----------



## innocentfreak

I don't know if it is like the old DTiVos, but make sure you are careful about reattaching the front panel when you reassemble. At least on the DTiVo you could fry the board on boot if the front panel wasn't fully connected. I doubt it is the same since newer tech, but just a heads up in case. I learned the hardway when I knocked it slightly loose upgrading an old DTiVo.


----------



## brentil

I think we were jumping the ball as described in the other thread. These are 1 Gb modules = 1024 / 8 = 128 MB x 4 = 512 MB of RAM and not 1 GB x 4 = 4 GB modules.


----------



## djwilso

I called TiVo this morning regarding the Daylight Saving Time issue.

As expected, unfortunately, they said there is nothing they can do and that hopefully there would be a patch that would correct it "in the next few weeks". To me, this is just a response to get me off the phone.

Hopefully, it will get fixed, but I'm not going to hold my breath.

I also mentioned the lack of Internet-based services like Netflix/Amazon/Pandora. The response was to just wait a few days and hopefully it will correct on its own.


----------



## djwilso

A few hours back, I used the online Season Pass Manager on tivo.com to copy my season passes from my Series 3 to the Elite.

How long should it take to copy those over? I've forced connections on both boxes and waited over 3 hours, but on the Elite they are still not there.

Just wondering how long the wait is on this. The TiVo website only says that they "may not appear immediately". Should it take many hours?

When I go back to tivo.com and look at the Season Pass Manager, the SPs do show up for the Elite when I select it from either drop-down (source or target), they're just in a different priority order, which is fine, no biggie. They're just not on the actual Elite itself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jfh3

Comer tool copy of a virgin Elite drive in progress ...

... and I still don't have anything showing up under Video On Demand.


----------



## sbiller

brentil said:


> I think we were jumping the ball as described in the other thread. These are 1 Gb modules = 1024 / 8 = 128 MB x 4 = 512 MB of RAM and not 1 GB x 4 = 4 GB modules.


Ahhh... I think you're correct.

The Samsung data sheet I linked indicates 64Mx16 organization on each of the Samsung Chips.

The hynix H5PS1G63EFR also indicate 64Mx16 organization. So I'm calculating 64MB x 16 x 4 = 256M x16 = 512M x8...

So we are back at 512MB of RAM total.

~Sam


----------



## sbiller

djwilso said:


> A few hours back, I used the online Season Pass Manager on tivo.com to copy my season passes from my Series 3 to the Elite.
> 
> How long should it take to copy those over? I've forced connections on both boxes and waited over 3 hours, but on the Elite they are still not there.
> 
> Just wondering how long the wait is on this. The TiVo website only says that they "may not appear immediately". Should it take many hours?
> 
> When I go back to tivo.com and look at the Season Pass Manager, the SPs do show up for the Elite when I select it from either drop-down (source or target), they're just in a different priority order, which is fine, no biggie. They're just not on the actual Elite itself.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My season passes transferred with the online Season Pass Manager. I can't give you a timeframe for how long it took only that it worked for me.


----------



## djwilso

sbiller said:


> My season passes transferred with the online Season Pass Manager. I can't give you a timeframe for how long it took only that it worked for me.


Ok, thanks. I will just check it later and hopefully they'll be there sometime today.

EDIT: The SPs are finally there now. Got the WishLists and manual recordings recreated on the Elite now, so it can take the place of the S3 now.

Now just to extract the S3 out of the shelf it's on and redo the wiring, etc. That will take some time.


----------



## aaronwt

djwilso said:


> A few hours back, I used the online Season Pass Manager on tivo.com to copy my season passes from my Series 3 to the Elite.
> 
> How long should it take to copy those over? I've forced connections on both boxes and waited over 3 hours, but on the Elite they are still not there.
> 
> Just wondering how long the wait is on this. The TiVo website only says that they "may not appear immediately". Should it take many hours?
> 
> When I go back to tivo.com and look at the Season Pass Manager, the SPs do show up for the Elite when I select it from either drop-down (source or target), they're just in a different priority order, which is fine, no biggie. They're just not on the actual Elite itself.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Mine showed up sometime between 30 minutes and 60 minutes after I transferred them online Sunday Night. But it wasn't until Monday afternoon that all the Season passes had the shows scheduled properly in the To Do List.


----------



## digitalfirefly

djwilso said:


> A few hours back, I used the online Season Pass Manager on tivo.com to copy my season passes from my Series 3 to the Elite.
> 
> How long should it take to copy those over? I've forced connections on both boxes and waited over 3 hours, but on the Elite they are still not there.
> 
> Just wondering how long the wait is on this. The TiVo website only says that they "may not appear immediately". Should it take many hours?
> 
> When I go back to tivo.com and look at the Season Pass Manager, the SPs do show up for the Elite when I select it from either drop-down (source or target), they're just in a different priority order, which is fine, no biggie. They're just not on the actual Elite itself.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I did mine last night. They transferred in a couple minutes. They were out of order, but they were there.


----------



## Riverdome

sbiller said:


> Ahhh... I think you're correct.
> 
> The Samsung data sheet I linked indicates 64Mx16 organization on each of the Samsung Chips.
> 
> The hynix H5PS1G63EFR also indicate 64Mx16 organization. So I'm calculating 64MB x 16 x 4 = 256M x16 = 512M x8...
> 
> So we are back at 512MB of RAM total.
> 
> ~Sam


So any increase in performance would be due to the 2nd core and more efficient code? I'm sure there's some performance gain to be had there but this news is a bummer.


----------



## jfh3

Riverdome said:


> So any increase in performance would be due to the 2nd core and more efficient code? I'm sure there's some performance gain to be had there but this news is a bummer.


Yes, and possibly fewer code paths.

Let's try and keep the performance specific discussion in the Premiere Elite performance thread and keep this thread for more general Elite issues/discussion.


----------



## brentil

digitalfirefly said:


> I did mine last night. They transferred in a couple minutes. They were out of order, but they were there.


I had the same issue when I moved all of mine to my S4 from my S3 last month. Don't waste your time trying to arrange them via the web interface either because those changes will get wiped out when your TiVo hits in...


----------



## jfh3

Anyone have a populated Video Providers list under Video On Demand yet?

I am back on the phone with Tivo support. Just found that I have a Video Provider List (empty) on the channels submenu in the HDUI, but not on the SDUI.


----------



## Philmatic

Riverdome said:


> So any increase in performance would be due to the 2nd core and more efficient code? I'm sure there's some performance gain to be had there but this news is a bummer.


That's actually great news for Premiere owners, it's the same CPU and amount of system memory, so that means the original Premier is most likely capable of the dramatic speed increases seen in the elite when the software gets updated.

This also means that TiVo is invested in making further strides in performance in software instead of just using faster silicon.


----------



## jfh3

My "VPL empty / no Video on Demand" problem has officially been escalated to engineering.

FWIW, the rep said that they have an Elite hooked up on the floor, supposedly connected to the production servers, and that it shows the VPL properly.


----------



## wtherrell

innocentfreak said:


> As someone who currently has a TiVo Elite, HD, and Premiere in the same room no they won't. Just cover the IR of the THD until you get past guided setup to assign the Elite a different remote address. I would also assign a new remote address to the TiVo HD before you get the Elite.


Thanks, great tips.



mumpower said:


> It's also a good idea to label the remotes in addition to distinguishing the remote addresses.
> 
> FWIW, the signals -can- interfere with one another, but the only time it comes up is if my wife is using one remote at exactly the same moment as I'm using the other.


 I was going to label the TA boxes but never even thought about the remotes. Thanks. Looks like I am going to have about 5 different remotes. 2-Tivo, 1-TV, 1-Sony receiver, 1-Blu-Ray player.



jfh3 said:


> Get a high frequency splitter if you think you will use MoCA. And get a UPS and not a power strip. Devices with hard drives like Tivo's do far better long term when plugged into a UPS - cheap insurance.


OK, I will pick up a UPS tomorrow. Would a 485VA 260 watts be big enough? Also, do I just need to use the surge protected outlets or connect to the ones that run on Battery? I'm guessing battery. That particular one has both kinds of outlets. Yes, planning on using MOCA. My THD now goes into an ethernet bridge connected to MOCA as does the TV and the Blu-Ray. On the splitter, I have one that says 2GHZ. Is that high enough?
These are great tips, guys!! Thank you so much! 
:up:


----------



## MJinSF

Longtime lurker ... first time poster.

Just passing along that according to customer service (via the Tivo chat function), "The 14.9 software version will be updated on our TiVo Premiere models this month."


----------



## jfh3

wtherrell said:


> OK, I will pick up a UPS tomorrow. Would a 485VA 260 watts be big enough?


Yes, really just depends on how long you want to be able to run on battery.



> Also, do I just need to use the surge protected outlets or connect to the ones that run on Battery?


Always better to have a Tivo on a battery outlet. That way, if you just have a short outage, the hard drive just keeps on running.



> On the splitter, I have one that says 2GHZ. Is that high enough?


Yes.


----------



## sbiller

I've had four chat conversations with TiVo support discussing the lack of Video Providers. They had me switch over to SDUI menus, reboot my box a few times, connect to their service a bunch of times, and reboot my cable modem and router. Its not a surprise that none of this fixed the problem. The CSR spoke with a higher level of tech support (he called them the "Uppers") and they confirmed that the Elite's in TiVo's testing lab are also not receiving Video On Demand. He indicated that a software update will be coming to our boxes "soon" that should resolve the problem. 

~Sam


----------



## davezatz

danjw1 said:


> VOD would be DOCSIS, I believe, it is a WAN (Wide Area Network) technology.


Not necessarily DOCSIS and that's certainly not how TiVo does it with RCN or will do it with Comcast. They're using SeaChange and IP backchannel communication to mimic the two-way of a builtin cable modem.


----------



## djwilso

Is anyone else using pyTiVo? If so, are you seeing the music and video shares on the Elite, or not?

I am not seeing them. They're only showing up on my Series 3.

Is this related to the problem with the Video on Demand services?

However, when I go to the pyTiVo web page on my computer (http://pyTiVoServer:9032/), it is able to see the NPL/My shows list for both the Elite and S3.


----------



## jfh3

sbiller said:


> I've had four chat conversations with TiVo support discussing the lack of Video Providers. They had me switch over to SDUI menus, reboot my box a few times, connect to their service a bunch of times, and reboot my cable modem and router. Its not a surprise that none of this fixed the problem.


Yup, done all many times ... also ran a direct Ethernet cable to the router.



> The CSR spoke with a higher level of tech support (he called them the "Uppers") and they confirmed that the Elite's in TiVo's testing lab are also not receiving Video On Demand.


Interesting. Then the rep I spoke to about 1/2 hour ago who said the Elite on the floor that had the VPL showing must not have been looking an an Elite. :down: I even asked him to make sure it was on a production server and not a staging server.



> He indicated that a software update will be coming to our boxes "soon" that should resolve the problem.


Sure hope that's true. As usual, Tivo support doesn't seem to be able to get their story straight ...


----------



## aaronwt

Riverdome said:


> So any increase in performance would be due to the 2nd core and more efficient code? I'm sure there's some performance gain to be had there but this news is a bummer.


This is good news. This means the regular Premiere should be able to see a performance boost when upgraded to 14.9.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> This is good news. This means the regular Premiere should be able to see a performance boost when upgraded to 14.9.


+1 :up:

It sort of makes sense that they would keep the memory configuration the same since they are attempting to maintain a common code base.


----------



## brentil

MJinSF said:


> Longtime lurker ... first time poster.
> 
> Just passing along that according to customer service (via the Tivo chat function), "The 14.9 software version will be updated on our TiVo Premiere models this month."


But I want it now! 

I guess it's good it's being broken in by all the Elite users as it seems to be a bit buggy right now.


----------



## sbiller

brentil said:


> But I want it now!
> 
> I guess it's good it's being broken in by all the Elite users as it seems to be a bit buggy right now.


How's it feel to be a beta tester in a public beta?!?

I'm not complaining. I haven't seen this kind of buzz about a new TiVo in a long time and the real story isn't the quad-tuners but the performance enhancements of 14.9 software + streaming!


----------



## mumpower

sbiller said:


> How's it feel to be a beta tester in a public beta?!?
> 
> I'm not complaining. I haven't seen this kind of buzz about a new TiVo in a long time and the real story isn't the quad-tuners but the performance enhancements of 14.9 software + streaming!


I was holding off on buying one for exactly that reason (beta testing) but I have to admit that with the early reviews so positive, I'm probably going to break down and buy one this week. The threads were so much more hostile when the Premiere was released. I suspect TiVo learned from that.


----------



## innocentfreak

djwilso said:


> Is anyone else using pyTiVo? If so, are you seeing the music and video shares on the Elite, or not?
> 
> I am not seeing them. They're only showing up on my Series 3.
> 
> Is this related to the problem with the Video on Demand services?
> 
> However, when I go to the pyTiVo web page on my computer (http://pyTiVoServer:9032/), it is able to see the NPL/My shows list for both the Elite and S3.


Mine wasn't showing last night. I just shutdown and restarted the PyTiVo service and it reappeared last night on the Elite.


----------



## innocentfreak

mumpower said:


> I was holding off on buying one for exactly that reason (beta testing) but I have to admit that with the early reviews so positive, I'm probably going to break down and buy one this week. The threads were so much more hostile when the Premiere was released. I suspect TiVo learned from that.


It is also much older code now compared to launch of the Premiere.


----------



## nandopr

Got mine today was happy until I called BHN Centrall Florida. Picked up the tuner adapter and CC at the office. Now when I called and tell CS to transfer me to a person that know about CC they said that they need to roll a truck and they will will be a charge for that.

Surprise? No, Sadly I was expecting this situation.


----------



## brentil

nandopr said:


> Got mine today was happy until I called BHN Centrall Florida. Picked up the tuner adapter and CC at the office. Now when I called and tell CS to transfer me to a person that know about CC they said that they need to roll a truck and they will will be a charge for that.
> 
> Surprise? No, Sadly I was expecting this situation.


If you call the support line that shows up when you put the CC in the device instead of the BH CS they can help you. I've done it before myself when I got a replacement S3 for a dead S3.


----------



## innocentfreak

nandopr said:


> Got mine today was happy until I called BHN Centrall Florida. Picked up the tuner adapter and CC at the office. Now when I called and tell CS to transfer me to a person that know about CC they said that they need to roll a truck and they will will be a charge for that.
> 
> Surprise? No, Sadly I was expecting this situation.


Time to file a FCC complaint. http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm

If they allow any form of self-install, they are required to allow self installs now on CableCARDS.

Even if you get it resolved by following brentil's advice, I would still file, because this is exactly what they aren't supposed to be doing.


----------



## danjw1

sbiller said:


> It sort of makes sense that they would keep the memory configuration the same since they are attempting to maintain a common code base.


The hardware isn't the same though, they have MoCA and a Gigabit switch in the Elite. But those are just extra drivers. I don't think it should take much different coding to add memory. But the good news is that the same basic hardware can support faster speeds. So when this software gets to the Premieres they will probably see the benefits.


----------



## nandopr

brentil said:


> If you call the support line that shows up when you put the CC in the device instead of the BH CS they can help you. I've done it before myself when I got a replacement S3 for a dead S3.


Thank you for your help. 

That is the number I called. I decided to try it without the tuner adapter and look like it is working. (of course not the SDV channels).

Tomorrow will go and exchange the Tuner adapter. Maybe is defective

Most of them were nice, but one lady was real rude to me. I was polite all the time.

Again, I was expecting this hard time.


----------



## nandopr

innocentfreak said:


> Time to file a FCC complaint. http://esupport.fcc.gov/complaints.htm
> 
> If they allow any form of self-install, they are required to allow self installs now on CableCARDS.
> 
> Even if you get it resolved by following brentil's advice, I would still file, because this is exactly what they aren't supposed to be doing.


Thank you for the link.


----------



## davezatz

nandopr said:


> Tomorrow will go and exchange the Tuner adapter. Maybe is defective


Probably not defective, but incorrectly paired with your account, CableCARD, and/or TiVo. I'd file the FCC complaint given the "required" truck roll (at a cost) as the staff haven't been properly educated/trained (best case) or are ignoring the self install requirements. Brighthouse has a history of poor CableCARD support - both before and after the FCC mandated changes.


----------



## notting

A question for those who can see the options for the new streaming - so far is it only for recordings, or can it also stream Live TV from one of the four tuners?


----------



## danjw1

Just a general note, do the issues with cable companies and getting them to get your Elite working belong on this thread? I would think those would be better served on the cable companies threads in the Series 3 forum. Since those aren't directly related to the Elite.


----------



## nandopr

davezatz said:


> Probably not defective, but incorrectly paired with your account, CableCARD, and/or TiVo. I'd file the FCC complaint given the "required" truck roll (at a cost) as the staff haven't been properly educated/trained (best case) or are ignoring the self install requirements. Brighthouse has a history of poor CableCARD support - both before and after the FCC mandated changes.


I have the link for the FCC complaint. I will use it.

Thank you.


----------



## nandopr

danjw1 said:


> Just a general note, do the issues with cable companies and getting them to get your Elite working belong on this thread? I would think those would be better served on the cable companies threads in the Series 3 forum. Since those aren't directly related to the Elite.


Noted.

Let's talk about the subject only.

"Initial impressions and details of the TiVo Premiere Elite"


----------



## aaronwt

Hmm. I just looked at the Dlink Gigabit switch that my Elite is connected to. It does have a gigabit link. I guess if I had two Elites I could see if it could surpass 100BT speeds. With TiVo Desktop I only had 70Mb/s speeds from my Premieres so I wouldn't expect anything different from the Elite.


----------



## andyf

notting said:


> A question for those who can see the options for the new streaming - so far is it only for recordings, or can it also stream Live TV from one of the four tuners?


Well, there's only 1 person who can see streaming options and no one knows how he sees that.


----------



## Dan203

andyf said:


> Well, there's only 1 person who can see streaming options and no one knows how he sees that.


Streaming is only available between two Elite units right now. It wont be available between older Premiere units until they are updated to the 14.9 software.

Dan


----------



## mumpower

aaronwt said:


> Hmm. I just looked at the Dlink Gigabit switch that my Elite is connected to. It does have a gigabit link. I guess if I had two Elites I could see if it could surpass 100BT speeds. With TiVo Desktop I only had 70Mb/s speeds from my Premieres so I wouldn't expect anything different from the Elite.


That's an interesting idea. Do you have a DGS-1005G/1008G? If so, your research would be a direct comparison for me if you do wind up getting a second Elite.


----------



## aadam101

Dan203 said:


> Streaming is only available between two Elite units right now. It wont be available between older Premiere units until they are updated to the 14.9 software.
> 
> Dan


Nice to know!


----------



## mumpower

First of all, I've greatly enjoyed this thread. It includes participation from several TiVo devotees such as myself and also includes a developer on a software I use (VideoReDo), a site I frequent (ZatzNotFunny) and a person with a Better Off Ted sig. Awesome.

I broke down and bought a TiVo Premiere tonight that will wind up being free after I sell my Series 3 with lifetime service. The first thing I noticed after guided setup completion is this:

Recording capacity: Variable, up to 318 HD hours, or 2774 SD hours
Free Disk Space: Variable, up to 319 HD hours, or 2802 SD hours

I feel like that violates the laws of space and time somehow.


----------



## aaronwt

mumpower said:


> That's an interesting idea. Do you have a DGS-1005G/1008G? If so, your research would be a direct comparison for me if you do wind up getting a second Elite.


Yes, I use those models of Dlink Switches.
There were a couple of people that got two Elites already. Maybe they will chime in with their transfer speeds between Elites for MRV.


----------



## sbiller

nandopr said:


> Got mine today was happy until I called BHN Centrall Florida. Picked up the tuner adapter and CC at the office. Now when I called and tell CS to transfer me to a person that know about CC they said that they need to roll a truck and they will will be a charge for that.
> 
> Surprise? No, Sadly I was expecting this situation.


Call them back. BHN support self-install of CableCARD and the CSR clearly hasn't been properly trained. Post a comment on the DSLReport.com BHN forum and ISPGeek will assist. Here is the link --> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26185738-Bright-House-Self-Install-of-CableCARD-support-~start=80

Look at this link for more info on support of self-install's on BHN --> http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/What-Is-A-CableCARD-989/

Be persistent and you can avoid a useless Truck Roll. When you do pick up the CableCARD and Tuning Adapter ask to be transferred to Priority Resolutions (PRT) when you call to activate/pair the CableCARD. This will get you set-up much quicker than going through the normal process. I've recently activated my Premiere and Premiere Elite this way and both are working via the Self-Install Process.

~Sam


----------



## jfh3

I will do some Elite-to-Elite transfer speed comparisons tomorrow. I have the newer Dlink Gigabit switches connected to a WNDR3700 router.

Doesn't look like the Comer copy of my 2nd Elite drive is going to be finished until late tonight. The copy is taking a lot longer than I expected, but then all I've ever used the tool on before is 320GB drives.


----------



## nandopr

sbiller said:


> Call them back. BHN support self-install of CableCARD and the CSR clearly hasn't been properly trained. Post a comment on the DSLReport.com BHN forum and ISPGeek will assist. Here is the link --> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26185738-Bright-House-Self-Install-of-CableCARD-support-~start=80
> 
> Look at this link for more info on support of self-install's on BHN --> http://support.brighthouse.com/Article/What-Is-A-CableCARD-989/
> 
> Be persistent and you can avoid a useless Truck Roll. When you do pick up the CableCARD and Tuning Adapter ask to be transferred to Priority Resolutions (PRT) when you call to activate/pair the CableCARD. This will get you set-up much quicker than going through the normal process. I've recently activated my Premiere and Premiere Elite this way and both are working via the Self-Install Process.
> 
> ~Sam


Thank you Sam.


----------



## innocentfreak

I called TiVo since still no Video Provider List under settings, Pandora is still missing, and I am missing several options under Browse Tv and Movies and others are blank. I was pretty much told to give it 36 hours. 

It is also interesting to note my PyTiVo shares disappeared again. I tried restarting it and they show up fine on my Premieres. Still I don't see them on the Elite.


----------



## justinw

innocentfreak said:


> I called TiVo since still no Video Provider List under settings, Pandora is still missing, and I am missing several options under Browse Tv and Movies and others are blank. I was pretty much told to give it 36 hours.


For what its worth, I'm still missing those options as well. My Elite was activated at approximately 10:40 am EST on Sunday. Should have been plenty of time for them to show up.


----------



## innocentfreak

I think everyone is. I just wanted to at least get another report into TiVo customer service. I don't use Netflix often so it isn't a huge deal. It is weird that my shares keep disappearing though, but as long as I can push I am fine.


----------



## DCIFRTHS

Dan203 said:


> Streaming is only available between two Elite units right now. It wont be available between older Premiere units until they are updated to the 14.9 software.
> 
> Dan


MRV should work between an Elite, and an S3, correct?

Answered here.


----------



## jfh3

In another thread, someone with Premieres on 14.8c has a picture that shows MRS enabled, so Sam isn't the only one with streaming enabled. 

Sure wish we really knew what was going on here.


----------



## mumpower

I've forced four updates and had to do one "pending restart" reboot. After that was performed, my Video on Demand list populated. There is some variation between my Premiere XL list and this one. The "Browse Web Videos" page for the Elite doesn't have Blockbuster or YouTube listed thus far. There is also not an HD option for Amazon Instant Video as of yet. 

Since Amazon will not update my TiVo account for a day or two (this is always the case when I get a new TiVo), I cannot download anything from my Video Library to the TiVo yet. I am also unable to transfer between TiVos thus far as the other devices still show the "has no recordings" message. 

I did begin a transfer from a desktop system to the new Elite. I selected an HD recording of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part One that I recorded off HBO last weekend. Thus far, the transfer speed is well in excess of real time. The recording transfer began at 9:41 EST and is at the 26 minute mark as we speak (I have a bad feeling that the Weasleys have wedding crashers).

Update: the Video Library needed one more network connection. I now have a fully functional "Browse Web Videos" page that matches the one on my TiVo Premiere. I am also able to download HD videos from Amazon Instant Video. I will time a rental download in HD after Harry Potter finishes.

Second Update: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows, a 2 1/2 hour program, required 84 minutes to transfer. The file size for the transfer was 14,180,861. I just remembered I cannot make an Amazon rental until my account is linked from their site. So, that will have to wait.


----------



## sbiller

mumpower said:


> I've forced four updates and had to do one "pending restart" reboot. After that was performed, my Video on Demand list populated. There is some variation between my Premiere XL list and this one. The "Browse Web Videos" page for the Elite doesn't have Blockbuster or YouTube listed thus far. There is also not an HD option for Amazon Instant Video as of yet.
> 
> Since Amazon will not update my TiVo account for a day or two (this is always the case when I get a new TiVo), I cannot download anything from my Video Library to the TiVo yet. I am also unable to transfer between TiVos thus far as the other devices still show the "has no recordings" message.
> 
> I did begin a transfer from a desktop system to the new Elite. I selected an HD recording of Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part One that I recorded off HBO last weekend. Thus far, the transfer speed is well in excess of real time. The recording transfer began at 9:41 EST and is at the 26 minute mark as we speak (I have a bad feeling that the Weasleys have wedding crashers).


What software version are you on now?


----------



## mumpower

I am on 14.9.AB4-01-2-758, which is what is listed at the start of the thread. I did not check to see if that's what I had out of the box. There was a software installation performed after the third connection that took about 8 minutes to complete.


----------



## Demandred

I still can't get Comcast to fix HBO and Showtime. I moved an M-Card from my S3 and everything else works.

Anyone have any suggestions? I keep calling and they keep trying to reset it. Maybe I should get a new card. I know I don't need a new card, but unless I can figure out exactly what to tell them as to how to fix it...does anyone know what the term is for what they need to do?


----------



## aztivo

jfh3 said:


> I just bought another Elite. Nobody tell my wife.


Funny!!!


----------



## jfh3

mumpower said:


> I am on 14.9.AB4-01-2-758, which is what is listed at the start of the thread. I did not check to see if that's what I had out of the box.


Bummer - not a new level of code. Glad you have a populated VPL, but that doesn't explain why so many of us on the same software level as you don't.


----------



## mattack

aaronwt said:


> Mine showed up sometime between 30 minutes and 60 minutes after I transferred them online Sunday Night. But it wasn't until Monday afternoon that all the Season passes had the shows scheduled properly in the To Do List.


I believe that's because Tivos only run the "actually do the scheduling" stuff once a day in the middle of the night.


----------



## mattack

digitalfirefly said:


> I did mine last night. They transferred in a couple minutes. They were out of order, but they were there.


Speaking of that, if you reorder SPs, how long is it until you have a usable Tivo again?


----------



## jfh3

mattack said:


> I believe that's because Tivos only run the "actually do the scheduling" stuff once a day in the middle of the night.


Not true. You may be thinking of the required restart if there is pending code loaded.


----------



## mattack

No, that's not at all what I'm talking about.

VERY often, if I make a change, except for a manual new recording (i.e. individual recording, I don't mean manual as in time-based), the results aren't shown in the to do list until the NEXT DAY... i.e. if you delete a show a few hours in the future, something doesn't fill in right away. That fits with what he saw.


----------



## tomm1079

Demandred said:


> I still can't get Comcast to fix HBO and Showtime. I moved an M-Card from my S3 and everything else works.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I keep calling and they keep trying to reset it. Maybe I should get a new card. I know I don't need a new card, but unless I can figure out exactly what to tell them as to how to fix it...does anyone know what the term is for what they need to do?


most likley the data/host numbers are wrong in the system. Have them check the Serial number and then check the data/host against it. happened to me over weekend when i got a new card.


----------



## morac

mattack said:


> No, that's not at all what I'm talking about.
> 
> VERY often, if I make a change, except for a manual new recording (i.e. individual recording, I don't mean manual as in time-based), the results aren't shown in the to do list until the NEXT DAY... i.e. if you delete a show a few hours in the future, something doesn't fill in right away. That fits with what he saw.


You're talking about indexing. You can see the last time that happened in the System Info screen. It isn't necessarily in the middle of the night. It can be any time after a service connection, though it only appears to happen once every 24 hours. As far as I'm aware, the only way to force indexing is to repeat guided setup (or any of the other "destructive" restart options).

Until the box is completely indexed and garbage collected, there can be mismatches between recently downloaded data and old data.


----------



## jfh3

Demandred said:


> I still can't get Comcast to fix HBO and Showtime. I moved an M-Card from my S3 and everything else works.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I keep calling and they keep trying to reset it. Maybe I should get a new card. I know I don't need a new card, but unless I can figure out exactly what to tell them as to how to fix it...does anyone know what the term is for what they need to do?


If you have a Motorola card, make sure that validation value shows "V" and not "?" on the Conditional Access screen. If you have an SA card, make sure it says "Staged".

If not, they either (a) did not update the Host (and, if Motorola, Data) value(s) correctly OR (b) the back-end inventory was not updated correctly to indicate that the card was no longer in the old host, which will prevent a successful validation.

My problem (and at least one other person here) was (b), which can only happen if the CableCARD was previously active on another device, as in your case.

(I thought I had mentioned this in my first post, but apparently not. Fixed now.)


----------



## danjw1

Demandred said:


> I still can't get Comcast to fix HBO and Showtime. I moved an M-Card from my S3 and everything else works.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? I keep calling and they keep trying to reset it. Maybe I should get a new card. I know I don't need a new card, but unless I can figure out exactly what to tell them as to how to fix it...does anyone know what the term is for what they need to do?


If you moved it from one to another, that is the problem. You need them to remove the old entry for your device from the "inventory". Try the Comcast CableCard line at: 877-405-2298.


----------



## aaronwt

mattack said:


> I believe that's because Tivos only run the "actually do the scheduling" stuff once a day in the middle of the night.


A quarter of the SPs showed up right away for future recordings. And a few more showed up properly when I checked before going to bed.


----------



## aaronwt

mattack said:


> Speaking of that, if you reorder SPs, how long is it until you have a usable Tivo again?


When I did some reordering, it took around 5 to 10 seconds. My Premiere typically takes that much time or as little as a couple of seconds.
But I also don't have a hundred SPs either. My Elite has around 35 SPs after the few I added tonight.


----------



## sbiller

Played around with the Elite some more this morning. Video On Demand still not working. Having four live buffers is intense! The Premiere handles the live buffers better than my Series 3 boxes. Its smart enough to know when I change a channel to use a new tuner instead of changing the current tuner's channel. In that way I'm able to easily live buffer the four morning programs I'm interested in switching between. In my case FBN, MSNBC, CNBC, and Bloomberg HD. 

The other observation is that the Switched Digital Video (SDV) using my Tuning Adapter is much snappier with the Premiere over the Series 3. Its not really noticeable any more whether I'm on a SDV channel versus a regular channel. 

Finally, my multiroom streaming (MRS) is still working in both directions from the Premiere Elite to the Premiere and from the Premiere to the Premiere Elite. Remote delete works but seems a little buggy. 

~Sam


----------



## digitalfirefly

mumpower said:


> I just remembered I cannot make an Amazon rental until my account is linked from their site. So, that will have to wait.


I had the same problem. I just went on Amazon.com and unlinked my Tivo account, then relinked it and I was able to make purchases.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by djwilso
> 1. The Daylight Saving Time setting is not correct for my location. It is set to DST=Yes even though I'm in Phoenix and we don't observe DST ever. The clock is correct on my S3 but is an hour ahead on my Elite.





jfh3 said:


> This is not new to the Elite - the Premiere has this problem as well (only on the HDUI)


I don't understand your claim that this is an issue, Is it just a spotty issue, I am in Phoenix and disabled DST during initial set-up on my Premiere.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8749138#post8749138


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> Played around with the Elite some more this morning. Video On Demand still not working. Having four live buffers is intense! The Premiere handles the live buffers better than my Series 3 boxes. Its smart enough to know when I change a channel to use a new tuner instead of changing the current tuner's channel. In that way I'm able to easily live buffer the four morning programs I'm interested in switching between. In my case FBN, MSNBC, CNBC, and Bloomberg HD.
> .................
> 
> ~Sam


Mine works the same way as my Premieres and S3/TiVoHD boxes. If another tuner is on the channel you change to it will switch to that tuner. But if I change to a channel that another tuner is not on, it switches the tuner I'm watching.

At least it seemed to be working that way when I was going between a bunch of channels. But that was alwyas normal behavior for a TiVo.

EDIT: yes, I just double checked. It behaves just like the TiVos with two tuners do.


----------



## sbiller

I made a quick video showing streaming from my Premiere Elite to my Premiere running 14.8c software.






~Sam


----------



## PaulS

sbiller said:


> I made a quick video showing streaming from my Premiere Elite to my Premiere running 14.8c software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sam


Nice video. Thanks. Couple of notes :

1) Your video discloses your TSN while you're showing off your System Info screen. Not sure you wanna have that out in the open.

2) Nice video running in the upper right corner while in the menu screens !


----------



## aaronwt

He already has Lifetime service. There isn't anything someone can do with the TSN. At least they should not be able to.

Although if he onluy had monthly service I guess someone could sign the TiVo up for lifetime and pay for it giving it to him for free.


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> He already has Lifetime service. There isn't anything someone can do with the TSN. At least they should not be able to.
> 
> Although if he onluy had monthly service I guess someone could sign the TiVo up for lifetime and pay for it giving it to him for free.


The TSN can theoretically be used to transfer his box to a different account. In reality customer service shouldn't do that without getting his permission first, still...


----------



## innocentfreak

sbiller said:


> I made a quick video showing streaming from my Premiere Elite to my Premiere running 14.8c software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Sam


You should send a tweet to bjdraw with it along with a video showing the speed of the menus.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> The TSN can theoretically be used to transfer his box to a different account. In reality customer service shouldn't do that without getting his permission first, still...


I know whenever I've sold Lifetime boxes I had to give pre-approval for the box to be transferred to a new owner. Otherwise they would not do it.


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> You should send a tweet to bjdraw with it along with a video showing the speed of the menus.


Actually that was the 14.8c menus running on the non-Elite box. I personally find the HDUI on 14.8c acceptable but its much better on the Elite. I plan on taking a higher quality video first look of the Elite once the Video On Demand is working.

If TiVo released just a couple of new HD items (the guide comes to mind) I think the offering would be even more compelling and stand-up better next to the Verizon FiOS whole home DVR which has a complete HD User Experience.

~Sam


----------



## nyjklein

jfh3 said:


> My "VPL empty / no Video on Demand" problem has officially been escalated to engineering.
> 
> FWIW, the rep said that they have an Elite hooked up on the floor, supposedly connected to the production servers, and that it shows the VPL properly.


I had this issue and spent quite some time on the phone with support last night. We finally resolved the issue by renaming my device. I had a special character in the name, a dash (i.e. S4-Elite). I removed the dash (i.e. S4Elite) and after several service connections, the DVR picked up the new name and, Voila!, the VPL list was now there.

So, even though the TiVo site supports special characters in names, it apparently causes various network related issues.

Jeff


----------



## aaronwt

nyjklein said:


> I had this issue and spent quite some time on the phone with support last night. We finally resolved the issue by renaming my device. I had a special character in the name, a dash (i.e. S4-Elite). I removed the dash (i.e. S4Elite) and after several service connections, the DVR picked up the new name and, Voila!, the VPL list was now there.
> 
> So, even though the TiVo site supports special characters in names, it apparently causes various network related issues.
> 
> Jeff


Yes. I had that issue with some of my Premieres. So I specifically didn't use any special characters when naming my Elite. But the VOD provider list is still not there.

Although I did put a space in the name which didn't cause issues before. So maybe I'll try it without the space.


----------



## djwilso

CoxInPHX said:


> Quote:
> 
> I don't understand your claim that this is an issue, Is it just a spotty issue, I am in Phoenix and disabled DST during initial set-up on my Premiere.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8749138#post8749138


I re-ran guided setup, and there is *no* option to set DST. Which step is that in?

Here is every step presented to me in Guided Setup:

Welcome: United States
Getting Started: Begin Guided Setup for the United States
Video Formats Detected: Keep automatic settings
Zip Code: I put in yours this time - 85044
CableCARD Decoder (M-Card inserted): Continue Guided Setup
Tuning Adapter Connected: Continue
Accessing network. This might take a minute...
Connection Found: Use this connection (recommended)
Begin Network Connection: Press SELECT to begin connection
Getting Setup Info: Preparing, Connecting, Getting info, Disconnecting, Loading info - Press SELECT to continue
Cable Provider: Cox Communications
Cable Channel Lineup: Press SELECT to continue
What's On Channel 23?: DSCP - The Discovery Channel (Pacific)
Premium Channels: No
Cable Channels: Press SELECT to continue
Begin Network Connection: Press SELECT to begin connection
Getting Program Info: Preparing, Connecting, Getting info, Disconnecting, Loading info - Press SELECT to continue
Program Info Received: Press SELECT to continue
Congratulations!: Press the TiVo button to continue


----------



## innocentfreak

sbiller said:


> Actually that was the 14.8c menus running on the non-Elite box. I personally find the HDUI on 14.8c acceptable but its much better on the Elite. I plan on taking a higher quality video first look of the Elite once the Video On Demand is working.


Actually didn't watch the video yet since I am at work. I just was listening to the podcast and just figured while you were shooting video you could show him the speed improvements comparing the two.



aaronwt said:


> Yes. I had that issue with some of my Premieres. So I specifically didn't use any special characters when naming my Elite. But the VOD provider list is still not there.
> 
> Although I did put a space in the name which didn't cause issues before. So maybe I'll try it without the space.


I went with the name of "Elite" and no VOD.

I even tried in the SD menus, but it says network error or something when I try to access VOD.


----------



## sbiller

nyjklein said:


> I had this issue and spent quite some time on the phone with support last night. We finally resolved the issue by renaming my device. I had a special character in the name, a dash (i.e. S4-Elite). I removed the dash (i.e. S4Elite) and after several service connections, the DVR picked up the new name and, Voila!, the VPL list was now there.
> 
> So, even though the TiVo site supports special characters in names, it apparently causes various network related issues.
> 
> Jeff


I just double checked. I have no special characters in my names and its still not working. I went ahead and renamed again deleting any spaces in the names just in case although my Premiere running 14.8c was working just fine with a space in the name.


----------



## jfh3

nyjklein said:


> I had this issue and spent quite some time on the phone with support last night. We finally resolved the issue by renaming my device. I had a special character in the name, a dash (i.e. S4-Elite). I removed the dash (i.e. S4Elite) and after several service connections, the DVR picked up the new name and, Voila!, the VPL list was now there.
> 
> So, even though the TiVo site supports special characters in names, it apparently causes various network related issues.
> 
> Jeff


Interesting data point. My box is named "Elite" and I've tried another name without any special characters and still have the problem.


----------



## aaronwt

Maybe it will come up today. I finally got an official release email from TiVo today.


----------



## jfh3

My Comer copy of a virgin Elite drive finally finished last night. I'm going through Guided Setup with the copy in my second Elite now.

Copy was only to a 2TB drive - I will try a 3TB copy when I get a drive.


----------



## innocentfreak

I can't remember if anyone tried last time streaming was working so I figured I would have Sam check. Can you stream a show that is currently recording?


----------



## sbiller

innocentfreak said:


> I can't remember if anyone tried last time streaming was working so I figured I would have Sam check. Can you stream a show that is currently recording?


Good question. I didn't try it until now and it works. Notice the new message that transfer is prohibited but MRS works just fine.


----------



## classicsat

innocentfreak said:


> I don't know if it is like the old DTiVos, but make sure you are careful about reattaching the front panel when you reassemble. At least on the DTiVo you could fry the board on boot if the front panel wasn't fully connected. I doubt it is the same since newer tech, but just a heads up in case. I learned the hardway when I knocked it slightly loose upgrading an old DTiVo.


From the looks of it, there should be no problem.

For the Series 2s and the DirecTV TiVos at least, the problem was the FFC (AKA Parlex) cable would get dislodged, shorting out.

The Elite, as shown in the pictures, has the LEDs and IR sensor right on the board, using light pipes to "connect" with the front, and a simple Berg connector for the Format button.


----------



## jfh3

Elite #2 installed/updated.

I have a populated VPL list in the HDUI !
YouTube works.
Netflix - can activate, see my Queue, but get an error "An error occurred communicating with Netflix. Please try again" whenever I try a play a program.
Hulu Plus - loads / plays samples. Don't have an account to try yet.

(My DVR name is "MBR Elite" so the thought about no spaces, specials, doesn't seem to matter)

There was no new software - this is on the B4 level.

I still cannot stream from a remote Premiere on the network.

I will have to move the new Elite to the other room to see MRS - it was using the Ethernet, cable, HDMI and power connections of my first Elite.


----------



## jfh3

(Deleted previous report of a hang)

Elite to Elite streaming isn't working for me.

I'm beginning the Tivo backend systems don't think Elite #1, which has the blank VPL, doesn't know that box is an Elite.

Does anyone who moved a CableCARD from a previous Tivo have a populated VPL?


----------



## innocentfreak

I wonder if the hang is possible due to the VPL/networking issues we all seem to be having. If the Elite #1 still is missing Netflix and has the empty VPL, they may not be correctly talking to each other. For example my Elite keeps losing my PyTiVo Shares even though my Premeires don't have the problem.


----------



## jfh3

innocentfreak said:


> I wonder if the hang is possible due to the VPL/networking issues we all seem to be having. If the Elite #1 still is missing Netflix and has the empty VPL, they may not be correctly talking to each other. For example my Elite keeps losing my PyTiVo Shares even though my Premeires don't have the problem.


I'm thinking along the same lines. I'm forcing a connect to service on all boxes and then I will call support to update my problem ticket.


----------



## andyf

jfh3 said:


> Does anyone who moved a CableCARD from a previous Tivo have a populated VPL?


I moved a card from a TiVoHD to my Elite. The card isn't paired correctly yet but I have no video providers, nor does YouTube work.


----------



## innocentfreak

jfh3 said:


> (Deleted previous report of a hang)
> 
> Elite to Elite streaming isn't working for me.
> 
> I'm beginning the Tivo backend systems don't think Elite #1, which has the blank VPL, doesn't know that box is an Elite.
> 
> Does anyone who moved a CableCARD from a previous Tivo have a populated VPL?


No I moved my CableCARD from my TiVo HD. I need to pick up a CableCARD which won't be till Friday or Saturday. When I do, I will put the fresh one in the Elite to see if it helps. It shouldn't matter though since I am on FiOS.

This is reminding me of the early launch of the Premiere. The initial batch of Best Buy units weren't correctly flagged for the HDUI and TiVo had to turn it on. I think either TiVoJerry or TiVoPony made a post about it.


----------



## jfh3

Shifting gears slightly -

My TiVo phone adapter just arrived. Plugging it into an Elite doesn't seem to do anything - CallerID is enabled on my phone line, but does not work as suggested in the Display menu.


----------



## brentil

I really think the phone feature is for VOIP style phone services like BH and some of the others offer. If you have their cable boxes it shows you the caller ID info on the TV as it comes through your internet service and not a land line.


----------



## lpwcomp

brentil said:


> I really think the phone feature is for VOIP style phone services like BH and some of the others offer. If you have their cable boxes it shows you the caller ID info on the TV as it comes through your internet service and not a land line.


Or possibly if you are getting phone service through your cable provider.


----------



## jfh3

jfh3 said:


> Shifting gears slightly -
> 
> My TiVo phone adapter just arrived. Plugging it into an Elite doesn't seem to do anything - CallerID is enabled on my phone line, but does not work as suggested in the Display menu.


Tivo support says that the Tivo phone adapter is NOT supported on the Elite. 

The CallerID function is apparently not working now and will supposedly work over the MoCA connection, presumably if you have VoIP service from the cable company. :down:


----------



## jfh3

Update on the VPL problem:

Tivo support seems to be aware of the problem now. This is apparently NOT isolated to Elites; some Premieres also have the issue. 


IF YOU ARE HAVING THE PROBLEM, SUPPORT RECOMMENDS YOU CALL IN TO LOG THE PROBLEM UNDER YOUR ACCOUNT.

If you have a VPL, but an item in your Netflix Instant Queue doesn't play-

This was not listed as part of the VPL problem. 

Good news: At least one member of Tivo support has read this forum ... don't know if that will help anything, but we'll see.


----------



## mumpower

I want to echo something that nyjklein, our Gang Green fan, said on the previous page. One of the issues I had last night was that I could not transfer from the other TiVos to the Elite and vice versa. The Elite had no trouble with TiVo To Go functionality from the desktop, though. I contacted customer support and we had a 30 minute conversation with little to show for it. 

The CSR finally offered the suggestion that two of my four units had names ending with exclamation points. I was asked to rename the devices and force network updates. Ordinarily when TiVo has made weird requests of me, nothing has happened but this was the rare instance where the Hail Mary pass led to a touchdown. Within moments of the completion of the network updates, the Elite and my Premieres were able to communicate with one another. I've been file sharing ever since. 

Long story short, if you are considering the Elite, do yourself a favor in the short term and rename your TiVos in a manner that excludes special characters. For whatever reason, the Elites are (at least currently) twitchier about this than previous TiVo units.


----------



## djwilso

I have asked TiVo Support to escalate my Phoenix Daylight Saving issue with the Elite to level 2.

Will see if anything comes of it.


----------



## Sadara

Wow, I seem to be late to the party!! 15 pages in already.

I just ordered my Elite directly from Tivo.com. My local BB, which I learned today, doesn't have the Magnolia dept. Annoyed me because their website said they had the Elite's in stock. Got there only to find out that they didn't. So, I just ordered it online.

I'll have to have a service tech from Cox come out, they don't just send us the cards and let us call in to pair them. They have to charge us to send some dude out that doesn't know much about Tivo and spends their whole time complaining about them. Cox is such a lovely company!


----------



## Sadara

morac said:


> The TSN can theoretically be used to transfer his box to a different account. In reality customer service shouldn't do that without getting his permission first, still...


And they won't either. I gave my old TiVo HD to a friend months ago and I had to call customer service first, let them know the new name the account was being transferred to, etc. Then he called Tivo and they set him up with a monthly service plan.


----------



## DeWitt

Sadara said:


> Wow, I seem to be late to the party!! 15 pages in already.
> 
> I just ordered my Elite directly from Tivo.com. My local BB, which I learned today, doesn't have the Magnolia dept. Annoyed me because their website said they had the Elite's in stock. Got there only to find out that they didn't. So, I just ordered it online.
> 
> I'll have to have a service tech from Cox come out, they don't just send us the cards and let us call in to pair them. They have to charge us to send some dude out that doesn't know much about Tivo and spends their whole time complaining about them. Cox is such a lovely company!


Actually self Installs are now required for cablecards by the FCC.


----------



## Sadara

Hopefully what I am reading so far in this thread indicates I personally won't have any issues with my new Elite.

I don't care about streaming between TiVos... the 4 tuners eliminates that need or desire for me.

I don't care about caller ID on my TV... in fact, that seems a little annoying to me... personal preference I guess.

And I don't do Netflix, Pandora or any of that other stuff from my Tivo. My Samsung Home Theater does all of that for me.

I only care about the 4 Tuners, the large amount of space and using my Tivo iPad app with it.


----------



## danjw1

DeWitt said:


> Actually self Installs are now required for cablecards by the FCC.


This is only true for companies that had offered the ability to self install their own boxes. The others have until early November, I think it is.


----------



## djwilso

Sadara said:


> I'll have to have a service tech from Cox come out, they don't just send us the cards and let us call in to pair them. They have to charge us to send some dude out that doesn't know much about Tivo and spends their whole time complaining about them. Cox is such a lovely company!


Are you sure about this? After August, cable companies are required by the FCC to allow you to pick up a card yourself at one of their retail stores, install it yourself, and then call a number to activate it.

I have Cox in Phoenix and I was able to pick mine up like this.


----------



## MichaelK

Sadara said:


> And they won't either. I gave my old TiVo HD to a friend months ago and I had to call customer service first, let them know the new name the account was being transferred to, etc. Then he called Tivo and they set him up with a monthly service plan.


not to drag off topic- but others have posted above and I think as a public service message i should say - this is not always the case.

I had an old series 1 lifetime box and didn't need it so gave it to my sister in law.
She used it for a time then wanted to add another tivo to her account with the MSD. She called tivo and without them asking me at all they took that lifetime box off my account and started a fresh account for her with the box.

Frankly it worked out best for me because i didn't have to get involved with a phone call. But does give me a bit of the heebies- i figured they weren't so careful becasue my sister in law had to give them credit card info for the new box so it wasn't like some random unidentifiable person..


----------



## MichaelK

jfh3 said:


> Update on the VPL problem:
> 
> Tivo support seems to be aware of the problem now. HOWEVER, the fix is apparently not a general software load but a PATCH (??) that will be sent to only those boxes reported to have a problem. This is apparently NOT isolated to Elites; some Premieres also have the issue.
> 
> (I'm not sure of this "patch" statement; never heard of it before. Getting some uses a code level early - yes. Patch - no.)
> 
> IF YOU ARE HAVING THE PROBLEM, SUPPORT RECOMMENDS YOU CALL IN TO LOG THE PROBLEM UNDER YOUR ACCOUNT.
> 
> If you have a VPL, but an item in your Netflix Instant Queue doesn't play-
> 
> This was not listed as part of the VPL problem. Support is researching and will call me back with additional information. I also asked if he could get more specifics on the VPL "patch" (which he said would be out in about TWO WEEKS)


there have been software updates in the past that didn't show a new version number when completed. Presumably that's what they call a "patch"...


----------



## Ames

I got mine this morning, went to Mediacom for a card, and ran home during lunch to install. I got through the setup and the first update. Then it said it would take an hour for the next update. Hopefully this baby is ready to go tonight. I can see it online so I'm going to move my season passes and hope the card is really good to go.

I wish there was a way online to move recorded shows between Tivos. It's going to take a while to move 50 of them from my S3.


----------



## Sadara

MichaelK said:


> not to drag off topic- but others have posted above and I think as a public service message i should say - this is not always the case.
> 
> I had an old series 1 lifetime box and didn't need it so gave it to my sister in law.
> She used it for a time then wanted to add another tivo to her account with the MSD. She called tivo and without them asking me at all they took that lifetime box off my account and started a fresh account for her with the box.
> 
> Frankly it worked out best for me because i didn't have to get involved with a phone call. But does give me a bit of the heebies- i figured they weren't so careful becasue my sister in law had to give them credit card info for the new box so it wasn't like some random unidentifiable person..


Interesting they were a lot more careful with my account. My friend had tried to do it without getting me involved and they wouldn't let him transfer it. Your situation gives me the heebie geebies.


----------



## Sadara

djwilso said:


> Are you sure about this? After August, cable companies are required by the FCC to allow you to pick up a card yourself at one of their retail stores, install it yourself, and then call a number to activate it.
> 
> I have Cox in Phoenix and I was able to pick mine up like this.


I called Cox to verify and sure enough I can do it myself now! I did a dance right here in my office in front of my computer. That makes me very happy!! Cox is such a PITA!


----------



## mumpower

Sadara said:


> I just ordered my Elite directly from Tivo.com. My local BB, which I learned today, doesn't have the Magnolia dept. Annoyed me because their website said they had the Elite's in stock. Got there only to find out that they didn't. So, I just ordered it online.


I had a different variation of this. I looked online and saw that my local Best Buy had the item in stock. When I got to the Magnolia department, the CSR told me that they hadn't been released yet. I cajoled him into checking his inventory. When he did, he realized that they'd had two since Sunday. Nobody at the store knew and this had caused them to turn away several customers. It actually took about 20 minutes for a couple of employees to look through the warehouse in the back and find the item. Best Buy never seems well organized for whatever reason.


----------



## jfh3

MichaelK said:


> there have been software updates in the past that didn't show a new version number when completed. Presumably that's what they call a "patch"...


The rep backtracked on the "patch" comment after he went and talked to someone else, so I edited my original post. There is a special queue that everyone reporting this problem is getting put into through and that is being managed by the actual Tivo engineering folks, not the support level 1/2 folks.


----------



## mumpower

digitalfirefly said:


> I had the same problem. I just went on Amazon.com and unlinked my Tivo account, then relinked it and I was able to make purchases.


Mine still isn't working yet but TiVo and Amazon are both working to correct the issue. I've had over 20 TiVos over the years (going all the way back to the original 14 hour units), so the ones listed on my Amazon account are frequently outdated. When I refresh/relink, it usually doesn't work. I've already spent an hour talking to CSRs from both companies today and will probably need at least one more to resolve the matter. None of this is a surprise, though. I had the same issue with my two most recent Premieres. Few users shuffle hardware the way that I do and that makes my account tricky for TiVo/Amazon. I don't blame them a bit, either. My consumer behavior is high maintenance albeit profitable.


----------



## Jonathan_S

aaronwt said:


> I know it will work with any code initially but I'm not sure if it just grabs on to the first code you use and sticks with it. I never used any other remotes while doing initial setups to see if it would switch to a different remote code. I only know that I could use any remote with it and it would work, but then I would continue using that one until the setup was completed.


If the TiVos still work like the old ones remote code 0 is special for both the TiVo and the remote.

A TiVo set to remote code 0 (the default) will respond to an IR command sent from any TiVo remote, no mater what remote code the remote's been set to.

A TiVo remote set to remote code 0 (the default) will control any TiVo no mater what remote code the TiVo's been set to. (Ok, technically that means that a TiVo always responds to remote code 0 & whatever other remote code it has been configured to)

So code 0 is universal and can be used to get yourself out of a jam if you have a TiVo that's been set to an unknown remote code. But it also means that if you set a new TiVo's remote to some non-zero code that TiVo will still respond to it while you do set-up because the TiVo is on code 0 and will respond to everything. (You'll still need to later set the TiVo to match the remote if you want to use two TiVos in the same room without issues)


----------



## Ames

I'm a no go on Mediacom. Can't get the cable card going. Really they just aren't enabling the pay HD channels.


----------



## davezatz

danjw1 said:


> This is only true for companies that had offered the ability to self install their own boxes. The others have until early November, I think it is.


Cox falls into the former category and is required to provide self installs. If they refuse or a rep doesn't know, it needs to be reported to the FCC. Their own website says:



> You can order a CableCARD self-install kit from Cox. It includes the CableCARD and instructions for installing it yourself. Take a look at the instruction sheet to determine if self-installation is for you. Or you can request one of our technicians to install it for you.





> CableCARDS are available to Cox customers who have a retail device. You can pick up a CableCARD at a local Cox retail store or have it drop shipped to your home address. Contents of Self Install Kit - The self install kit includes the CableCARD and a self-install guide that explains how to install and activate the CableCARD in your retail device.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8582871#post8582871


----------



## Philmatic

aaronwt said:


> Hmm. I just looked at the Dlink Gigabit switch that my Elite is connected to. It does have a gigabit link. I guess if I had two Elites I could see if it could surpass 100BT speeds.


That's GREAT NEWS! That may be a good enough reason for me to upgrade! I still need a preview unit though, hopefully it has gigabit connectivity as well.



aaronwt said:


> With TiVo Desktop I only had 70Mb/s speeds from my Premieres so I wouldn't expect anything different from the Elite.


Except the Premiere only ran at 100mbps where the Elite is running at 1gbps. If you have a pure gigabit link between your PC running TiVo Desktop and the Elite, can you try transferring a program (Either direction) and noting the transfer speed? If my theory is right, you should see speeds WAY higher than 100mbps. If TiVo desktop isn't transcoding the video at all, you *could* see upwards of 800mbps.


----------



## davezatz

jfh3 said:


> Tivo support says that the Tivo phone adapter is NOT supported on the Elite.


We tried to warn you...

But shame on TiVo for not obscuring that in the options. I do wonder if the missing video services are related. Is this a Q software variant?


----------



## aaronwt

Jonathan_S said:


> If the TiVos still work like the old ones remote code 0 is special for both the TiVo and the remote.
> 
> A TiVo set to remote code 0 (the default) will respond to an IR command sent from any TiVo remote, no mater what remote code the remote's been set to.
> 
> A TiVo remote set to remote code 0 (the default) will control any TiVo no mater what remote code the TiVo's been set to. (Ok, technically that means that a TiVo always responds to remote code 0 & whatever other remote code it has been configured to)
> 
> So code 0 is universal and can be used to get yourself out of a jam if you have a TiVo that's been set to an unknown remote code. But it also means that if you set a new TiVo's remote to some non-zero code that TiVo will still respond to it while you do set-up because the TiVo is on code 0 and will respond to everything. (You'll still need to later set the TiVo to match the remote if you want to use two TiVos in the same room without issues)


I always avoid code zero since it will then work with the other tivos I have. I only use codes 2 through 9. If I don't remember a code I just change the code on the remote until I find the right one.

For setting the code on the new box, I guess at some point I would have gone to the sys info screen. But once I set the code on teh remote I keep using it on that box.


----------



## aaronwt

Philmatic said:


> That's GREAT NEWS! That may be a good enough reason for me to upgrade! I still need a preview unit though, hopefully it has gigabit connectivity as well.
> 
> Except the Premiere only ran at 100mbps where the Elite is running at 1gbps. If you have a pure gigabit link between your PC running TiVo Desktop and the Elite, can you try transferring a program (Either direction) and noting the transfer speed? If my theory is right, you should see speeds WAY higher than 100mbps. If TiVo desktop isn't transcoding the video at all, you *could* see upwards of 800mbps.


I haven't tried it yet, but a typical 100BT connection will max out at 95mb/s. Every premiere I had would max out around 70Mb/s when transferring to my TiVo desktop PC. So when i had five Premieres transferring I was seeing incoming speeds around 350Mb/s to the PC. If I get a chance I will try it out tonight. I haven't turned on my TiVo Desktop PC in a couple of weeks. I'm not using TiVo Desktop as much as I used to. I'm relying more on the storage on my TiVos.


----------



## jfh3

davezatz said:


> We tried to warn you...


Yeah, I really didn't expect it to work, but I was willing to try the adapter for $30. It's one of the few things I didn't have in my Tivo tool kit.



> But shame on TiVo for not obscuring that in the options.


Agreed, especially if you select the option that says don't use MoCA.



> I do wonder if the missing video services are related. Is this a Q software variant?


Good questions. Perhaps you can send a note to your contacts at Tivo and find out what's really going on?


----------



## jfh3

Just transferred an hour show in HD from an Elite to my laptop on a Gigabit network; took about 10 minutes. File was 4365MB.

From Video copied to remote device network status:
10 minutes 34 seconds @ 57.70 Mb/s


----------



## lpwcomp

aaronwt said:


> I always avoid code zero since it will then work with the other tivos I have. I only use codes 2 through 9. If I don't remember a code I just change the code on the remote until I find the right one.
> 
> For setting the code on the new box, I guess at some point I would have gone to the sys info screen. But once I set the code on teh remote I keep using it on that box.


You also must avoid having a TiVo on the System Info page when you use a remote for a different TiVo.


----------



## P42

jfh3 said:


> Netflix - can activate, see my Queue, but get an error "An error occurred communicating with Netflix. Please try again" whenever I try a play a program.


Is the Netflix UI any different?


----------



## jfh3

P42 said:


> Is the Netflix UI any different?


No.


----------



## P42

Thanks...maybe when the Preview ships they'll update it...


----------



## aaronwt

I fired up my TiVo Desktop Server tonight. I saw some good and bad. First I had 3 recordings going on. And I transferred a recording to TiVo Desktop from the Elite. The fastest it showed was 71Mb/s.

So then I decided to transfer a file from TiVo Desktop to the Elite. I still had 3 recordings going on. This time I saw a peak of 95Mb/s. Now while doing this I went to a Premiere and started a transfer from the Elite. I walked to the other room to check TiVo Desktop and the transfer rate was zero. I thought that was too fast for it to be done already. So when I went to check on the Elite, it had rebooted. I think something like this happened with the two tuner Premiere when streaming was enabled.

Anyway, it did boot faster. I didn't time it but it was much, much faster than I've seen a TiVo boot before. at least from recent memory.

So this time I started a transfer again from TiVo Desktop, and 3 shows were recording again. I let it go halfway and it was fine.
But then I stopped all recordings and put all tuners on the Elite on Vacant channels.
Now my TiVo desktop sever showed a Peak transfer rate of 126Mb/s which is certainly faster than I've ever seen on any TiVo.

I need to initiate another transfer to see what the average transfer rate is when all 4 tuners are on a vacant channel.

EDIT: I did a full transfer of an hour long HD show(6.5GB) from TiVo Desktop to the Elite with all four tuners on vacant channels. This time I hit a peak of 130Mb/s but the average throughput for the entire transfer was 95Mb/s as reported in the Network diagnostics area.


----------



## aaronwt

lpwcomp said:


> You also must avoid having a TiVo on the System Info page when you use a remote for a different TiVo.


Of course. Otherwise you will have major issues. I remember when I first got my Premieres. Between my S3 boxes and Premieres I had eight TiVos in one room when I was first setting them up. I had to make sure to keep all the remotes labeled with the box and the remote code it was using.


----------



## djwilso

aaronwt said:


> Of course. Otherwise you will have major issues. I remember when I first got my Premieres. Between my S3 boxes and Premieres *I had eight TiVos in one room* when I was first setting them up. I had to make sure to keep all the remotes labeled with the box and the remote code it was using.


WARNING: You may have too many TiVos.


----------



## mumpower

djwilso said:


> WARNING: You may have too many TiVos.


I understand all of these words but not in this order.


----------



## Sadara

I ordered the Elite yesterday from Tivo.com with free shipping.... it arrives today. I'm amazed I'm getting one day shipping when I did pay for it!  But, I'm happy, I'll be running on the 4 tuner TiVo before the day is over!


----------



## Grayswandir1

Last night was the first night we had 4 programs to record at the same time.
Made me giddy to see those 4 red circles lit up.


----------



## jay_man2

Grayswandir1 said:


> Last night was the first night we had 4 programs to record at the same time.
> Made me giddy to see those 4 red circles lit up.


I bet! I'm happy that I can watch something else live while two shows are recording.


----------



## larrs

jay_man2 said:


> I bet! I'm happy that I can watch something else live while two shows are recording.


IMHO, this is really the best reason for an Elite. I would seldom have more than three things recording on anyone Tivo, but with my current boxes, I am often upset by having two shows recording and not be able to watch Monday night football on that particular TV.


----------



## jfh3

I now have a populated VPL (Video Providers List) on both Elites.

However, Netflix still shows a communication error when trying to play a program.

1) Do people that did not have a populated VPL show one now?

2) Can anyone play a Netflix program?


----------



## jfh3

Grayswandir1 said:


> Last night was the first night we had 4 programs to record at the same time.
> Made me giddy to see those 4 red circles lit up.


Wow - one post in 4 years - you really must have been giddy to finally post!  :up:


----------



## jfh3

Just spoke to Tivo support.

The engineering dept has apparently found a problem with the internal authorization groups (i.e. code flags). The rep isn't sure if the fix has actually been implemented, but he said that anyone affected will have to do the following:

1) Go to tivo.com and find your Elite under change DVR preferences.
2) Uncheck both boxes.
3) Wait a couple hours for tivo servers to synch.
4) Force a connection to Tivo from the Elite.
5) Repeat steps 1-4, but check both boxes.

This may or may not work yet, but should soon.


----------



## jay_man2

jfh3 said:


> Just spoke to Tivo support.
> 
> The engineering dept has apparently found a problem with the internal authorization groups (i.e. code flags). The rep isn't sure if the fix has actually been implemented, but he said that anyone affected will have to do the following:
> 
> 1) Go to tivo.com and find your Elite under change DVR preferences.
> 2) Uncheck both boxes.
> 3) Wait a couple hours for tivo servers to synch.
> 4) Force a connection to Tivo from the Elite.
> 5) Repeat steps 1-4, but check both boxes.
> 
> This may or may not work yet, but should soon.


Trying it now.


----------



## bobfrank

[QUOTEOriginally Posted by djwilso View Post
WARNING: You may have too many TiVos.]



mumpower said:


> I understand all of these words but not in this order.


I believe the correct order is:

"You too may have many TiVos."


----------



## innocentfreak

jfh3 said:


> Just spoke to Tivo support.
> 
> The engineering dept has apparently found a problem with the internal authorization groups (i.e. code flags). The rep isn't sure if the fix has actually been implemented, but he said that anyone affected will have to do the following:
> 
> 1) Go to tivo.com and find your Elite under change DVR preferences.
> 2) Uncheck both boxes.
> 3) Wait a couple hours for tivo servers to synch.
> 4) Force a connection to Tivo from the Elite.
> 5) Repeat steps 1-4, but check both boxes.
> 
> This may or may not work yet, but should soon.


Like I said before, this is Deja Vu for those who bought the Premiere at launch from Best Buy. The initial units were flagged wrong and not authorized for the HDUI.


----------



## jay_man2

My Video Provider List populated, I could activate Netfix, and YouTube now works. I tried the suggestions above, and had a trouble ticket in with TiVo earlier today.


----------



## sbiller

jay_man2 said:


> My Video Provider List populated, I could activate Netfix, and YouTube now works. I tried the suggestions above, and had a trouble ticket in with TiVo earlier today.


Just to be clear. You didn't wait two hours between the steps??? How long did you wait?


----------



## jay_man2

sbiller said:


> Just to be clear. You didn't wait two hours between the steps??? How long did you wait?


Less than an hour. But the trouble ticket was put in at noon eastern, so who knows what fixed it first.

Everything appears to now work on both my Elites.


----------



## David_SG

larrs said:


> IMHO, this is really the best reason for an Elite. I would seldom have more than three things recording on anyone Tivo, but with my current boxes, I am often upset by having two shows recording and not be able to watch Monday night football on that particular TV.


Yep. Purchased a Premiere XL earlier this month - wasn't sure when the Elite was coming out and didn't think I would need the Elite anyway. Until the other night when the XL switched away from the baseball game because two shows were recording. I ordered the Elite 10 minutes later and the XL will be returned.


----------



## David_SG

lpwcomp said:


> You also must avoid having a TiVo on the System Info page when you use a remote for a different TiVo.


Sorry if this has been discussed before, but what could happen?


----------



## aaronwt

David_SG said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before, but what could happen?


When on the SysInfo screen, any TiVo remote you use will change the box to that remote code.


----------



## David_SG

aaronwt said:


> When on the SysInfo screen, any TiVo remote you use will change the box to that remote code.


Good to know - thanks


----------



## djwilso

jfh3 said:


> Just spoke to Tivo support.
> 
> The engineering dept has apparently found a problem with the internal authorization groups (i.e. code flags). The rep isn't sure if the fix has actually been implemented, but he said that anyone affected will have to do the following:
> 
> 1) Go to tivo.com and find your Elite under change DVR preferences.
> 2) Uncheck both boxes.
> 3) Wait a couple hours for tivo servers to synch.
> 4) Force a connection to Tivo from the Elite.
> 5) Repeat steps 1-4, but check both boxes.
> 
> This may or may not work yet, but should soon.





jfh3 said:


> I now have a populated VPL (Video Providers List) on both Elites.
> 
> However, Netflix still shows a communication error when trying to play a program.
> 
> 1) Do people that did not have a populated VPL show one now?
> 
> 2) Can anyone play a Netflix program?


VPL still blank for me. Trying the 5-step method above now.


----------



## djwilso

jay_man2 said:


> Less than an hour. But the trouble ticket was put in at noon eastern, so who knows what fixed it first.
> 
> Everything appears to now work on both my Elites.


Cool. And Netflix titles play ok as well?


----------



## jay_man2

djwilso said:


> Cool. And Netflix titles play ok as well?


My Instant Queue properly populated, but I didn't actually play anything. Too much queued up on my Apple TV or TiVo, so my account is suspended until I burn off the other stuff.


----------



## sbiller

jay_man2 said:


> My Instant Queue properly populated, but I didn't actually play anything. Too much queued up on my Apple TV or TiVo, so my account is suspended until I burn off the other stuff.


Is it the same 14.8 User Interface for Amazon and Netflix?


----------



## jay_man2

sbiller said:


> Is it the same 14.8 User Interface for Amazon and Netflix?


I never used Amazon on TiVo, and haven't used Netflix in quite a while, so I don't know.


----------



## jfh3

jay_man2 said:


> My Instant Queue properly populated, but I didn't actually play anything.


Bummer. You should be able to see your Instant Queue; the real test is whether you can Play anything without getting the communication error.


----------



## jfh3

sbiller said:


> Is it the same 14.8 User Interface for Amazon and Netflix?


Sadly, yes.


----------



## sbiller

jfh3 said:


> Sadly, yes.


Okay time to start b*tching again about the crappy OTT user experience. 

I have to believe they will be releasing an update for Amazon and Netflix to the Series 4 platform in the fall update. I would be deeply saddened and shocked if they didn't come through with this. They've confirmed that they are working on Amazon Prime Instant support on Facebook. In my view this is way more important than updating the other less used SDUI screens. We know they've already implemented newer screens on the Insignia connected TV so we are basically talking about a port of a user experience that is already designed and working on another platform.


----------



## jfh3

The Netflix "fix" didn't work for me. Will try again this evening.


----------



## innocentfreak

Looks like my VPL populated. I had somewhat followed the instructions. At work I unflagged the options but had no way to force a call. When I got home, I forced a call.

Now of course I also picked up a new CableCARD since I needed one anyway and used that over the one I had pulled from my TiVo HD. 

I am still part of the outage though so I called and updated my case with TiVo. 

I haven't tried yet to see if my remote delete works. I am hoping also this time my PyTiVo shares don't go randomly missing.


----------



## aaronwt

Success!! The Video Provider "fix" worked for me. I'm showing everything now.


----------



## jfh3

aaronwt said:


> Success!! The Video Provider "fix" worked for me. I'm showing everything now.


You may be showing everything, but can you play something from Netflix?

(Also - I still don't have any MRS, even Elite to Elite)


----------



## aaronwt

jfh3 said:


> You may be showing everything, but can you play something from Netflix?
> 
> (Also - I still don't have any MRS, even Elite to Elite)


I just checked. Netflix has an error when I try to play a title. Amazon shows the titles but when I try to link the TiVo to my account it says that the Amazon account is linked with another TiVo account. And Hulu+ loads up the main screen but I can't navigate beyond that. No idea about Blockbuster.


----------



## djwilso

VPL is populated for me now. Pandora is working.

I will see later if I can get the Amazon and Netflix to work.

EDIT 1: Attempts to play Netflix result in "An error occurred communicating with Netflix. Please try again."

EDIT 2: Hulu+ sample videos play fine.


----------



## aadam101

sbiller said:


> I have to believe they will be releasing an update for Amazon and Netflix to the Series 4 platform in the fall update. I would be deeply saddened and shocked if they didn't come through with this.


I don't know why you would think that. These apps haven't had any significant update since they were released 3-4 years ago.


----------



## PaulS

aadam101 said:


> I don't know why you would think that. These apps haven't had any significant update since they were released 3-4 years ago.


Because there are already update versions out in the wild on TiVo devices. I believe the Insignia "connected TV" that resulted from the TiVo + BestBuy partnership. Also, Facebook and Twitter apps, if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## nrc

sbiller said:


> Is it the same 14.8 User Interface for Amazon and Netflix?


Why would you even use those apps? Even with my S3 I only access those services through the TiVo Search interface.


----------



## PrimeRisk

jfh3 said:


> Updated original post. More info to come. I ordered a TiVo Phone line adapter to see if caller ID function will work on any Elite.
> 
> (note to anyone planning to use the recent 10/12% off coupons - today 10/10 is the last day they are valid)


RetailMeNot has a 12% Best Buy coupon that is good until the 16th. (Used it myself on the Elite!)


----------



## innocentfreak

nrc said:


> Why would you even use those apps? Even with my S3 I only access those services through the TiVo Search interface.


I agree, but the new versions of the app also allow you to browse the Netflix content and collections among other Netflix specific features.


----------



## djwilso

I was able to unlink my other TiVo from my Amazon account.

When linking the Elite with the Amazon app, at the last step it said "there was an error, please try again later."

However, when I went back in, it let me enter my PIN to purchase a free TV episode.

Next, I pressed the TiVo button and then clicked the "My Shows" item. At this point, the Elite froze. I pressed the TiVo button numerous times but the yellow light did not flash.

In about a minute, the box rebooted itself. I'll keep a watch to see if the download from Amazon ever starts.

EDIT: The download just started. It took about 10 minutes before starting, and the 3 minute video clip downloaded in about 15 seconds.


----------



## aaronwt

I got Amazon to work on the Elite. I had to refresh my TiVo list on Amazon.com. I still get the error from Netflix when trying to play anything. And still no go for me with Hulu+


----------



## justinw

The fix posted earlier also worked for me in regards to the VPL.


----------



## sbiller

http://blip.tv/file/5623629


----------



## Sadara

Well, I'm having problems... and all of them I blame on Cox. I attempted to install 3 different cable cards today, with no luck. The first one they said was an invalid Serial Number, but I didn't buy it. Load of bull, in my opinion. The other two I can confirm wouldn't pair up. We tried multiple times to get them to pair and they wouldn't. I was told by one rep from Cox that my signal is probably not strong enough to have a Tivo... I proceeded to inform him that is like my 5 or 6 Tivo and the first one that the cable cards couldn't pair. He then says it's because it's quad tuner... and from then on I heard blah blah blah blah blah. I have a Cox service tech now coming out to my home tomorrow.


----------



## PrimeRisk

jfh3 said:


> In another thread, someone with Premieres on 14.8c has a picture that shows MRS enabled, so Sam isn't the only one with streaming enabled.
> 
> Sure wish we really knew what was going on here.


That's me... And I've now added an Elite to the mix. I can MRV between the 2 Premieres and the Elite, but I can only do MRS between the two plain Premieres.


----------



## jfh3

I will update all the video providers stuff in the morning, but general consensus seems to be that the uncheck/check workaround seems to fix the unpopulated VPL, but still no one can play anything from Netflix and the ate some problems with the other services.

If anyone can play an item from their Netflix queue, please post here.

ditto with any MRS between Elites and Elites or Elites and Premieres.


----------



## jfh3

Sadara said:


> Well, I'm having problems... and all of them I blame on Cox. I attempted to install 3 different cable cards today, with no luck. The first one they said was an invalid Serial Number, but I didn't buy it. Load of bull, in my opinion. The other two I can confirm wouldn't pair up. We tried multiple times to get them to pair and they wouldn't. I was told by one rep from Cox that my signal is probably not strong enough to have a Tivo... I proceeded to inform him that is like my 5 or 6 Tivo and the first one that the cable cards couldn't pair. He then says it's because it's quad tuner... and from then on I heard blah blah blah blah blah. I have a Cox service tech now coming out to my home tomorrow.


1) the multiple CableCARD excuse is bogus. The cards rarely fail if set up and authorized properly. I've been involved in almost 100 cc setups, NEVER has it been a bad card. I have a handful of cards that have been reused 5 or 6 times each, always got them working as they should. Trick is getting to the right person in dispatch or engineering that knows how to do it.

2) need to find what commands they are sending and what is failing. See some notes in the fist post here. Pairing and validation fails on their side, not yours.

3) teeny tiny grain of truth in the signal strength excuse. Check DVR diags and see what you see - near 40, you may need to clean it up. In the high 80's, no problem. Remove unnecessary splitters (and sometimes amps). If you have a decent signal, quad tuner doesn't matter and it makes no difference to the card pairing/validation process.


----------



## Ames

I'm on day 3 with Mediacom. Sent 3 techs yesterday. My signal is good; if anything a little too good. They called the person in charge of cable cards. Said to give it overnight. Still not working today.

Is there anything in the diagnostics screens I can tell them that would help?

I do have an old S3 with 2 single stream cards that works correctly so they are capable of getting them to work...


----------



## PrimeRisk

jfh3 said:


> I now have a populated VPL (Video Providers List) on both Elites.
> 
> However, Netflix still shows a communication error when trying to play a program.
> 
> 1) Do people that did not have a populated VPL show one now?
> 
> 2) Can anyone play a Netflix program?


I'm not having any problems with Netflix on the Elite...other than the childish interface on the TiVo.


----------



## aaronwt

I thought the interface with the scrolling pics that some devices have was the the childish one?


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> I thought the interface with the scrolling pics that some devices have was the the childish one?


No that one actually lets you browse content and gives you personalized recommendations (and it gives you more options like adding items to your queue). The Tivo Netflix app just shows you a folder view of your queue.


----------



## jfh3

Ames said:


> I'm on day 3 with Mediacom. Sent 3 techs yesterday. My signal is good; if anything a little too good. They called the person in charge of cable cards. Said to give it overnight. Still not working today.
> 
> Is there anything in the diagnostics screens I can tell them that would help?
> 
> I do have an old S3 with 2 single stream cards that works correctly so they are capable of getting them to work...


Check my note on CableCARDs in the first post in this thread. What you look for will depend on whether the card is made by Motorola or SA. Your end goal is validated (Motorola) or staged (SA). Before that, you can see if the card state changes (firmware updated, EMMs sent, card connected, etc) to see if the head end can communicate to the card. If they haven't already, have them send an initialization signal.

You should get a channel map and see regular encrypted channels pretty quickly. When the card gets the channel map for the first time, it only takes the TiVo a couple of minutes to load it/process it/whatever it does. If you have premium channels (HBO, etc.) it can take a little longer for you to initially see them, but a few minutes, maybe an hour tops (depends on the cable company network traffic), but asking you to wait overnight just seems a way to get you off the phone.

If your cable company doesn't have a dedicated CableCARD install line, see if you can get them to let you talk to dispatch or the same techs that the field guys talk to. They usually know more about the process than the front line CSRs.


----------



## jfh3

PrimeRisk said:


> I'm not having any problems with Netflix on the Elite...other than the childish interface on the TiVo.


Just to confirm - you can actually play a Netflix program? Select a program in you queue, select play, and watch the show?


----------



## djwilso

No change in Netflix here. Still has an error on playing titles.

However, it seems like the Elite rebooted itself overnight. All of the tuners were on the same channel, and when I pressed the TiVo button, the THX/TiVo animation intro played.

The software remains at the same version: 14.9.AB4-01-2-758


----------



## aaronwt

djwilso said:


> No change in Netflix here. Still has an error on playing titles.
> 
> However, it seems like the Elite rebooted itself overnight. All of the tuners were on the same channel, and when I pressed the TiVo button, the THX/TiVo animation intro played.
> 
> The software remains at the same version: 14.9.AB4-01-2-758


Same thing here. They were all on the same channel so i figured it rebooted.


----------



## djwilso

aaronwt said:


> Same thing here. They were all on the same channel so i figured it rebooted.


I looked a little more and see on the "*Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen*" that the *Boot Time* says Fri Oct 14 2011, 12:37:31 PM GMT, which was this morning at 5:37am Phoenix time.

For anyone that would like to view this screen, go to Settings & messages | Account & system info | CableCARD Decoder | CableCARD options (for Installers) | CableCARD Menu | Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen


----------



## PrimeRisk

rainwater said:


> No that one actually lets you browse content and gives you personalized recommendations (and it gives you more options like adding items to your queue). The Tivo Netflix app just shows you a folder view of your queue.


Exactly! My Wii has a much better interface and the PS3 is brilliant. I have 5 devices that give me access to Netflix other than a computer. Their interfaces rank in this order:

PS3
Wii
Samsung Blu-Ray player
Samsung 6xx series flat panel
TiVo

Don't get me started on the lack of Amazon functionality...meh!


----------



## bradleys

rainwater said:


> The Tivo Netflix app just shows you a folder view of your queue.


The Tivo also allows you to find Netflix content through the integrated TiVo seach functionality and also through the different content views...

TiVo wants integrate all the content, they would rather not take you to a different app at all...

My wish? Get rid of the Netflix app all together. Display your queue as just another TiVo My Shows folder. If you find a netflix program in search - you can decide to either add to your queue or play now. Same with BlockBuster et al...


----------



## davezatz

bradleys said:


> My wish? Get rid of the Netflix app all together. Display your queue as just another TiVo My Shows folder. If you find a netflix program in search - you can decide to either add to your queue or play now.


Hm, that's a pretty clever way to handle the queue! But I like just browsing through the Netflix categories looking for stuff and rarely use TiVo Search. The Insignia Netfilx app looks good and I hope we see it on Elites and Premieres before the year's out.


----------



## innocentfreak

I would like something similar but more like bdraw has mentioned on the EngadgetHD podcast. 

I want the option to subscripe to instant watch shows so they show up in the My Shows list. They could just have a Red Netflix folder. Then as you watched episodes they would be hidden as if you deleted them and new episodes added would be flagged as new. 

Movies would just be kept in a general Netflix folder.


----------



## jfh3

I still can't play Netflix either. Time for my daily call to Tivo support. 

*** For new readers of this thread: Please read the first post before asking questions or reporting problems.

(As of now, the major issues seem to be no MRS and the inability to play Netflix programs)


----------



## rainwater

bradleys said:


> The Tivo also allows you to find Netflix content through the integrated TiVo seach functionality and also through the different content views...
> 
> TiVo wants integrate all the content, they would rather not take you to a different app at all...


Tivo Search is nice when you are looking for a particular program/movie to watch since it shows you all sources it is available on. But a real Netflix app will let you discover new content, browse by category, etc. I like Tivo Search but it is no replacement for a real Netflix app.


----------



## sbiller

jfh3 said:


> - Video on Demand / VPL providers list empty or only shows YouTube. Unable to access YouTube, Netflix, Amazon, Pandora, Hulu Plus, etc. This is some sort of TiVo server side communication / authorization problem, and it appears to be fixed as of 10/13. (This problem is/was not unique to the Elite).
> 
> Tivo engineering found a problem with the internal authorization groups (i.e. code flags) and fixed the problem on their side. If you have an empty VPL:
> 
> 
> Go to tivo.com and find your Elite under "Change DVR preferences" under Manage My Account.
> UNCHECK both boxes.
> Wait a couple hours for tivo servers to synch (may happen faster)
> Force a connection to Tivo from the Elite. Under "System Information" on the Tivo, the "TiVoToGo" line should show "i,i,i"
> Repeat steps 1-4, but this time CHECK both boxes. After the connection, the "TiVoToGo" line should show "a,a,a" and you should be able to access the Video On Demand list and see the providers listed.


Just returned home from a business trip so I was finally able to try the VPL Provider work around on my Elite. I was able to populate the VPL with zero wait time between connections.

My steps that worked were:


 Go to tivo.com and find your Elite under "Change DVR preferences" under Manage My Account.
 UNCHECK both boxes.
 Wait two minutes for tivo servers to synch
 Force a connection to Tivo from the Elite. Under "System Information" on the Tivo, the "TiVoToGo" line should show "i,i,i"
 Repeat steps 1-4, but this time CHECK both boxes. After the connection, the "TiVoToGo" line should show "a,a,a" and you should be able to access the Video On Demand list and see the providers listed. 

I now have a populated VPL but like other my Netflix and YouTube are still not working. I haven't gotten around to trying Amazon yet. I still haven't signed up for my 6 month free subscription to Hulu+.

~Sam


----------



## Teeps

Sadara said:


> Well, I'm having problems... and all of them I blame on Cox. I attempted to install 3 different cable cards today, with no luck..


If you have a tuning adapter, try disconnecting the t/a usb then connect the coax cable from the pole directly to TiVo. 
Then see if cable card will pair.


----------



## mumpower

I just tried my first Netflix test. I was able to activate the TiVo without any problems. My queue is also showing as expected. When I try to watch a video, I get the same error message jfh3 quoted.


----------



## aaronwt

davezatz said:


> Hm, that's a pretty clever way to handle the queue! But I like just browsing through the Netflix categories looking for stuff and rarely use TiVo Search. The Insignia Netfilx app looks good and I hope we see it on Elites and Premieres before the year's out.


Did you ever find out if the insignia passes the DD+ audio for their 5.1 titles?
I wonder if 5.1 DD+ will be offered from the TiVo when the Netflix interface is upgraded?

Right now I pass through an Algolith Flea which I think is only HDMI 1.1 or 1.2, so I would need to change my setup since you need HDMI 1.3 or higher.


----------



## Ames

jfh3 said:


> Check my note on CableCARDs in the first post in this thread. What you look for will depend on whether the card is made by Motorola or SA. Your end goal is validated (Motorola) or staged (SA). Before that, you can see if the card state changes (firmware updated, EMMs sent, card connected, etc) to see if the head end can communicate to the card. If they haven't already, have them send an initialization signal.


Now I spoken to Tier 2. Also to the person in charge of cable cards. Still no dice. Another tech #4 coming out tomorrow.

That screen is showing ? instead of V on the Moto card. It is showing the card has received data, but that the head isn't sending it something it doesn't recognize.


----------



## digitalfirefly

davezatz said:


> Hm, that's a pretty clever way to handle the queue! But I like just browsing through the Netflix categories looking for stuff and rarely use TiVo Search. The Insignia Netfilx app looks good and I hope we see it on Elites and Premieres before the year's out.


That's the way Netflix looks on my Samsung TV. I really hope Tivo implements that version soon.


----------



## aaronwt

sbiller said:


> Just returned home from a business trip so I was finally able to try the VPL Provider work around on my Elite. I was able to populate the VPL with zero wait time between connections.
> 
> My steps that worked were:
> 
> 
> Go to tivo.com and find your Elite under "Change DVR preferences" under Manage My Account.
> UNCHECK both boxes.
> Wait two minutes for tivo servers to synch
> Force a connection to Tivo from the Elite. Under "System Information" on the Tivo, the "TiVoToGo" line should show "i,i,i"
> Repeat steps 1-4, but this time CHECK both boxes. After the connection, the "TiVoToGo" line should show "a,a,a" and you should be able to access the Video On Demand list and see the providers listed.
> 
> I now have a populated VPL but like other my Netflix and YouTube are still not working. I haven't gotten around to trying Amazon yet. I still haven't signed up for my 6 month free subscription to Hulu+.
> 
> ~Sam


So youTube isn't working either? I'm reasonalbly sure(but not positive) I tried a video on YouTube last night and it worked. Although I didn't log in to my account since I didn't feel like entering everything with the IR remote. I really need to pick up the BT remote. I meant to order it from Amazon the other day but I forgot.


----------



## innocentfreak

aaronwt said:


> So youTube isn't working either? I'm reasonalbly sure(but not positive) I tried a video on YouTube last night and it worked. Although I didn't log in to my account since I didn't feel like entering everything with the IR remote. I really need to pick up the BT remote. I meant to order it from Amazon the other day but I forgot.


It wasn't working for me. It just causes the screen to loop.

Thinking about it now, I didn't try it since my VPL populated. It didn't work when I tried to before though.


----------



## djwilso

*Here is what is working for me:*
YouTube
Hulu+ (only the sample videos as I don't subscribe)
Amazon
Pandora

*Not working:*
Netflix (displays queue but has error when playing any title)

*Don't know*
Blockbuster (does anyone use this?)
Rhapsody

And, the Phoenix DST issue (clock is 1 hour ahead) is still there of course. I have a ticket open for this with level 2 support. They said their response time is usually 4 to 6 business days.


----------



## PrimeRisk

jfh3 said:


> Just to confirm - you can actually play a Netflix program? Select a program in you queue, select play, and watch the show?


Hrmm... I was about to respond with "yes", but you got me questioning myself and sure enough, I get the same result: I see the queue, but get an error when trying to play.


----------



## djwilso

innocentfreak said:


> It wasn't working for me. It just causes the screen to loop.
> 
> Thinking about it now, I didn't try it since my VPL populated. It didn't work when I tried to before though.


Yes, VPL must be populated before YouTube will work, otherwise when you select it, it just returns to whatever menu you are on at the time.


----------



## jfh3

Here is a new problem - can anyone reproduce?

I am trying to transfer a program from a Premiere to an Elite. 

-I get the normal "program transferring message"
- the blue light goes on briefly, then goes off. 
- The program does not appear in My Shows.
- When I look at the Recording History, I see a "Not Transferred" error screen:
"This program was not transferred onto this DVR because the program was recorded in an unknown format"


----------



## danak

jfh3 said:


> Tivo support says that the Tivo phone adapter is NOT supported on the Elite.


So you're saying the Elite cannot call in via the phone line? So if one doesn't have any kind of network set up, then the Elite has no way to connect? If so, that's a bummer as I had been thinking about getting an Elite next year some time, but I don't have a network set up at this point. Given the way my home is set up and where I have my computer and Tivos (different floors), it looks like Moca is my only viable option.


----------



## jfh3

danak said:


> So you're saying the Elite cannot call in via the phone line? So if one doesn't have any kind of network set up, then the Elite has no way to connect?


Yes, exactly. The Phone adapter that works with the Premiere is not recognized by the Elite, at least in the current level of software.

Since the "Network & Phone" settings page has changed to "Network", it doesn't look good ...


----------



## sbiller

djwilso said:


> *Here is what is working for me:*
> YouTube
> Hulu+ (only the sample videos as I don't subscribe)
> Amazon
> Pandora
> 
> *Not working:*
> Netflix (displays queue but has error when playing any title)
> 
> *Don't know*
> Blockbuster (does anyone use this?)
> Rhapsody


+1; The only thing that isn't working at this point is netflix. Network Error when I hit play on any movie in my instant queue.

I called Tech Support and they opened a ticket to escalate to their engineers.

~Sam


----------



## jfh3

Ames said:


> Now I spoken to Tier 2. Also to the person in charge of cable cards. Still no dice. Another tech #4 coming out tomorrow.
> 
> That screen is showing ? instead of V on the Moto card. It is showing the card has received data, but that the head isn't sending it something it doesn't recognize.


Good luck.

A field tech isn't going to help, unless he has a phone number of someone who knows what to do  (unless you have some strange signal strength issue).

The ? shows that they have not sent the proper signals to properly validate the card OR a problem in the back-end inventory is causing the process to fail. If either of these is the case, the field tech is just going to be a spectator while someone on the phone or at the head end figures out the problem. Sadly, proper validation is still problematic for many reps since CableCARDs are still only a fraction of cable installs.


----------



## aaronwt

WOW!! I am still shocked at how little power the Elite draws. I picked up the Bluetooth remote on my way home. Since I had to unplug the Elite I took the opportunity to put a Belkin Energy monitor on just the Elite(Before I was monitoring all my Premieres in that room together).

SO I got Eight HD streams reading/writing to the Premiere hard drive. I had four shows being recorded. One transferring out, One transferring in, An Amazon show download, and watching previously recorded content.

*8 HD streams!* The highest wattage I saw the Elite draw was only *22.5 watts.* It has not gone above that(It's mostly fluctuating between 22.2 and 22.3 watts with the 8 HD streams)

I also navigated around the menus etc. It did slow down, and I actually saw a green circle appear three times. But it was only on screen for probably .5 to 2 seconds.

The transfer speeds also slowed down. But when I started playing each piece of content while still downloading/transferring they were all still downloading/transferring at faster than realtime(the green bar was increasing in size to the right of the play mark)


----------



## wmcbrine

innocentfreak said:


> I agree, but the new versions of the app also allow you to browse the Netflix content and collections among other Netflix specific features.


That's a Chumby app. Unless Chumby is coming to regular TiVos, and not just those "TV with TiVo Design" devices, we won't get it.


----------



## innocentfreak

wmcbrine said:


> That's a Chumby app. Unless Chumby is coming to regular TiVos, and not just those "TV with TiVo Design" devices, we won't get it.


I think that is what people are thinking or at least hoping.


----------



## Ames

It just kicked in! I guess Mediacom got it figured out. The last support person I talked had said a manager would look at it tonight.


----------



## brentil

aaronwt said:


> *8 HD streams!* The highest wattage I saw the Elite draw was only *22.5 watts.* It has not gone above that(It's mostly fluctuating between 22.2 and 22.3 watts with the 8 HD streams)


Do you know what a fully loaded TiVoHD or non-Elite S4 do?


----------



## mattack

aaronwt said:


> Anyway, it did boot faster. I didn't time it but it was much, much faster than I've seen a TiVo boot before. at least from recent memory.


Definitely "from recent memory". S1s boot in like a minute.


----------



## mumpower

Has anyone tried adding an external drive yet?


----------



## djwilso

mumpower said:


> Has anyone tried adding an external drive yet?


Well, WeaKnees is selling them that way (2TB internal + 2TB external), so at least they have (hopefully) tested it.


----------



## aaronwt

mattack said:


> Definitely "from recent memory". S1s boot in like a minute.


I never owned an S1. My first TiVos were the DirecTV TiVos ten years ago. But I don't remember how quick those booted. I only recall the S3 and later since.


----------



## aaronwt

brentil said:


> Do you know what a fully loaded TiVoHD or non-Elite S4 do?


When the Premiere had streaming enabled I was able to do six HD streams if I remember correctly, but the download and/or transfers slowed to a crawl.
Basically the same thing as the Elite minus two tuners. But the Elite transfers/downloads were still in faster than realtime unlike what happened with the two tuner Premiere.


----------



## jfh3

Another bug:

There is a significant delay when using CLEAR to delete programs in a local folder; "Please Wait" shows for a second or so, but long enough to prevent the use of multiple CLEARs, as you can do with the regular Premiere.


----------



## brentil

Sorry, I meant power draw on those devices.


----------



## aaronwt

brentil said:


> Sorry, I meant power draw on those devices.


The Two tuner Premiere draws between 23 and 25 watts. Usually closer to 25.


----------



## geece

jfh3 said:


> Another bug:
> 
> There is a significant delay when using CLEAR to delete programs in a local folder; "Please Wait" shows for a second or so, but long enough to prevent the use of multiple CLEARs, as you can do with the regular Premiere.


I haven't experienced any delay or wait message, although I don't think the box was doing much maybe recording 1 tuner, and I wasn't going for multiple taps. I'll have to play with it.


----------



## lessd

jfh3 said:


> Here is a new problem - can anyone reproduce?
> 
> I am trying to transfer a program from a Premiere to an Elite.
> 
> -I get the normal "program transferring message"
> - the blue light goes on briefly, then goes off.
> - The program does not appear in My Shows.
> - When I look at the Recording History, I see a "Not Transferred" error screen:
> "This program was not transferred onto this DVR because the program was recorded in an unknown format"


I have had that exact problem a small number of times and my solution is to reboot the TiVo that you are trying to xfer from, all works great after that. (and nine minutes of reboot time)


----------



## Sadara

Cox was out this evening, didn't leave until nearly 9pm. And the cards I had picked up from the Cox store still aren't working.

However.....

I pulled the card out of my other Premiere and had them pair it with the Premiere Elite and it went right through right away.

Which leaves me wondering if I'll regret that move, I hope I can get back to the hours and hours of recordings that are on that Tivo... once I get a new card in it and working properly.

By the way, the service techs that came out and the ones on the phone from Cox were fairly useless. They knew nothing of Tivo's and nothing of cable cards. I ended up taking the phone from the Cox tech that was out here so I could talk to the Cox tech on the phone and get the other card paired up.


----------



## Sadara

Oh and though I doubt it should matter... the cable cards that I can't get to work are from Motorola and have a red label on the front. The one that is working is also from Motorola, but has a blue label on the front. I have no idea if that means anything or not. But, when I go to get a new card for my older Premier, I'll be asking for one with a blue label on the front. All the ones that have failed on me have had the red label on it.


----------



## jfh3

Sadara said:


> I hope I can get back to the hours and hours of recordings that are on that Tivo... once I get a new card in it and working properly.


You should still see those recordings, whether you have a CableCARD in the box or not.

Never seen a Motorola M-Card with blue labeling - everyone I've seen is red - can you post a picture of front and back of the card?

(CableCARDs rarely fail, despite what field techs say. Most "failures" are because the back office can't pair/validate them properly)


----------



## jfh3

lessd said:


> I have had that exact problem a small number of times and my solution is to reboot the TiVo that you are trying to xfer from, all works great after that. (and nine minutes of reboot time)


Thanks. That was it.


----------



## djwilso

lessd said:


> I have had that exact problem a small number of times and my solution is to reboot the TiVo that you are trying to xfer from, all works great after that. (and nine minutes of reboot time)


Yep, I have had this happen as well with earlier TiVos. Thankfully, the Elite boot time is only like 3 minutes.


----------



## srwoodbridge

If you have problems in the future you might call the Cox self install number 1-877-820-8202. The techs there were very aware of cable cards and what they needed to do to get them working.


----------



## generaltso

djwilso said:


> Well, WeaKnees is selling them that way (2TB internal + 2TB external), so at least they have (hopefully) tested it.


That doesn't really mean anything. They sell Premieres that way too, but I don't think anyone else has figured out how to do it. I would imagine the 1TB WD Expander will work, but the real question is whether or not we'll be able to manually marry an external 2TB (or larger) external drive using known methods.


----------



## aaronwt

generaltso said:


> That doesn't really mean anything. They sell Premieres that way too, but I don't think anyone else has figured out how to do it. I would imagine the 1TB WD Expander will work, but the real question is whether or not we'll be able to manually marry an external 2TB (or larger) external drive using known methods.


The 1TB expander sold on the TiVo website says that it works with the ELite.


----------



## generaltso

aaronwt said:


> The 1TB expander sold on the TiVo website says that it works with the ELite.


Yup, that's why I imagine that one will work. The problem with trying conventional methods to marry a larger external drive is that you would either have to do it directly with the stock drive (which leaves you no backup if something goes wrong), or make a copy of the stock drive first. I don't mind devoting another 2TB drive to the copy, but it will take a few days to make that copy and I'm not going to want to devote the first few days with my new Elite to waiting.


----------



## jfh3

generaltso said:


> Yup, that's why I imagine that one will work. The problem with trying conventional methods to marry a larger external drive is that you would either have to do it directly with the stock drive (which leaves you no backup if something goes wrong), or make a copy of the stock drive first. I don't mind devoting another 2TB drive to the copy, but it will take a few days to make that copy and I'm not going to want to devote the first few days with my new Elite to waiting.


I made a copy of a virgin 2TB drive in about 20-something hours. I am going to try to copy/expand to a 3TB today.

I have a WD/AV 1TB DVR expanded drive that I can try with an Elite to verify it works (it should), but I'm more interested in how Weaknees gets around the firmware check TiVo does to only allow the supported external drives.


----------



## rainwater

jfh3 said:


> I made a copy of a virgin 2TB drive in about 20-something hours. I am going to try to copy/expand to a 3TB today.
> 
> I have a WD/AV 1TB DVR expanded drive that I can try with an Elite to verify it works (it should), but I'm more interested in how Weaknees gets around the firmware check TiVo does to only allow the supported external drives.


Are you sure Weaknees isn't using 2 internal drives? That's what the description seems to imply. In that case, there is no check for a valid external drive.


----------



## generaltso

jfh3 said:


> I'm more interested in how Weaknees gets around the firmware check TiVo does to only allow the supported external drives.


That's not the problem. The TiVo doesn't do a check after the drives are married, so it's just the automatic marrying through the TiVo that doesn't work with unsupported drives. You can manually marry the internal and external drives with a computer and then use them with a TiVo. The problem is that the Premiere doesn't work with total space more than 2TB (internal and external combined). Weaknees obviously found a way around that since they sell a 4TB Premiere.

But now that the Elite (in theory) supports the 1TB expander, the 2TB limitation must be gone. Now the question is how big can we go if we manually marry the drives? There's a good chance the Elite won't boot from a 3TB drive. But we may still be able to add a 2TB drive as an external.


----------



## aaronwt

rainwater said:


> Are you sure Weaknees isn't using 2 internal drives? That's what the description seems to imply. In that case, there is no check for a valid external drive.


Doesn't it say two 2TB drives"..Second hard drive is in an external case and requires a power connection."

EDIT: I was looking at the XL one. The Elite says " (4 TB - 2 TB Internal plus 2 TB External)"


----------



## rainwater

aaronwt said:


> Doesn't it say two 2TB drives"..Second hard drive is in an external case and requires a power connection."
> 
> EIDT: I was looking at the XL one. The Elite says " (4 TB - 2 TB Internal plus 2 TB External)"


Oops, I completely missed that. Like was said, they are just already married most likely.


----------



## djwilso

Has anyone gotten Netflix to play yet on their Elite?

I've had my support ticket open with TiVo for a couple days now, and these have been their directions:

Interaction #1



> First go to Live TV and change the channels to get the tuner to reset. Then go into the main TiVo Central menu then Restart the HD menus. Please press Thumbs down then Thumbs Up followed by pressing the Play button twice. It's a total of 4 buttons pressed one after another. The screen will momentarily flash blank and then the menu will restart.
> 
> Please force a manual connection to TiVo service. Under TiVo Central > Messages and Settings > Settings > Network and Phone > Connect to TiVo Service Now


This had no effect.

Interaction #2



> Okay, so what you are going to need to do is log onto your account at www.tivo.com/mma . After that, you are going to want to go to Change DVR Preferences. Disable both video sharing and video downloads. Force a connection to the TiVo service after two hours (TiVo Central > Messages and Settings > Settings > Phone and Network > Connect to TiVo Service Now) Then, enable both video sharing and video downloads wait two hours and then force another connection. After that, powercycle the TiVo box. To perform a powercycle you will need to just unplug the power from the back of the TiVo box for about 15 seconds, after which you can plug it back in.


This, of course, is the set of instructions to get the Video Providers List to populate in the first place, and has no bearing on Netflix functionality. I had already included in my earlier responses to them that I had performed these steps and had gotten my VPL to populate, but that it did not fix the Netflix error.

I am just wondering. Do these support people talk to each other and realize that ALL Elite owners are having the same Netflix issue?

From this response, I sense a lack of ownership of the problem, or they don't care, or they're just trying to get you out of the way to go to the next problem... I just don't know.

I really wish TiVoStephen would chime in and tell us what is really going on.


----------



## jrtroo

It is not clear who you are talking with, but that sounds like you are talking with CSRs, which have the ownership of no problems. They are only set up to address the questions that have answers, and handing off to support is their answer here.

if you are talking with technicians, they likely do not have authority to give the behind the scenes view of things, and only can lead you down the same paths they are taking.


----------



## djwilso

jrtroo said:


> It is not clear who you are talking with, but that sounds like you are talking with CSRs, which have the ownership of no problems. They are only set up to address the questions that have answers, and handing off to support is their answer here.
> 
> if you are talking with technicians, they likely do not have authority to give the behind the scenes view of things, and only can lead you down the same paths they are taking.


Yes, each time I add an update to my issue, it is always a different person that responds. This removes any sense of continuity and ensures that problems take much longer than necessary to resolve.

I would hope that each time they open the ticket up that they would review it from the beginning, but it only seems as if they review the most recent response and ignore anything from earlier.

I see it as a perfect way to maximize the frustration of end-users and at the same time shield the end-users from the people with any real knowledge.


----------



## djwilso

I just had a spontaneous reboot 10 minutes ago. I was just watching TV and pressing no remote buttons and it just restarted.

Very strange.


----------



## aaronwt

jrtroo said:


> It is not clear who you are talking with, but that sounds like you are talking with CSRs, which have the ownership of no problems. They are only set up to address the questions that have answers, and handing off to support is their answer here.
> 
> if you are talking with technicians, they likely do not have authority to give the behind the scenes view of things, and only can lead you down the same paths they are taking.


When I called and talked to a CSR he said all the Elites were having an issue and also some of the two tuner Premieres


----------



## Replevin

djwilso said:


> I just had a spontaneous reboot 10 minutes ago. I was just watching TV and pressing no remote buttons and it just restarted.
> 
> Very strange.


I've had several too. Also a total lock-up.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

Replevin said:


> I've had several too. Also a total lock-up.


Same issue. Twice last night while recording. PITA


----------



## jfh3

Replevin said:


> I've had several too. Also a total lock-up.


Same here.


----------



## wackymann

Seriously? Reboots? That is awful. If mine does it once, it's going back to TiVo.

My original Series 3 hasn't rebooted itself once since I bought it.


----------



## steve614

wackymann said:


> My original Series 3 hasn't rebooted itself once since I bought it.


So, are you saying that your S3 is still running the software version it was shipped with?


----------



## wackymann

steve614 said:


> So, are you saying that your S3 is still running the software version it was shipped with?


I'm saying it has never rebooted at an unexpected time with ANY version of software. Of course it reboots for software upgrades. Then and only then


----------



## jfh3

FYI - I have put in a request to move this thread to the Premiere forum.

*** and the admins have moved it. Thanks!


----------



## djwilso

And yet another unexplained, spontaneous reboot just occurred. What the heck...?


----------



## aaronwt

After it reboots are all four tuners always on the same channel?


----------



## PrimeRisk

aaronwt said:


> After it reboots are all four tuners always on the same channel?


Yes, until you, a Season Pass, or Suggestion causes a tuner change.


----------



## jenz

djwilso said:


> And yet another unexplained, spontaneous reboot just occurred. What the heck...?


w/o trying to jinx my Elite, I'm not seeing this issue. I'd return it since you're still within your window and get a new unit.


----------



## djwilso

jenz said:


> w/o trying to jinx my Elite, I'm not seeing this issue. I'd return it since you're still within your window and get a new unit.


If I were to return it, how would I go about getting my PLS moved to the replacement box?


----------



## ADG

Quick question please. I see a number of posts about transferring from a Premiere to an Elite. There's no reason I shouldn't be able to transfer programs from an S3 to an Elite, is there? Thanks.

Also, I'm expecting the Elite within a couple of days, but this reboot thing that's being reported is concerning me. Does that seem to be a widespread issue or just a few users? Thanks again.


----------



## danjw1

ADG said:


> Quick question please. I see a number of posts about transferring from a Premiere to an Elite. There's no reason I shouldn't be able to transfer programs from an S3 to an Elite, is there? Thanks.
> 
> Also, I'm expecting the Elite within a couple of days, but this reboot thing that's being reported is concerning me. Does that seem to be a widespread issue or just a few users? Thanks again.


Only if they are marked as copy protected, the same ones you can't transfer to a computer. The issue that has been discussed is streaming from an Elite to another Tivo, which isn't working. It is unlikely to ever work with a Series 3, but should in the future work with Premieres.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

I'm not sure I care about Hulu Plus, but I am wondering about the six months free offer. Does that offer apply to all Premieres or only those purchased from TIVO? If it does apply, how is it activated?


----------



## ADG

danjw1 said:


> Only if they are marked as copy protected, the same ones you can't transfer to a computer. The issue that has been discussed is streaming from an Elite to another Tivo, which isn't working. It is unlikely to ever work with a Series 3, but should in the future work with Premieres.


So yes, I can transfer programs - correct?


----------



## MC Hammer

HenryFarpolo said:


> I'm not sure I care about Hulu Plus, but I am wondering about the six months free offer. Does that offer apply to all Premieres or only those purchased from TIVO? If it does apply, how is it activated?


tivo.com/huluplusoffer


----------



## danjw1

ADG said:


> So yes, I can transfer programs - correct?


Yes, any that are not marked as copy protected. There may be some that your cable provider has marked as copy protected. If you can transfer it to a computer, you can transfer it to an elite.


----------



## djwilso

ADG said:


> So yes, I can transfer programs - correct?


Yes, transferring non-copy protected shows works between the Elite and Series 3.

But this is not streaming, only copying.


----------



## jfh3

Tivo still does not have a fix to the Netflix communication error problem. Level 2 has no information date on a fix.

*If you have an Elite and cannot play a Netflix program from your instant queue (which should be everyone with an Elite), please call into Tivo support to report that you are having this problem*

Call 877-367-8486, option 4, and say something like "I know you guys are aware of the Netflix communication problem - can you please add my Tivo to the list of those having the problem?"

(NOTE - this is NOT the same problem as the Video On Demand/VPL providers list being empty or not showing up. If you have that problem, see the first post in this thread for the fix).


----------



## ADG

djwilso said:


> Yes, transferring non-copy protected shows works between the Elite and Series 3.
> 
> But this is not streaming, only copying.


Thank you.


----------



## David_SG

ADG said:


> Also, I'm expecting the Elite within a couple of days, but this reboot thing that's being reported is concerning me. Does that seem to be a widespread issue or just a few users? Thanks again.


I'm not having this issue (knock on wood).


----------



## PrimeRisk

djwilso said:


> And yet another unexplained, spontaneous reboot just occurred. What the heck...?


Do you have your TiVo hooked up to a good UPS? The Premiere units seem to be somewhat sensitive to power brown-outs, even ones that don't impact other electronics. I have an Elite and haven't seen this type of behavior at all.


----------



## Sadara

So far so good here. Now that it is setup, all seems good here. I sure hope I don't get spontaneous reboots. That would suck!


----------



## PrimeRisk

HenryFarpolo said:


> I'm not sure I care about Hulu Plus, but I am wondering about the six months free offer. Does that offer apply to all Premieres or only those purchased from TIVO? If it does apply, how is it activated?


It's not a bad deal to get the 6 months free. I activated mine off of a TiVo bought directly from TiVo, but it wouldn't hurt anything to try. Just go to:

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html

Just follow the instructions and you'll be up and running in no time.


----------



## djwilso

PrimeRisk said:


> Do you have your TiVo hooked up to a good UPS? The Premiere units seem to be somewhat sensitive to power brown-outs, even ones that don't impact other electronics. I have an Elite and haven't seen this type of behavior at all.


Yes, I have all of my equipment connected to an APC 865 watt/1500VA home theater UPS (J15BLK).

I previously had my Series 3 connected to this same UPS and it never had any issues with strange reboots.

I have turned off pyTiVo on my server and TiVo Desktop on my laptop and the Elite has been up for nearly 14 hours.


----------



## jfh3

I just spend 90 minutes on the phone with a very tenacious rep that was trying to get to the bottom of the "are we supposed to be able to use MRS yet?" issue.

Both the level 1 and level 2 support folks have very little information on MRS or even software level 14.9

Since there are only TWO reports of people being able to stream copy-protected programs, it seems like they may (for whatever reason) have had their TSNs authorized for this function, while other Elite owners have not.

Based on everything I know, I'm going to take the position that the MRS function is not currently generally available and will not be until TiVo sends a patch and/or updates server side authorizations to enable it.

It appears that MRS will be available at some point between any Premieres (base/XL or Elite) and/or the cable-company-only Previews, but is not enabled today.

If anyone has SPECIFIC information to the contrary, please post it here.

If there is anyone from TiVo reading that can provide a definitive answer on whether Elite to Elite streaming should be available now, please PM me if you don't want to post here.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

PrimeRisk said:


> It's not a bad deal to get the 6 months free. I activated mine off of a TiVo bought directly from TiVo, but it wouldn't hurt anything to try. Just go to:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html
> 
> Just follow the instructions and you'll be up and running in no time.


Thanks. I tried that and get a reply that my box does not qualify. Must be on boxes purchased from TIVO. I will give CS a shot tomorrow.


----------



## PrimeRisk

So I just got done dancing with support for the Netflix problem and I'm getting a different answer...

CSR is saying:
-Netflix is not enabled for Elites yet and won't be until v15 of the software. 
-They have no timeline for the release of 15. 
- When I pressed saying that if it wasn't in the next 26 days (when the PLS return privileges expire) that I might as well box it up this afternoon. She said don't expect it this year.

Of course this came out after she made me go through a forced call, reboot, disconnect all Netflix devices, rebooting and re-enrolling in Netflix again. For those of you not familiar with dis-enrolling devices with Netflix, it's an all or nothing gig. You can't kick out 1 device, you have to kick them all.


----------



## rdodolak

HenryFarpolo said:


> Thanks. I tried that and get a reply that my box does not qualify. Must be on boxes purchased from TIVO. I will give CS a shot tomorrow.


The Hulu Plus offer seems to be only valid for Premiere/XL boxes and not the Elites.


----------



## PrimeRisk

djwilso said:


> Yes, I have all of my equipment connected to an APC 865 watt/1500VA home theater UPS (J15BLK).
> 
> I previously had my Series 3 connected to this same UPS and it never had any issues with strange reboots.
> 
> I have turned off pyTiVo on my server and TiVo Desktop on my laptop and the Elite has been up for nearly 14 hours.


Well, i think you're safe in the power department with that unit. The S3 wasn't known to be power sensitive like the Premieres are, though I will note that the Elites are different animals from the Premieres too.  Of note, I do have pytivo and kmttg running in my environment and I haven't had any stability problems.

I say box it up and take it back. Get another unit you may just have gotten a lemon.


----------



## rdodolak

PrimeRisk said:


> For those of you not familiar with dis-enrolling devices with Netflix, it's an all or nothing gig. You can't kick out 1 device, you have to kick them all.


I hate that Netflix changed this a while back. You use to be able to see a list of devices that were enrolled and had the option to deactivate single devices.


----------



## morac

rdodolak said:


> I hate that Netflix changed this a while back. You use to be able to see a list of devices that were enrolled and had the option to deactivate single devices.


I complained to Netflix about this when they changed it and was told it was done to prevent account sharing. I told them, I should at least be able to see what devices are on my account even if I can't cancel them. The phone rep took a note of that, but apparently it was ignored.


----------



## PrimeRisk

jfh3 said:


> I just spend 90 minutes on the phone with a very tenacious rep that was trying to get to the bottom of the "are we supposed to be able to use MRS yet?" issue.
> <snip>


I think I was on at the same time and they may not be having a good time fielding upset Elite customers today. While I was trying to get some traction on the Netflix issue and waiting through the reboots I asked about MRS and at first the CSR played dumb and talked about MRV. I just said, come on, I know the difference and my Premiers do it. She asked if I had cableco provided equipment, I said no (and she knew that as she looked up my account). She put me on hold and talked to someone else. When she came back she said that apparently it is enabled for some people, but it is not officially supported on anything but the Q and the Preview. She went on to say "You should know if you're supposed to have it". Ack...hope I don't lose it now.


----------



## MC Hammer

rdodolak said:


> I hate that Netflix changed this a while back. You use to be able to see a list of devices that were enrolled and had the option to deactivate single devices.


Why don't you just deactivate it on the box itself...


----------



## dianebrat

I have the weirdest issue that's now going on it's 3rd or 4th day, channels I have deselected keep coming back as active, in particular an assortment of SHO and HBO channels in SD keep coming back, but the HD channels don't.

I know I've unchecked them, next day they're back when I see it trying to record something on them which won't work since I don't subscribe.


----------



## jfh3

PrimeRisk said:


> So I just got done dancing with support for the Netflix problem and I'm getting a different answer...
> 
> CSR is saying:
> -Netflix is not enabled for Elites yet and won't be until v15 of the software.
> -They have no timeline for the release of 15.
> - When I pressed saying that if it wasn't in the next 26 days (when the PLS return privileges expire) that I might as well box it up this afternoon. She said don't expect it this year.


Sigh. Another day, a different answer. 

I HOPE she was confused, and maybe she is referring to a new Netflix interface, as opposed to using the current interface on an Elite.

I've spoke to a number of reps and received a number of responses on the Netflix communication error problem and this is the first indication that we are supposed to believe Tivo took away a feature on the Elite that works on every other level of the Premiere, S3, THD.


----------



## PrimeRisk

MC Hammer said:


> Why don't you just deactivate it on the box itself...


I've never seen an option to deactivate it directly on the box. Where are you seeing that option?


----------



## jfh3

PrimeRisk said:


> I think I was on at the same time and they may not be having a good time fielding upset Elite customers today. While I was trying to get some traction on the Netflix issue and waiting through the reboots I asked about MRS and at first the CSR played dumb and talked about MRV. I just said, come on, I know the difference and my Premiers do it. She asked if I had cableco provided equipment, I said no (and she knew that as she looked up my account). She put me on hold and talked to someone else. When she came back she said that apparently it is enabled for some people, but it is not officially supported on anything but the Q and the Preview. She went on to say "You should know if you're supposed to have it". Ack...hope I don't lose it now.


LOL! I wish you would have asked her how we are supposed to know ... 

as for the "not officially supported on anything but the Q and Preview" - I sure wish we could GET an OFFICIAL statement from Tivo (and not the first/second level support teams who seems to be just as much in the dark as we are) on if this is true.

There will be a number of VERY PISSED OFF Elite owners (including me) if MRS is limited to only the Q/Preview combo.


----------



## jfh3

MC Hammer said:


> Why don't you just deactivate it on the box itself...


Are you talking about talking it out of the VPL?

Or taking it off the My Shows list?

(Neither one of those solves the current Netflix communication error issue).


----------



## PrimeRisk

jfh3 said:


> Sigh. Another day, a different answer.
> 
> I HOPE she was confused, and maybe she is referring to a new Netflix interface, as opposed to using the current interface on an Elite.
> 
> I've spoke to a number of reps and received a number of responses on the Netflix communication error problem and this is the first indication that we are supposed to believe Tivo took away a feature on the Elite that works on every other level of the Premiere, S3, THD.


I hope she's wrong too as I want the Elite in the home theatre and I don't want to have yet another device to mess with to get Netflix for the next few months. I REALLY am not in favor of buying vaporware as things often just don't end up getting delivered or they don't get delivered they way they're supposed to.

Hopefully TiVo engineering will hear how upset people are and move up a patch to fix the current Netflix application. Though it may not be them at all, it may be Netflix not allowing a different device type to connect to its service.


----------



## MC Hammer

PrimeRisk said:


> I've never seen an option to deactivate it directly on the box. Where are you seeing that option?


SDUI -> Video On Demand -> Netflix -> Netflix Account Information -> Deactivate this device


----------



## caddyroger

dianebrat said:


> I have the weirdest issue that's now going on it's 3rd or 4th day, channels I have deselected keep coming back as active, in particular an assortment of SHO and HBO channels in SD keep coming back, but the HD channels don't.
> 
> I know I've unchecked them, next day they're back when I see it trying to record something on them which won't work since I don't subscribe.


You are not by your self. I having the same problem. I scheduled a football game this morning but it did record.


----------



## rdodolak

MC Hammer said:


> Why don't you just deactivate it on the box itself...


I don't think all netflix capable boxes have an option to deactivate it directly from the box. Also how do you deactivate computers which have been previously added to a netflix account without deactivating all devices?



morac said:


> I complained to Netflix about this when they changed it and was told it was done to prevent account sharing. I told them, I should at least be able to see what devices are on my account even if I can't cancel them. The phone rep took a note of that, but apparently it was ignored.


I figured that's what they would say their reasoning was although I don't see how it prevents account sharing. It just makes it more or a pain for account holders.


----------



## MC Hammer

rdodolak said:


> I don't think all netflix capable boxes have an option to deactivate it directly from the box. Also how do you deactivate computers which have been previously added to a netflix account without deactivating all devices?
> 
> I figured that's what they would say their reasoning was although I don't see how it prevents account sharing. It just makes it more or a pain for account holders.


Scroll up a few inches and read my earlier post.


----------



## morac

rdodolak said:


> I figured that's what they would say their reasoning was although I don't see how it prevents account sharing. It just makes it more or a pain for account holders.


Well previously you could add and remove devices of friends from your account. Now it's all or nothing so you'd have to remove your devices as well. With no device limit anymore though, you're right it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## jfh3

MC Hammer said:


> SDUI -> Video On Demand -> Netflix -> Netflix Account Information -> Deactivate this device


Just for grins, I tried

- Force connection to Tivo
- Deactivate Netflix from Account Info screen.
- Force connection to Tivo
- Activate Netflix
- Force connection to Tivo
- Select program from Netflix queue
- Hit Play.
- Prayed to Tivo deity.

"An error occurred communicating with Netflix. Please try again".

:down::down::down:

Nice idea though.


----------



## MC Hammer

Are there ANY Elite users that can successfully use Netflix?

If yes, shoot me a PM.


----------



## jfh3

PrimeRisk said:


> Hopefully TiVo engineering will hear how upset people are and move up a patch to fix the current Netflix application.


People have to report the problem so we get some decent call volumes. That may be the only thing that will get the attention we need.



> Though it may not be them at all, it may be Netflix not allowing a different device type to connect to its service.


Good point. Hadn't really thought of that as a possibility, though Netflix clearly knows enough about it for the box to be activated and show the UI.


----------



## rdodolak

MC Hammer said:


> Scroll up a few inches and read my earlier post.


I saw your earlier post but it only applies to deactivating Netflix on a TiVo box. For example, if I want to deactivate one netflix enabled box (e.g. a computer) we're now forced to deactivate all boxes and then have to reactivate all of the other netflix enabled boxes (e.g. TiVo boxes, etc.) again.

Also, it appears you can only deactivate a TiVo box through the SD menu and not the HD menu.


----------



## jfh3

MC Hammer said:


> Are there ANY Elite users that can successfully use Netflix?
> 
> If yes, shoot me a PM.


Why a PM? Just post here.

There has not been a single report of an Elite user being able to play a Netflix program.


----------



## rdodolak

PrimeRisk said:


> So I just got done dancing with support for the Netflix problem and I'm getting a different answer...
> 
> CSR is saying:
> -Netflix is not enabled for Elites yet and won't be until v15 of the software.
> -They have no timeline for the release of 15.
> - When I pressed saying that if it wasn't in the next 26 days (when the PLS return privileges expire) that I might as well box it up this afternoon. She said don't expect it this year.
> 
> Of course this came out after she made me go through a forced call, reboot, disconnect all Netflix devices, rebooting and re-enrolling in Netflix again. For those of you not familiar with dis-enrolling devices with Netflix, it's an all or nothing gig. You can't kick out 1 device, you have to kick them all.


I'm guessing the CSR is mistaken but I wonder if this is actually an issue on TiVo's end or whether it's on Netflix's end.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> Well previously you could add and remove devices of friends from your account. Now it's all or nothing so you'd have to remove your devices as well. With no device limit anymore though, you're right it doesn't make much sense.


Why would there be devices of friends on your account? You are only supposed to have your devices on your own account.

If many people were doing that I can see why they made changes.

EDIT: Did this thread get moved? I could have sworn it was in the Coffee House area.

I also see that Pandora is working fine on the Elite. Now if they can get Hulu+ and Netflix working for me.


----------



## jfh3

aaronwt said:


> Did this thread get moved? I could have sworn it was in the Coffee House area.


Yes, I asked the site admins to move it.



> Now if they can get Hulu+ and Netflix working for me.


Can you explain your HuluPlus problem?


----------



## aaronwt

jfh3 said:


> Yes, I asked the site admins to move it.
> 
> Can you explain your HuluPlus problem?


Until this evening HULU+ would load and then get stuck on the opening page and then eventually it would exist to the Elite menus and say it couldn't connect and try later. When I tried this evening, it was no longer getting stuck on the first page. I could now look at my subscriptions and select an episode to play. But after I selected, a minute or so later the same message would pop up again after it exited out of the Hulu+ application.


----------



## SullyND

PrimeRisk said:


> So I just got done dancing with support for the Netflix problem and I'm getting a different answer...
> 
> CSR is saying:
> -Netflix is not enabled for Elites yet and won't be until v15 of the software.
> -They have no timeline for the release of 15.





rdodolak said:


> I'm guessing the CSR is mistaken but I wonder if this is actually an issue on TiVo's end or whether it's on Netflix's end.


Well, unless TiVo is shipping customers to the UK I'm guessing the CSR is at least incorrect about the version number.

15 is what the VirginTiVos run.


----------



## L David Matheny

djwilso said:


> If I were to return it, how would I go about getting my PLS moved to the replacement box?


If your box is defective and you've had it for less than 30 days (it is an Elite, right?), then I think a call to TiVo should get you a new unit with the PLS transferred to it. I don't know exactly how they would handle the logistics of the exchange.


----------



## MC Hammer

SullyND said:


> Well, unless TiVo is shipping customers to the UK I'm guessing the CSR is at least incorrect about the version number.
> 
> 15 is what the VirginTiVos run.


Whats the next logical software version after 14.9? 

14.5 -> 14.6 -> 14.7 -> 14.8 -> 14.8b -> 14.8c -> 14.9 -> 15.0


----------



## SullyND

MC Hammer said:


> Whats the next logical software version after 14.9?
> 
> 14.5 -> 14.6 -> 14.7 -> 14.8 -> 14.8b -> 14.8c -> 14.9 -> 15.0


Sure, but 15 is what the VirginTiVos run, and source code for 16 has been posted on TiVo's website.

Has anyone tried to contact @TiVoDesign about it? (The Netflix issues)


----------



## rdodolak

Out of curiosity what's the first three digits of a TiVo Elite TSN?


----------



## MC Hammer

rdodolak said:


> Out of curiosity what's the first three digits of a TiVo Elite TSN?


758


----------



## Tivogre

aaronwt said:


> Until this evening HULU+ would load and then get stuck on the opening page and then eventually it would exist to the Elite menus and say it couldn't connect and try later. When I tried this evening, it was no longer getting stuck on the first page. I could now look at my subscriptions and select an episode to play. But after I selected, a minute or so later the same message would pop up again after it exited out of the Hulu+ application.


Hulu IS working for me. I've watched several shows.

No Netflix, however.


----------



## tomm1079

jfh3 said:


> LOL! I wish you would have asked her how we are supposed to know ...
> 
> as for the "not officially supported on anything but the Q and Preview" - I sure wish we could GET an OFFICIAL statement from Tivo (and not the first/second level support teams who seems to be just as much in the dark as we are) on if this is true.
> 
> There will be a number of VERY PISSED OFF Elite owners (including me) if MRS is limited to only the Q/Preview combo.


This is why I have not gotten an Elite yet. I want to see it officially enabled between Elite and Premiers then ill go get one.


----------



## deathpulse

My initial impressions:

A/V setup:
+ Optoma HD-80 1080p front projector modded to allow 1080p 24FPS
+ Onkyo NR5008 reciever
+ NHT Super 2 front speakers
+ NHT Center
+ NHT side/rear (super 0's)
+ Primary Sub - Velodyne hd-10
+ Secondary Sub - powered crappy Onkyo
+ Content provider - Verizon FIOS 

Impressions after 2 hrs:
1. Setup was a breeze - pulled M-Card from my old 2TB HD Tivo and popped it into Elite. Followed on screen instructions all worked well!

1.5 One quirky thing - I had to manually "test" the screen resolutions for the Tivo to tell my my system was capable of 1080p (vs. 1080i). Dunno why - maybe a FIOS limitation?

2. Sound is MUUUUUUUCH better than the sound on the HD Tivo. Night and day. Dunno why - maybe I had the HD set incorrectly?

3. Network is FAST! I have it hooked up to a Cisco E3000. Seems blinding fast

4. Guide in HD is FAST

5. Reboot is MUUUUUUCH faster than the HD.


Overall - LOVE it. I just purchased lifetime and ended the contract on the HD.


----------



## el8

jfh3 said:


> Same here.


Same. Two spontaneous reboots in the last 24 hours.


----------



## djwilso

PrimeRisk said:


> Well, i think you're safe in the power department with that unit. The S3 wasn't known to be power sensitive like the Premieres are, though I will note that the Elites are different animals from the Premieres too. Of note, I do have pytivo and kmttg running in my environment and I haven't had any stability problems.
> 
> I say box it up and take it back. Get another unit you may just have gotten a lemon.


Well, it has been up for almost a day now, and from what I see there are at least 3 others here in the thread that also said that their Elites have randomly rebooted. I'm going to give it a few more days and see how it holds up.


----------



## jfh3

Very strange problem - box recording 4 shows and a number of items recorded.

From Tivo Central, Select My Shows, Only two folders appear :

<recording symbol> CSI:Miami 
<folder with recording symbol> Bones (2)

both with the recording symbol. No other programs/groups show up. No Suggestions folder, Recently deleted, any other show, folders, no other TiVos, etc.

Left arrow out and then back in - same display.

Changing the sort order to Alphabetical seems to fix the problem, but none of the system folders or networked Tivos show up on the bottom (though they "flash" briefly when you try to scroll past the last program).

Change the sort order back to "By recorded" and only the previous two entries show up.

Switched to HDUI - all programs show up and seem normal. Didn't poke around too much.

Switched back to SDUI - only the two programs show up.

Restarted the box - My Shows still shows only two programs! 

Did a double connect to Tivo service to force log to be sent.

(Trying to display the NPL from a remote Tivo - the screen locks up with "Please Wait ..." for well over a minute, then displays the previous two mentioned items as well as the current recording program. Seems like something is corrupted to me.)

Edit: If I delete the programs that were showing in the SDUI MS list, it seems like all I see in the MS is the list of programs recorded/recording after a particular time.

I've seen a lot of strange things over the years with Tivo - never something like this. Anyone ever seen anything like it?

Really doesn't give me a good feeling ... 

Update: Still in the SDUI, if I turn groups off on the Elite, the My Shows list looks normal. But it's corrupted as soon as I turn groups back on. When trying to access MS from a remote Tivo, the remote Tivo shows the most recent two programs, displays "Please Wait..." and locks hard. Box needed to be hard-reset to recover.

Update 2: Bummer. Deleted the two items remaining in MS and now have a totally empty list. Nothing I do in options changes it.


----------



## morac

jfh3 said:


> Very strange problem - box recording 4 shows and a number of items recorded.
> 
> From Tivo Central, Select My Shows, Only two folders appear :
> 
> <recording symbol> CSI:Miami
> <folder with recording symbol> Bones (2).


The problem you are describing sounds exactly like the problem reported in this post. Hopefully the fix is the same.

Out of curiosity did you copy your Season Passes over using the TiVo web site? I've sometimes had issues with copied season passes. For example, sometimes they become corrupt and I can't edit them in the HD UI or via the iPad app (doing so results in missing show titles in the SD UI).


----------



## tvhank

PrimeRisk said:


> So I just got done dancing with support for the Netflix problem and I'm getting a different answer...
> 
> CSR is saying:
> -Netflix is not enabled for Elites yet and won't be until v15 of the software.
> -They have no timeline for the release of 15.
> - When I pressed saying that if it wasn't in the next 26 days (when the PLS return privileges expire) that I might as well box it up this afternoon. She said don't expect it this year.


I was told today by a CSR that v15 will be out in the next couple of days. Hopefully it's true and that it will solve most of the problems. Can't believe we paid almost $500 for a box that is having so much problems. Never had a problem with any other previous TiVo hardware. Just the spontaneous reboots alone has me really doubting this box. Hopefully it's just software and will be fix soon.


----------



## jfh3

morac said:


> The problem you are describing sounds exactly like the problem reported in this post. Hopefully the fix is the same.


Thanks. Will try that next. Right now, I'm clearing guide data and ToDo list (figured I'd try anything short of CADE)

Update: Reading the referenced thread, the problem I see when trying to access the Elite remotely is as described in that thread.

However, I had deleted all the suggestions and still have the problem with My Shows. I will do some more poking around in the morning. However, at this point, I'm not sure I would "trust" anything without doing a CADE.



> Out of curiosity did you copy your Season Passes over using the TiVo web site?


Yes. My initial set up of this box was to copy everything over using Season Pass manager on the web site. Then I used SPM to re-order everything, since doing a copy all did not keep things in the same order.

However, that was a few days ago and I haven't had any issues until tonight.

If Tivo support doesn't have any ideas tomorrow, I may just do a clear and delete everything, re-pair the cable card and set up all my SPs manually.

But I may end up losing all my recordings if I can't transfer them to another box.


----------



## jfh3

Thanks to morac's post, I poked around a bit. I seem to have solved my SDUI My Shows problem by doing a Clear Program Information and ToDo List.

Why this worked - I don't know, but will review with TiVo support tomorrow.


----------



## jfh3

tvhank said:


> I was told today by a CSR that v15 will be out in the next couple of days. Hopefully it's true and that it will solve most of the problems. Can't believe we paid almost $500 for a box that is having so much problems..


I don't believe the v15 comment for a second. 

As for having so many problems, the only thing we know for certain is an Elite problem is the Netflix communication error. Not enough information to draw any conclusions on reboots yet.


----------



## morac

jfh3 said:


> Thanks to morac's post, I poked around a bit. I seem to have solved my SDUI My Shows problem by doing a Clear Program Information and ToDo List.
> 
> Why this worked - I don't know, but will review with TiVo support tomorrow.


It suggests either bad guide data or a bad season pass (or a combination of the two) as show info in the SD UI comes from data stored on the TiVo itself as opposed to the HD UI which gets its data from the TiVo servers (as does the SPM). Maybe there was a mismatch or something?


----------



## JRodMurph0128

Same communication error with my Elite as well. I also tried to do the scheduling via the Season Pass transfer, but what ended up happening was the season passes showed up on the Elite box, but could not 'read' the guide listings and wasn't scheduling any recordings. I just blew them out and manually re-entered the season passes with my Slide remote. At least I got the SLIDE remote free


----------



## PrimeRisk

tvhank said:


> I was told today by a CSR that v15 will be out in the next couple of days. Hopefully it's true and that it will solve most of the problems. Can't believe we paid almost $500 for a box that is having so much problems. Never had a problem with any other previous TiVo hardware. Just the spontaneous reboots alone has me really doubting this box. Hopefully it's just software and will be fix soon.


I hope you are right about the software release, though many will point out that v15 isn't even slated to be deployed in the US. Hmm, that's an interesting ruse...v15 may very well be out in a few days, we just won't see it...? 

I am with you about the frustration, but you must not have been an early adopter of the Series 2. The S2s started off very roughly. TiVo worked quickly and resolved items very fast in those days. It is frustrating that some of the features don't work and I'm vocal here and with TiVo support about them. That said, I do have faith that they will come through and resolve the issues. If I didn't, I wouldn't be wasting my time here.


----------



## wackymann

It took a while (almost 24 hours) to get my cable card up and running - definitely my worst cable install experience ever, but it works now and it was a Comcast issue, not TiVo.

After that, my Elite seems to be doing fine. It's only been about 24 hours, but I've recorded and watched several shows now without incident. I also copied over a couple of shows from our old TiVo to watch before the cable card was functioning. It was nice to be able to transfer HD shows fast enough to watch them without waiting for it to buffer (i.e. both transfers were faster than real-time).

I decided to set up my season passes manually as a way to clean them up a bit, and that was pretty painless. The user interface seems a lot snappier than my original Series 3. I hated the 30 second scan feature, so I switched it back to the old style 30 second skip with the SPS30S code. I am keeping the SD menus for now. I'm used to them, and they work for me.

The only bug I've seen was weird. I was sitting on top of one of the shows I transferred from the old TiVo, and hit the "clear" button to delete it. But nothing happened. So I hit it again and again and again. And still nothing happened. So then I just hit the select button and deleted it manually from the info/play screen. Has anybody else had this happen? Every other show I've been able to delete with the clear button.

I do miss the OLED display, but I'll get over it. It was kind of too small to read anyways. I really don't know why they don't just put an LED clock on the front panel. I would love that personally. Of course I can buy a separate LED clock, but I shouldn't have to.

I haven't tried any of the streaming video options yet... the only one I ever used before was Youtube, so I'll probably give that a try at some point.


----------



## aaronwt

wackymann said:


> ...................I do miss the OLED display, but I'll get over it. It was kind of too small to read anyways. I really don't know why they don't just put an LED clock on the front panel. I would love that personally. Of course I can buy a separate LED clock, but I shouldn't have to.
> 
> .........


I missed the OLED display when I first go the Premieres but I quickly got used to not having it. If TiVo put a big LED clock on the front of it like cable companies do, and I had no way to turn it off. I would never want a TiVo like that. For me, the clock serves no purpose since I can see the time from multiple devices, inlcuding the TiVo, with one button press.


----------



## brentil

SullyND said:


> Sure, but 15 is what the VirginTiVos run, and source code for 16 has been posted on TiVo's website.
> 
> Has anyone tried to contact @TiVoDesign about it? (The Netflix issues)


Yup, exactly. Unless TiVo plans on standardizing what the Virgin/USA TiVos run on... They've skipped version #'s in the past though for the USA TiVos so I wouldn't be surprised to see our next one here be 16.



jfh3 said:


> I don't believe the v15 comment for a second.
> 
> As for having so many problems, the only thing we know for certain is an Elite problem is the Netflix communication error. Not enough information to draw any conclusions on reboots yet.


I think the TiVo CSRs are getting confused with the updated Virgin TiVo v15 update that is rolling out right now. It gives them the v14.9 features in their v15 interface.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/17/virgin-medias-tivos-get-updated-with-spotify-ios-app-support-a/


----------



## jfh3

For anyone interested in expanding the internal drive - the Comer tool fails on the expand step after successful copying to a 3TB drive (WD30EURS). Not a big surprise. 

I didn't bother to see if the 3TB would boot in the Elite.


----------



## Sadara

After 8 phone calls to Cox, three service techs visiting my house and 5 different cable cards, my Elite is finally setup. What a nightmare!!

My first impressions......

I've had one spontaneous reboot. I was in the middle of transferring shows from another Tivo. And then I decided to download a show from Amazon video at the same time. Boom. Reboot. Once it rebooted it download the show from amazon, then moved on with transferring my recordings.

I've had a few times where the menus were very slow to display for me. I ended up just using the app on my iPad to control the Tivo and had no issues.

Other than those two things, I'm having a good experience with my TiVo Premiere Elite. It's not much different than my other Premiere and I'm quite happy with it. I'm even happier that I can record 4 channels at once.


----------



## aaronwt

Sadara said:


> After 8 phone calls to Cox, three service techs visiting my house and 5 different cable cards, my Elite is finally setup. What a nightmare!!
> 
> My first impressions......
> 
> I've had one spontaneous reboot. I was in the middle of transferring shows from another Tivo. And then I decided to download a show from Amazon video at the same time. Boom. Reboot. Once it rebooted it download the show from amazon, then moved on with transferring my recordings.
> 
> ......


It should be downloading from Amazon and transferring from the other TiVos at the same time. At least I know it does with the Premieres.


----------



## Sadara

aaronwt said:


> It should be downloading from Amazon and transferring from the other TiVos at the same time. At least I know it does with the Premieres.


It should, yes. But, in this case it didn't. Honestly, I'm not that worried about it.


----------



## jfh3

morac said:


> It suggests either bad guide data or a bad season pass (or a combination of the two) as show info in the SD UI comes from data stored on the TiVo itself as opposed to the HD UI which gets its data from the TiVo servers (as does the SPM). Maybe there was a mismatch or something?


The response from Tivo support:

"We do not have a resolution for this issue. It is something we are aware of and working on a resolution on our side. I will escalate your case to be researched for a resolution. In the mean time I would advise for you to use the HD interface."

I really don't want to use the HDUI ... it seems the clear program info worked; we'll see if the problem reoccurs.


----------



## wmcbrine

deathpulse said:


> 1.5 One quirky thing - I had to manually "test" the screen resolutions for the Tivo to tell my my system was capable of 1080p (vs. 1080i). Dunno why - maybe a FIOS limitation?


This is between the TiVo and your TV (or projector, in your case). Fios doesn't enter into it.


----------



## jfh3

@tivodesign is aware of the Netflix problem now.


----------



## djwilso

Here's my latest response from TiVo about the Netflix error on the Elite:



> Thanks so much for trying those troubleshooting steps and they usually address the issue. Since it has not we are determining this is still due to the overall Video On Demand issues being reported. We are still researching what is causing this *and will have this resolved soon.* Thanks again, as we know this is an inconvenience. We are glad the other options are accessible and are looking at why the Netflix error is still occurring.
> 
> When you can force another connection to TiVo service to sync up your account and try to access Netflix to see if the error is updated. Please continue to use reference number XXXXXX-XXXXXX for further contact regarding this request. In order to respond to this email, please log into your account at www.tivo.com/mysupport. Replies directly to this email will not be received.


Is this what others are hearing from Support regarding the issue?


----------



## innocentfreak

No I was told an update is set to roll out next week to the Elites to fix the issue like someone else was previously. I think they mixed up Virgin or the 14.9a which looks like it may be starting the initial roll-out to Premieres based off the other thread.

When I asked about streaming which is mentioned on the Elite page, they said that is only between Elite to Elite lol. 

I did find another bug. TiVo Desktop when looking at the recordings on the Elite pulls incorrect data on when a show is set to delete. I have around 80 recordings for about 22% full. All of mine have the blue dot. In TiVo Desktop half of them have the yellow exclamation point. I also reported this, but I need to double check to see if the Premieres are showing incorrectly also.


----------



## djwilso

My Elite has been up for 26 hours with no reboots.

However, during this time, I haven't done any transfers to/from my S3 and also have had pyTiVo and TiVo Desktop servers disabled.

Also, no downloads from Amazon either.

It's totally unscientific, of course. I might turn everything back on when nothing important is scheduled to record and see if it will cave under the pressure. My guess is that it will.


----------



## jfh3

djwilso said:


> Here's my latest response from TiVo about the Netflix error on the Elite:
> 
> Is this what others are hearing from Support regarding the issue?


Nope. The "the steps usually address the issue" leads me to believe the rep doesn't understand the difference between the empty VPL list and Netflix problems.

However, I just saw some tweets from @tivodesign that indicate that the actual Tivo engineers are aware of the problem, so now we just have to wait for the fix or for a real status update to flow down to the support folks.


----------



## djwilso

innocentfreak said:


> No I was told an update is set to roll out next week to the Elites to fix the issue like someone else was previously. I think they mixed up Virgin or the 14.9a which looks like it may be starting the initial roll-out to Premieres based off the other thread.
> 
> When I asked about streaming which is mentioned on the Elite page, they said that is only between Elite to Elite lol.
> 
> I did find another bug. TiVo Desktop when looking at the recordings on the Elite pulls incorrect data on when a show is set to delete. I have around 80 recordings for about 22% full. All of mine have the blue dot. In TiVo Desktop half of them have the yellow exclamation point. I also reported this, but I need to double check to see if the Premieres are showing incorrectly also.


It sure would be great if they could all agree on an answer and tell everyone the same thing. Otherwise, it makes them look like they really don't know what is happening.


----------



## jfh3

Margaret has provided some clarity on the MRS issue:

"Streaming is not currently supported. (Still checking on the Netflix issue.)"


----------



## wtherrell

Elite was delivered Friday. Got it all wired up Fri. Evening. Sat. Morn. Called Time Warner number. They wanted to do a truck roll. I said no, you have to support self install. They said someone will call you back. They did:
"Hello, I am (name redacted) and I am part of the Time Warner management team, How may I help you?" I told them I wanted to self-install CC and TA. She said "We don't support that, we will need to set up a service appointment." I told her about the FCC requirement. She said she would check into it and call me back. Meanwhile I called the 5889 number. After a 90 minute hold, the SA CableCard was up and running. Those folks know their stuff. The TA was another matter. Blinked different patterns all day Saturday. Finally Sunday morning the TA light was steady green but TA would not connect to the Elite. (Finally turned out to be defective USB cable TWC supplied with the TA.) Whew!! Finally!
Pros: 4 Tuners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MOCA
Better Sound. 
2TB

Cons:

1. HD menus. Noticeable lag when menus screen changes. Also when selecting programs in upcoming episodes list you are dumped back to the beginning of the list instead of where you were last. In my old SD menus I could one-click to end of list then work my way back up the list and each time the list came back after scheduling a show it would come back to where I was in the list. I'm going back to SD menus even though it's confusing as to which TIVO I am currently dealing with. 
2. Loses MOCA when Tuning Adapter is put into the system. It was working fine before. 
3. Season pass manager still records multiple repeat showings of the same show even though I have it set to first runs only. Happens all the time on Golf Channel even if an (R) appears in the program info. Requires me to set each episode manually from upcoming episode list. A major PITA. This is not unique to the Elite but happens with all my Tivos. Was hoping they would have fixed this by now. 
4.Somehow, I think for the money this costs, they could have thrown in at least a glow-remote.

On a final note, I want to thank all you guys here in the forums who have given me so much help and info on this. YOU are grrreat!


----------



## innocentfreak

Disappointing about the streaming, but not surprising. Hopefully it really is just the 14.9 update that is needed on the Premieres. 

It does seem like a bit of an oversight if not just the 14.9 update that is needed since they specifially mention it on the Elite page. 

I am not that concerned about the Netflix issue though because I really don't use Netflix anymore.


----------



## innocentfreak

wtherrell said:


> Cons:
> 
> 1. HD menus. Noticeable lag when menus screen changes. Also when selecting programs in upcoming episodes list you are dumped back to the beginning of the list instead of where you were last. In my old SD menus I could one-click to end of list then work my way back up the list and each time the list came back after scheduling a show it would come back to where I was in the list. I'm going back to SD menus even though it's confusing as to which TIVO I am currently dealing with.


This could be your internet connection. It could also be that it is still indexing so give it 24 hours.



wtherrell said:


> 3. Season pass manager still records multiple repeat showings of the same show even though I have it set to first runs only. Happens all the time on Golf Channel even if an (R) appears in the program info. Requires me to set each episode manually from upcoming episode list. A major PITA. This is not unique to the Elite but happens with all my Tivos. Was hoping they would have fixed this by now.
> 4.Somehow, I think for the money this costs, they could have thrown in at least a glow-remote.
> 
> On a final note, I want to thank all you guys here in the forums who have given me so much help and info on this. YOU are grrreat!


Don't forget this Elite is a new DVR. Even if you set new only it will use the 28 day rule to determine what to record. Since these episodes may have aired in the last month prior to the Elite, it will treat them as new. It doesn't know you recorded them previously on another TiVo. It will work itself out after 28 days since you hooked it up. Also don't forget it is still building the index so it will update as it does so.

As far as the Golf Channel repeats, this is probably just poor guide data so it doesn't have enough to go on to judge the episode especially if it happens on other TiVos.

4. I think you mean the Slide. It comes with the silver band Glo remote.


----------



## wackymann

Yeah I got the glo remote too... I was actually happy about it. I didn't want a slide remote, but I thought it would probably come with the Elite. I obviously didn't care enough to check before I bought


----------



## wackymann

After reading about all of these cable card nightmares, I'm wondering if it's partly because the cable guys haven't been installing very many cable cards lately. My installer said that he had been driving around with 2 M-cards in his van collecting dust for quite some time. The first one he tried wasn't even in Comcast's database anymore, so he couldn't get it to work at all. Luckily the other one he had was in there, and I FINALLY got it activated and validated over the phone almost 24 hours later. Of the 3 installs I've had over the years, this was by far the most difficult.


----------



## jfh3

wtherrell said:


> 2. Loses MOCA when Tuning Adapter is put into the system. It was working fine before.


Can you please clarify this comment? Are you saying that MoCA no longer works for you once the TA is plugged into the Elite? If so, this would seem to be a pretty big problem.


----------



## jfh3

wackymann said:


> After reading about all of these cable card nightmares, I'm wondering if it's partly because the cable guys haven't been installing very many cable cards lately. My installer said that he had been driving around with 2 M-cards in his van collecting dust for quite some time. The first one he tried wasn't even in Comcast's database anymore, so he couldn't get it to work at all. Luckily the other one he had was in there, and I FINALLY got it activated and validated over the phone almost 24 hours later. Of the 3 installs I've had over the years, this was by far the most difficult.


I'm sure that CableCARD installs are involved in a tiny fraction of service requests. Essentially, the only devices that use them these days are Tivos and the Ceton and Silicon Dust tuners. If the cable companies were not allowed to prestage/install cable cards in their own boxes, it would be a far different story.


----------



## steve614

innocentfreak said:


> I did find another bug. TiVo Desktop when looking at the recordings on the Elite pulls incorrect data on when a show is set to delete. I have around 80 recordings for about 22% full. All of mine have the blue dot. In TiVo Desktop half of them have the yellow exclamation point. I also reported this, but I need to double check to see if the Premieres are showing incorrectly also.


I assume you are using the HDUI?
I think I remember people noticing this when the 1st Premiere was released. Something about the HDUI displaying the dot icons differently.
If you switch to the SDUI, do the icons change?


----------



## innocentfreak

steve614 said:


> I assume you are using the HDUI?
> I think I remember people noticing this when the 1st Premiere was released. Something about the HDUI displaying the dot icons differently.
> If you switch to the SDUI, do the icons change?


Yes I am using the HDUI, but it turns out the issue is there with my Premiere XLs also including the one running the SDUI since on a CRT still.

I almost wonder if it is calculating the icon off of the regular Premiere drive size and they didn't change the code so it knows about the larger drives in the XL and the Elite.


----------



## gpejsa

Like others, I too am having the Netflix communication error. I did file a trouble ticket via email and got the following response via email (sent today [Monday]):

Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support. I would be glad to help you with your Netflix issue.

I do apologize but the Elite boxes do require a software update to allow access to the Netflix application. This software update should be released by the end of next week. Once this is done you will be able to access the Netflix application.

I am sorry for any inconvenience this may cause you.


----------



## deathpulse

wmcbrine said:


> This is between the TiVo and your TV (or projector, in your case). Fios doesn't enter into it.


Very very strange. The projector clearly does 1080p AND 1080p/24 (my playstation 3 and xbox 360 play in those resolutions regularly).


----------



## aaronwt

No big deal. Just manually enable the 1080P24 output. Just use the test formats button. I've had to do this with some of my Premieres. Including the Elite which is connected to my DVDO DUO. But it first goes through an HDMI switch and then an Algolith Flea before going into the DUO.


----------



## deathpulse

aaronwt said:


> No big deal. Just manually enable the 1080P24 output. Just use the test formats button. I've had to do this with some of my Premieres. Including the Elite which is connected to my DVDO DUO. But it first goes through an HDMI switch and then an Algolith Flea before going into the DUO.


That is what I ended up doing aaoron . I am really really really enjoying the Elite. Fast, smooth and high quality. Great upgrade of my old trooper HD.


----------



## dianebrat

GRR! It is STILL putting back channels I remove, it is INSISTENT that I want HBO, Encore, and a ton of SD channels, I go through every night, remove them, hit Done, and the next day they're back. I have checked later in the evening and they're gone then.

Zombie channels.. seems fitting for Halloween.


----------



## mattack

jfh3 said:


> Very strange problem - box recording 4 shows and a number of items recorded.
> 
> From Tivo Central, Select My Shows, Only two folders appear :
> 
> <recording symbol> CSI:Miami
> <folder with recording symbol> Bones (2)
> 
> both with the recording symbol. No other programs/groups show up. No Suggestions folder, Recently deleted, any other show, folders, no other TiVos, etc.
> ....
> I've seen a lot of strange things over the years with Tivo - never something like this. Anyone ever seen anything like it?


It's not at all related to what you're seeing, but I have a TivoHD whose Now Playing list just disappears sometimes. I only see the Recently Deleted folder. If I try to make a new recording while in this state, I get something like "an unexpected error occurred (86)". ONCE I saw the Now Playing list come back when I tried multiple times in a row to manually start a new recording in a row after a few failures (i.e. hit record while in live TV). Haven't seen that since.. Usually have to reboot.

This is a TivoHD that also spontaneously reboots sometimes (less often when it's not connected to the network, so somehow it seems related to downloading podcasts). It's got lifetime, and the hard drive in there IS fairly recently added (these behaviors happened both before and after). I haven't yet gotten a new drive to use after a clear and delete everything, to see if that helps, but I think it won't.


----------



## jfalkingham

Anyone have a good walk through video up of the hdui on the elite? Trying to determine if it really is noticeable vs my premiere hdui, which can be slow, but it works. Have not found much on 'tube other than unboxing or the floor show demo.


----------



## mattack

wtherrell said:


> 3. Season pass manager still records multiple repeat showings of the same show even though I have it set to first runs only. Happens all the time on Golf Channel even if an (R) appears in the program info. Requires me to set each episode manually from upcoming episode list. A major PITA. This is not unique to the Elite but happens with all my Tivos. Was hoping they would have fixed this by now.


TiVos do not, and HAVE NEVER used the (R) in the human readable program info. (Plus, I have seen that show up in airings that are NOT reruns.)

This is a case of garbage in, garbage out. Yes, I think there could be and should be *advanced* options to deal with this (record at most once in 24 hours starting at X PM)..


----------



## wtherrell

innocentfreak said:


> This could be your internet connection. It could also be that it is still indexing so give it 24 hours.
> 
> Thanks. After 24 hours HD menus are still laggy. SD menus very snappy and will remember my place in the upcoming episodes list. HD menus always dump back to top of list.
> 
> Don't forget this Elite is a new DVR. Even if you set new only it will use the 28 day rule to determine what to record. Since these episodes may have aired in the last month prior to the Elite, it will treat them as new. It doesn't know you recorded them previously on another TiVo. It will work itself out after 28 days since you hooked it up. Also don't forget it is still building the index so it will update as it does so.
> 
> I will try that and see.
> 
> As far as the Golf Channel repeats, this is probably just poor guide data so it doesn't have enough to go on to judge the episode especially if it happens on other TiVos.
> I expect you are correct. Says they are all repeats of original that aired 1/10/95 and such.
> 
> 4. I think you mean the Slide. It comes with the silver band Glo remote.


OK, it is indeed a Glo. I took it into a pitch dark closet and pressed a key. The keys all lit up for about 5 seconds. The backlight is too dim to do much good unless in a very dark (Home theater type setting) BTW any way to increase the duration of the backlight?

Thanks again.


----------



## wtherrell

jfh3 said:


> Can you please clarify this comment? Are you saying that MoCA no longer works for you once the TA is plugged into the Elite? If so, this would seem to be a pretty big problem.


Yes, that is it exactly. MOCA no longer works once the TA is plugged in to the Elite. It worked perfectly before. Only difference is the insertion of the TA into the line. I tried resetting the MOCA several times, rebooting, etc. All to no avail. When I can get hold of another splitter and short coax I am going to try splitting the coax from the wall with one going to the TA and the other direct to the TIVO, thus disconnecting the TA coax "out" to the TIVO. This might get the MOCA going again. I am thinking that this might possibly work because the Channel map and communication with the TIVO are thru the USB. Don't know if it will feed the proper SDV signal to the TIVO, though. Guess it's worth a try.


----------



## wtherrell

mattack said:


> TiVos do not, and HAVE NEVER used the (R) in the human readable program info. (Plus, I have seen that show up in airings that are NOT reruns.)
> 
> This is a case of garbage in, garbage out. Yes, I think there could be and should be *advanced* options to deal with this (record at most once in 24 hours starting at X PM)..


I agree. All the info you can get on any "Golf Central" episode is that it is a repeat of the 1/10/95 airing. The advanced option you suggest would certainly take care of that. For now though, the only viable workaround is manually choosing the times from the upcoming episodes list. And that pretty much requires the SD menus that will hold your place. HD just always dumps you back to the beginning of the list.


----------



## djwilso

dianebrat said:


> GRR! It is STILL putting back channels I remove, it is INSISTENT that I want HBO, Encore, and a ton of SD channels, I go through every night, remove them, hit Done, and the next day they're back. I have checked later in the evening and they're gone then.
> 
> Zombie channels.. seems fitting for Halloween.


I am not sure what might be causing that. Do they only come back after it connects to the TiVo service?

My Elite has not done this, at least not after the 10+ times I did Guided Setup trying to get the clock to be correct (mine is 1 hour ahead because it thinks Phoenix observes daylight saving time). Each time it goes through setup, it does re-add all the channels then.


----------



## jfh3

wtherrell said:


> Yes, that is it exactly. MOCA no longer works once the TA is plugged in to the Elite. It worked perfectly before. Only difference is the insertion of the TA into the line. I tried resetting the MOCA several times, rebooting, etc. All to no avail. When I can get hold of another splitter and short coax I am going to try splitting the coax from the wall with one going to the TA and the other direct to the TIVO, thus disconnecting the TA coax "out" to the TIVO. This might get the MOCA going again. I am thinking that this might possibly work because the Channel map and communication with the TIVO are thru the USB. Don't know if it will feed the proper SDV signal to the TIVO, though. Guess it's worth a try.


Would be interested to see if splitting the inputs makes a difference. However, I think most instructions say to install the TA as you have it currently set up, so if that somehow prevents MoCA on the Tivo from working, that may be a problem.


----------



## jfh3

mattack said:


> I haven't yet gotten a new drive to use after a clear and delete everything, to see if that helps, but I think it won't.


I suspect a CADE will fix the problem; I did a subset of that (Clear program information and To Do List) and it fixed my issue (at least for now).


----------



## Sadara

wackymann said:


> After reading about all of these cable card nightmares, I'm wondering if it's partly because the cable guys haven't been installing very many cable cards lately. My installer said that he had been driving around with 2 M-cards in his van collecting dust for quite some time. The first one he tried wasn't even in Comcast's database anymore, so he couldn't get it to work at all. Luckily the other one he had was in there, and I FINALLY got it activated and validated over the phone almost 24 hours later. Of the 3 installs I've had over the years, this was by far the most difficult.


I wondered the same thing.... they are loosing their knowledge of them because they aren't doing them anymore.

My situation was the same, this was my most painful cable card install.


----------



## wackymann

My wife reports that she had our first spontaneous reboot today - not good. She said she had 3 things recording and was switching between tuners when it just went black and restarted on its own. I was really hoping it wouldn't happen, but from reading this thread, I was not very optimistic. I will be sending it back unless they fix this problem very soon. I'm loving the 4 tuners, but it's definitely not worth it if the thing reboots itself every other day. I can't stand dealing with buggy electronics.


----------



## Resist

wackymann said:


> Yeah I got the glo remote too... I was actually happy about it. I didn't want a slide remote, but I thought it would probably come with the Elite.


I can't stand the glo remote. I have one with my old Series 3 and the thing just eats batteries like crazy, because they are the AAA size and yes I use rechargeable batteries. I like the Slide remote much more. The smaller size feels better and using bluetooth is faster, also easier to enter my searches via the keypad. This remote should be standard with the top end Tivo boxes.


----------



## wackymann

Resist said:


> I can't stand the glo remote. I have one with my old Series 3 and the thing just eats batteries like crazy, because they are the AAA size and yes I use rechargeable batteries. I like the Slide remote much more. The smaller size feels better and using bluetooth is faster, also easier to enter my searches via the keypad. This remote should be standard with the top end Tivo boxes.


It's probably irrelevant now since you love your slide remote, but you can greatly improve the battery life of the glo-remote by turning off the back-light. For me the battery life went from a couple of months to over a year.


----------



## ADG

Just hooked mine up. A little disappointed that the remote doesn't have a "1-2" switch. Have to use my S3 remote to control both units. And although I was aware the front panel did not display the name of the show(s) being recorded, I do miss that feature.


----------



## rainwater

Resist said:


> I can't stand the glo remote. I have one with my old Series 3 and the thing just eats batteries like crazy, because they are the AAA size and yes I use rechargeable batteries.


You can disable the glow feature. Batteries shouldn't be an issue with the backlight unless you use it in a dark room. I change batteries in mine about twice a year.


----------



## rainwater

ADG said:


> Just hooked mine up. A little disappointed that the remote doesn't have a "1-2" switch.


I don't think TiVo anticipates many customers having another TiVo in the same room with a 4 tuner Elite. In fact, they realized after going to dual tuners from single tuners, most customers don't have multiple TiVos in the same room. It was a design choice although you can still program the remote to control one specific TiVo.


----------



## jfh3

rainwater said:


> I don't think TiVo anticipates many customers having another TiVo in the same room with a 4 tuner Elite. In fact, they realized after going to dual tuners from single tuners, most customers don't have multiple TiVos in the same room. It was a design choice although you can still program the remote to control one specific TiVo.


And the TiVo Glo remote that came with the original Series 3, which does have the 1-2 switch, works fine with any Premiere if you don't need/use the A-B-C-D buttons.


----------



## Resist

wackymann said:


> It's probably irrelevant now since you love your slide remote, but you can greatly improve the battery life of the glo-remote by turning off the back-light. For me the battery life went from a couple of months to over a year.


But disabling the light defeats the point of having a glo remote. I understand that Tivo went back to using AA batteries, so maybe now the issue is gone. The backlight on my Slide remote lasts much longer, because it uses AA batteries and not AAA batteries.


----------



## moyekj

Resist said:


> But disabling the light defeats the point of having a glo remote.


 Not really. I have back light disabled as I don't need that. The Glo Remote also has "IR learning" capability for TV/AV equipment that may not have working codes, something the regular TiVo remotes don't have. I rely on that for my bedroom setup with non-standard TV so I can still make use of Power, Volume, Mute buttons without having to switch to a universal remote. I very rarely change the battery in the Glo remote - once a year at most.


----------



## 11865

ADG said:


> Just hooked mine up. A little disappointed that the remote doesn't have a "1-2" switch. Have to use my S3 remote to control both units. And although I was aware the front panel did not display the name of the show(s) being recorded, I do miss that feature.


That's the feature I miss the most as well. You don't realize how much you reference the front panel display until you no longer have it!


----------



## wtherrell

wackymann said:


> It's probably irrelevant now since you love your slide remote, but you can greatly improve the battery life of the glo-remote by turning off the back-light. For me the battery life went from a couple of months to over a year.


So it's TIVO button, Thumbs down simultaneously until light blinks then clear to disable? And TIVO-Thumbs up then enter to turn it back on?
BTW mine does use AA batteries. I have found that my THD remote with the 1-2 DVR switch works just as well for both THD and Elite. Fine since I rarely need the backlight. If it were brighter and stayed on a couple seconds longer I would probably use it more.


----------



## TiVoStephen

All,

I can confirm that Netflix titles will not play currently on Premiere Elite units. We are investigating and working to resolve the issue as soon as possible. I will let you know when we have an ETA for resolution. We apologize for the problem and the inconvenience.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## lesliew

Status of My Elite, purchased from BB on first day of availability, Brighthouse, FL

No Streaming
No Netflix
No unexpected reboots that I've noticed
No access to my NAS (QNAP TS-639 running pyTivo)
Streambaby does work

I have 2 other Premieres + 2 soon to be retired S3's


----------



## innocentfreak

Have you stopped and restarted Pytivo since setting up the Elite?

I can connect to my Pytivo setup without problems and have pushed multiple things.


----------



## lesliew

innocentfreak said:


> Have you stopped and restarted Pytivo since setting up the Elite?
> 
> I can connect to my Pytivo setup without problems and have pushed multiple things.


Yep, rebooted the NAS earlier today, worked fine with the other 2 premieres before and after the reboot.


----------



## innocentfreak

lesliew said:


> Yep, rebooted the NAS earlier today, worked fine with the other 2 premieres before and after the reboot.


I would still try stopping pytivo and restarting it. I have found it can help even more than rebooting the device. I am assuming that PyTivo can see the Elite.

You could also try turning sharing off on TiVo.com on the elite and then forcing a daily call. Then repeat he process in the morning to turn it back on.


----------



## lesliew

innocentfreak said:


> I would still try stopping pytivo and restarting it. I have found it can help even more than rebooting the device. I am assuming that PyTivo can see the Elite.
> 
> You could also try turning sharing off on TiVo.com on the elite and then forcing a daily call. Then repeat he process in the morning to turn it back on.


If I use the pyTivo 'push from Video Shares' interface I can see all my Tivo's including the Elite.

I will try the suggestions above next.


----------



## TiVoStephen

TiVoStephen said:


> All,
> 
> I can confirm that Netflix titles will not play currently on Premiere Elite units. We are investigating and working to resolve the issue as soon as possible. I will let you know when we have an ETA for resolution. We apologize for the problem and the inconvenience.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


This issue is now resolved. Premium Elite users can now stream Netflix content. Please let me know if you see any further issues. Very sorry for this issue.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## jfh3

TiVoStephen said:


> This issue is now resolved. Premium Elite users can now stream Netflix content. Please let me know if you see any further issues. Very sorry for this issue.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


On behalf of all of the early adopters of the Elite - thank you for both the awareness update and notification of the fix. :up:


----------



## jfh3

Even after a forced connection and toggling Netflix off/on in the VPL, I still have the Netflix error (both SDUI/HDUI, if it makes a difference).  

Will try tomorrow to see if something has to make it's way through the system.

Getting up after one in the morning to test a function on a DVR. My wife now knows for sure that I'm indeed crazy. Fortunately, she's still asleep! 

(Note: It's not just a DVR, it's a TiVo Premiere Elite DVR!)


----------



## TiVoStephen

jfh3, if you're still seeing an issue, please e-mail me ([email protected]) with your TiVo Service Number from System Information and any error messages you're seeing. We'll investigate. You may need to reboot the box.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## jasta

I can get the first 100 channels, with or without the cable box. Are these analog, even though I can see them with the box, along with several other channels over 100, that I pay extra for? Can I record them with the Elite?


----------



## ADG

As I mentioned in a previous post I installed the Elite yesterday and it is in the same cabinet as an S3. Don't know if anyone here can help, but I have a few questions if I may please:

1) Is there a way to remove Hulu and You Tube as options on the My Shows screen?

2) Apparently the Elite responds to remote commands on any and all "frequencies" (and the supplied remote seems to broadcast on all frequencies). In other words, even though the S3 is set to receive remote commands on a different frequency (and I've tried several), it always responds to the Elite remote. And if I use my S3 remote, the S3 will only respond to the "2" switch (on the 1-2 slide switch), but the Elite responds to ALL commands regardless of the switch settings. So the question is - Is there any way to keep both units in the same cabinet and have each respond independently of the other to remote control commands, or will I have to cover the Elite each time I want to use the S3 (or move the S3 to a different room)?

3) Last, after installing the latest system update I noticed a message on the Elite's screen saying something along the lines of an incomplete update, yet everything seems to be working fine and the system info shows the latest update. Anyone have a similar issue?

Sorry for the lengthy post and as always, thanks very much in advance for any input and assistance.


----------



## aaronwt

TiVoStephen said:


> jfh3, if you're still seeing an issue, please e-mail me ([email protected]) with your TiVo Service Number from System Information and any error messages you're seeing. We'll investigate. You may need to reboot the box.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


OK. I'll reboot my box first. But I'm still having the same issue with Netflix and Hulu+.


----------



## aaronwt

ADG said:


> As I mentioned in a previous post I installed the Elite yesterday and it is in the same cabinet as an S3. Don't know if anyone here can help, but I have a few questions if I may please:
> 
> 1) Is there a way to remove Neflix as an option on the My Shows screen?
> 
> 2) Apparently the Elite responds to remote commands on any and all "frequencies" (and the supplied remote seems to broadcast on all frequencies). In other words, even though the S3 is set to receive remote commands on a different frequency (and I've tried several), it always responds to the Elite remote. And if I use my S3 remote, the S3 will only respond to the "2" switch (on the 1-2 slide switch), but the Elite responds to ALL commands regardless of the switch settings. So the question is - Is there any way to keep both units in the same cabinet and have each respond independently of the other to remote control commands, or will I have to cover the Elite each time I want to use the S3 (or move the S3 to a different room)?
> 
> 3) Last, after installing the latest system update I noticed a message on the Elite's screen saying something along the lines of an incomplete update, yet everything seems to be working fine and the system info shows the latest update. Anyone have a similar issue?
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy post and as always, thanks very much in advance for any input and assistance.


Go to the sys info screen, thrid page. It will show your remote code. Use your S3 remoet to see what code it's using. Then take your Elite remote, jold teh TiVo butrton and teh pause button until the LED at the top is a solid color. Then hit a numerical didgite between 1 and 9, but not the same as what the S3 remote is using. Now the Elite will be using that remote code and respond to only that remote. You might need to repeat with the S3 as well. But anytime you are on a sys info screen and use a TiVo remote, it will switch to teh remote code that the TiVo remote is using. So you h ave to be careful with multiple TiVos in the same room when changing it.


----------



## ADG

You are absolutely right. Not sure what I was looking at or doing, but I just rechecked and although the Elite said it was set to channel 1, when I reset it to 1 and reset all remotes to 1 everything works fine. Thanks so much

If anyone has any thoughts on the other two questions that would be great. Thanks again!!


----------



## aaronwt

TiVoStephen said:


> jfh3, if you're still seeing an issue, please e-mail me ([email protected]) with your TiVo Service Number from System Information and any error messages you're seeing. We'll investigate. You may need to reboot the box.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


I tried rebooting but Netflix still says error communicating and Hulu+ still times out after 1 to 2 minutes with a screen showing App is currently unavailable, please try again later.

I sent an email. Thanks.


----------



## ADG

Never mind - found out how to remove the unwanted items from Now Showing by simply reading the manual


----------



## generaltso

TiVoStephen said:


> jfh3, if you're still seeing an issue, please e-mail me ([email protected]) with your TiVo Service Number from System Information and any error messages you're seeing. We'll investigate. You may need to reboot the box.


Thanks for your help with this issue Stephen. Is emailing you a good way to report additional bugs with the Elite or is there a better way? Not having sound effects in the HD menus is driving me nuts because I can't always tell when a remote press registers without the bloop. This was never a problem with the regular Premiere, so I'm hoping it's an easy fix. I've tried doing a support chat with TiVo, but the rep just says to change the audio to PCM to get the sound effects to come back on the HD menus. That's a ridiculous suggestion since it would mean that I would lose all surround sound. Since the first level techs don't recognize it as a bug, how can I go about reporting it to the right people?

Thanks!


----------



## rogmatic

I have decided to get an Elite, but I am going to wait a bit for the bugs to be worked out (I need Netflix to be fixed for sure). I love my TivoHD, but I wish I had not bought a Premiere - it was a pain in the ass to deal with all of the bugs and now that it is working fine (I still use standard menus), I regret getting lifetime on it because I would rather have the elite.


----------



## el8

generaltso said:


> Thanks for your help with this issue Stephen. Is emailing you a good way to report additional bugs with the Elite or is there a better way? Not having sound effects in the HD menus is driving me nuts because I can't always tell when a remote press registers without the bloop. This was never a problem with the regular Premiere, so I'm hoping it's an easy fix. I've tried doing a support chat with TiVo, but the rep just says to change the audio to PCM to get the sound effects to come back on the HD menus. That's a ridiculous suggestion since it would mean that I would lose all surround sound. Since the first level techs don't recognize it as a bug, how can I go about reporting it to the right people?
> 
> Thanks!


Haven't had any reboots since the weekend (one on Saturday, one on Sunday), but it would be nice to make sure that the right people are tracking the issue.


----------



## djwilso

I connected to the TiVo service and rebooted the Elite, but Netflix is still giving the exact same error as before.

I have emailed Stephen my TSN.


----------



## rainwater

generaltso said:


> Thanks for your help with this issue Stephen. Is emailing you a good way to report additional bugs with the Elite or is there a better way?


Call TiVo CSR if you have an issue. Stephen only asked for people to email him on this specific issue so he could investigate the Netflix problem. I don't think he wants to start getting a bunch of emails with bug reports.


----------



## TiVoStephen

rainwater said:


> Call TiVo CSR if you have an issue. Stephen only asked for people to email him on this specific issue so he could investigate the Netflix problem. I don't think he wants to start getting a bunch of emails with bug reports.


Exactly, thanks rainwater. The area I work on is the download and streaming services (Amazon, Blockbuster, Hulu, Music Choice, Netflix, YouTube, free content & RSS feeds), applications, and anything related to service outages. While I frequently read the forum here for bug reports to alert the proper people, I'm not an expert regarding the TiVo software itself, so things like sound effects problems are mystifying to me.


----------



## TiVoStephen

For the Netflix issue: It turns out that if you had tried to use Netflix already, you need to jump through a hoop before it will start working properly for you. You need to "deactivate" your box first, and then reactivate.

There are two ways you can deactivate: One is from Netflix.com, but we don't recommend that because it will deactivate all the devices on your account (including things like iPads). The best way is the second way, from the box itself. However, the HDUI menus do not have the option to deactivate. So you have to switch on SDUI menus, deactivate, and then you can reactivate and return to the HDUI menus.

I've heard from three customers in this thread that the fix didn't work for them. I'll reach out to them to make sure deactivating/reactivating solves their issue.

Once again, we apologize for the problem.


----------



## djwilso

TiVoStephen said:


> For the Netflix issue: It turns out that if you had tried to use Netflix already, you need to jump through a hoop before it will start working properly for you. You need to "deactivate" your box first, and then reactivate.
> 
> There are two ways you can deactivate: One is from Netflix.com, but we don't recommend that because it will deactivate all the devices on your account (including things like iPads). The best way is the second way, from the box itself. However, the HDUI menus do not have the option to deactivate. So you have to switch on SDUI menus, deactivate, and then you can reactivate and return to the HDUI menus.
> 
> I've heard from three customers in this thread that the fix didn't work for them. I'll reach out to them to make sure deactivating/reactivating solves their issue.
> 
> Once again, we apologize for the problem.


Confirmed that this worked for me.

Netflix is now working on my Elite.

Thank you Stephen!


----------



## wmcbrine

jasta said:


> I can get the first 100 channels, with or without the cable box. Are these analog, even though I can see them with the box, along with several other channels over 100, that I pay extra for? Can I record them with the Elite?


The Elite will not record analog channels. However, I think most (?) cable systems nowadays use analog/digital simulcast, where they provide digital versions of each analog channel, which the CableCard maps to the same number. This allows them to work with digital-only equipment (like the Elite).

If your cable system is not this way, you should stick with a regular Premiere or older model TiVo.


----------



## rainwater

wmcbrine said:


> The Elite will not record analog channels. However, I think most (?) cable systems nowadays use analog/digital simulcast, where they provide digital versions of each analog channel, which the CableCard maps to the same number. This allows them to work with digital-only equipment (like the Elite).


I believe most except Charter either do digital ads simulcast or like TW where they duplicate the analogs on a digital tier.


----------



## Tivogre

djwilso said:


> Confirmed that this worked for me.
> 
> Netflix is now working on my Elite.
> 
> Thank you Stephen!


Worked for me too!


----------



## generaltso

TiVoStephen said:


> Exactly, thanks rainwater. The area I work on is the download and streaming services (Amazon, Blockbuster, Hulu, Music Choice, Netflix, YouTube, free content & RSS feeds), applications, and anything related to service outages. While I frequently read the forum here for bug reports to alert the proper people, I'm not an expert regarding the TiVo software itself, so things like sound effects problems are mystifying to me.


Thanks Stephen, completely understandable. Is there anyone at TiVo that can accept bug reports other than just calling into Customer Service? I've tried calling CS, but they really don't know the product well enough and just tell me to exchange the box for a new one or submit a feature request.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Rotflmao.


----------



## jfh3

TiVoStephen said:


> For the Netflix issue: It turns out that if you had tried to use Netflix already, you need to jump through a hoop before it will start working properly for you. You need to "deactivate" your box first, and then reactivate.
> 
> I've heard from three customers in this thread that the fix didn't work for them. I'll reach out to them to make sure deactivating/reactivating solves their issue.


Deactivating/reactivating worked on both my Elites. I will update the first post with the fix information.


----------



## jfh3

generaltso said:


> Is there anyone at TiVo that can accept bug reports other than just calling into Customer Service? I've tried calling CS, but they really don't know the product well enough and just tell me to exchange the box for a new one or submit a feature request.


No. If you believe it's a bug, you have to be persistent with the first level support guys. Get them to escalate to Level 2 if needed, especially if the function worked properly in a previous level of code and doesn't now.


----------



## CuriousMark

You can also let TiVo know at http://research.tivo.com/suggestions or in the suggestion avenue forum area here.


----------



## gpejsa

My netflix still doesn't work, but I will try what you suggested below. I haven't worked wtih the SDUI and HDUI menus, but hopefully it is straightforward to do as you indicate below....



TiVoStephen said:


> For the Netflix issue: It turns out that if you had tried to use Netflix already, you need to jump through a hoop before it will start working properly for you. You need to "deactivate" your box first, and then reactivate.
> 
> There are two ways you can deactivate: One is from Netflix.com, but we don't recommend that because it will deactivate all the devices on your account (including things like iPads). The best way is the second way, from the box itself. However, the HDUI menus do not have the option to deactivate. So you have to switch on SDUI menus, deactivate, and then you can reactivate and return to the HDUI menus.
> 
> I've heard from three customers in this thread that the fix didn't work for them. I'll reach out to them to make sure deactivating/reactivating solves their issue.
> 
> Once again, we apologize for the problem.


----------



## jfh3

gpejsa said:


> My netflix still doesn't work, but I will try what you suggested below. I haven't worked wtih the SDUI and HDUI menus, but hopefully it is straightforward to do as you indicate below....


See the instructions in the first post.


----------



## jay_man2

It looks like my 2nd Elite, bought and set up the day after Best Buy started selling them, did a random reboot last night while recording two show. I ended up with 2 partial recordings of each show. 

I've not seen any random reboots with the first one, set up a day earlier.


----------



## HenryFarpolo

PrimeRisk said:


> It's not a bad deal to get the 6 months free. I activated mine off of a TiVo bought directly from TiVo, but it wouldn't hurt anything to try. Just go to:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/huluplusoffer/code/index.html
> 
> Just follow the instructions and you'll be up and running in no time.


It took a couple of days to resolve through CS but it is now up and working...and free for six months. THanks


----------



## jhjones75

That fixed my Netflix, too. Yay!

I've got a Logitech Harmony remote. Seems like there's several buttons that aren't working with the Elite. Does anyone have a good remote code to use for the Elite with the Harmony?


----------



## rainwater

jhjones75 said:


> That fixed my Netflix, too. Yay!
> 
> I've got a Logitech Harmony remote. Seems like there's several buttons that aren't working with the Elite. Does anyone have a good remote code to use for the Elite with the Harmony?


You can just re-learn the commands from the remote included with the Elite. Or if it is missing buttons, you can just add new commands. If you set it up as a Premiere, you shouldn't have any issues since it has all the commands already.


----------



## gpejsa

Thanks...i figured it out and Netflix now works. Thanks to each of the helpers out there!



jfh3 said:


> See the instructions in the first post.


----------



## aaronwt

Ok i got netflix to work with the deactivation/activation fix. but Hulu+ is still not working. I tried the same deactivation/activation that worked for Netflix but it made no difference on Hulu+ for me.


----------



## ScorpioATL

was feeling pretty good with my set up and getting Netflix running after the recent posts... but then spontaneous reboot just now. Now I've lost my happy place.


----------



## jfh3

If you are experiencing random reboots, force a connection to the Tivo service twice and open a support ticket with Tivo. Hopefully they will be able to find something in the logs to lead them to the problem.

There have been a fair number of reboots/partial recordings reported in a little over a week; this appears to be the worst problem left on the short list.


----------



## djwilso

jfh3 said:


> If you are experiencing random reboots, force a connection to the Tivo service twice and open a support ticket with Tivo. Hopefully they will be able to find something in the logs to lead them to the problem.
> 
> There have been a fair number of reboots/partial recordings reported in a little over a week; this appears to be the worst problem left on the short list.


I did not know this, so thanks. I haven't had a reboot that I didn't initiate in a couple days now, but if it happens again I will do as you suggested.


----------



## wmcbrine

P.S.:



wmcbrine said:


> If your cable system is not this way, you should stick with a regular Premiere or older model TiVo.


If you don't know, you might find your local thread on AVS Forum and ask there.


----------



## TiVoStephen

aaronwt said:


> Ok i got netflix to work with the deactivation/activation fix. but Hulu+ is still not working. I tried the same deactivation/activation that worked for Netflix but it made no difference on Hulu+ for me.


I got your e-mail Aaron, and we're investigating.

Is anyone else seeing issues with Hulu?


----------



## aaronwt

I also found a reproducible bug with my Elite last night that caused reboots. It was with the Amazon downloads. I run the HDUI and did a search for American Horror Story. It found the results with Amazon VOD in there. SO I selected that and it then took me to Amazon VOD. I purchased a show and then it gave me the option to continue browsing. When I selected that the Elite rebooted. I tried this three times with the same result(They have a sneak Peak that was free that I used for the other times)
I also tried this with a couple of two tuner Premieres and they did not exhibit this issue. But with the Elite, as long as I don't select "continue browsing" after purchasing in Amazon it's fine and returns to the HDUI.


----------



## muzzymate

Does the software version on the Elite display if a show or movie is on Hulu Plus like Tivo does with Netflix, Amazon, and Blockbuster? Tivo's Youtube video "Tivo Speaks" shows at 0:31 the search function displaying Hulu Plus results but that's not available in 14.8.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZETtWgxTlMg#t=30s[/media]

One of the supposed strengths of Tivo (and one of my favorite features) is the universal search but with the lack of Hulu Plus, it's not so universal.

While I'm enjoying the 6 free months of Hulu Plus that I received when i purchased my Premiere, I don't use it often enough to continue after that expires. If I could use Tivo Search that may change things.


----------



## galaxysurfer

I received my Elite yesterday and everything seems to be fine except for one problem. I cannot access the Premiere in another room to transfer shows. On the new Elite it says there are no shows on the other DVR, and on the Premiere it says it cannot access the Elite because the two DVRs are on separate accounts. They are both on the same account, so I don't know what the problem or solution would be. Any advice?


----------



## wackymann

I think I found a weird bug last night. I was browsing through the guide and saw a new (to me) fall show that I wanted to record. It had started 10 minutes earlier, but I knew one of my tuners was already on that channel, because I had already recorded the previous show. So from the guide I just hit the record button, but nothing happened. Then I think I hit the info button and used the "Select" key to open up the record menu, but instead of the usual menu, it had the "Record with default quality" or something like that, as though it thought it was an analog show/tuner. I thought that was weird, but I selected it anyways, and that still didn't work. So then I selected the show in the guide and switched over to watching that tuner. At that point, the record menu looked normal, and I was able to start the recording.

Has anybody else had problems with setting up a recording manually from the guide?


----------



## aaronwt

wackymann said:


> I think I found a weird bug last night. I was browsing through the guide and saw a new (to me) fall show that I wanted to record. It had started 10 minutes earlier, but I knew one of my tuners was already on that channel, because I had already recorded the previous show. So from the guide I just hit the record button, but nothing happened. Then I think I hit the info button and used the "Select" key to open up the record menu, but instead of the usual menu, it had the "Record with default quality" or something like that, as though it thought it was an analog show/tuner. I thought that was weird, but I selected it anyways, and that still didn't work. So then I selected the show in the guide and switched over to watching that tuner. At that point, the record menu looked normal, and I was able to start the recording.
> 
> Has anybody else had problems with setting up a recording manually from the guide?


I had an issue last night but I figured it was related to the reboots I had from using Amazon VOD.

My Elite was scheduled to record LAw and Order: SVU. But there was no recording light lit. If I went to the channel and hit record it would go through the normal recording menus but it wasn't recording. I had three other programs recording at that time and SVU was supposed to be the fourth. If I went to another channel it behaved as if it was recording the SVU episode even though it wasn't(it would say it would have to stop recording one of the other programs which happens when all tuners are recording). In the recording history it thought it had recorded SVU, but of course it never did.

I have no idea what the issue was but I hope it never repeats. I don't recall ever encountering something like that on a TiVo. Hoepfully it was related to the three reboots I had prior to the beginning of time it was supposed to record SVU. The other three programs recorded as expected. And I've had four Season Passes being recorded concurrently several times over the last 1.5 weeks without issue.


----------



## lpwcomp

galaxysurfer said:


> I received my Elite yesterday and everything seems to be fine except for one problem. I cannot access the Premiere in another room to transfer shows. On the new Elite it says there are no shows on the other DVR, and on the Premiere it says it cannot access the Elite because the two DVRs are on separate accounts. They are both on the same account, so I don't know what the problem or solution would be. Any advice?


Wait another day or force a couple of connections by the Elite. The MAKs are probably not the same.


----------



## andyf

galaxysurfer said:


> I received my Elite yesterday and everything seems to be fine except for one problem. I cannot access the Premiere in another room to transfer shows. On the new Elite it says there are no shows on the other DVR, and on the Premiere it says it cannot access the Elite because the two DVRs are on separate accounts. They are both on the same account, so I don't know what the problem or solution would be. Any advice?


Force a connection on all TiVos so they all know about each other.


----------



## jfh3

TiVoStephen said:


> I got your e-mail Aaron, and we're investigating.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing issues with Hulu?


I can play the samples, but can't try others until my sub is activated.


----------



## ADG

On three occasions so far the screen on my Elite has "semi-frozen" (everything locks but a rotating green circle appears in the middle of the screen) and no buttons have any effect until the screen un-freezes after a minute or so. Actually, the first time it happened (while I was setting up a season pass) I had to hard reboot. The next two times were a few minutes ago while I was simply maneuvering around the hd menus. I've now switched to SD to see if the problem continues.


----------



## jfh3

TiVoStephen said:


> Is anyone else seeing issues with Hulu?


No HuluPlus issues for me.


----------



## aaronwt

I tried Hulu+ several times today with the same result(it showing app is unavailable) except one time it rebooted when trying to run hulu+


----------



## jhjones75

Hulu+ isn't working for me anymore either. Oddly enough it was working before we fixed the Netflix issue. When you go to open it the initial screen loads, it says "loading..." then after about a minute boots you out to the main screen.


----------



## gpejsa

Well,

It seems I have now fallen victim to two reboots in the last hour. Both occurred while I was watching previously recorded shows. I was thinking things were looking up (with my netflix issue now resolved). I was about to try to sign back up for Hulu Plus when the 2nd reboot occured.

Thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## JRodMurph0128

As of today I can stream Netflix successfully EVERY TIME! For those of you still having issues: one last time, deactivate your devices (I know this sucks.) Re-activate the Elite as a device and you will be good to go.


----------



## BankZ

I tried Netflix last night and couldn't get it to steam. Anyone else still having problems?


----------



## aaronwt

JRodMurph0128 said:


> As of today I can stream Netflix successfully EVERY TIME! For those of you still having issues: one last time, deactivate your devices (I know this sucks.) Re-activate the Elite as a device and you will be good to go.


You just have to deactivate Netflix on the Elite. No need to deactivate all devices on the Netflix page. You just need to turn on the SDUI on the Elite to be able to deactivate Netflix on it.


----------



## jfh3

gpejsa said:


> Well,
> 
> It seems I have now fallen victim to two reboots in the last hour. Both occurred while I was watching previously recorded shows. I was thinking things were looking up (with my netflix issue now resolved). I was about to try to sign back up for Hulu Plus when the 2nd reboot occured.


Assume that you have the Elite plugged into a UPS - make sure you force a log update as soon (double system update) as you see the reboot and report a problem to Tivo. We will have to hope they can find some clues in the logs.


----------



## morac

jfh3 said:


> Assume that you have the Elite plugged into a UPS - make sure you force a log update as soon (double system update) as you see the reboot and report a problem to Tivo. We will have to hope they can find some clues in the logs.


Just a FYI, but logging is normally not on by default on TiVo boxes. It must be specifically enabled by TiVo support. Simply forcing connections on your box won't do anything unless you've talked to support first and they've enabled it (or one of the TiVo reps here in the boards has done so).


----------



## jfh3

morac said:


> Just a FYI, but logging is normally not on by default on TiVo boxes. It must be specifically enabled by TiVo support.


Thanks for the correction. I have a number of logs analyzed in the past; didn't realize support had to turn that function on.


----------



## jfh3

BankZ said:


> I tried Netflix last night and couldn't get it to steam. Anyone else still having problems?


Did you follow the instructions in the first post to reset Netflix on your Tivo? (deactivate/reactive Netflix)


----------



## TiVoStephen

jfh3 said:


> Did you follow the instructions in the first post to reset Netflix on your Tivo? (deactivate/reactive Netflix)


A quick update: For anyone who was affected by the issue, we have gone ahead and deactivated their Netflix account this morning. So once you reactivate your unit, it will stream normally.

If you see any issues, please let me know.

Best,
Stephen


----------



## djwilso

TiVoStephen said:


> A quick update: For anyone who was affected by the issue, we have gone ahead and deactivated their Netflix account this morning. So once you reactivate your unit, it will stream normally.
> 
> If you see any issues, please let me know.
> 
> Best,
> Stephen


Thanks again to you and your team for finding the root cause and correcting this.

Can you share any insight into when the Amazon application will be updated to support Prime streaming?

Have you thought about perhaps building a separate application just to accomplish Prime streaming and leaving the basic Amazon app as-is if updating it is too complex?


----------



## almostinsane

+1 to Prime Streaming.


----------



## Tivogre

Just had a spontaneous reboot. Not cool!!!


----------



## CallMeRich

JRodMurph0128 said:


> As of today I can stream Netflix successfully EVERY TIME! For those of you still having issues: one last time, deactivate your devices (I know this sucks.) Re-activate the Elite as a device and you will be good to go.


Worked for me!


----------



## rfdesq

Sorry for the stupid question and thanks for this forum. I have been using DirectTivo for seven years and just switched to TWC and the Elite. I have Netflix streaming but I only see the Watch Instantly ability on the Elite. Where is the "Search" function to search Netflix to find movies to watch?


----------



## rogmatic

rfdesq said:


> Sorry for the stupid question and thanks for this forum. I have been using DirectTivo for seven years and just switched to TWC and the Elite. I have Netflix streaming but I only see the Watch Instantly ability on the Elite. Where is the "Search" function to search Netflix to find movies to watch?


Ha. You only have access to your queue with the tivo netflix app. There are probably 1000 threads complaining about the tivo netflix app and its inferiority to roku and other boxes. It doesn't bother me though - I like the fact that I can put movies in the queue for my kids and they can easily access them.


----------



## wtherrell

wtherrell said:


> Yes, that is it exactly. MOCA no longer works once the TA is plugged in to the Elite. It worked perfectly before. Only difference is the insertion of the TA into the line. I tried resetting the MOCA several times, rebooting, etc. All to no avail. When I can get hold of another splitter and short coax I am going to try splitting the coax from the wall with one going to the TA and the other direct to the TIVO, thus disconnecting the TA coax "out" to the TIVO. This might get the MOCA going again. I am thinking that this might possibly work because the Channel map and communication with the TIVO are thru the USB. Don't know if it will feed the proper SDV signal to the TIVO, though. Guess it's worth a try.


Well, looks like it worked! MOCA is back and so far all ( still working after 24 hours) the SDV channels are working and recording. 
To verify, I put it back to standard (with output of TA feeding the input to Elite) and the MOCA would not work. So the split input is the way to go unless some problem crops up later.


----------



## bradleys

rfdesq said:


> Sorry for the stupid question and thanks for this forum. I have been using DirectTivo for seven years and just switched to TWC and the Elite. I have Netflix streaming but I only see the Watch Instantly ability on the Elite. Where is the "Search" function to search Netflix to find movies to watch?


Not a stupid question at all...

Netflix search in integrated directly into your TiVo search. Search for any show or movie, if it is available on Netflix, Blockbuster, Amazon or live TV the TiVo will show those results and allow you to play instantly.

You can limit your search results by filtering only the services you want to return (say Netflix but not Blockbuster) in the settings.


----------



## innocentfreak

bradleys said:


> Not a stupid question at all...
> 
> Netflix search in integrated directly into your TiVo search. Search for any show or movie, if it is available on Netflix, Blockbuster, Amazon or live TV the TiVo will show those results and allow you to play instantly.
> 
> You can limit your search results by filtering only the services you want to return (say Netflix but not Blockbuster) in the settings.


This is of course only if you are using the HDUI as you should be.

If you choose to stick with the SDUi, you can only browse your queue.


----------



## jfh3

wtherrell said:


> Well, looks like it worked! MOCA is back and so far all ( still working after 24 hours) the SDV channels are working and recording.
> To verify, I put it back to standard (with output of TA feeding the input to Elite) and the MOCA would not work. So the split input is the way to go unless some problem crops up later.


Thanks for the follow up. I'll put a note in the first post later today.


----------



## rfdesq

innocentfreak said:


> This is of course only if you are using the HDUI as you should be.
> 
> If you choose to stick with the SDUi, you can only browse your queue.


That's the problem. For the next few months I'm stuck using the SDUI until I move the Elite over to my new guest house. I thought Netflix on the Elite would at least be as sophisticated as my Roku. Appreciate the information.


----------



## DILands

When I went to the Amazon site to register the Elite, the most current TIVO listed was the Premier - is the Amazon App and Amazon Prime different?? Does Prime work with the Elite?

TIA


----------



## jrtroo

The Elite is a Premiere.

Yes, Amazon Prime (streaming) is different than the paid download service. It does not work with the TiVo (at this time).


----------



## DILands

jrtroo said:


> The Elite is a Premiere.
> 
> Yes, Amazon Prime (streaming) is different than the paid download service. It does not work with the TiVo (at this time).


Thanks sooooo much!!! So Amazon's VOD service WILL work - but not PRIME!!!

Thanks for not making me feel like a complete moron. . (seriously appreciated).

The 2 issues were

Premier and Elite are the same

Prime and Amazon Instant Video are different!!

Next step - stopping on the way home for a cablecard!!


----------



## mumpower

The Netflix fix worked for me after deactivating the account. Thanks, TiVoStephen!


----------



## TivoInNY

Just setup my new Elite (part of the second batch from Weaknees). Overall, very straightforward. A few observations/thoughts:

- No setup issues. Netflix seems to work fine "out of box" now. Thanks to the early adopters and TivoStephen for working it out for the rest of us!
- The Verizon FIOS self-install for cablecards worked very well. Simple, anyone can do it, and it worked. Took 30 seconds of my time and about 15 minutes of waiting after entering the info on the website. One hitch - some of my channels not coming in, but a call to Verizon and 10 seconds on the line with the first rep I talked to had it fixed. MUCH better than a year and a half ago with the Premiere, which required a rep, four hours, and time off from work.
- Speed is on par with the Premiere, but maybe it's still indexing.

Very happy, so far. Haven't really pushed the box yet, but as long as I don't get hit with a bunch of reboots, things are working well.


----------



## tomm1079

does the elite support 3TB drives if expanded?

Anyone try it?


if not how reliable are the WD external drives?


----------



## jhjones75

Anyone else still having problems with Hulu? I can get to the main screen and it just says "loading" then exits out to the tivo screen.

Also, NBC and CBS HD channels seems very pixelated since I switched out the Series 3. Channel strength on both of those is around 70, while the rest of the channels are around 90+. anyone seen this?


----------



## aaronwt

jhjones75 said:


> Anyone else still having problems with Hulu? I can get to the main screen and it just says "loading" then exits out to the tivo screen...................


I'm still having that issue. I'm waiting for a support person to contact me for further trouble shooting. I've already unchecked DVR preferences, rechecked them. Removed all Hulu devices and only added the Elite. Changed the IP, changed DNS servers, put the Elite on a DMZ, etc.. But I'm still having the same issue.

Hopefully a solution will be found soon for my issues. Otherwise my Elite has been working great with Netflix, Pandora, etc.


----------



## mattack

DILands said:


> Premier and Elite are the same


Not the same. Elites are Premieres, but not all Premieres are Elites.

Just like pickles are (were) cucumbers, but not all cucumbers are pickles.


----------



## djwilso

My Elite has been running pretty solid for several days now with none of the random reboots I was having earlier in the thread.

I just can't tell you how much I love having the 4 separate tuners.

It is SO nice.

If only my clock wasn't an hour ahead here in Phoenix, I could get my wife on board this train too.


----------



## jfh3

tomm1079 said:


> does the elite support 3TB drives if expanded?
> 
> Anyone try it?
> 
> if not how reliable are the WD external drives?


Did you read the first post of this thread?


----------



## jshore

djwilso said:


> My Elite has been running pretty solid for several days now with none of the random reboots I was having earlier in the thread.
> 
> I just can't tell you how much I love having the 4 separate tuners.
> 
> It is SO nice.
> 
> If only my clock wasn't an hour ahead here in Phoenix, I could get my wife on board this train too.


Agreed. Daily annoyance of looking to see if some software update had been downloaded overnight is far outweighed by the joy of 4 tuners. Nice that Netflix is working now, as well....

now if tivo would just roll out 14.9 software to the non-elite premieres and allow streaming between all my tivos, that would be a nice added bonus... (especially considering here in Phoenix every non-broadcast network/cable channel is copyright protected these days)


----------



## tomm1079

Are we sure premiere to elite streaming will be happening and elite to premiere? That is the one thing holding me back.


----------



## davezatz

tomm1079 said:


> Are we sure premiere to elite streaming will be happening and elite to premiere? That is the one thing holding me back.


I think it's likely, and I'd bet $20 on it... but I'm not sure I'd bet $500.


----------



## sbiller

tomm1079 said:


> Are we sure premiere to elite streaming will be happening and elite to premiere? That is the one thing holding me back.


Its already confirmed for the RCN Premiere-Q deployments. I would say its 100% certain that the Elite will stream to any box on the Premiere Platform including the Premiere and Premiere XL.

~Sam


----------



## dcstager

How many cable cards does the elite need? It looks like there's just one slot. Can the cable cards in my Series 3 handle four streams at once? Can the tuning adapter handle 4 streams? I'm basically asking if I need any kind of special cable card for the elite.


----------



## rainwater

dcstager said:


> How many cable cards does the elite need? It looks like there's just one slot. Can the cable cards in my Series 3 handle four streams at once? Can the tuning adapter handle 4 streams? I'm basically asking if I need any kind of special cable card for the elite.


M-cards can decrypt 6 streams at once. The original cablecards (S-cards) only support 1 stream. All tuning adapters that are deployed are required by the FCC to support 4 tuners. And since the Elite has 4 tuners, there are no issues with hardware.


----------



## caddyroger

The remote commands are freezing on my Elite. I have to unplug the Elite to get the remote to work. Has this happen to any one else?


----------



## tomm1079

davezatz said:


> I think it's likely, and I'd bet $20 on it... but I'm not sure I'd bet $500.


I think i just put a $500 bet on it.

But i do have the 30 day window and 4 tuners will be nice


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TivoInNY said:


> Just setup my new Elite (part of the second batch from Weaknees). Overall, very straightforward. A few observations/thoughts: ...
> 
> - The Verizon FIOS self-install for cablecards worked very well. Simple, anyone can do it, and it worked. Took 30 seconds of my time and about 15 minutes of waiting after entering the info on the website. One hitch - some of my channels not coming in, but a call to Verizon and 10 seconds on the line with the first rep I talked to had it fixed. MUCH better than a year and a half ago with the Premiere, which required a rep, four hours, and time off from work.


Where is the CableCARD self install, for FiOS, located on the web? Thanks!


----------



## rainwater

DCIFRTHS said:


> Where is the CableCARD self install, for FiOS, located on the web? Thanks!


http://www22.verizon.com/fiostv/selfinstall/


----------



## tomm1079

Pulled the cable card out of my Tivo HD. Put it into my Elite.

Comcast just told "you might have to call tivo to get this fixed"

i cut her off and said "no its 100% on you guys" 

and on hold again..


and she is getting a failed message from the cable card. I told her she needs to update the "back end inventory" no clue what i was talking about. She said the cable card department is open at 8am. I have all channels but premiums so ill wait till then


----------



## Arcady

I just noticed my new Elite was recording four things at the same time. I thought that was pretty cool, until I noticed one of them is a suggestion on a channel I have unchecked. The channel does not show up in "channels i receive" or in the guide, but TiVo is trying to record it anyway.


----------



## morac

tomm1079 said:


> and she is getting a failed message from the cable card. I told her she needs to update the "back end inventory" no clue what i was talking about. She said the cable card department is open at 8am. I have all channels but premiums so ill wait till then


She can't get any message from the cableCARD as the TiVo doesn't have 2 way communications. Any errors she was getting would be from her systems. It's possible the computer systems were down. That see,s to happen periodically.


----------



## moyekj

caddyroger said:


> The remote commands are freezing on my Elite. I have to unplug the Elite to get the remote to work. Has this happen to any one else?


 If you're using SDUI then it could be a continuation of the long standing Stops Responding to Remote Commands in SDUI bug.


----------



## jfh3

tomm1079 said:


> Pulled the cable card out of my Tivo HD. Put it into my Elite.
> 
> Comcast just told "you might have to call tivo to get this fixed"
> 
> i cut her off and said "no its 100% on you guys"
> 
> and on hold again..
> 
> and she is getting a failed message from the cable card. I told her she needs to update the "back end inventory" no clue what i was talking about. She said the cable card department is open at 8am. I have all channels but premiums so ill wait till then


Call the Comcast dedicated line for CableCARDs. They are open 24/7.
You are correct -100% on them.


----------



## jhjones75

Still having problems with hulu. I removed the device and re-added it from the Hulu website and no difference. 

I have also noticed that it is completely ignoring the "no repeats" part of season passes and just recording everything.


----------



## nexus99

What coupons are you guys using to buy this from Best Buy?


----------



## aaronwt

jhjones75 said:


> Still having problems with hulu. I removed the device and re-added it from the Hulu website and no difference.
> 
> I have also noticed that it is completely ignoring the "no repeats" part of season passes and just recording everything.


After messing around with Hulu+ trying to get it to work for the last week, I finally got it working this morning using the info in another thread.



> I tried this
> 
> 
> 
> Myphsto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar issue, and (crossed fingers) I fixed it.
> What I did was remove the device from the Hulu Plus device page on the website, uncheck Hulu Plus from the video provider list on the TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Settings > Channels > Video Provider List and reboot.
> Made coffee, had a cup and when the reboot finished I added Hulu back to the video providers list and used the pairing code to add it back to the Hulu website.
> 
> So far it's been a few weeks of no issues with Hulu other than the normal commercial injection problems I see on my XBox and PS3 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> and then this
> 
> 
> 
> dallasjeff said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had over 2,000 items in my queue. Emptying my queue fixed the problem and now it works like a charm. Now, why TiVo tries to load the entire queue is beyond me and even if it does, there should be an error message before it just quits and throws you back to the My Shows screen is beyond me. And TiVo support is utterly clueless about this feature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> (although I only had around 200 items in my queue)
> _*It is finally working on my Elite*_. The weird thing is, it had no problem working on my five , two tuner Premieres. But nothing I did would make it work on my Elite.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I had removed the device before to no avail so removing everything from my queue must have done the trick.


----------



## aaronwt

nexus99 said:


> What coupons are you guys using to buy this from Best Buy?


I got five, 10% coupons, off eBAy for $2 that expire at the end of October.. . I have no idea why BestBuy doesn't send me the 10% and 12% coupons in the mail anymore.
I'm still a member of the reward zone membership that gives me 45 day returns on purchases until 2013.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> I got five, 10% coupons, off eBAy for $2 that expire at the end of October.. . I have no idea why BestBuy doesn't send me the 10% and 12% coupons in the mail anymore.
> I'm still a member of the reward zone membership that gives me 45 day returns on purchases until 2013.


Check that you have a current email address on file with Best Buy. Mine was blank and as soon as I updated it to my current gmail address I started receiving their coupons again.


----------



## Teeps

I've scanned this thread (quite painful) and pardon me if I missed it...

My questions: 
Has anyone just taken an Elite TiVo out of the box, connected it to a cable source, with a tuning adapter and let it run?
Or,
Has anyone had problems with an Elite TiVo just recording programming from their cable service? 

I can care less about streaming hulu, youtube, etc... at this time.


----------



## dianebrat

Damn zombie channels!
This is killing me as it keeps putting back channels and then recording off them for suggestions. Margaret @tivodesign did say it's a known bug to be squashed.

Is this just me? or do all the rest of you have service that already has every channel in the planet? 

My issue is it keeps trying to record things on HBO which I don't get , in the SD channels I don't want, and on the 15xx channels that, well, I don't know why they're there, they're dupes.


----------



## sbiller

Teeps said:


> I've scanned this thread (quite painful) and pardon me if I missed it...
> 
> My questions:
> Has anyone just taken an Elite TiVo out of the box, connected it to a cable source, with a tuning adapter and let it run?
> Or,
> Has anyone had problems with an Elite TiVo just recording programming from their cable service?
> 
> I can care less about streaming hulu, youtube, etc... at this time.


DVR functionality of the Elite with CableCARD and TA is working well. 
~Sam


----------



## innocentfreak

nexus99 said:


> What coupons are you guys using to buy this from Best Buy?


If you look in Coffee House, there is a thread where someone linked to a mobile one that is good through the 31st I believe.


----------



## tomm1079

nexus99 said:


> What coupons are you guys using to buy this from Best Buy?


i used this one last night:
http://m.bestbuy.com/mobile/coupons...525062-HOME3.html&ref=39&CJPID=2026489&loc=01


----------



## innocentfreak

I might be getting a second Elite afterall. One of my Premiere XLs looks like it may have died. I turned on the TV to find it sitting on Please Wait. After about an hour I finally unplugged it since it was still stuck and I just got the error sound if I tried to use any button on the remote. Now when it goes to reboot it makes some high pitched sound repeatedly and never boots. 

Luckily I have the extended warranty, but this is my first TiVo to ever die so I may unload it especially if they try to send me a refurbished one which is what I think they do.


----------



## jenz

innocentfreak said:


> Luckily I have the extended warranty, but this is my first TiVo to ever die so I may unload it especially if they try to send me a refurbished one which is what I think they do.


If they would replace it, why not go that route vs buying an elite? At the very least, get the replacement then sell it.


----------



## djwilso

dianebrat said:


> Damn zombie channels!
> This is killing me as it keeps putting back channels and then recording off them for suggestions. Margaret @tivodesign did say it's a known bug to be squashed.
> 
> Is this just me? or do all the rest of you have service that already has every channel in the planet?
> 
> My issue is it keeps trying to record things on HBO which I don't get , in the SD channels I don't want, and on the 15xx channels that, well, I don't know why they're there, they're dupes.


Have you tried turning off Suggestions to see if that will stop it?

Turning off Suggestions was one of the first things I did after plugging it in. I already have more than enough stuff recorded and don't need the TiVo recording a bunch of other crap that I will never, ever watch, especially if it's in SD.


----------



## innocentfreak

jenz said:


> If they would replace it, why not go that route vs buying an elite? At the very least, get the replacement then sell it.


Yeah that's my plan.


----------



## PrimeRisk

aaronwt said:


> I got five, 10% coupons, off eBAy for $2 that expire at the end of October.. . I have no idea why BestBuy doesn't send me the 10% and 12% coupons in the mail anymore.
> I'm still a member of the reward zone membership that gives me 45 day returns on purchases until 2013.


I've had 100% success using the coupons from RetailMeNot and they are always free. They do come and go, but I snagged a 12% off when I bought my Elite.

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/bestbuy.com

If retailmenot.com doesn't have one, just Google "best buy coupons".


----------



## DILands

TIVo Newbie - with the great help here - I was able to get the network adapter configured, did the Cablecard install on Friday - still getting used to the guide, etc.

Then, OK all - sitting here - watching Redzone - and - it decides to reboot - what gives???

Pretty sure that - if it happens again (especially with my wife watching) that - either the TIVo - or I will get thrown to the curb . . .


----------



## dianebrat

djwilso said:


> Have you tried turning off Suggestions to see if that will stop it?
> 
> Turning off Suggestions was one of the first things I did after plugging it in. I already have more than enough stuff recorded and don't need the TiVo recording a bunch of other crap that I will never, ever watch, especially if it's in SD.


I am very pro-suggestion, so I will not be turning them off, I'll just wait it out, but it's frustrating to say the least. I don't think an anti-suggestion person would understand  So for that reason I don't see how turning ALL suggestions off helps me.


----------



## Tivogre

Well, I just picked up Elite #2 using a 10% off Best Buy coupon. 

Working through the set-up / activation / sw update connection process now. 

Probably will be a day or so befor I get full functionality ( hopefully including streaming Elite to Elite).


----------



## mumpower

A couple of Elite issues I'm having (is there a thread for this or a contact email?):

When I try to delete multiple files, the Clear command occasionally stops functioning. If I leave the My Shows page then come back, the issue usually corrects itself but when I'm deleting say 30 suggestions at once, I have to do this 10-20 times between the main page and the Recently Deleted folder. 

When transferring from a desktop PC (I haven't done much file sharing between TiVos lately, which is rare for me), the Elite frequently locks up. This seems to happen when I'm performing one transfer and trying to add others to the download queue. Sometimes, the TiVo recovers from crit-lock and works again. Other times, A power cycle reboot is required to address the issue.

Neither of these is a huge issue, but I am curious if anyone else is experiencing either of them.


----------



## jfh3

DILands said:


> TIVo Newbie - with the great help here - I was able to get the network adapter configured, did the Cablecard install on Friday - still getting used to the guide, etc.
> 
> Then, OK all - sitting here - watching Redzone - and - it decides to reboot - what gives?


Assuming you don't have a signal strength issue, you may be seeing the random reboot issue that a number of us have seen. It seems to be unique to the Elite and/or the 14.9 software level. Please call and report it to Tivo as a problem.


----------



## jfh3

mumpower said:


> When I try to delete multiple files, the Clear command occasionally stops functioning. If I leave the My Shows page then come back, the issue usually corrects itself but when I'm deleting say 30 suggestions at once, I have to do this 10-20 times between the main page and the Recently Deleted folder.


I have seen this and it is quite repeatable.



> When transferring from a desktop PC (I haven't done much file sharing between TiVos lately, which is rare for me), the Elite frequently locks up. This seems to happen when I'm performing one transfer and trying to add others to the download queue. Sometimes, the TiVo recovers from crit-lock and works again. Other times, A power cycle reboot is required to address the issue.


Haven't experienced this one.


----------



## jfh3

Tivogre said:


> ( hopefully including streaming Elite to Elite).


Tivo has confirmed that MRS is not currently supported, including Elite to Elite.


----------



## HookdOnTivonics

I never had a premiere, I've jumped from an original series 3 and an HD unit to an Elite.

One thing that's bugging me is that if I'm watching a recording and go to live TV or TiVo Central, the program doesn't pause at the point where I exited. It goes back to the beginning and doesn't resume unless I hit pause before exiting. I never had to pause to get resume playing to work.

Is it just me or was this changed with the Premiere line?


----------



## Tivogre

So far, no streaming option in menus, nor streaming by pressing play. 

Confirmation confirmed


----------



## Arcady

The new 30 second "scan" is really annoying. I don't remember it being like this on the regular Premiere. I finally figured out that if you turn off the 30 second skip in the settings, then use the old SPS30S command, it goes back to non-aggravating mode.


----------



## lpwcomp

Arcady said:


> The new 30 second "scan" is really annoying. I don't remember it being like this on the regular Premiere. I finally figured out that if you turn off the 30 second skip in the settings, then use the old SPS30S command, it goes back to non-aggravating mode.


Actually, it is like that on a regular Premiere except it is not necessary to turn off the skip before doing the SPS30S. It also changes the behavior of the back-up and skip buttons when in RW or FF back to the old way.


----------



## CoxInPHX

wtherrell said:


> Well, looks like it worked! MOCA is back and so far all ( still working after 24 hours) the SDV channels are working and recording.
> To verify, I put it back to standard (with output of TA feeding the input to Elite) and the MOCA would not work. So the split input is the way to go unless some problem crops up later.





jfh3 said:


> Thanks for the follow up. I'll put a note in the first post later today.


Was this a Cisco TA or a Motorola TA? It would be interesting to see if one was affected but not the other. It seems to me the Cisco TA might have a built-in amp.

I am assuming NC TWC = Cisco


----------



## aaronwt

Arcady said:


> The new 30 second "scan" is really annoying. I don't remember it being like this on the regular Premiere. I finally figured out that if you turn off the 30 second skip in the settings, then use the old SPS30S command, it goes back to non-aggravating mode.


The 30 second scan is one of the things I really liked about the Premiere. With the Premiere Elite, it's even faster and more responsive than the two tuner Premiere. I never thought I would even like the 30 second scan after using the 30 second skip for so many years. But now I can't stand using the 30 second skip.


----------



## Arcady

The 30 second scan had no WAF at all, so it had to be turned off. Just like the HD interface.


----------



## aaronwt

Arcady said:


> The 30 second scan had no WAF at all, so it had to be turned off. Just like the HD interface.


My GF likes the scan over the skip. But on jet S3 boxes she never uses the 30 skip and uses the FF/REW instead.

Of course everyone has their preferences. At least TiVo kept the 30 sec skip code intact.


----------



## news4me2

Just curious... for those of you with 2 Elites, is MRS (Streaming) working between boxes yet?


----------



## Tivogre

news4me2 said:


> Just curious... for those of you with 2 Elites, is MRS (Streaming) working between boxes yet?


Nope.


----------



## wtherrell

CoxInPHX said:


> Was this a Cisco TA or a Motorola TA? It would be interesting to see if one was affected but not the other. It seems to me the Cisco TA might have a built-in amp.
> 
> I am assuming NC TWC = Cisco


Yes Cisco STA1520. I have an older 1520 as well. During CC and TA install the CR tech said that the newer one has slightly different software. Said that she could see the older 1520 on her end but that on the newer ones they could not because they could not see the MAC on the newer ones.


----------



## todd_j_derr

I had a (hacked) S1 for many years but as HD became more prevalent I went with the Comcast DVR for a while and then bought a Moxi and eventually sold the S1.

But, I'm not entirely happy with the Moxi so I decided to give Tivo another go. I probably should have waited to see if the Preview ever becomes a retail product, because streaming is the killer feature for me.

Anyways, so far it's kind of good to be back home, I really missed the Tivo UI even if the HD/SD part is pretty clunky. But, I have had a few problems including zombie channels and a couple reboots (although I think messing with Guide filters may have caused the crashes, are there known issues with that?).


----------



## michman

I spoke to a TiVo sales guy who imformed me that the Elite only supports digital cable...I know that much. He also said it ONLY supports HD programming, is that correct?

My current Premiere XL supports SD programming. I know the Elite doesn't do OTA, or analog cable but shouldn't it support SD digital cable?


----------



## jfh3

news4me2 said:


> Just curious... for those of you with 2 Elites, is MRS (Streaming) working between boxes yet?


If you read the first post or the last few pages, you would know the answer ...


----------



## tomm1079

jfh3 said:


> Did you read the first post of this thread?


of course i did. But that was weeks ago


----------



## tomm1079

tomm1079 said:


> Pulled the cable card out of my Tivo HD. Put it into my Elite.
> 
> Comcast just told "you might have to call tivo to get this fixed"
> 
> i cut her off and said "no its 100% on you guys"
> 
> and on hold again..
> 
> and she is getting a failed message from the cable card. I told her she needs to update the "back end inventory" no clue what i was talking about. She said the cable card department is open at 8am. I have all channels but premiums so ill wait till then


I called the cablecard hotline today. They had me up and running in under 5 mins. Said the people never updated the host.
Figures...


----------



## djwilso

I've had no random reboots for more than 5 days.

Have others that had reboots in their first week noticed that it's no longer happening?

Then too, I haven't been doing any transfers to my other TiVo or to/from the computer, so maybe the reboots are related with transfers somehow.


----------



## jonbig

michman said:


> I spoke to a TiVo sales guy who imformed me that the Elite only supports digital cable...I know that much. He also said it ONLY supports HD programming, is that correct?
> 
> My current Premiere XL supports SD programming. I know the Elite doesn't do OTA, or analog cable but shouldn't it support SD digital cable?


It supports SD just fine as long as it's a digital channel, but won't tune analog SD from cable, IIRC. If your cable company simulcasts your local stations in both analog and digital you should be fine.


----------



## djwilso

michman said:


> I spoke to a TiVo sales guy who imformed me that the Elite only supports digital cable...I know that much. He also said it ONLY supports HD programming, is that correct?
> 
> My current Premiere XL supports SD programming. I know the Elite doesn't do OTA, or analog cable but shouldn't it support SD digital cable?


Yes, it supports SD. The sales guy was incorrect.


----------



## mattack

mumpower said:


> A couple of Elite issues I'm having (is there a thread for this or a contact email?):
> 
> When I try to delete multiple files, the Clear command occasionally stops functioning. If I leave the My Shows page then come back, the issue usually corrects itself but when I'm deleting say 30 suggestions at once, I have to do this 10-20 times between the main page and the Recently Deleted folder.


I'm not sure if you were just using those as examples... (would anybody purposely delete 30 shows they recorded at once?)

But you NEVER have to delete suggestions or Recently Deleted items.. They go away on their own, on purpose.


----------



## aaronwt

mattack said:


> I'm not sure if you were just using those as examples... (would anybody purposely delete 30 shows they recorded at once?)
> 
> .............


I haven't done it with my Elite yet but I've done it with My Premieres.


----------



## jfh3

tomm1079 said:


> of course i did. But that was weeks ago


The first post is periodically updated with new info and will be for some time.

MRS is not currently supported on any Premieres, including Elite to Elite.


----------



## hv9200

My first impressions of the elite.

I am coming from an OLED series 3 which I love. My series 3 has never had any issues and I only upgraded to the elite for the additional tuners.

Set Up:
Fairly smooth, I picked up a new CC at comcast and went through guided set up. Had a minor bump when I attempted to re-use my lynxsys wireless adapter from the S3 only to find its not supported. Once I hooked up the tivo wireless adapter set up went smoothly. Comcast was quick and surprisingly knowledgeble about the Tivo set up. 

UI:
this is why I avoided upgrading to the premier...the UI is IMO horrible. It reminds me of the frustrating "tivo" boxes supplied by comcast. button push delay/lag and overall goofy look. And why does it go from HD UI to SD UI when you drill down into sub menu's? I'd rather just have the old SD UI if the HD UI is going to be so laggy.

Front display:
I really REALLY miss the OLED display of my S3, Spelling out what is recording was a super feature and then there is the clock. Its a matter of opinion, but IMO I like the S3 disply far far better. the red and blue circles are kind of lame.

I was hoping to transfer my content easily over the the new box, but it appears to take forever to transfer even one 1 hr HD program. Looks like i will be living with redundant boxes for a while until the S3 is empty.

Remote: 

The "glow" remote sent with the elite is not nearly as nice or balanced as the original S3 glow. not really a major concern but it seems just cheaper to the feel.

Final thoughts...

although I have had a few freeze ups and one re-boot I am still somewhat happy with the box, although IF it were not for the 4 tuners this box would go back to Tivo and I would continue to use the S3. I just do not like the UI nor the lack of flagship features the S3 had.


----------



## tomm1079

hv9200 said:


> Comcast was quick and surprisingly knowledgeble about the Tivo set up.


LIES!!!

Glad it went smooth for you.


----------



## mumpower

mattack said:


> I'm not sure if you were just using those as examples... (would anybody purposely delete 30 shows they recorded at once?)


Coincidentally, I just deleted 44 right before reading this thread.



> But you NEVER have to delete suggestions or Recently Deleted items.. They go away on their own, on purpose.


Your mileage may vary but I like to keep my Recently Deleted folder empty so that there is no confusion about how much storage space I have available. Even with 6 TBs of TiVos, I'm always pressing up against the ceiling of capacity. This is why I'm always asking about storage upgrade options. I have 22 TBs of files on external hard drives that I would love to load on TiVos if/when that is possible. One click access to media makes my life a lot easier.


----------



## mumpower

Arcady said:


> The 30 second scan had no WAF at all, so it had to be turned off. Just like the HD interface.


FWIW, I had to do the same thing.


----------



## hv9200

tomm1079 said:


> LIES!!!
> 
> Glad it went smooth for you.


Believe me, no one was more surprised than I was


----------



## djwilso

hv9200 said:


> UI:
> this is why I avoided upgrading to the premier...the UI is IMO horrible. It reminds me of the frustrating "tivo" boxes supplied by comcast. button push delay/lag and overall goofy look. And why does it go from HD UI to SD UI when you drill down into sub menu's? I'd rather just have the old SD UI if the HD UI is going to be so laggy.


Luckily you can just switch it to the SDUI in the Settings | Displays menu, right?


----------



## hv9200

djwilso said:


> Luckily you can just switch it to the SDUI in the Settings | Displays menu, right?


yes, that is an option....but was hoping for a new faster HD UI from a flagship box such as this.

only thing elite about this box over the S3 is the extra two tuners. Image and sound quality is identical...which I expected anyway.

would have been nice to see...
internal network adapter
better slicker HD UI
the OLED panel from the S3
more than one HDMI out

again..overall I am happy with the box so far...just not overly impressed.


----------



## tvhank

djwilso said:


> I've had no random reboots for more than 5 days.
> 
> Have others that had reboots in their first week noticed that it's no longer happening?
> 
> Then too, I haven't been doing any transfers to my other TiVo or to/from the computer, so maybe the reboots are related with transfers somehow.


To be honest, I'm not sure. I know I have experienced it in the past. Is there a screen that tells me when the system last rebooted?


----------



## moyekj

hv9200 said:


> only thing elite about this box over the S3 is the extra two tuners. Image and sound quality is identical...which I expected anyway.


 I still love my S3 OLED unit as well. The Premiere does have other advantages though: PC<->TiVo transfers and MRV are much, much faster, H.264 decoder is much better among other things. The real icing on the cake though is the new iPad protocol available on S4 series units. Since that has been reverse engineered you don't even need an iPad to take advantage of it. I don't see the HDUI as an advantage in any way (quite the contrary) and never use it on my Premieres.


----------



## hv9200

moyekj said:


> I still love my S3 OLED unit as well. The Premiere does have other advantages though: PC<->TiVo transfers and MRV are much, much faster, H.264 decoder is much better among other things. The real icing on the cake though is the new iPad protocol available on S4 series units. Since that has been reverse engineered you don't even need an iPad to take advantage of it. I don't see the HDUI as an advantage in any way (quite the contrary) and never use it on my Premieres.


I have not tried to transfer from the elite to my pc yet...although I do it all the time on my S3 and it does take a long...long time.

I do have an Ipad...so the app is neat for controling the elite...but I could do that (albeit limited) with the S3 as well.....unless you are speaking of something else I am not aware of??


----------



## P42

hv9200 said:


> would have been nice to see...
> internal network adapter
> better slicker HD UI
> the OLED panel from the S3
> more than one HDMI out


There is an internal network adapter, could you be referring to wireless?
There is a slicker HD UI - it's just not finished yet, or so we keep hearing 
Would a HDMI splitters resolve that issue?


----------



## aaronwt

Yes all those would add needless cost to the box.

Considering I paid around $720 for each of my first two S3 boxes back in 2006 and they did not offer lifetime service then so i was stuck signing up for monthly for 3 years at $6.95 a month. The Elite I got for $450 plus $400 for lifetime service was an excellent deal.

I'm still flip flopping about getting a second Elite.


----------



## steve614

tvhank said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure. I know I have experienced it in the past. Is there a screen that tells me when the system last rebooted?


Messages & Settings -> Account & System Information -> DVR Diagnostics
Page down to the bottom and look for the line: Time Since OOB Tune Start.


----------



## moyekj

hv9200 said:


> I do have an Ipad...so the app is neat for controling the elite...but I could do that (albeit limited) with the S3 as well.....unless you are speaking of something else I am not aware of??


 kmttg has a bunch of features taking advantage of the iPad protocol (see some screenshots in given link) and also allows me to take advantage of those features away from home unlike supposedly the iPad app which switches to the crippled "away" mode if you are not on your home LAN. I only wish TiVo would add that functionality to S3 units as well - something that will never happen. For pure DVR functionality I think the S3 OLED unit is indeed superior to the Premiere.


----------



## ADG

moyekj said:


> I still love my S3 OLED unit as well. The Premiere does have other advantages though: PC<->TiVo transfers and MRV are much, much faster, H.264 decoder is much better among other things. The real icing on the cake though is the new iPad protocol available on S4 series units. Since that has been reverse engineered you don't even need an iPad to take advantage of it. I don't see the HDUI as an advantage in any way (quite the contrary) and never use it on my Premieres.


Well, with all due respect those are not advantages to me. I rarely transfer between my desktop and tivo, do not stream anything, and have no need to control it with an iPad. And like you, I do not care for the HDUI and have reverted to the SDUI on the Elite. And I still miss the OLED from my S3


----------



## moyekj

ADG said:


> Well, with all due respect those are not advantages to me. I rarely transfer between my desktop and tivo, do not stream anything, and have no need to control it with an iPad. And like you, I do not care for the HDUI and have reverted to the SDUI on the Elite. And I still miss the OLED from my S3


 Everyone has to evaluate what they see as advantages, and I listed mine. I didn't mention MRS (streaming) because it's not yet enabled, but that will be a huge advantage for me since one can reportedly stream a show that is still recording on another unit, something which MRV can't do. Also avoids having copies of same show on multiple units to have to remember to erase which is MRV side-effect. I suppose another advantage of the Premiere/Elite vs S3 OLED is 1 M-card compared to 2 S/M-cards for the S3 OLED resulting in some monthly savings. Having said all that my wife loves the S3 OLED and it's not going anywhere and as I said for pure DVR functionality I still think it's the best TiVo I've owned.


----------



## gpejsa

Got my first random reboot in about a week....once it rebooted, I did a connect to Tivo and then picked up where I left off (we were watching a previously recorded show). Things seemed fine after the reboot, but it makes me wonder what is up with the occasional snafu.


----------



## Tivogre

After upgrading the switch behind my entertainment center to a Gigabit model, I was able to get a 30min HD show to transfer Elite to Elite in 5 min 14 sec. 

Transfer rate reports as 77.23 MB/s

Pretty good. Should be able to skip commercials easily. 

Now, bring on STREAMING!!!


----------



## tomm1079

Tivogre said:


> After upgrading the switch behind my entertainment center to a Gigabit model, I was able to get a 30min HD show to transfer Elite to Elite in 5 min 14 sec.
> 
> Transfer rate reports as 77.23 MB/s
> 
> Pretty good. Should be able to skip commercials easily.
> 
> Now, bring on STREAMING!!!


where does it show the transfer rate?

I notice it is ALOT faster transferring Premier to elite then it was for Tivo HD to Premier. I never used transfer feature before but i might if it is really this quick (at least until we have streaming...)


----------



## tomm1079

Found it!!!

Network and Connections


Incoming DVR Transfer im getting at 71.55 Mb/s

Also i would like to add that is over powerline adaptors. If i go moca can i get it faster?


----------



## mattack

mumpower said:


> Your mileage may vary but I like to keep my Recently Deleted folder empty so that there is no confusion about how much storage space I have available.


That makes no sense -- USE the count/size of Recently Deleted *as* a gauge of free space available. It *IS* free space.


----------



## sbiller

I returned home last night after 9 days on the road. I can confirm that MRS has been disabled on my Premiere and Premiere Elite. I still see the remote delete option. 

I also wanted to add that the Netflix on my Elite box was deactivated by TiVo so I was forced to reactivate it upon selection. After activation it worked as described in post #1 of this thread. 

~Sam


----------



## tivoknucklehead

the only setup issue I had was having the tuning adapter plugged in from the start of guided setup caused setup to go into an endless loop in setup and also did not let me test the cablecard chennels. Unplugging the TA, finishing guided setup, then plugging it back in fixed it


----------



## [email protected]

mattack said:


> I'm not sure if you were just using those as examples... (would anybody purposely delete 30 shows they recorded at once?)
> 
> But you NEVER have to delete suggestions or Recently Deleted items.. They go away on their own, on purpose.


True. But every now and then we go through the "suggestions" folder to

o Throw away suggestions we have no interest in (occasionally flagging
a show with a "thumbs down" first to train the suggestion heuristics).

o Make sure there's some free (or Recently Deleted) space so that we
get to determine what goes away if the machine is close to full up
(which happens occasionally, even with a terabyte extender).

o See if there's anything interesting that has shown up.

o Just find something to fill in an hour (video wallpaper)

But, to get back to the real point:

I was idly watching my wife do this the other day, and sure enough she soon got the "This folder is no longer needed" message I occasionally see (there's a race condition between the UI and the actual content management code). But she didn't do what I do (back out of the "Suggestions" folder to the "Now Playing" screen, then go back into Suggestions); she just waited for 5 or 10 seconds, whereupon the message went away and the list repopulated.


----------



## mumpower

mattack said:


> That makes no sense


If you don't record suggestions, you wouldn't use it in the same manner. If you did, you would quickly come to realize that the size/count of the Recently Deleted folder gets bloody quickly when you have 30+ items in there, some of which are junk as opposed to files that the user may want to recover, something you just acknowledged never happens for you.

I like to keep that folder empty or with only a few files that are not junk that my wife may want to watch (I have Just Go with It in deleted now alongside 18 items that are suggestions I didn't like...only one of those is a valid file for me). Ergo, you and I have differing user experiences. Circling back, you asked if this was an example and you can see now that it's not but rather a regular user behavior of mine because I'm a power user who filters through hundreds of recordings each week. That means what I presume was your initial point that the remote control functionality on repeated delete commands issue shouldn't come up much if at all does in fact come up, so we're back to "Hey, that doesn't work and needs to be fixed."


----------



## djwilso

tvhank said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure. I know I have experienced it in the past. Is there a screen that tells me when the system last rebooted?


I am using Scientific Atlanta/Cisco equipment here, so this may be different if you're using Motorola, but the place I see it is here:

Settings & messages
Account & system info
CableCARD Decoder
CableCARD options (for installers)
CableCARD Menu
Cisco CableCARD Diag Screen

There you will see the *Boot Time* in UTC/GMT, which you will need to adjust for your time zone.

Another way to tell if you have rebooted at all is to turn on the on-screen clock using the following remote key sequence:

_*Note:* Go to Live TV or watch a recorded program, and make sure that no TiVo banner is displayed (screen should only show the program material)._

Select
Play
Select
9
Select
Clear

This will show a clock near the lower-right corner of the screen. Also, it will show the duration of the recorded show you're watching.

You can turn this back off by repeating the same sequence.

If the clock display disappears without you turning it off, the TiVo rebooted as the setting is not sticky like the 30-second skip setting is.


----------



## jfh3

hv9200 said:


> would have been nice to see...
> 
> more than one HDMI out


The Elite can drive up to 16 devices off the HDMI port. Do you really need more?


----------



## jfh3

sbiller said:


> I returned home last night after 9 days on the road. I can confirm that MRS has been disabled on my Premiere and Premiere Elite.


Wow. The benefits to having high-level friends inside Tivo sure disappeared quickly. 

At least it was nice to see what it looked like while you had it. Let's hope it's back for you (and the rest of us) soon.


----------



## DocNo

mumpower said:


> I have 22 TBs of files on external hard drives that I would love to load on TiVos if/when that is possible. One click access to media makes my life a lot easier.


Windows Home Server with Tivo Desktop loaded on it. Works great. Although these days I transcode and store everything in iTunes so I can sync with my iPad or iPhone if I want. And with wifi sync, it's really great. Yup, it's slow, but I typically sync new content overnight so the speed is not an issue


----------



## mumpower

That sounds like a fun solution and I've been tempted for a while, but I have 16 different external drives. I could consolidate them but until I do, I would need to have Frankenstein's Desktop to jack everything in. TiVo fixing the arbitrary storage limits would be a much more elegant solution for me. I'm holding out the Elite has this capability, which is why I keep bringing it up.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

I tried transferring two shows that were non-copyright protected from my Premiere to my Elite using wireles N. The first one, a 30 minute SD show went fine. The second, "Nikita", a one hour HD show quit about 15-20 minutes into the transfer . The error message was "transfer error, please try again". I tried 3 times and it failed 3 times the same way


----------



## El Gabito

Just my luck activating my cablecard I first get a person who "doesn't have the authority" and then transferred to someone who's never activated one before, because their office just started doing it.

And yes, I called the comcast cablecard/self-install number.


----------



## morac

El Gabito said:


> Just my luck activating my cablecard I first get a person who "doesn't have the authority" and then transferred to someone who's never activated one before, because their office just started doing it.
> 
> And yes, I called the comcast cablecard/self-install number.


Try again later. Even that number has its share of incompetents.


----------



## jcthorne

mumpower said:


> That sounds like a fun solution and I've been tempted for a while, but I have 16 different external drives. I could consolidate them but until I do, I would need to have Frankenstein's Desktop to jack everything in. TiVo fixing the arbitrary storage limits would be a much more elegant solution for me. I'm holding out the Elite has this capability, which is why I keep bringing it up.


A linux based NAS such as a Synology 1511+ running pytivo and vdmgr will give you the virtually unlimited storage you seek with all the archived video presented in a nice menu on the tivo for immeadiate access. Mine is currently running 16TB and growing....


----------



## El Gabito

morac said:


> Try again later. Even that number has its share of incompetents.


Yep - after 30 mins on the phone they agreed to call me back later. An hour later when they called back they needed my info again (I had left for work), which I had already given them. Now I have to call back later. Not a good start for Comcast (just switching from DirecTV).


----------



## El Gabito

justinw said:


> 1-877-405-2298 this number has been posted in other threads as the Comcast Cablecard activation line.


FYI - I was just given this as the direct line to CableCard activation. I will call tonight to verify. 855-425-9120


----------



## El Gabito

El Gabito said:


> FYI - I was just given this as the direct line to CableCard activation. I will call tonight to verify. 855-425-9120


He had to escalate as well to engineering. Put all my info in - couldn't get channels. Supposed to call back in an hour. *sigh*


----------



## mumpower

jcthorne said:


> A linux based NAS such as a Synology 1511+ running pytivo and vdmgr will give you the virtually unlimited storage you seek with all the archived video presented in a nice menu on the tivo for immeadiate access. Mine is currently running 16TB and growing....


While this reminds me that I need to get pytivo running again (and I sincerely thank you for that), an $800 solution is more than I'm willing to spend on this right now. I do have strong feelings of jealousy toward you now, though.


----------



## aaronwt

You can always take a cheap PC and a cheap software RAID 5 box($100) and there is your storage. Mine works great with my TiVos.


----------



## rocko

aaronwt said:


> You can always take a cheap PC and a cheap software RAID 5 box($100) and there is your storage. Mine works great with my TiVos.


And that helps with 16 external drives, how?


----------



## mattack

mumpower said:


> If you don't record suggestions, you wouldn't use it in the same manner. If you did, you would quickly come to realize that the size/count of the Recently Deleted folder gets bloody quickly when you have 30+ items in there, some of which are junk as opposed to files that the user may want to recover, something you just acknowledged never happens for you.


I never said I didn't ever want to recover.. I have done it many times (though often because of an errant extra deletion).


----------



## El Gabito

rocko said:


> And that helps with 16 external drives, how?


Crack 'em open and stuff them in a machine. It would take some work, but 16 external drives is a lot of work as-is.

Check out unraid. http://lime-technology.com/forum/index.php?topic=7998.0 Good starting point. My recommendation would be to definitely move away from 16 external drives. Sounds like a headache.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

remote deleting a program on my XL premiere from my Elite has never worked. I get a check mark, but it just hangs and does not delete or move off the screen


----------



## jfh3

tivoknucklehead said:


> remote deleting a program on my XL premiere from my Elite has never worked. I get a check mark, but it just hangs and does not delete or move off the screen


I thought I already had this problem listed in the first post; will update it later.
This is a very annoying problem. (and the actual delete never happens on the remote box)


----------



## JediMaster109

Ok, just got my NEW ELITE hooked up and working, question... I subscribed to monthly only, should I update to a Lifetime Subscription? How long do TiVo boxes last? Also their extended warranty, do you guys get that too? Pretty good price for a $500 device. Your input is appreciated!


----------



## sbiller

JediMaster109 said:


> Ok, just got my NEW ELITE hooked up and working, question... I subscribed to monthly only, should I update to a Lifetime Subscription? How long do TiVo boxes last? Also their extended warranty, do you guys get that too? Pretty good price for a $500 device. Your input is appreciated!


If you are paying $499 for Lifetime Service the break-even point is 25 months. If you qualify for the Multi-Service Discount (MSD) you can purchase lifetime for $399 but the monthly service is only $14.95 so the break even is 26 months.

I personally have never had a hardware failure on a TiVo although the hard drives have been known to fail but can be replaced pretty easily. I went ahead and purchased the Best Buy 4-year warranty for $74 since I thought it was a pretty good deal even though I usually never buy insurance.


----------



## jfh3

JediMaster109 said:


> Ok, just got my NEW ELITE hooked up and working, question... I subscribed to monthly only, should I update to a Lifetime Subscription? How long do TiVo boxes last? Also their extended warranty, do you guys get that too? Pretty good price for a $500 device. Your input is appreciated!


My opinion is that in most cases, lifetime ends up being a far better deal than monthly. And, with lifetime, the TiVo retains value, if you ever decide to sell it. The most likely part to fail in a TiVo is the hard drive, which can be easily replaced. Some have had TiVo boxes running for 10 years.

Warranty is personal preference. I have it on my Elites, but not the regular Premieres.


----------



## ADG

JediMaster109 said:


> Ok, just got my NEW ELITE hooked up and working, question... I subscribed to monthly only, should I update to a Lifetime Subscription? How long do TiVo boxes last? Also their extended warranty, do you guys get that too? Pretty good price for a $500 device. Your input is appreciated!


I agree that lifetime makes the most sense. I have two Series 3's and an Elite all w/lifetime contracts. The older S3 is 8 years old, the newer 4 years. I've replaced the hd and the power supply on the older unit (truly not a big deal) and so far the newer one has been fine. I also had an old Series 2 that I retired after 5 years when I switched my tv's to hd - never had any problem with that unit either.


----------



## aaronwt

rocko said:


> And that helps with 16 external drives, how?


16 external drives is nothing. Both my WHS(31 hard drives - 27 external) and unRAID(22 hard drives - 20 external) setup has more drives than that. The enclosures I use are fairly small.

You could also put the drives in a PC case. I never had 16 in a case but 8/9 years ago I had twelve drives in a PC case for 3TB of storage for my HD recordings.


----------



## TiVoToo

ADG said:


> ....The older S3 is 8 years old, the newer 4 years. I've replaced the hd and the power supply on the older unit (truly not a big deal) and so far the newer one has been fine.....


The S3 was released in September 2006, so a S3 cannot be older than 5 years. I know because I bought one the day they came out.


----------



## jay_man2

TiVoToo said:


> The S3 was released in September 2006, so a S3 cannot be older than 5 years. I know because I bought one the day they came out. And another one a month later. [When S3 first released, it retailed for $800 and Lifetime was not an option, but they were worth every penny. Best TiVo that TiVo ever built.]


I bought an S3 on release day, and transferred Lifetime from an S2 to it.


----------



## morac

jay_man2 said:


> I bought an S3 on release day, and transferred Lifetime from an S2 to it.


The way TiVo did that was to swap the purchase info for the S2 and S3, so when you look at the S3's info it shows the S2 purchase history and vice-versa. That may be why he thought he had it 8 years.


----------



## HerronScott

morac said:


> The way TiVo did that was to swap the purchase info for the S2 and S3, so when you look at the S3's info it shows the S2 purchase history and vice-versa. That may be why he thought he had it 8 years.


Right, our 2 S3's show June 18, 2000 and May 8. 2002 in our profile on tivo.com for the original activation date. 

If you look at the original activation dates for the 2 inactive S1's that we upgraded from they show the S3 dates of January and February 2007. Can definitely be confusing....

Scott


----------



## djwilso

Just had my first random reboot with my Elite in over a week of uptime. Not happy... :down:

Before now, I had 3 or 4 reboots in the first week, then nothing until now.


----------



## ADG

morac said:


> The way TiVo did that was to swap the purchase info for the S2 and S3, so when you look at the S3's info it shows the S2 purchase history and vice-versa. That may be why he thought he had it 8 years.


You're absolutely correct - sorry for the misinformation. I'm looking at my account info on tivo's site now and the date is indeed 8/03, but it shows my S2 going inactive in December of 06 - clearly that's the date I got the first S3 and swapped the lifetime service agreement.

Meanwhile, I got my Elite on October 13th and just had my first spontaneous reboot last night  .


----------



## JediMaster109

Thanks for all the info everyone, I think Im going lifetime on my elite.

Also for those of you that are having spontaneous reboots, is your unit hooked up to a UPS? It would interesting to see if it makes a difference or not...


----------



## ADG

Mine is not, but at least in my case it's not a power issue I assure you.


----------



## nandopr

JediMaster109 said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone, I think Im going lifetime on my elite.
> 
> Also for those of you that are having spontaneous reboots, is your unit hooked up to a UPS? It would interesting to see if it makes a difference or not...


I have two, and both are hooked up to a UPS. I have to say that for the past four days or so both of my Tivos are doing good. No spontaneous reboots. I hope it does not happen again.


----------



## PrimeRisk

JediMaster109 said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone, I think Im going lifetime on my elite.
> 
> Also for those of you that are having spontaneous reboots, is your unit hooked up to a UPS? It would interesting to see if it makes a difference or not...


Yes, I'm on a good UPS and I'm getting Elite reboots.


----------



## Tivogre

I am on a UPS.


----------



## djwilso

JediMaster109 said:


> Thanks for all the info everyone, I think Im going lifetime on my elite.
> 
> Also for those of you that are having spontaneous reboots, is your unit hooked up to a UPS? It would interesting to see if it makes a difference or not...


Yes, mine is on a good home-theater APC UPS.


----------



## tomm1079

i have not had any reboots.

no UPS. Just a power strip.


The only difference i can see is i have had this thing for 8 days. I have pulled the power every 2-3 days to move it around until i got everything moved/setup.


----------



## PrimeRisk

Grrr...nothing like missing the first minute+ of The Treehouse of Horror XXII. Ok, one thing I really don't like about the Premiere/Elite is the lack of Soft Padding. My DirecTiVos were modded to add MRV, TWP, and EndPadPlus (among other things). Even the DTV HR20s I had did soft padding. I guess you can't have everything.


----------



## sbiller

I had the issue described in this thread over on DSL Reports when I was setting up my Elite with a Tuning Adapter connected. Essentially the Elite will not let you get through the initial part of guided setup while the TA is connected. It would be great if the OP could update the first post to include this known problem. Thanks! ~Sam

http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26487727-Palm-Bay-FL-Tivo-Premiere-Elite-TA-CableCard


----------



## tivoknucklehead

sbiller said:


> I had the issue described in this thread over on DSL Reports when I was setting up my Elite with a Tuning Adapter connected. Essentially the Elite will not let you get through the initial part of guided setup while the TA is connected. It would be great if the OP could update the first post to include this known problem. Thanks! ~Sam
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26487727-Palm-Bay-FL-Tivo-Premiere-Elite-TA-CableCard


I can also confirm this


----------



## jfh3

sbiller said:


> I had the issue described in this thread over on DSL Reports when I was setting up my Elite with a Tuning Adapter connected. Essentially the Elite will not let you get through the initial part of guided setup while the TA is connected. It would be great if the OP could update the first post to include this known problem. Thanks! ~Sam
> 
> http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26487727-Palm-Bay-FL-Tivo-Premiere-Elite-TA-CableCard


Done.


----------



## ADG

By the way, when I spoke with a tivo tech support person on the phone yesterday about the spontaneous reboot issue I asked if they could enable logging on my system. He said they do not have that capability. He also said tivo reps are told to stay away from this and other community forums. Last, he said they have not had many phone calls about the spontaneous reboot issue. I suggest you folks start calling.


----------



## JediMaster109

Well I updated my new TiVo Elite to lifetime! Thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## JediMaster109

So when I got my TiVo last week, when I opened up the box and remove the unit I heard a rattle, so I opened it up and discovered that the two white pegs that hold up one side of the power supply were broken, it is still being held in place by the screws on the opposite side. Does anyone know where I can get some replacements?
Should I call TiVo? There's nothing wrong with the unit otherwise....


----------



## JediMaster109

Here's a picture!


----------



## aaronwt

A brand new unit? I would want it replaced. What happened to the unit to cause the support to break? Or was it never installed properly? Either way it's a defect with a brand new unit. Although I probably would have never noticed mine. I just looked at the bottom of mine and it is still in place. There is still a white disc showing on the bottom of my unit.


----------



## JediMaster109

Im assuming that it was installed wrong, cause the other one the tip is broken off... The box that it shipped in was ok, I don't think I would have noticed it ethier accept for the rattle from the tip loose on the inside...


----------



## morac

JediMaster109 said:
 

> Im assuming that it was installed wrong, cause the other one the tip is broken off... The box that it shipped in was ok, I don't think I would have noticed it ethier accept for the rattle from the tip loose on the inside...


I'd have them replace it, though since you opened the unit you voided the warranty.


----------



## L David Matheny

JediMaster109 said:


> So when I got my TiVo last week, when I opened up the box and remove the unit I heard a rattle, so I opened it up and discovered that the two white pegs that hold up one side of the power supply were broken, it is still being held in place by the screws on the opposite side. Does anyone know where I can get some replacements?
> Should I call TiVo? There's nothing wrong with the unit otherwise....


The "white pegs" are called standoffs. There are various designs, some metal and some plastic. I agree with other posters that TiVo should at least be willing to replace the unit for you, but if you're sure nothing else is wrong, I also agree with you that it seems silly to send it back for something so trivial.

Then the question is: Do you (1) say nothing to TiVo, or (2) ask TiVo innocently about the rattle you heard so there's a record of it, or (3) tell TiVo you opened the case to investigate the rattle and would like them to send you two standoffs. Option (3) would probably just be asking for trouble. See if you can find similar standoffs to order online. If anything else is going to go wrong, hopefully it will happen during the warranty period.


----------



## JediMaster109

Ok, called TiVo and said I could replace the Elite from Best Buy, just got home and off the phone, no problems at all. Customer Service so far... A+ New unit looks great nothing rattling around  Now on to Time Warner to get Repaired... Customer Service for Time Warner... NOT SO GREAT  LOL!


----------



## davecharlson

ADG said:


> By the way, when I spoke with a tivo tech support person on the phone yesterday about the spontaneous reboot issue I asked if they could enable logging on my system. He said they do not have that capability. He also said tivo reps are told to stay away from this and other community forums. Last, he said they have not had many phone calls about the spontaneous reboot issue. I suggest you folks start calling.


I've also experienced the spontaneous reboot problem. Sorry for the long post, but I thought my experience may help somebody.

I bought my Elite a couple weeks ago, shortly after release. I experienced the first reboot while I was changing channels, right after the cablecard was installed. The cable guy was still at the house and I was testing channels after yet another painful cablecard install experience. I had another reboot a day later while recording 3 shows and watching a 4th. After this reboot I did some investigation and started monitoring the uptime of the tivo daily by looking at "Time Since OOB Tune Start" in the dvr diagnostics screen. For the next week I discovered that it had unexplained reboots at a frequency of about once per day. Most of these would have gone unnoticed if I were not monitoring the diagnostics.

So I called Tivo. They had me check the DVR Diagnositcs screen and did not like that my Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR) at 38 dB. And I had "RS Uncorrected" in the 4000 range and "RS Corrected" in the 200 range. The rep said these are the errors that the cablecard has. Some were corrected and some could not be corrected. Since I have a Tivo Series 3 in my house also, I checked the stats on it. It had 0 for both uncorrected and corrected and SNR was 36 dB. The rep suggested attenuating the line (via 2 way splitter). I did this and got the SNR on the Elite down to 36 dB. The rep then said that I should have the cable coming come to improve my signal. After telling them that my other tivo worked great with the same signal, they insisted that the cablecard was bad and that I should have a new one installed.

Since cablecard installs are such a pain, I instead borrowed another Tivo HD from a friend (and later bought it from him). I pulled the cablecard from the Elite to use in the Tivo HD. I called the cable company to change the host id and send the authorization. And it worked great. SNR still at 36 dB. RS Uncorrected/Corrected at 0. And it has not rebooted for the past week. Since this Tivo is using the same cable hookup and same cablecard that the Elite was attached to, I've determined that the Elite has a software bug that is causing the reboots, or the tivo hardware itself is bad.

At this point I decided it is not worth the effort of exchanging it for another Elite. So I called Tivo to get an RMA number and sent the unit back (I'm still within my 30 day money back period). I'll just use the Tivo HD with my 2nd TV for awhile. I do want 4 tuners, but I'm not willing to troubleshoot for Tivo any longer, especially since others are having this problem as well. I suspect it is a software issue that will be worked out over time. Maybe I'll try again with the Elite in 6 months or so. Maybe by then they will also have the "Preview" available so that I can have a true whole home DVR setup.


----------



## L David Matheny

davecharlson said:


> Since cablecard installs are such a pain, I instead borrowed another Tivo HD from a friend (and later bought it from him). I pulled the cablecard from the Elite to use in the Tivo HD. I called the cable company to change the host id and send the authorization. And it worked great. SNR still at 36 dB. RS Uncorrected/Corrected at 0. And it has not rebooted for the past week. Since this Tivo is using the same cable hookup and same cablecard that the Elite was attached to, I've determined that the Elite has a software bug that is causing the reboots, or the tivo hardware itself is bad.
> 
> At this point I decided it is not worth the effort of exchanging it for another Elite. So I called Tivo to get an RMA number and sent the unit back (I'm still within my 30 day money back period). I'll just use the Tivo HD with my 2nd TV for awhile. I do want 4 tuners, but I'm not willing to troubleshoot for Tivo any longer, especially since others are having this problem as well. I suspect it is a software issue that will be worked out over time. Maybe I'll try again with the Elite in 6 months or so. Maybe by then they will also have the "Preview" available so that I can have a true whole home DVR setup.


The possibility that your error counts were caused by a Premiere Elite software bug is very worrisome. It makes me wonder if the software has become so cluttered with non-interruptible features that it no longer tends the data transfer from the tuner chips well enough to keep buffers from overflowing (or something similar). It doesn't sound like a signal strength issue. Were you using the HDUI perhaps? That is apparently far more "muscle-bound" than the SDUI and thus should be more likely to have such problems.

It would have been interesting for you to try a different Elite to (mostly) rule out the possibility of a hardware sample defect, but I understand your reluctance to "take one for the team" when you're tired of fighting the problem. Maybe others can watch for similar high instances of "RS Uncorrected" which have no apparent cause. Has anyone who is OTA only ever seen anything like this (or anyone else who has a regular Premiere)?


----------



## MC Hammer

Has anyone checked to see if the Elite is using a different model tuner than Premiere/Premiere XLs? I didn't even think to look at the tuners when I had my Elite cracked open.

P/PXL is using x2 Microtune MT2131.


----------



## davecharlson

L David Matheny said:


> It doesn't sound like a signal strength issue. Were you using the HDUI perhaps? That is apparently far more "muscle-bound" than the SDUI and thus should be more likely to have such problems.


My signal strength was always good (mid 90s). Although on my other 2 boxes (Tivo HD and Series 3) the signal strength is typically 100. But I have seen them mid 90 occasionally.

Originally I was using the HDUI. But I quickly switched to the SDUI to eliminate it as a possibility. So I was SDUI all but the first day.


----------



## JediMaster109

davecharlson said:


> My signal strength was always good (mid 90s). Although on my other 2 boxes (Tivo HD and Series 3) the signal strength is typically 100. But I have seen them mid 90 occasionally.
> 
> Originally I was using the HDUI. But I quickly switched to the SDUI to eliminate it as a possibility. So I was SDUI all but the first day.


Do u happen to remember the manufacturing date that was in the back of the unit. My first one was sept 2nd 2011 and my replacement is sept 3rd 2011. My first hasn't had any reboots for the 3 days it was up and nothing so far on the second one... And I'm using hdui.


----------



## davecharlson

JediMaster109 said:


> Do u happen to remember the manufacturing date that was in the back of the unit. My first one was sept 2nd 2011 and my replacement is sept 3rd 2011. My first hasn't had any reboots for the 3 days it was up and nothing so far on the second one... And I'm using hdui.


Nope. I never looked at the manufacturing date.


----------



## minimeh

davecharlson said:


> Since this Tivo is using the same cable hookup and same cablecard that the Elite was attached to, I've determined that the Elite has a software bug that is causing the reboots, or the tivo hardware itself is bad.


I agree that this suggests that it's not the site at fault, but rather the Elite.

IMHO, it is probable that it is a combination of both the hardware and software that are making contributions to the random rebooting. The hardware, though not necessarily "bad", introduces new and advanced complications by having the 2nd core activated. The software, because it has evolved from a single-core base, has to correctly address the active dual cores.

Turning on the 2nd core is less trivial than it appears on the surface. Software that operates in a multitasking environment must be carefully written with resource synchronization so that one task doesn't inherit another task's environment (or any portion of it) when it assumes control; or monopolize a resource to the starvation of the other tasks; or deadlock when one task is waiting for another task to relinquish access to a resource while the second task is also waiting for the first task to relinquish another resource.

Chasing down these types of bugs is a whole new level of debugging and very tricky.

The fact that Tivo has had dual-core machines on the market for so long with one core disabled suggests that they are having a behind-the-scenes wrestling match with trying to make the software dual-core capable and reliable.

As much as I would like 4 tuners, I'm going to pass until they get this ironed out, which may be a while.


----------



## mattack

davecharlson said:


> The rep suggested attenuating the line (via 2 way splitter). I did this and got the SNR on the Elite down to 36 dB.


The one thing I don't see mentioned is whether this changed the frequency of reboots at all.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

in case someone hasn't allready posted in this thread about this issue... but...

DO NOT DELETE THE "THX OPTIMIZER" video... Because once you do, you will never get it back.

I installed the Elite on my Older TV set. After a few days of using the TiVo Elite sadly my TV died. So I bought a new one.

Went to find out where I could get the Optimizer video again, and use the included glasses to setup my new TV, & guess what.. it isn't available. Called TiVo Support, and short of exchanging the unit. You can't download the video again.

NO WHERE on the box, or in any of the included litature did it EVER say NOT to delete the video, or you couldn't get it back. NO NOTICE GIVEN AT ALL!

So am I letting you all know... you delete it, it's gone. So if you have to get a new TV like I did, and its gone, no optimization for you!

And yes, I actually did try to TD+ copy the video to my other TiVo Premiere (not THX certified) as well as to my computer, & of course it was "Copy Protected"!!!

Just an FYI for everyone...


----------



## MC Hammer

TexasGrillChef said:


> in case someone hasn't allready posted in this thread about this issue... but...
> 
> DO NOT DELETE THE "THX OPTIMIZER" video... Because once you do, you will never get it back.
> 
> I installed the Elite on my Older TV set. After a few days of using the TiVo Elite sadly my TV died. So I bought a new one.
> 
> Went to find out where I could get the Optimizer video again, and use the included glasses to setup my new TV, & guess what.. it isn't available. Called TiVo Support, and short of exchanging the unit. You can't download the video again.
> 
> NO WHERE on the box, or in any of the included litature did it EVER say NOT to delete the video, or you couldn't get it back. NO NOTICE GIVEN AT ALL!
> 
> So am I letting you all know... you delete it, it's gone. So if you have to get a new TV like I did, and its gone, no optimization for you!
> 
> And yes, I actually did try to TD+ copy the video to my other TiVo Premiere (not THX certified) as well as to my computer, & of course it was "Copy Protected"!!!
> 
> Just an FYI for everyone...


Clear and delete everything will get it back if memory serves. Could be wrong.


----------



## Arcady

So the advice for today is this: Do not delete things you want to keep.


----------



## djwilso

MC Hammer said:


> Clear and delete everything will get it back if memory serves. Could be wrong.


I had done a Clear and delete everything on mine and it did NOT come back for me. I don't know if others might have a different outcome.


----------



## ADG

Arcady said:


> So the advice for today is this: Do not delete things you want to keep.


Right. Not sure why we need a bunch of posts saying "don't delete this if you want to keep it", but okay.


----------



## aaronwt

TexasGrillChef said:


> in case someone hasn't allready posted in this thread about this issue... but...
> 
> DO NOT DELETE THE "THX OPTIMIZER" video... Because once you do, you will never get it back.
> 
> I installed the Elite on my Older TV set. After a few days of using the TiVo Elite sadly my TV died. So I bought a new one.
> 
> Went to find out where I could get the Optimizer video again, and use the included glasses to setup my new TV, & guess what.. it isn't available. Called TiVo Support, and short of exchanging the unit. You can't download the video again.
> 
> NO WHERE on the box, or in any of the included litature did it EVER say NOT to delete the video, or you couldn't get it back. NO NOTICE GIVEN AT ALL!
> 
> So am I letting you all know... you delete it, it's gone. So if you have to get a new TV like I did, and its gone, no optimization for you!
> 
> And yes, I actually did try to TD+ copy the video to my other TiVo Premiere (not THX certified) as well as to my computer, & of course it was "Copy Protected"!!!
> 
> Just an FYI for everyone...


This is the same as the XL box.


----------



## davecharlson

mattack said:


> The one thing I don't see mentioned is whether this changed the frequency of reboots at all.


Attenuating the signal with the 2-way splitter did not change the frequency of reboots. It was about the same, roughly once per day. There was no pattern to the time of day when the reboot occurred. It was not right after network update, not when recording shows, etc. In fact in normally happened mid day when nothing was recording (beyond the 4 live streams of course). So the channels weren't even being changed when reboots normally happened.


----------



## spocko

davecharlson said:


> ...
> So I called Tivo. They had me check the DVR Diagnositcs screen and did not like that my Signal to Noise Ratio (SNR) at 38 dB.
> ...
> I did this and got the SNR on the Elite down to 36 dB. The rep then said that I should have the cable coming come to improve my signal.


I think that Tivo rep was misguided. SNR stands for "Signal to Noise Ratio". It is a measure of the signal quality, and higher SNR numbers are better. There should never be a need to intentionally reduce SNR, because you would in effect be reducing the quality of the signal.

I have heard of some Tivos having problems if the signal strength is too high. Inserting a splitter in the coaxial cable input to the Tivo will reduce the signal strength. That may have the side effect of reducing SNR also, but the goal is to reduce signal strength, not to reduce SNR.


----------



## jfh3

The rep was also misguided because SNR has nothing to do with the CableCARD either.


----------



## davecharlson

spocko said:


> I think that Tivo rep was misguided. SNR stands for "Signal to Noise Ratio". It is a measure of the signal quality, and higher SNR numbers are better. There should never be a need to intentionally reduce SNR, because you would in effect be reducing the quality of the signal.
> 
> I have heard of some Tivos having problems if the signal strength is too high. Inserting a splitter in the coaxial cable input to the Tivo will reduce the signal strength. That may have the side effect of reducing SNR also, but the goal is to reduce signal strength, not to reduce SNR.


Tivo has a FAQ here:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/150

It says that for the QAM 256 modulation type (which is what applies to my cable) that the SNR must be between 29 dB and 35 dB to give good-quality video on all HD box models. Further it says "A higher SNR reading means that the video signal is stronger relative to the noise level on the line. If the SNR value is lower than the minimum, contact your cable provider, who can test and improve the signal on the cable line."


----------



## spocko

davecharlson said:


> Tivo has a FAQ here:


Interesting, thanks for the link. I don't know why there would be a maximum limit on SNR, but they must have a reason.


----------



## JediMaster109

I must say that after a week of use I really like the TiVo premiere elite. I'm coming from a Ceton HTPC setup. Video quality is WAY better, channel tuning is quicker as well especially on SDV channels. I also like the HDUI, if people say that it's a lot quicker on the elite I would hate to see it on the premiere and premier XL... It's a little sluggish but works...

One thing we have to remember is the cable DVR's they have today are still garbage compared to a TiVo or Ceton setup, and yea even the cable boxes reboot. Overall a happy TiVo customer and happy to be back with them. That's my 2 cents


----------



## sbiller

JediMaster109 said:


> I must say that after a week of use I really like the TiVo premiere elite. I'm coming from a Ceton HTPC setup. Video quality is WAY better, channel tuning is quicker as well especially on SDV channels. I also like the HDUI, if people say that it's a lot quicker on the elite I would hate to see it on the premiere and premier XL... It's a little sluggish but works...
> 
> One thing we have to remember is the cable DVR's they have today are still garbage compared to a TiVo or Ceton setup, and yea even the cable boxes reboot. Overall a happy TiVo customer and happy to be back with them. That's my 2 cents


Its a little less sluggish on the Elite but still sluggish. We are all stuck waiting for 16.x to see significant improvements in HDUI speed hopefully similar to the 15.2 speed that is rolling out on Virgin Media now.


----------



## JediMaster109

sbiller said:


> Its a little less sluggish on the Elite but still sluggish. We are all stuck waiting for 16.x to see significant improvements in HDUI speed hopefully similar to the 15.2 speed that is rolling out on Virgin Media now.


Any word on when we might see 16.xx?


----------



## sbiller

JediMaster109 said:


> Any word on when we might see 16.xx?


The only word is from Jason at RCN who said 2012. I'm hoping that we are looking at early 2012 instead of late 2012 but that is based on connecting a lot of dots. This release should have a totally revamped app platform and new modern Netflix, Youtube and Amazon apps.


----------



## brentil

JediMaster109 said:


> Any word on when we might see 16.xx?


Not till after we get 14.9 on the non-Elite devices.


----------



## sbiller

brentil said:


> Not till after we get 14.9 on the non-Elite devices.


Great point Brentil but that is any day now!


----------



## wmcbrine

I don't think people should be expecting 16.x after 14.9. AFAICT, the next major version will jump all the way to 20.x.


----------



## Iluvatar

sbiller said:


> The only word is from Jason at RCN who said 2012. I'm hoping that we are looking at early 2012 instead of late 2012 but that is based on connecting a lot of dots. This release should have a totally revamped app platform and new modern Netflix, Youtube and Amazon apps.


Well whether it is 16.x or 20.x since it is already in testing I feel that we would see it for the Winter/Spring update in February/March. If we are expecting 14.9 as Fall update then that should push the next version as part of the next cycle, barring any bugfix releases.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

My initial impressions of my TiVo Elite are fantastic. EXCEPT for the one issue that if you delete the THX optimizer video. IT's GONE GONE GONE...

Other than that I love it. At first I didn't think that having 4 tuners would be such a big deal, but as it turns out. It is VERY nice to have 4 tuners. There at least 6 time slots each week that all 3 tuners are recording, and 1 time slot that all 4 tuners are going.

I haven't hooked up the Moca capability yet, but I like the thought of that. If it works well then I will love it and it will free up a port on my gigabit switch in the entertainment center.

Since I do have another premiere unit in my bedroom, I am looking forward to the MRS capability when it finally arrives! Yipee! Hopefully that won't take to much longer. Maybe before the end of 2012.

I know most of us who bought the S3 unit when it was first released were very impatient about MRV capability. (MRV wasn't available to the S3's when they were first released) If I remember correctly, it took about 9 months to a year before MRV was available for the S3.

I like the nice sleek black look. Even though I have it in an entertainment center. I like the look much better. I do miss the OLED display though. I have to admit I really liked the OLED display capability of the first S3 unit. It's a shame that they did away with that feature. Although I know it isn't an inexpensive feature though.

I also like the fact that the Elite came with a 2TB drive. Which is perfect for me. Stores enough shows that I can be gone for 2 weeks and not have to worry about running out of space. I feel bad for those on the cable system that have the "Q" version which only has a 500gb drive. YIKES!

Overall I love it.  again except for the issue of the THX Optimizer video.

TGC


----------



## almostinsane

Damn, I've had two reboots in the last two days with my elite. what sucks is that today it's during the Michigan game.

Fix your sh*t Tivo! This isn't a feature - it's a bug!


----------



## tomm1079

what are the specs of the people getting reboots? 


I have not had any random reboots in 2 weeks since i bought it. I do NOT have a tuning adapter and i am not using moca.


----------



## JediMaster109

I agree there must be a reason why some are rebooting and others are not. I know I haven't had mine long, only a week, but I'm very happy with mine and I haven't had any reboots. I am on a APC UPS that monitors and regulates my power, I also have a tuning adapter with my setup. To be honest moving to the TiVo I've actually had fewer problems tuning SDV channels. Channels tune in quicker and I don't get a line of pixelation every so often.

Is there a way to check the internal temperature of the TiVo? Temperature might be the reason it's rebooting...


----------



## danjw1

JediMaster109 said:


> I agree there must be a reason why some are rebooting and others are not. I know I haven't had mine long, only a week, but I'm very happy with mine and I haven't had any reboots. I am on a APC UPS that monitors and regulates my power, I also have a tuning adapter with my setup. To be honest moving to the TiVo I've actually had fewer problems tuning SDV channels. Channels tune in quicker and I don't get a line of pixelation every so often.
> 
> Is there a way to check the internal temperature of the TiVo? Temperature might be the reason it's rebooting...


There has been at least one thread that people suggest that the quality of the network connection could have something to do with it. Some that it could be as little as too much lag.


----------



## jenz

No reboots with either the Elite or Premiere; both are hardwired into a fast Fios connection and plugged into an APC H10 surge/power thing.


----------



## almostinsane

danjw1 said:


> There has been at least one thread that people suggest that the quality of the network connection could have something to do with it. Some that it could be as little as too much lag.


Why would a network connection or signal issue cause a reboot? Even if this WAS the cause it is still a bug in their software and needs to be fixed. No PC reboots because of LAN problems. What TV's turn off if you have a bad cable connection? None do.

I have all my equipment plugged into a power conditioner, nothing reboots unless I tell it to - except for the Tivo.


----------



## El Gabito

I just had my first reboot watching Chuck (recorded). Nothing else was recording at the time. I am on Comcast, hardwire internet, no tuning adapter or moca. Standard power strip (i have a closet with two dedicated outlets), no UPS. Unit has been up one week - only had full service and been using it for a couple days. I will call Tivo but I'm leaning towards returning it. 11/9 is my last day to return.


----------



## danjw1

almostinsane said:


> Why would a network connection or signal issue cause a reboot? Even if this WAS the cause it is still a bug in their software and needs to be fixed. No PC reboots because of LAN problems. What TV's turn off if you have a bad cable connection? None do.
> 
> I have all my equipment plugged into a power conditioner, nothing reboots unless I tell it to - except for the Tivo.


The thought was that UI was fetching stuff over the internet and it had to wait too long. It wasn't me that originally forwarded the idea. I was just repeating what others had suggested may be an issue.


----------



## L David Matheny

JediMaster109 said:


> Is there a way to check the internal temperature of the TiVo? Temperature might be the reason it's rebooting...


The temperature is shown in the System Information screen found under Settings and Messages.


----------



## dianebrat

Swinging back to the thread, still no update, and still swimming in zombie channels, this is getting ridiculous..

No reboots or other issues, zombie channels are just a PITA


----------



## aaronwt

what are zombie channels?


----------



## dianebrat

aaronwt said:


> what are zombie channels?


I have zero premium channels in my service and I uncheck the SD counterparts to my channels so suggestions are all in HD.

Yet every day after I do that it puts the SD feed channels AND the Showtime, TMC, and HBO channels back in to my lineup and tries to record suggestions from them even though I don't get it... zombie channels!

At this point they confirmed via tweet it's a real issue, but damned if it isn't annoying enough that I've stopped fixing it since deselecting the channels doesn't stick.


----------



## lpwcomp

Have you tried deleting the channels while you have your TiVo at a crossroads at midnight?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

At this point Tivo should just deliver the latest 14.9 build to Elite owners if they're not yet close to releasing it to the masses. Supposedly a lot of the issues are fixed and people are just getting miffed at these problems while they wait. Elite owners aren't volunteer beta testers, so Tivo should support them with proper timely fixes if they have them. (they do.)

I'm especially happy to hear (according to the RCN guy) that the black screen problem has finally been fixed too. If the 10 minute remote hang is also fixed, I'll happy dance.

All in all 14.9 sounds way more ambitious than previous "point" releases up til now. Almost 2 years later, the Premiere is just about ready for retail release.


----------



## Lenonn

I was worried about the reboots, hence my hesitance in purchasing an Elite. And now I see that they're happening, I'll wait until TiVo (hopefully) gets things worked out.


----------



## almostinsane

I purchased my Elite with lifetime but just changed it to monthly. I'm not convinced Tivo will fix these bugs at all. I still have a few days to send the box back as well.


----------



## Distortedloop

dianebrat said:


> Damn zombie channels!
> This is killing me as it keeps putting back channels and then recording off them for suggestions. Margaret @tivodesign did say it's a known bug to be squashed.
> 
> Is this just me? or do all the rest of you have service that already has every channel in the planet?
> 
> My issue is it keeps trying to record things on HBO which I don't get , in the SD channels I don't want, and on the 15xx channels that, well, I don't know why they're there, they're dupes.


Gawd, glad it's not just me. This has been driving me nuts for weeks. I've literally spent hours unmarking channels I don't want (like all the sd crap under 100, all the LOOR channels, and all the crap above 1000). I'm on FIOS.

The behavior is annoying enough that I'm considering returning the Premiere Elite. Seriously.


----------



## dianebrat

Distortedloop said:


> Gawd, glad it's not just me. This has been driving me nuts for weeks. I've literally spent hours unmarking channels I don't want (like all the sd crap under 100, all the LOOR channels, and all the crap above 1000). * I'm on FIOS.*
> 
> The behavior is annoying enough that I'm considering returning the Premiere Elite. Seriously.


I wonder if it's FiOS lineup related since not everyone is complaining about it.
However knowing that Tivo knows and that it's not just me helps me decide that it will get fixed, and I love this unit!


----------



## tomm1079

dianebrat said:


> I wonder if it's FiOS lineup related since not everyone is complaining about it.
> However knowing that Tivo knows and that it's not just me helps me decide that it will get fixed, and I love this unit!


Im on comcast. I didnt complain cause i saw others did. I just ignore the channels. When patch comes out ill unmark again.


----------



## Distortedloop

dianebrat said:


> I wonder if it's FiOS lineup related since not everyone is complaining about it.
> However knowing that Tivo knows and that it's not just me helps me decide that it will get fixed, and I love this unit!


You've had contact with someone at TiVo about this, maybe you could get clarification...

I suspected originally that for some reason the TiVo was thinking they were new channels added to the lineup, and possibly because FIOS was doing something to them, but, I still have my Series 3 hooked up in another room, it obviously is on FIOS as well and it does NOT have this issue. Once I kill a channel from the list, it stays dead. The Series 3 does auto-add new channels, though. This is a behavior I wish I could turn off. Show me the email/message that the lineup has changed, but let me decide if I want it added or not, because 99% of the time I end up deleting.

FIOS is great, so many channels to choose from with the top package, but so many duplicates (SD and HD versions) of same channels. I never want an SD movie channel if there's an HD version of it. I don't want foreign language channels, etc.

My biggest complaints with TiVo and the way it handles the FIOS guide are 1) the LOOR channels (on my FIOS DVR they actually have names and show descriptions) and 2) too many channels get out of sync with eastern vs pacific time.


----------



## Distortedloop

tomm1079 said:


> Im on comcast. I didnt complain cause i saw others did. I just ignore the channels. When patch comes out ill unmark again.


 The more complaints, the more attention, the faster the fix....maybe?


----------



## aaronwt

We've had a bunch of lineup changes here over the last few weeks on FiOS. These channels that appear seem to happen after a lineup change for me after they add some channels. my Elite as well as my Premieres all exhibit this behavior. But the channels only seem to appear checked in my channel list after there is a lineup change. But the channels checked will be more than just the channels that were added.(or at least that's what they seem to be)

I only use favorites and I don't record suggestions so it has never really affected me. I'll just periodically go into the channel list and uncheck those SD channels.


----------



## Distortedloop

Well, another 10 minutes lost unchecking unwanted zombie channels that won't just stay gone. This is becoming an almost daily thing.

Add in the freeze-up while fast forwarding that lead to a reboot on its own that lead to a 15 minute (no exaggeration) reboot process and needless to say I am growing less and less fond of the Premiere Elite.


----------



## tomm1079

Distortedloop said:


> Well, another 10 minutes lost unchecking unwanted zombie channels that won't just stay gone. This is becoming an almost daily thing.
> 
> Add in the freeze-up while fast forwarding that lead to a reboot on its own that lead to a 15 minute (no exaggeration) reboot process and needless to say I am growing less and less fond of the Premiere Elite.


They have already said it was a bug. Just leave them for now cause it doesn't stick.


----------



## todd_j_derr

definitely not fios, happens to me on comcast. i gave up after 2 or 3 times.


----------



## wmotdf

This happens to me also, several channels that I checked off yesterday, appear today on the same channel and station but added back to the list even though I un-checked the channel previously. I am not sure for the reason for the addition since the channel info seems the same from the day before. However, this has been an issue for me with Tivo for some time. I have several TiVos on OTA (S3s and HDs) and they have the same issue. I always have to reset the stations every so often to remove channels that I do not want to see in the OTA listings.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I have never seen this issue on my HDs, nor have many folks reported it here. Surprised to hear that it's happened on yours.


----------



## Distortedloop

tomm1079 said:


> They have already said it was a bug. Just leave them for now cause it doesn't stick.


As I'm learning the hard way. They used to stick for a few days, now it's become a daily event. Spent another 7 minutes (my time's improving) unchecking last night; looking forward to doing it again today.

It wouldn't be an issue so much using the "favorites" trick someone mentioned above, but one of the main selling points on TiVo for me at all is the suggestions auto-recording. Every other feature of the TiVo is easily duplicated on other devices I have (Netflix/Amazon/Pandora/etc are on PS3 and GoogleTV, excellent search across services is on GoogleTV, etc.)

This bug makes the one feature of TiVo that makes it worth the expense (I spent $1000 for the damn thing (the unit, lifetime service, the slide remote) almost useless, or at least very annoying. With FIOS all the SD channels are at the bottom of the channel list, and for some bizarre reason the suggestions (and sometimes even Season Pass) will record the SD channel (presumably because of the lower #) and not the HD channel of they're both listed as being received. That's almost a whole other issue...why would I want an SD version recorded if the same thing is on at the same time in HD?



wmotdf said:


> This happens to me also, several channels that I checked off yesterday, appear today on the same channel and station but added back to the list even though I un-checked the channel previously. I am not sure for the reason for the addition since the channel info seems the same from the day before. However, this has been an issue for me with Tivo for some time. I have several TiVos on OTA (S3s and HDs) and they have the same issue. I always have to reset the stations every so often to remove channels that I do not want to see in the OTA listings.


I have never seen zombie channels re-appear on my Series 3, but another "feature" of the TiVo is it automatically adds any channel it sees as a change in your lineup. I'd much rather just see the message and let me decide for myself.


----------



## xbr23

just bought an Elite and Ugh, 3 hours later my Elite is up and running. damn.... cable companies and tivo need to kiss and make up. total PITA getting this unit up and running. now i have to figure out how to get all the shows off my Premier XL and transfer them to the Elite. 

By the way, if you have a tuning adapter in addition to a cable card. do not install the tuning adapter until after the box has gone through all it's initial set up crap. 

fyi.


----------



## JediMaster109

xbr23 said:


> just bought an Elite and Ugh, 3 hours later my Elite is up and running. damn.... cable companies and tivo need to kiss and make up. total PITA getting this unit up and running. now i have to figure out how to get all the shows off my Premier XL and transfer them to the Elite.
> 
> By the way, if you have a tuning adapter in addition to a cable card. do not install the tuning adapter until after the box has gone through all it's initial set up crap.
> 
> fyi.


+1

After setting up two of these bad boys I forgot to mention this to everyone. ALWAYS get the TiVo box setup and all software update and guide data downloaded before calling your cable company to setup your cable card and tuning adapter. It's still a pain. But once your up in running its 4 tuner recording bliss


----------



## aaronwt

I'm so glad FiOS doesn't pair the cable cards around here. I've moved them between boxes at least 20 times since 2007 and never had to mess with contacting them about it.


----------



## davezatz

aaronwt said:


> I'm so glad FiOS doesn't pair the cable cards around here. I've moved them between boxes at least 20 times since 2007 and never had to mess with contacting them about it.


When did you get your latest card(s)? I feel like mine (recently acquired) are paired. And I don't want to risk providing it...


----------



## ADG

Regarding the spontaneous reboot issue..... I went two weeks without noticing any reboots and then two in two days. Then another two weeks with not problems and again two in the last two days. Since the picture freezes for a few seconds before the system reboots, I wonder if this could be an issue with some of the hard drives?


----------



## aaronwt

davezatz said:


> When did you get your latest card(s)? I feel like mine (recently acquired) are paired. And I don't want to risk providing it...


I've had my current five cards for a few years since they switched to multistream cards. I just know mine are still not paired since I moved them around recently with my Elite. At least now I can drop down from 5 cable cards to 3 cable cards and save $8 a month.


----------



## innocentfreak

davezatz said:


> When did you get your latest card(s)? I feel like mine (recently acquired) are paired. And I don't want to risk providing it...





aaronwt said:


> I've had my current five cards for a few years since they switched to multistream cards. I just know mine are still not paired since I moved them around recently with my Elite. At least now I can drop down from 5 cable cards to 3 cable cards and save $8 a month.


If you do the self-install I believe they might be paired now.

My Elite and Ceton InfiniTV4 are the only ones that can get E! HD which in my area is Copy Once. I know in your area and others it is marked Copy Freely. Those were both done as self-installs.


----------



## lessd

innocentfreak said:


> If you do the self-install I believe they might be paired now.
> 
> My Elite and Ceton InfiniTV4 are the only ones that can get E! HD which in my area is Copy Once. I know in your area and others it is marked Copy Freely. Those were both done as self-installs.


It would be a lot easier for everybody if the cards did not have to be paired, the only reason I can see for the pairing was at the start of cable cards when TVs had a cable card slot, the pairing would stop someone from moving a single cable card from TV to TV so they would have to rent only one cable card. I don't think this is an issue anymore.


----------



## gamo62

lessd said:


> It would be a lot easier for everybody if the cards did not have to be paired, the only reason I can see for the pairing was at the start of cable cards when TVs had a cable card slot, the pairing would stop someone from moving a single cable card from TV to TV so they would have to rent only one cable card. I don't think this is an issue anymore.


Actually it can be an issue with Premium channels. When I upgrade my Tivo, I was able to put in the CC and all but the Premium channels worked. The needed the new ID from the new Tivo in order to pair them up.

This is Cincinnati Bell FiOptics. They are the new kids on the block.


----------



## El Gabito

Possible good news on reboot issue:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/136198762682007552


----------



## sbiller

El Gabito said:


> Possible good news on reboot issue:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/136198762682007552


Better news that we may see an update before Thanksgiving!


----------



## lpwcomp

This spontaneous reboot problem on the Elite is just the most egregious example of what I consider to be the biggest problem with TiVo s/w - it's pretty much non-existent error tolerance.


----------



## Mufatu

I have an issue that TiVo Support gave no help for relating to season pass editing via the HDUI vs the SDUI.

If I attempt to edit an existing season's pass via the HDUI or via TivO Commaner (Android app), the changes are not saved. For example, if I change from Keep 5 shows to Keep 10 shows, or from Record Repeats to Record New Only, the TiVo does not actually make the change. The failure can be verified by going back into the Season Pass menu and looking at the existing settings. The old settings will still be intact.

In contrast, if I go into the Season Pass Manager in the SDUI and make changes, they will be saved properly.

Most of my season passes were created via the TiVo website or transferred to the new Elite (from an older box) via the TiVo website. Some were originally made with Tivo Commander. A small number were made on the TiVo itself. To my knowledge, I cannot successfully alter any season pass via the SD menu.

Any suggestions other than "clear and delete everything"? Thank You!


I apologize if this has been reported and discussed, I searched and did not find anything.


----------



## lpwcomp

Mufatu said:


> I have an issue that TiVo Support gave no help for relating to season pass editing via the HDUI vs the SDUI.
> 
> If I attempt to edit an existing season's pass via the HDUI or via TivO Commaner (Android app), the changes are not saved. For example, if I change from Keep 5 shows to Keep 10 shows, or from Record Repeats to Record New Only, the TiVo does not actually make the change. The failure can be verified by going back into the Season Pass menu and looking at the existing settings. The old settings will still be intact.
> 
> In contrast, if I go into the Season Pass Manager in the SDUI and make changes, they will be saved properly.
> 
> Most of my season passes were created via the TiVo website or transferred to the new Elite (from an older box) via the TiVo website. Some were originally made with Tivo Commander. A small number were made on the TiVo itself. To my knowledge, I cannot successfully alter any season pass via the SD menu.
> 
> Any suggestions other than "clear and delete everything"? Thank You!
> 
> I apologize if this has been reported and discussed, I searched and did not find anything.


Someone with an Elite will have to test this. I tried it on my Premiere and it works fine.

When you made the changes while using the HD menus, are you sure you saved the changes?


----------



## Mufatu

I am definitely confirming the changes. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## aaronwt

lpwcomp said:


> Someone with an Elite will have to test this. I tried it on my Premiere and it works fine.
> 
> When you made the changes while using the HD menus, are you sure you saved the changes?


It's working fine on my Elite. I've made changes to some of my SPs over the last few weeks. There were no issues with it keeping the changes. I had intially transferred around 30 SPs using the online tool when I first set up my Elite. Some of those were the ones I made changes to.

Unless something has changed in the last few days it has been fine for me.


----------



## morac

Mufatu said:


> I have an issue that TiVo Support gave no help for relating to season pass editing via the HDUI vs the SDUI.
> 
> If I attempt to edit an existing season's pass via the HDUI or via TivO Commaner (Android app), the changes are not saved. For example, if I change from Keep 5 shows to Keep 10 shows, or from Record Repeats to Record New Only, the TiVo does not actually make the change. The failure can be verified by going back into the Season Pass menu and looking at the existing settings. The old settings will still be intact.
> 
> In contrast, if I go into the Season Pass Manager in the SDUI and make changes, they will be saved properly.
> 
> Most of my season passes were created via the TiVo website or transferred to the new Elite (from an older box) via the TiVo website. Some were originally made with Tivo Commander. A small number were made on the TiVo itself. To my knowledge, I cannot successfully alter any season pass via the SD menu.
> 
> Any suggestions other than "clear and delete everything"? Thank You!
> 
> I apologize if this has been reported and discussed, I searched and did not find anything.


My advice would be to delete and recreate the problematic season passes on the device itself. I've seen this problem in the past on my Premiere (with a copied SP) and deleting and recreating the SP is the only sure fire solution I've found.

My theory is that the problem is caused by a mismatch between the SD (local) guide data and HD (server) guide data at the time the SP was created.


----------



## Themerty

Where did you guys get a BB discount?


----------



## Raver

Am I missing something or all my on-line services gone i.e. netflix, youtube etc?


----------



## aaronwt

Themerty said:


> Where did you guys get a BB discount?


I got mine from eBAY since I had not received any coupons in the mail. A couple of dollars for several 10% off coupons. But the coupons I had expired at the end of October. I did receive some coupons from my reward zone membership for November and December. But they give you a giftcard back instead of a discount.
$10 for $100, $25 for $250, $50 for $500 and $130 for $1000.


----------



## compnurd

Anyone notice the Tivo Website lists 14.8C as the software version!


----------



## Tivogre

aaronwt said:


> I got mine from eBAY since I had not received any coupons in the mail. A couple of dollars for several 10% off coupons. But the coupons I had expired at the end of October. I did receive some coupons from my reward zone membership for November and December. But they give you a giftcard back instead of a discount.
> $10 for $100, $25 for $250, $50 for $500 and $130 for $1000.


Here's one I've used a couple of times:


----------



## Tivogre

Sorry... Just noticed it expired.


----------



## innocentfreak

Well had a random reboot tonight. All 4 tuners were going like usual but I am more full than usual. Stepped outside and when I came back in it was rebooting. Of course it wouldn't complete the boot since my slide remote was hooked up. It definitely in this case was specific to the Elite. 

My elite and Premiere are on the same splitter and switch, but only the Elite rebooted.


----------



## El Gabito

Themerty said:


> Where did you guys get a BB discount?


http://m.bestbuy.com/mobile/coupons/coupon-premier-3622177.html


----------



## caddyroger

A weird thing thing happen last night with my Elite. I was watching a recorded program about 10:30. The screen went black with a noise that sounded like frying bacon. It did for about 5 seconds then back to the recorded program. The led lights did not change.


----------



## tunarollz

dianebrat said:


> I wonder if it's FiOS lineup related since not everyone is complaining about it.
> However knowing that Tivo knows and that it's not just me helps me decide that it will get fixed, and I love this unit!


Curious. Have you tried rebooting the machine after selecting the channels as you like them? Or do you just continue using the box until it automatically zombies your channel selections again? If you're up for it, I'd recommend trying a reboot after you set your channels straight again (assuming you're willing to set them proper once more).


----------



## ADG

caddyroger said:


> A weird thing thing happen last night with my Elite. I was watching a recorded program about 10:30. The screen went black with a noise that sounded like frying bacon. It did for about 5 seconds then back to the recorded program. The led lights did not change.


I suggest replay that spot in the recording. If it happens again, it was a problem during the recording of the broadcast.


----------



## dianebrat

tunarollz said:


> Curious. Have you tried rebooting the machine after selecting the channels as you like them? Or do you just continue using the box until it automatically zombies your channel selections again? If you're up for it, I'd recommend trying a reboot after you set your channels straight again (assuming you're willing to set them proper once more).


yup.. doesn't help, and it's ALWAYS the same channels that get added back, and we've got that rumored update in the next week or so, I can hold tight since the machine has been such a joy in every other way.


----------



## sbiller

dianebrat said:


> yup.. doesn't help, and it's ALWAYS the same channels that get added back, and we've got that rumored update in the next week or so, I can hold tight since the machine has been such a joy in every other way.


How quickly do the zombie channels come back? I was trying to duplicate your problem with my Elite but no zombie channels. It must be something specific to your configuration. It sounds like TiVo knows what the problem is and is pushing out a fix soon.


----------



## tunarollz

Drats. It's interesting how it seems to be specific to FIOS users of Elite. Thanks for the update!


----------



## caddyroger

ADG said:


> I suggest replay that spot in the recording. If it happens again, it was a problem during the recording of the broadcast.


I replayed again and it happen at the same spot so I guess it was the fault of Comcast or CBS.


----------



## dianebrat

sbiller said:


> How quickly do the zombie channels come back? I was trying to duplicate your problem with my Elite but no zombie channels. It must be something specific to your configuration. It sounds like TiVo knows what the problem is and is pushing out a fix soon.





tunarollz said:


> Drats. It's interesting how it seems to be specific to FIOS users of Elite. Thanks for the update!


Within 48 hours, possibly even the next day, and yes it does seem to be more prevalent with FiOS folks.


----------



## aaronwt

dianebrat said:


> Within 48 hours, possibly even the next day, and yes it does seem to be more prevalent with FiOS folks.


I checked mine last night and didn't see any any channels checked that shouldn't be. From what I can tell, the checked channels occurs with me when I get the TiVo message saying that FiOS has added or removed channels. Then the new channels will be checked as well as some other channels.
And during the last 5 weeks there have been a bunch of channel changes on FiOS.


----------



## sbiller

aaronwt said:


> I checked mine last night and didn't see any any channels checked that shouldn't be. From what I can tell, the checked channels occurs with me when I get the TiVo message saying that FiOS has added or removed channels. Then the new channels will be checked as well as some other channels.
> And during the last 5 weeks there have been a bunch of channel changes on FiOS.


That is consistent with my non-FiOS (BHN) experience. Whenever there is a channel change the new channel is automatically selected in the channel list. I'm not sure if this is the optimal method for handling channel changes. I understand why TiVo does it this way since its the most conservative approach and probably has the least chance of a user missing a program that may have moved to a new channel.


----------



## andyf

tunarollz said:


> Drats. It's interesting how it seems to be specific to FIOS users of Elite. Thanks for the update!


It's not. I have the channels coming back as checked and I am on Comcast. But, I use Favorites and don't have suggestions turned on so I never noticed.

Come to think it I was searching for a show the other day and did notice that the SD and HD channels it was on showed up. Never thought about it until I read this thread and went and checked the channel list.

I haven't had a lineup change in a long time.


----------



## machpost

tunarollz said:


> Drats. It's interesting how it seems to be specific to FIOS users of Elite. Thanks for the update!


I have the TiVo Premiere Q and the Preview from RCN, and I'm experiencing zombie channels, as well. On both boxes.


----------



## rhapsody

I'm curious does the Elite take one or two multi-stream cable cards? I can't seem to find a definitive answer.

Thanks


----------



## beejay

rhapsody said:


> I'm curious does the Elite take one or two multi-stream cable cards? I can't seem to find a definitive answer.
> 
> Thanks


One multi-stream. (I installed mine last week.)


----------



## danjw1

rhapsody said:


> I'm curious does the Elite take one or two multi-stream cable cards? I can't seem to find a definitive answer.
> 
> Thanks


A good summary of the Elites features is here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8743863#post8743863


----------



## morac

andyf said:


> It's not. I have the channels coming back as checked and I am on Comcast. But, I use Favorites and don't have suggestions turned on so I never noticed.


If channels you don't receive are selecting themselves that can also cripple auto record wish lists.


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> If channels you don't receive are selecting themselves that can also cripple auto record wish lists.


Thanks. I didn't think about that. I have several wishlists for some shows/movies I missed that I wanted to see.


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> Thanks. I didn't think about that. I have several wishlists for some shows/movies I missed that I wanted to see.


According to the 14.9a thread there's a new update for the Elite, 14.9.2. It might be the update that Margaret (@tivodesign) mentioned.


----------



## sbiller

morac said:


> According to the 14.9a thread there's a new update for the Elite, 14.9.2. It might be the update that Margaret (@tivodesign) mentioned.


jfh3,

Please update the first post to indicate the new version of software being sent out to Elite's today (11/17/11).

Software Version: 14.9.2-01-2-758
Flash Player Version: 14-9-mr/2011.10.12-0501
HD Menu Software Version: 1-9/2011.10.14-1818

Thanks!
~Sam


----------



## aaronwt

This new version seems to have fixed the Amazon reboot bug. Previously in the HD UI if you did a search for a title and it took you to amazon to purchase. When finished purchasing if you selected the option to continue browsing Amazon(which you were never doing), it would reboot. Now, with 14.92, it takes you back to the HDUI.


----------



## jfh3

sbiller said:


> jfh3,
> 
> Please update the first post to indicate the new version of software being sent out to Elite's today (11/17/11).
> 
> Software Version: 14.9.2-01-2-758
> Flash Player Version: 14-9-mr/2011.10.12-0501
> HD Menu Software Version: 1-9/2011.10.14-1818
> 
> Thanks!
> ~Sam


Done.


----------



## wmcbrine

rhapsody said:


> I'm curious does the Elite take one or two multi-stream cable cards? I can't seem to find a definitive answer.


A multi-stream card can handle up to six streams, so one card is enough for the Elite.


----------



## mattack

rhapsody said:


> I'm curious does the Elite take one or two multi-stream cable cards? I can't seem to find a definitive answer.


The Elite only has ONE cablecard slot, which you could find in snapshots at some places.. (I forget if Tivo and/or Amazon, but I've seen the snapshot somewhere.)


----------



## djwilso




----------



## todd_j_derr

ok, confirmed i have the new version and fixed all my channels, we'll see if they zombie again.

and, as I said before I have comcast, it is definitely not fios only. i have not had any lineup changes. hopefully the point is moot now and it just works.


----------



## aaronwt

todd_j_derr said:


> ok, confirmed i have the new version and fixed all my channels, we'll see if they zombie again.
> 
> and, as I said before I have comcast, it is definitely not fios only. i have not had any lineup changes. hopefully the point is moot now and it just works.


I had an issue with the channels again after the update. But this was again from a channel addition on FiOS. The message said one channel was added and that channel was checked as well as several others when it made the change to the lineup.


----------



## Distortedloop

aaronwt said:


> I had an issue with the channels again after the update. But this was again from a channel addition on FiOS. The message said one channel was added and that channel was checked as well as several others when it made the change to the lineup.


I absolutely hate that the TiVo automatically adds new channels. Let me decide to add it when I get the lineup change message, or let me set an option to auto-update the channel list or not. I had to purge zombies again on Friday (FIOS).

What is the version number on the update? I had a reboot yesterday morning around 7:00 AM Pacific. I wasn't sure if it was a random one I've read about, or perhaps a silent update. I didn't notice any message before it happened. My software version is now: 14.9.2-01-2-758 (I'll search around for that. Edit: searched and that appears to be the update.)


----------



## beobuff

aaronwt said:


> I had an issue with the channels again after the update. But this was again from a channel addition on FiOS. The message said one channel was added and that channel was checked as well as several others when it made the change to the lineup.


FWIIW, the zombie issue is not unique to the Premiere boxes. I have had this problem continually on my HD and HD XL boxes as well.


----------



## morac

beobuff said:


> FWIIW, the zombie issue is not unique to the Premiere boxes. I have had this problem continually on my HD and HD XL boxes as well.


The channels being added automatically when new channels are added to the lineup, is not the zombie channel issue. That's simply how the TiVo software works. When there are new channels TiVo automatically adds them if they aren't premium channel.

The zombie channel problem is when channels get reselected after the user specifically unchecked them.


----------



## P42

machpost said:


> I have the TiVo Premiere Q and the Preview from RCN, and I'm experiencing zombie channels, as well. On both boxes.


Tell us more about the Preview please


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> The channels being added automatically when new channels are added to the lineup, is not the zombie channel issue. That's simply how the TiVo software works. When there are new channels TiVo automatically adds them if they aren't premium channel.
> 
> The zombie channel problem is when channels get reselected after the user specifically unchecked them.


That seems to happen to me with channel additions and change. Other channels will also be checked. When there aren't any channel additions or changes I have not noticed the zombie channels. At least for the short duration I've been monitoring it.


----------



## morac

aaronwt said:


> That seems to happen to me with channel additions and change. Other channels will also be checked. When there aren't any channel additions or changes I have not noticed the zombie channels. At least for the short duration I've been monitoring it.


I wonder if the selected channels are sharing the same physical QAM channel and the software is getting confused and thinking the channels are "new".


----------



## aaronwt

morac said:


> I wonder if the selected channels are sharing the same physical QAM channel and the software is getting confused and thinking the channels are "new".


I need to write down the channels that are checked the next time it happens to see if that is what's happening. Thanks.


----------



## Distortedloop

morac said:


> I wonder if the selected channels are sharing the same physical QAM channel and the software is getting confused and thinking the channels are "new".





aaronwt said:


> I need to write down the channels that are checked the next time it happens to see if that is what's happening. Thanks.


I hope I'm not jinxing it, but I haven't had zombies re-appear since the software upgrade last Sunday morning on my Elite, but I also haven't had any channels added messages.

That said, while I can't recall a comprehensive list of them, I can tell you that for me, the zombies always included all the standard def broadcast channel equivalents on my system (FIOS-southern california pomona). Channels like 2,4,5,7,9,11,13,some of the UHF bands; these are CBS, NBC, KTLA, ABC, etc.

Also, I could always count on the low-def versions of CNN, MSNBC, most of the Discovery channels, all of the HBO/Cinemax/Encore/Starz channels, a couple of the religious channels and a few random channels up in the 1500+ range popping up again.

I don't remember the exact count, but there were 3-4 dozen added, it would take me 5 minutes to uncheck them all sometimes, part of that being the sluggish UI freezing.

I really hope this has been resolved.


----------



## slowbiscuit

beobuff said:


> FWIIW, the zombie issue is not unique to the Premiere boxes. I have had this problem continually on my HD and HD XL boxes as well.


I've never seen this on either of my HDs, and can't recall anyone other than you reporting the issue. I think it's a very isolated occurrence for the S3s, or perhaps related to TA usage.


----------



## evolved

Did the new software update fix the reboot issues? I'm still holing out on the Elite until these bugs get worked out, but I really want one.


----------



## beejay

evolved said:


> Did the new software update fix the reboot issues? I'm still holing out on the Elite until these bugs get worked out, but I really want one.


I was getting a reboot every day or two before the update. (That's only about a week of experience, however.) I have not had a reboot for 5 days since getting the update. I'm not sure at what point I can say I'm "fixed", but I'm getting more confident every day.

I have heard, however, others complaining about reboots still (and saw a hint that at least one of them is being urged to join a beta test.)


----------



## evolved

beejay said:


> I was getting a reboot every day or two before the update. (That's only about a week of experience, however.) I have not had a reboot for 5 days since getting the update. I'm not sure at what point I can say I'm "fixed", but I'm getting more confident every day.
> 
> I have heard, however, others complaining about reboots still (and saw a hint that at least one of them is being urged to join a beta test.)


Thanks for the info. I think I'll wait a couple more weeks to see how it goes for people with this new update.


----------



## tomm1079

evolved said:


> Did the new software update fix the reboot issues? I'm still holing out on the Elite until these bugs get worked out, but I really want one.


i have not gotten a reboot since it came out.

Notable things in my setup:

-Hardwired with power-line adapters 
-No Tuning Adaptor
-I do NOT have hulu/amazon/netflix enabled
-Over 50 season passes


----------



## ADG

tomm1079 said:


> i have not gotten a reboot since it came out.
> 
> Notable things in my setup:
> 
> -Hardwired with power-line adapters
> -No Tuning Adaptor
> -I do NOT have hulu/amazon/netflix enabled
> -Over 50 season passes


Unfortunately, I have.


----------



## beobuff

slowbiscuit said:


> I've never seen this on either of my HDs, and can't recall anyone other than you reporting the issue. I think it's a very isolated occurrence for the S3s, or perhaps related to TA usage.


I wonder if it is provider-lineup-related in some way. The appearance of a few zombies along with new channel additions occurred regularly when I was using Comcast, but seems to have disappeared since I switched to FIOS six weeks ago.


----------



## slowbiscuit

I'm on Comcast and get new channels on a somewhat regular basis. But once I deselect them they never come back.


----------



## dianebrat

I have 14.9.2 now so I went in and reset all the channels and got rid of the zombies, now I get to wait and see what happens.

Slowbiscuit, it's not the "new channels" that are the issue, but that every time I get a new channel it puts about 40 channels I don't get and most of the local SDs back in to the lineup as active and checked even though I've unchecked them, that's the zombie aspect.


----------



## PrimeRisk

I've received the 14.9.2 update on my Elite and I'm now getting instability when trying to transfer shows from my 14.8c Premieres. (It appears I wasn't in the early release group for 14.9 on the Premieres) Has anyone else seen this issue since update.


----------



## y2jdmbfan

I cannot transfer any shows from my Elite to either my Premiere or Premiere XL, the Elite is on 14.9.2 and the Premiere and Premiere XL are on 14.8. Both Premiere units lock up with Please Wait when I try to view the Elite. It lists 2 folders and then goes to the Please Wait spinning green arrow and does nothing. Its quite a pain. I hope 14.9.2 on the Premiere units fixes this.

Y2J


----------



## Distortedloop

Following up, it's been a few weeks and I finally got some updated channel listings from FIOS. Good news! No zombies. Whew. Maybe I can now unmark the non-favorites that I had marked as favorites to help me quickly prune my list of zombies.

The updated channels message better formatted and more informative as well, making it easy to find and manually delete them. I still wish they weren't added automatically, but the situation is better.

Also, no reboots that I've noticed.



Distortedloop said:


> I hope I'm not jinxing it, but I haven't had zombies re-appear since the software upgrade last Sunday morning on my Elite, but I also haven't had any channels added messages.
> 
> That said, while I can't recall a comprehensive list of them, I can tell you that for me, the zombies always included all the standard def broadcast channel equivalents on my system (FIOS-southern california pomona). Channels like 2,4,5,7,9,11,13,some of the UHF bands; these are CBS, NBC, KTLA, ABC, etc.
> 
> Also, I could always count on the low-def versions of CNN, MSNBC, most of the Discovery channels, all of the HBO/Cinemax/Encore/Starz channels, a couple of the religious channels and a few random channels up in the 1500+ range popping up again.
> 
> I don't remember the exact count, but there were 3-4 dozen added, it would take me 5 minutes to uncheck them all sometimes, part of that being the sluggish UI freezing.
> 
> I really hope this has been resolved.


----------



## dianebrat

Distortedloop said:


> Following up, it's been a few weeks and I finally got some updated channel listings from FIOS. Good news! No zombies. Whew. Maybe I can now unmark the non-favorites that I had marked as favorites to help me quickly prune my list of zombies.


Same here since the update, no more zombie channels, and I was getting them very reliably.


----------



## tunarollz

dianebrat said:


> Same here since the update, no more zombie channels, and I was getting them very reliably.


that's awesome Diane!


----------



## CoxInPHX

Is anyone here using a Cisco TA with their Elite?

If so what is the Firmware on the TA, F.1402 or F.1501?

I ask because of reports of rebooting issues with F.1402 and WMC + Ceton InfiniTV 4
http://experts.windows.com/frms/win...d_home/f/114/p/101539/546690.aspx?PageIndex=9


----------



## HazelW

If I have Moca and my Tivo is connected to the internet via coax, can I connect a PS3 (or other device) to the Ethernet port on the Tivo and get internet connection on the PS3 too?


----------



## generaltso

HazelW said:


> If I have Moca and my Tivo is connected to the internet via coax, can I connect a PS3 (or other device) to the Ethernet port on the Tivo and get internet connection on the PS3 too?


Yes, the Moca and Ethernet ports on the TiVo are bridged. That's essentially what I'm doing.

One thing to be aware of though is that I'm not sure if the TiVo or the PS3's Ethernet port can do auto-crossover. If not, you would need to use a crossover Ethernet cable to plug the two directly into each other. Or you could just put a switch or hub in between.


----------



## HazelW

generaltso said:


> Yes, the Moca and Ethernet ports on the TiVo are bridged. That's essentially what I'm doing.
> 
> One thing to be aware of though is that I'm not sure if the TiVo or the PS3's Ethernet port can do auto-crossover. If not, you would need to use a crossover Ethernet cable to plug the two directly into each other. Or you could just put a switch or hub in between.


Thanks, I do have a switch so I'll try that.


----------



## Arcady

I have a switch plugged into the Elite's ethernet port. I am running a PS3, Blu-Ray player, Dell PC, and a TiVo HD off the switch. They all communicate fine through the Elite and over MoCA.


----------



## HazelW

Arcady said:


> I have a switch plugged into the Elite's ethernet port. I am running a PS3, Blu-Ray player, Dell PC, and a TiVo HD off the switch. They all communicate fine through the Elite and over MoCA.


Thanks, I did it and it works fine.


----------



## astrohip

Something I noticed today, haven't seen mentioned in this thread. Captions are handled slightly differently under trick play on my Elite*.

On my S3 (and before), if you hit the play button to bring up the green time bar, captions instantly disappear. They only return when the green bar goes away. And while captions are displayed at FF1X, they only appear after the green bar disappears (takes a few seconds). I often hit the clear button immediately after a FF1X so I can see the captions.

On my Elite, captions are displayed 100% of the time. Green bar or not, they display--under regular speed or FF1X.


* This may also be true of a Premiere; I don't have one to test. The Elite I just got is my first Premiere class TiVo.


----------



## joblo

Trying out an Elite now. Probably going to send it back.

The HD interface still looks as unfinished as it was when I tried a Premiere a year ago. And I had forgotten what its like to live on the bleeding edge of TiVo development. I really dont like the idea of waking up one morning to find that the CLEAR or FF button doesnt work the way it did the day before.

Also, theres an annoying upconversion problem when outputting 480i source channels as 1080i, which I find really annoying on the SD news and weather channels I watch like Al Jazeera English, France 24, BBC World, local radar, etc.

Still, having four tuners with one cable card would be really nice, because then I could make two S3 HD units OTA only, so Verizon couldnt ruin even my OTA recording with all its bleeping EAS test messages.

<sigh> Maybe in another six months or a year this unit will be ready for prime time??


----------



## aaronwt

joblo said:


> Trying out an Elite now. Probably going to send it back.
> 
> The HD interface still looks as unfinished as it was when I tried a Premiere a year ago. And I had forgotten what its like to live on the bleeding edge of TiVo development. I really dont like the idea of waking up one morning to find that the CLEAR or FF button doesnt work the way it did the day before.
> 
> .................


The clear and FF button has always worked the same way on my Elite. And I got a launch box.


----------



## wmhjr

Some feedback from my perspective, having been running an Elite now for almost 2 months.

1) The Elite is WAY faster than the pathetically slow HDs (I have 2 of them). It is way more responsive at virtually everything it does.

2) Video and audio quality seem fine. Content seems to be recording when and where it should for the most part. I've had issues where the wrong things recorded but that was clearly a global TiVo issue where Tivo guide data was just plain wrong. On multiple instances, and this affected not only the Elite but also the HDs. 

3) Amazon HD downloads are terrible. Pixelation is frankly awful. This does not happen on the HDs. On the same network. I can find no other root cause other than the Elite itself. It's clearly not network related, as the other units are fine, and as it can both get live content and transfer from the HDs (both to and from) with zero issues.

4) With one exception, cablecard installation and setup were very clean and easy. The issue was really a Verizon service issue in "how" they did it as I was also swapping older S-Cards from my HDs for newer M-Cards to save some money. That was, and remains, a nightmare. The old S-cards that I returned using Verizons supplied boxes and UPS labels are proven to have been delivered to and received by Verizon back in October, however I'm still being charged for them and they still show as being on my account. Typical verizon terribly awful customer service and back end processes.

I did not transfer any season passes, I created them new.

I obviously do have Amazon enabled, but not Netflix or Hulu.


----------



## wmhjr

BTW, I am currently not getting "zombie" channels and am currently not experiencing any reboots that I am aware of. I should also mention that my Tivos are plugged into decent sized UPS units (all separate).


----------



## todd_j_derr

I think the zombie problem is fixed, I haven't seen it since the last update.


----------



## astrohip

Another new twist...

Old behavior (S3): When you first play a recording, you get the banner for a few seconds. You can wait for it to time-out, or press clear. Even if you start FF, it won't affect the banner; it simply FF with a banner displayed.

Now: If you press FF while the banner is up, it immediately goes away.


----------



## CoxInPHX

CoxInPHX said:


> Is anyone here using a Cisco TA with their Elite?
> 
> If so what is the Firmware on the TA, F.1402 or F.1501?
> 
> I ask because of reports of rebooting issues with F.1402 and WMC + Ceton InfiniTV 4
> http://experts.windows.com/frms/win...d_home/f/114/p/101539/546690.aspx?PageIndex=9


Anyone with an Elite and a Cisco TA?


----------



## sbiller

CoxInPHX said:


> Anyone with an Elite and a Cisco TA?


I have an Elite coupled with a Cisco TA. I believe my TA was upgraded to the latest FW quite some time ago. I have not had any reboot issues.

I'm on Bright House Networks in Tampa.


----------



## CoxInPHX

sbiller said:


> I have an Elite coupled with a Cisco TA. I believe my TA was upgraded to the latest FW quite some time ago. I have not had any reboot issues.
> 
> I'm on Bright House Networks in Tampa.


Cox is still using F.1402

FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.1402* was the first upgrade after the FCC mandated that TAs supported at least 4 tuners rolled out July 2011

FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.1501* is the latest update that resolved issues with 4 or more tuners released ~Oct 2011


----------



## sbiller

CoxInPHX said:


> Cox is still using F.1402
> 
> FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.1402* was the first upgrade after the FCC mandated that TAs supported at least 4 tuners rolled out July 2011
> 
> FLASH: STA1.0.0_1520_LR_*F.1501* is the latest update that resolved issues with 4 or more tuners released ~Oct 2011


I will check tonight on the version and post back.


----------

